# Single herpers



## CountryTriton (Jan 17, 2010)

Well why not have a thread for single herpers looking for the like minded?

If you are single looking for that special herper in your life, make a comment here and then PM someone that peaks your intrest.

Never know could end up with an APS wedding  

P.S. I'm single.


----------



## scorps (Jan 17, 2010)

Would never of guessed countrytriton


----------



## bfg23 (Jan 17, 2010)

haha, APS Dating Service.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 17, 2010)

I hooked up with a chick from APS. We dated for about 8 months a few years ago. She was a right looney lol.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 17, 2010)

Dunno about relationships...

But I'm always welcoming new drinking buddies


----------



## Jumala (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm with you there TahneeMaree - bugger relationships  Drinking partners in crime is much better :lol:


----------



## webcol (Jan 17, 2010)

Not single but drinking buddies sounds good


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Jan 17, 2010)

Saaame.
yay for herping drinking buddies!


----------



## the-lizard-king (Jan 17, 2010)

3 newcastle drinking buddys


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Jan 17, 2010)

yep single and looking...but not really, drinking buddies is a good idea though...but can you keep up?? hahaha


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

I need a herping and drinking buddy


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 17, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> I hooked up with a chick from APS.



And look what that did to you! :lol:


----------



## Lplater (Jan 17, 2010)

BAD idea, now my inbox is full


----------



## webcol (Jan 17, 2010)

Newcastle peeps should organise a night out some time soon!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 17, 2010)

im single but herp girls are hard to come buy ive found,it would be good to meet someone who at least likes snakes and appreciate my passion,but tis too much to ask for by the loks of things


----------



## Sel (Jan 17, 2010)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> im single but herp girls are hard to come buy ive found,it would be good to meet someone who at least likes snakes and appreciate my passion,but tis too much to ask for by the loks of things



aww dont be like that :lol:


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Jan 17, 2010)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> im single but herp girls are hard to come buy ive found,it would be good to meet someone who at least likes snakes and appreciate my passion,but tis too much to ask for by the loks of things


havent you seen the names and faces thread?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 17, 2010)

Lol! there's quite a few out there mate


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2010)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> havent you seen the names and faces thread?




And this is only the most current one, which many 'older' APS members won't be in, since we are in one of the hundred other name/face threads


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 17, 2010)

All you snake people are weird!
haha


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi my name’s Amy and I’m 22, I like walks on the beach and champagne dinners by candlelight... Okay that’s not true, I hate the beach, I don’t drink and I’d rather eat re-heated food at home than go out.
In all seriousness though, I am single, but guys have done nothing but treat me like crap anyway so I’m not interested in falling for it all again. I’m just going to spend my life as a recluse, sitting at home in the dark staring through the curtains at people who walk by, then I’ll die but have nobody to even know so they’ll find my skeleton 30 years later when some kids decide to go looking for some adventure in my old abandoned house...


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 17, 2010)

amy22 said:


> hi my name’s amy and i’m 22, i like walks on the beach and champagne dinners by candlelight... Okay that’s not true, i hate the beach, i don’t drink and i’d rather eat re-heated food at home than go out.
> in all seriousness though, i am single, but guys have done nothing but treat me like crap anyway so i’m not interested in falling for it all again. I’m just going to spend my life as a recluse, sitting at home in the dark staring through the curtains at people who walk by, then i’ll die but have nobody to even know so they’ll find my skeleton 30 years later when some kids decide to go looking for some adventure in my old abandoned house...



. +1 .


----------



## Sel (Jan 17, 2010)

Haha Amy
Im going to die alone at home, and get eaten by alsations. Like Bridget Jones


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2010)

I found guys had more of a problem with my skull collection than with my reptiles.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 17, 2010)

i'm single  


Will


----------



## JedEye (Jan 17, 2010)

Pffttt.... This is all to serious...

How about drinking buddies with benefits.....

Win Win I Say!!!


----------



## JasonL (Jan 17, 2010)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> im single but herp girls are hard to come buy ive found,it would be good to meet someone who at least likes snakes and appreciate my passion,but tis too much to ask for by the loks of things



Yeah mate, I think you should of just stuck with the stunt bike thing... reptiles generally don't attract females, well, maybe if you just owned a couple of cute levis geckos.... but brown snakes scare most normal gals.... weird eh?


----------



## JupiterCreek (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen said:


> And this is only the most current one, which many 'older' APS members won't be in, since we are in one of the hundred other name/face threads


 
Wanna bet? I'm 52 and I live in hope!


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2010)

JupiterCreek said:


> Wanna bet? I'm 52 and I live in hope!



Oh, sorry, I meant 'older' as in, been on the site for a few years, but i didn't want to offend by putting 'newbs' as many may be new to the site but not to reptiles.


----------



## JupiterCreek (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen said:


> Oh, sorry, I meant 'older' as in, been on the site for a few years, but i didn't want to offend by putting 'newbs' as many may be new to the site but not to reptiles.


 
Newbies are especially welcome ... the regulars know us too well to want anything to do with us!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen said:


> I found guys had more of a problem with my skull collection than with my reptiles.



Funny that...girls are turned away by my snakes and skull collection, I've only got my ridiculously good looks to go off now and at the moment they seem to be letting me down a bit lol.


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Funny that...girls are turned away by my snakes and skull collection, I've only got my ridiculously good looks to go off now and at the moment they seem to be letting me down a bit lol.



bats eyelashes....what skulls do you have?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen said:


> I found guys had more of a problem with my skull collection than with my reptiles.


 
Hey I have skulls too!


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Hey I have skulls too!



Yay! I'm not alone!


----------



## billiemay (Jan 17, 2010)

skulls as in interesting skulls of all kinds of animals or fake human skulls?

Can I be the matchmaker?


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2010)

billiemay said:


> skulls as in interesting skulls of all kinds of animals or fake human skulls?
> 
> 
> 
> Animal skulls.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 17, 2010)

Ooooh, where do you find these skulls?!?! Post pics of your collections for sure


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 17, 2010)

ummmmmmm yeah fake human skulls (stop looking at me)


----------



## billiemay (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh that is cool. I want a koala and horse skull.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a a small collection of animal skulls my sister found me an engraved human skull and I thought that would go well on my shelf but after staring into the eye sockets for a while it give me the hebe gebes and I couldn't take it home! is that normal or have I just gone soft?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen said:


> bats eyelashes....what skulls do you have?



I've only just started collecting so ive just got the basics so far...cows, deer, few birds, echidna, etc. But I've also got an elephants bottom jaw which I think is pretty cool


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2010)

Farma said:


> I have a a small collection of animal skulls my sister found me an engraved human skull and I thought that would go well on my shelf but after staring into the eye sockets for a while it give me the hebe gebes and I couldn't take it home! is that normal or have I just gone soft?



Soft. No 2 ways about it. 

I don't like the fakes, I would prefer a real one, but they are really hard to get now they use the resin ones for med schools etc


----------



## billiemay (Jan 17, 2010)

sammy09 said:


> ummmmmmm yeah fake human skulls



Some people just buy everything with skulls on?! Ashtrays. rings. shirts. I think... I imagine... I have been led to believe that this is the case.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

$1500 for a celtic engraved one!


----------



## Lplater (Jan 17, 2010)

Can all you single females stop it ,my inbox is FULLLL


----------



## gozz (Jan 17, 2010)

I like the single life!!!!!
nice and simlpe


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 17, 2010)

sammy09 said:


> ummmmmmm yeah fake human skulls (stop looking at me)


 
Yeah I collect REAL human skulls


----------



## Sel (Jan 17, 2010)

I had a rams skull, it was pretty cool. But i left it behind when i moved.
That is all unless you count the annoying humans buried in the backyard?


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Jan 17, 2010)

MzSel said:


> That is all unless you count the annoying humans buried in the backyard?



you know we dont...


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 17, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> Ooooh, where do you find these skulls?!?! Post pics of your collections for sure


 
I only have 2 skulls, a cat skull and a kangaroo skull, but I have a collection called my dead collection with owl pellets, snake skins, a dried up cow fish and ray... It’s not quite as good as it used to be after those little furry bugs got into it and ate half my collection. 



billiemay said:


> Can I be the matchmaker?


 
I’d love to see you do that, all eyes are on you!



Farma said:


> I have a a small collection of animal skulls my sister found me an engraved human skull and I thought that would go well on my shelf but after staring into the eye sockets for a while it give me the hebe gebes and I couldn't take it home! is that normal or have I just gone soft?


 
No I’m like that too, skeletons freak me out, especially human ones. *shudder*


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 17, 2010)

billiemay said:


> Can I be the matchmaker?


 
Im still waiting to see the matchmaking.... lol


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 17, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Hi my name’s Amy and I’m 22, I like walks on the beach and champagne dinners by candlelight... Okay that’s not true, I hate the beach, I don’t drink and I’d rather eat re-heated food at home than go out.
> In all seriousness though, I am single, but guys have done nothing but treat me like crap anyway so I’m not interested in falling for it all again. I’m just going to spend my life as a recluse, sitting at home in the dark staring through the curtains at people who walk by, then I’ll die but have nobody to even know so they’ll find my skeleton 30 years later when some kids decide to go looking for some adventure in my old abandoned house...



Amy ur legs are way too hot to hide away un a recluse raising cats like an old lesbian. As soon as i've finished with Jay i'll move my crush onto you.


----------



## Lozza (Jan 17, 2010)

Single, but sadly no skull collection


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 17, 2010)

yea this thread is a date FAIL thread


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 17, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Amy ur legs are way too hot to hide away un a recluse raising cats like an old lesbian. As soon as i've finished with Jay i'll move my crush onto you.


 
Finally someone appreciates the legs! I knew I put those photos on the N&F thread for a reason...


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 17, 2010)

oh really,i will have to go look at faces to names thread then lol


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 17, 2010)

*APS wedding!!*

Hey!

There is a APS wedding! ReptilianGuy and I are getting married next year!!!


----------



## Jumala (Jan 17, 2010)

LMAO at your ad AMY22!! I'll add more than likely to be the crazy old lady in the rocking chair on the front verandah with the shotgun in the lap for anyone who dares to cross the boundary!!!

Kinda over being nice - up front is the theory these days  

Men have said to me that they like the strong independant self reliant type blah blah blah but when you ARE actually that person they seem to realise that oh ***** that wasn't what I really wanted after all. I really wanted someone who would be home waiting for me when I came home or be home to make me dinner every night. Not find the note on the kitchen bench (or get the phone call) that says I'm out at x with x people and will be back in x days. 
Or I've been offered a job in x (pick a place/country) and it is for 6 weeks - see you when I get back.

Lifes too short. Dream like you'll live forever. Live like you'll die tomorrow  Carpe Diem


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 17, 2010)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> oh really,i will have to go look at faces to names thread then lol


 
Before you get too excited, it’s just me in my PJ’s proving to someone I actually HAD legs. Hahaha it was too funny...


----------



## billiemay (Jan 17, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Im still waiting to see the matchmaking.... lol



aww shucks... well if you email me your details: job, hobbies, location, pets, a photo, internet banking # and password i'll see what I can do.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 17, 2010)

Jumala said:


> LMAO at your ad AMY22!! I'll add more than likely to be the crazy old lady in the rocking chair on the front verandah with the shotgun in the lap for anyone who dares to cross the boundary!!!


 
And you can chase people down the street and throw cats at them


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe I should whack up a pic of my legs for all the girls (and guys) to swoon over.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Maybe I should whack up a pic of my legs for all the girls (and guys) to swoon over.....


 
hahaha come on show us your PJ's


----------



## akuji (Jan 18, 2010)

Hiya ppl any brissie gals in here looking for drinking buddies?? I too agree gals are generally scared when it comes to snakes


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 18, 2010)

Farma said:


> hahaha come on show us your PJ's


 
Last time I posted a pic of me in my PJ's (in the names and faces thread) I got into a bit of trouble... lol


----------



## billiemay (Jan 18, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Last time I posted a pic of me in my PJ's (in the names and faces thread) I got into a bit of trouble... lol



Do you perhaps not wear any PJs and is that possibly why you got into trouble?


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 18, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Before you get too excited, it’s just me in my PJ’s proving to someone I actually HAD legs. Hahaha it was too funny...



And you sure proved me wrong! Haha funnny and true story coming up round the bend!

Once i hooked up with this gorgeous girl when we were out with mutual friends. Long story short we went back to her place, had a tonne of fun tegether and then when we were jumping into bed it turned out she only had one leg! How crazy is that!?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 18, 2010)

billiemay said:


> Do you perhaps not wear any PJs and is that possibly why you got into trouble?


 
No I had pants on...


----------



## Pujols (Jan 18, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> And you sure proved me wrong! Haha funnny and true story coming up round the bend!
> 
> Once i hooked up with this gorgeous girl when we were out with mutual friends. Long story short we went back to her place, had a tonne of fun tegether and then when we were jumping into bed it turned out she only had one leg! How crazy is that!?


 
Is that a true story or u stealing that from My Name is Earl? lolol


----------



## Shari (Jan 18, 2010)

haha!, belive it or not i have only held beardies and shinglebacks...random as it is...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't think there's any chicks on here from the Sunshine Coast, it's a sausage fest!
Well there is the option of drinking buddies? But no benefits, sorry guys.


----------



## dadaman (Jan 18, 2010)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> havent you seen the names and faces thread?


There are some good looking girls in that thread.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 18, 2010)

Pujols said:


> Is that a true story or u stealing that from My Name is Earl? lolol



It was a My Name is Earl episode? I should hit them up for some royalty cheques. Nah man it is legit story. She even had two different prostetic limbs, one was for heels and one flats. It's not as funny now i know it happened on a sitcom.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 18, 2010)

dadaman said:


> There are some good looking girls in that thread.


 agreed.


Will


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Jan 18, 2010)

> I too agree gals are generally scared when it comes to snakes



Seriously, I'm going to punch the next person who says that, since like HALF the posters in this thread are female!!

... or rather, I'm going to throw a cat at them and cackle madly. Beware the crazy cat lady!


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 18, 2010)

wiz-fiz said:


> agreed.
> 
> 
> Will



Get into it Will!

Remember what i said, use a funny ice breaker to lead into a conversation and then ask lots of questions! And you'll do just fine!


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 18, 2010)

mouse_has_faith said:


> ... or rather, I'm going to throw a cat at them and cackle madly. Beware the crazy cat lady!



lol, now THAT i would love to see!!


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 18, 2010)

mouse_has_faith said:


> Seriously, I'm going to punch the next person who says that!!


 
Im a masochist and cant go past an offer of a good beating...soooo 'chicks dont like snakes' rah rah rah 

where do i sign up or do i just wait for you to hunt me down

I think your all wierd - snakes and skulls is really not pickup profile material... likes snakes and beatings is normal though...im comfortable with that :?


----------



## jokerzx (Jan 18, 2010)

This thread was a good idea, It would be nice to meet girls that don't think my snake collection is wierd  And I don't even have that many........ Yet !!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 18, 2010)

So far I’m yet to see any hooking up! And to yall who are saying chicks are usually scared of snakes, I have actually seen more men afraid of my Monty boo than women, I’ve literally had grown men run out the door at the sight of him curled up in the corner toasting under his heat lamp. The whole situations usually ‘hey Amy, what a nice house you have, it’s in a nice area near the hills you’re so lucky, and do you live here all alo... what the hell is that?’


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah my mates pretend to be tough but doesnt take much for them to flinch - esp when my jungle launches at my head from 2 foot away (and he is only 2 foot long)... little mans disease!

As for hooking up - well come up to Brissy for the weekend ...


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 18, 2010)

I wasn’t talking about me silly, Amy says no to hook ups! A piece of this don’t come for free, you gotta earn it.


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 18, 2010)

haha woop woop

i would hope so... 

I wasnt talking about me - its for a friend of mine  no really


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 18, 2010)

Suuuuure you were...


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 18, 2010)

chicks are deffently scared of snakes especially mouse_has_faith


----------



## Tristan (Jan 18, 2010)

im single 25 live in Perth have been crushed a few times but im a glutton for punishment so ill go back for more 

in relation to girls scared of snakes i would say its 50/50, from the girls i know their are a couple of princesses that as you would expect react with OMG you have a snake that's disgusting i hate those things eiiw etc etc etc.

the other ones are like OMG you have snake can i come have a look can i touch it, whats it look like how big is it etc etc etc.

as for guys, i would say again 50/50, most of the guys i know atm have a problem with them, tho im pretty sure i know 1 or 2 that would not want to see one up close. .


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm female, I'm single, I love all reptiles. I don't plan on changing any of those three facts any time soon!


----------



## azn4114 (Jan 18, 2010)

gozz said:


> I like the single life!!!!!
> nice and simple


----------



## JrFear (Jan 18, 2010)

Sydney drinking buddies!
i like drinking! =]


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 18, 2010)

We had a party at our house on Saturday night and there were lots of girls that were fascinated by the herp room even wanting to hold the snakes yet their boyfriends wouldn't even venture past the door! One of the girls said to me jokingly "is this why you have so many snakes...to draw the girls in?" I wish it was like that! The majority of single girls think it's just creepy.

I may aswell get in on the act too lol...

I'm single, 22 years old from the sunshine coast, reptile obsessed and looking for a like-minded girl (that isn't crazy) haha


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 18, 2010)

Too many people looking for drinking buddies. What about some sober buddies to hang out with me? *relationship not included*


----------



## amy5189 (Jan 18, 2010)

haha amy i'll be your sober buddy!! i hate drinking.... but i like the idea of finding a herp interested guy. especially one that can build me more enclosures.... lol!!


----------



## akuji (Jan 18, 2010)

i will be your bob the builder lol


----------



## JupiterCreek (Jan 18, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Too many people looking for drinking buddies. What about some sober buddies to hang out with me? *relationship not included*


 
Seems we're the only two Adelaide people here mate... is your Mum single? :shock:


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 18, 2010)

She is but she’s 10 years younger than you, and after the last guy she was with I won’t be letting her near anyone at any point soon... I have a duty to look after my mamma and make sure she spends the rest of her life alone and miserable like me.


----------



## JupiterCreek (Jan 18, 2010)

What a loving (yet cynical) daughter you are! Good work!


----------



## waikare (Jan 18, 2010)

im not single but some drinking buddies in melbourne would be good as i just moved here from sydney


----------



## Shari (Jan 18, 2010)

haha my mum is like 20yrs younger than you... why dont you go on a dating site or some-thing?


----------



## itbites (Jan 18, 2010)

LMAO at this thread 

I met my current partner on here so I guess you can't rule out APS hookups altogether...


----------



## JupiterCreek (Jan 18, 2010)

Shari said:


> haha my mum is like 20yrs younger than you... why dont you go on a dating site or some-thing?


 
Largely because women on the dating sites have an exaggerated sense of their appeal and come with so many problems... and most of them say they like animals but their idea of a perfect pet is a fluffy, yappy, little lapdog that would make a nice snack for the average snake!


----------



## gozz (Jan 18, 2010)

Stuff the dating sites, if and when 
i need company i just go out ,too easy!
But iam not looking for a partner atm


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 18, 2010)

Didn't really want to post an add on here but haven't got anything to loose! Relation ship or not, I'm just keen to meet people to talk reptiles with, or go herping with.
Going on 20 y/o, I've got the 4WD to get to the good spots, let me know if you're keen!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 18, 2010)

Dating sites seem to be full of sleazy men and women who think they’re attractive than they really are. If you don’t like my cellulite and pudgy stomach you can hit the road


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 18, 2010)

Dan Im also looking for a herping buddy and a fellow reptile nut, except I dont have the appropriate car for offroad. Oh and about the relationship thing....Im not gay Haha


----------



## tomc1992 (Jan 18, 2010)

most girls are scared of snakes.?:|


----------



## unique (Jan 18, 2010)

your so funny Amy 

Dating sites  seriously...


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 18, 2010)

DanTheMan and Mattsnake, my wife and i are looking for some like minded people to go herping with  But we're with you Matt, I drive a pulsar  and my wife a holden cruze  not off road material. How many seats has your car got Dan  

Oh and yes, my wife loves snakes. The majority of my friends like them but i have a few who feel its absolutely essential to tell me how they swerved to kill a snake or were chased for 100m by a brown snake so they had no option but to kill it with a shovel they were conveniently carrying


----------



## webcol (Jan 18, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> DanTheMan and Mattsnake, my wife and i are looking for some like minded people to go herping with  But we're with you Matt, I drive a pulsar  and my wife a holden cruze  not off road material. How many seats has your car got Dan
> 
> Oh and yes, my wife loves snakes. The majority of my friends like them but i have a few who feel its absolutely essential to tell me how they swerved to kill a snake or were chased for 100m by a brown snake so they had no option but to kill it with a shovel they were conveniently carrying


Now its turning into a swingers thread :shock:
:lol::lol:


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 18, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Dating sites seem to be full of sleazy men and women who think they’re attractive than they really are. If you don’t like my cellulite and pudgy stomach you can hit the road


 
sounds like someone has been frequenting the odd dating site to me .


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 18, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> DanTheMan and Mattsnake, my wife and i are looking for some like minded people to go herping with  But we're with you Matt, I drive a pulsar  and my wife a holden cruze  not off road material. How many seats has your car got Dan
> 
> Oh and yes, my wife loves snakes. The majority of my friends like them but i have a few who feel its absolutely essential to tell me how they swerved to kill a snake or were chased for 100m by a brown snake so they had no option but to kill it with a shovel they were conveniently carrying



Swingers hay?  haha

Well mudimans I'm always keen to go herping and since I'm new to the sunny coast I know absolutely nobody! Also I'm stupid enough to drive a ridiculously low car with 20inch rims so it hates paved roads let alone offroad lol.

I have a mates dad staying with me while he's up here at the moment, he claims to love snakes but he feels the need to tell me every day how a tiger snake outran him on a motorbike while he worked on a farm near townsville


----------



## WomaPythons (Jan 18, 2010)

i need a drinkin buddy here in adelaide is there any1 out there


----------



## webcol (Jan 18, 2010)

Aps members seem to be alchoholics..


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 18, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> a tiger snake outran him on a motorbike while he worked on a farm near townsville


 
the tiger snake must have been on a big 4stroke:shock:


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 18, 2010)

And there i was getting in trouble for being too flirtatious with Gordo in the names and faces thread, and being accused of turning the forum into a Gay Dating service lol

And now this? hahaha






waruikazi said:


> Amy ur legs are way too hot to hide away un a recluse raising cats like an old lesbian. As soon as i've finished with Jay i'll move my crush onto you.



You will never tire of me Mr! muah


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 18, 2010)

webcol said:


> Now its turning into a swingers thread :shock:
> :lol::lol:


 
Whoa there big boy, If they were women then yes, i might be interested but not with two other blokes. 

I had an XR8 with 20in mags, constantly getting flats and having to replace brand new tyres so i got rid of it for the cruze. I miss my ute :|


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 18, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Oh and about the relationship thing....Im not gay Haha



Haha, no worries, that's something else we have in common then!



Mudimans said:


> DanTheMan and Mattsnake, my wife and i are looking for some like minded people to go herping with  But we're with you Matt, I drive a pulsar  and my wife a holden cruze  not off road material. How many seats has your car got Dan
> 
> Oh and yes, my wife loves snakes. The majority of my friends like them but i have a few who feel its absolutely essential to tell me how they swerved to kill a snake or were chased for 100m by a brown snake so they had no option but to kill it with a shovel they were conveniently carrying



Its a 4 seater but only two door, when we find something it will frustrating when you're trying to pile out the passengers door with excitement!



Mattsnake said:


> Swingers hay?  haha
> 
> Well mudimans I'm always keen to go herping and since I'm new to the sunny coast I know absolutely nobody! Also I'm stupid enough to drive a ridiculously low car with 20inch rims so it hates paved roads let alone offroad lol.
> 
> I have a mates dad staying with me while he's up here at the moment, he claims to love snakes but he feels the need to tell me every day how a tiger snake outran him on a motorbike while he worked on a farm near townsville



Haha, Tigers in Townsville aye? Well at motorbike pace they could make it there from here in a few days!

Although I'm not that new to the Sunny Coast, I still don't know anyone younger than 40 thanks to where I've been working till I start uni next month. So will be good to meet some like minded people.

If you're all keen just send me a PM and we can organize something, I'll be heading out this weekend if anyone's available.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 18, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> sounds like someone has been frequenting the odd dating site to me .


 
I only looked at them once to see if they were really cliché, and they were. Plus I find great humour in the dating ads in the newspaper. I would NEVER ever ever meet up with someone from one of those places! There’s something about ‘rich, handsome, romantic, all replies answered’ that just doesn’t quite add up to me...


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 18, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> ‘rich, handsome, romantic, all replies answered’



Lol why isn't he taken yet though? Maybe he's a Unich? Or maybe he's a slob?
Always makes you wonder when you see those adds lol ^_^


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 18, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> the tiger snake must have been on a big 4stroke:shock:



And ridden it a very very long way from home! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> ‘rich, handsome, romantic, all replies answered’ that just doesn’t quite add up to me...


 
Poor, unfit, large and lazy, likes to scratch alot 
come on any takers?


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 18, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I only looked at them once to see if they were really cliché, and they were. Plus I find great humour in the dating ads in the newspaper. I would NEVER ever ever meet up with someone from one of those places! There’s something about ‘rich, handsome, romantic, all replies answered’ that just doesn’t quite add up to me...


 
hahaha poke poke 8)


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 18, 2010)

Can play with belly flap...
Boobs and sarcastic comments included...
Has been known to be nice natured once every blue moon...
Does not put up with BS...


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 18, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> Lol why isn't he taken yet though? Maybe he's a Unich? Or maybe he's a slob?
> Always makes you wonder when you see those adds lol ^_^


 
or maybe the poor bastard is recovering from having his heart ripped out

what else could you say - I drink too much, like to fart as loud as i can, have questionable personal hygeine, and would really like to get it on with 2 sisters... :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 18, 2010)

Probably poorer than Farma, skinny, ratty looking hair, lazy, heavily tattooed, loves anything rude, extremely sarcastic... 

Hello ladies


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 18, 2010)

looking for woman to tend to my every need. Must be able to cook, clean, fetch beer and love to look after her man - oh and im a romantic and know how to treat a lady


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 18, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> looking for woman to tend to my every need. Must be able to cook, clean, fetch beer and love to look after her man - oh and im a romantic and know how to treat a lady


 
We’d get along really well then, I’m looking for a man that can kiss my fat *** 
Am I allowed to say ***?


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 18, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> We’d get along really well then, I’m looking for a man that can kiss my fat ***
> Am I allowed to say ***?


 

mmm my favourite kind of ***

and yes u can say ***, but not ***, *****, *************, or ******************************* ********


----------



## Jen (Jan 18, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I've only just started collecting so ive just got the basics so far...cows, deer, few birds, echidna, etc. But I've also got an elephants bottom jaw which I think is pretty cool



Echidna? Nice!


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Jan 18, 2010)

Farma said:


> Poor, unfit, large and lazy, likes to scratch alot
> come on any takers?




 

if only i was single... hehehe.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 18, 2010)

*** do skulls have to do with being single?
at any rate i just wantto meet someone who isnt a total spaze! 
and not trying to be my friend just so they can get a discount at the store... moochers!


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 18, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Probably poorer than Farma, skinny, ratty looking hair, lazy, heavily tattooed, loves anything rude, extremely sarcastic...
> 
> Hello ladies




I can be rude Matty ! :lol:


----------



## Bez84 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hmm thread went from looking for singles to looking for drinking buddies to skull collecting interesting.
I have a large display of fake demonic and human skulls in my lounge room and a non public collection kept in a potato sack buried in the yard.
House full of snakes, demons and skulls, who wouldnt want to come round to hang out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

thefewwhosurvive84 said:


> Hmm thread went from looking for singles to looking for drinking buddies to skull collecting interesting.
> I have a large display of fake demonic and human skulls in my lounge room and a non public collection kept in a potato sack buried in the yard.
> House full of snakes, demons and skulls, who wouldnt want to come round to hang out.


 
If you drink wild turkey we could be best mates!


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 18, 2010)

pyrodarknessanny said:


> *** trying to be my friend just so they can get a discount at the store... moochers!


 
what store? can you do me a deal??


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 18, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> I can be rude Matty ! :lol:



Oh Jay if only I was into men... we would be perfect! :lol:


----------



## Shari (Jan 18, 2010)

haha ... yeah what store?


----------



## waikare (Jan 18, 2010)

melbourne wakey wakey hands off snakey and get a coldie out of the fridge


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 18, 2010)

Seein as there aren't many Melbourne peeps u may have to settle for me Waikare !

Matty has moved too far away now


----------



## Jumala (Jan 18, 2010)

mmmm wild turkey - now we are talkin' my language


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Jumala said:


> mmmm wild turkey - now we are talkin' my language


 
Yay i'v found a soul mate


----------



## Bez84 (Jan 19, 2010)

I drink mainly southern comfort and turkey but after a bottle or so of each i usually drink anything, everything tastes the same when you cant feel your tongue.


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 19, 2010)

Used to love the turkey, untill a nasty experience involving copious amounts of it and a 5am flight....
very very messy


----------



## waikare (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah pretty slack really aye jay84, well as long as you like a beer or 2


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 19, 2010)

waikare said:


> yeah pretty slack really aye jay84, well as long as you like a beer or 2



lol... im not really partial to a beer, but some wine? Or spirits?


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 19, 2010)

I do reckon we need more APS social events in various cities/states


----------



## Lonewolf (Jan 19, 2010)

hey all i already have a a partner thats in to reptile just as much as me but im after some ppl in richmond NSW to hang out with and some one in syd that rides DH bikes (im still a newbie at DH so be gentle) oh and as far as drink go bundy rum and black sambuca


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 19, 2010)

Farma said:


> Yay i'v found a soul mate



Now we've just gotta find me a soulmate...I'm a bit poor so does anyone drink goon? Hahaha


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 19, 2010)

pyrodarknessanny said:


> *** do skulls have to do with being single?
> at any rate i just wantto meet someone who isnt a total spaze!
> and not trying to be my friend just so they can get a discount at the store... moochers!


 hi, lets be friends, i need a discount on lots of stuff 


Will


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 19, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Now we've just gotta find me a soulmate...I'm a bit poor so does anyone drink goon? Hahaha



I've seen a few people enjoying a goon bag on the street in Nambour, you could try there?


----------



## Scragly (Jan 19, 2010)

Where abouts do you ride in Sydney cause I do cross country riding and know some alright downhill tracks.



Lonewolf said:


> hey all i already have a a partner thats in to reptile just as much as me but im after some ppl in richmond NSW to hang out with and some one in syd that rides DH bikes (im still a newbie at DH so be gentle) oh and as far as drink go bundy rum and black sambuca


----------



## dadaman (Jan 19, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> ‘hey Amy, what a nice house you have, it’s in a nice area near the hills you’re so lucky, and do you live here all alo... what the hell is that?’


LMAO. I would like a dollar for every time I heard that in the past. That is so true and the next answer is always "A snake. Have you not seen a snake before?"


----------



## MUD_666 (Jan 19, 2010)

im in adelaide


----------



## Serpentman (Jan 19, 2010)

lozza said:


> Single, but sadly no skull collection


 
Damn girl I like your profile pic  think I'm due for a holiday too NSW

keep up the good work ladies chicks & repties mmmhmmm


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 19, 2010)

What was this thread about again?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 19, 2010)

dadaman said:


> LMAO. I would like a dollar for every time I heard that in the past. That is so true and the next answer is always "A snake. Have you not seen a snake before?"


 
And he’s always so terrifying, what could be worse than a 4 foot carpet python curled up on a log in a vivarium? Oh God NO!!!


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 19, 2010)

haha my mates mum wont even give me a hug anymore because ive got snakes located 5km away from her place, behind locked doors, in a viv... 

I dont know what BS goes through peoples heads... its like every snake is Freddy Cruger and your not safe anywhere...


----------



## Shari (Jan 19, 2010)

haha practily all the guys are digging amy lol


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 19, 2010)

I tink most of the guys would dig anything with a heart beat


----------



## sacred_DUC (Jan 19, 2010)

Shari said:


> haha practily all the guys are digging amy lol


 

woah

Who's Amy???


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jan 19, 2010)

LMAO, I once was keen to meet a "herp chick". I did on this site, who was nice looking and we exchanged pics.....who then clicked out and thought I was a stalking her, because I wanted to get to know her ...online after SHE was suggestive and flirted and was keen! PLEASE.....W T F, stay away herp boys, it's a trap...LOL don't get involved with the sexy ones, it's all a charade...:lol::lol:


----------



## anntay (Jan 19, 2010)

single not looking happy with my kids and animals. would like herping and maybe camping with others on weekends. when i am off to Newcastle again i'd love to catch up with the local herpers there as i lived in Newie for 24 years.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 19, 2010)

So any Rum fans here? All this talk of drinking is making me thirsty


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Jan 19, 2010)

yeh rumbos go well hahaha, so does beer, bourbon, scotch, jager, hell anything liquid and burny hahaha


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 19, 2010)

Bundy Rum fan here 
Used to be my drink of choice when I was first gettin onto drinking 
I'm more of a JD girl now though, but I still go back to my Rum every now and then.


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 19, 2010)

rum and JD... is that like being a bi-polar drinker??

Ill drink rum when im too drunk to not recall what i should be ordering... always a bad move


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 19, 2010)

Shari said:


> haha practily all the guys are digging amy lol


 

I go away for a few hours and this is what I come back to? If that were true they back off once they saw me in real life. Hmm that gives me an idea...Who wants to meet up?



sacred_DUC said:


> woah
> 
> Who's Amy???


 
I’m Amy!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 19, 2010)

Bi-Polar? LOL you should see my music collection 

I drink rum, vodka, burbone, absynthe, jager, strongbow, ginger beer, milk based alcohos etc... depends on the day


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 19, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> Bi-Polar? LOL you should see my music collection
> 
> I drink rum, vodka, burbone, absynthe, jager, strongbow, ginger beer, milk based alcohos etc... depends on the day



So in other words your a raging alco? Haha you left metho off that list


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 19, 2010)

no, just a short attention span and an ability to appreciate each of them for their differences.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 21, 2010)

Is there any single girls in the Coorabel, Balina, Lismore or surrounding areas interested in meeting a 21 year old Dairy Farmer/Fireman Volunteer?
(he's not a herper)

He lives in Coorabell, so not many chances for him to meet many girls, I'd like to help him out 
Been mates with him for years now and he's a lovely bloke, not a nasty bone in his body... he did punch his friend in the face so hard he hit the ground once though, but the guy was saying stuff about his preggers sister. (I've met that bloke and I don't blame my mate for doing it, he's a... not very nice person. lol)

if on the off chance that anyones interested, PM me


----------



## fritzi2009 (Jan 21, 2010)

i laughed the whole time readin this hahaha.


hmm lets see.... i won a colouring competetion when i was 8. bring on the fellas!


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 21, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> Is there any single girls in the Coorabel, Balina, Lismore or surrounding areas


 
Im guessing theres a few!!



TahneeMaree said:


> he's a lovely bloke, not a nasty bone in his body... he did punch his friend in the face so hard he hit the ground once though, but the guy was saying stuff about his preggers sister. (I've met that bloke and I don't blame my mate for doing it, he's a... not very nice person. lol)


 
Im now thinking - maybe a touch manic rather than bi-polar :shock:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 21, 2010)

fritzi2009 said:


> i laughed the whole time readin this hahaha.
> 
> 
> hmm lets see.... i won a colouring competetion when i was 8. bring on the fellas!


 
WOW!!! I need you in my life!


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 21, 2010)

Im starting to feel the love in the room... a warm feeling deep in my... no wait ive had a colostomy bag failure again


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 21, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> Is there any single girls in the Coorabel, Balina, Lismore or surrounding areas interested in meeting a 21 year old Dairy Farmer/Fireman Volunteer?
> (he's not a herper)
> 
> He lives in Coorabell, so not many chances for him to meet many girls, I'd like to help him out
> ...





you pimpin your mate out to the highest bidder lol??


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 21, 2010)

This thread is awesome purely because I have no idea what anyone is talking about anymore...


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 21, 2010)

its preparing you for a long-term relationship... nothing makes sense, everyone is talking to themselves and no-ones getting any


----------



## Radar (Jan 21, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> its preparing you for a long-term relationship... nothing makes sense, everyone is talking to themselves and no-ones getting any



Funniest thing I have read all day. 

Taken (by another herper), but this is providing some quality entertainment.... :lol:

Drinks...where are my drinks.....


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm on the TED's tonight! (Tooheys Extra Dry)
Very refreshing after a hot days work, if I'm not in the mood for beer it's JD's or Jim Beam, depending on how poor I am at the time... But I'm a bit of a alco ****, don't mind a bit of everything.
Wait, what was this thread about again?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 21, 2010)

This thread was about the ideal time of day to mow your lawn right?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 21, 2010)

Did you know that rainbows are caused by the refraction of light passing through water causing different colours of the light spectrum to be created depending on the angle it bends?


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 21, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Did you know that rainbows are caused by the refraction of light passing through water causing different colours of the light spectrum to be created depending on the angle it bends?



Wow, that's amazing AMY.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 21, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> its preparing you for a long-term relationship... nothing makes sense, everyone is talking to themselves and no-ones getting any


 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 21, 2010)

OzGecko said:


> Wow, that's amazing AMY.


 
Isn’t it just? And all off the top of my head, that’s how clever I am.

In fact, did you know, the colour of the feathers in a lot of birds is caused the exact same way? Certain colours such as blue, green and metallic are not actually caused by pigmentation, but by the way the light passes through the feather depending of the structure within. This bird here (called a turaco) –









is the only bird in the world in which the green colour of the feather is an actual pigment not a light refraction.

Tune in next time for more useful relevant information by professor Amy.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 21, 2010)

See Amy, this is why we're here!
One of the most informative threads in the history of APS I reckon, from relationships, to alcoholism, to rainbows! What more can you want in life?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 21, 2010)

Amy I think I love you! :lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like you may have to move up here Amy. I don't think you'll have any problems finding somewhere to stay


----------



## Radar (Jan 21, 2010)

Hahaha, you blokes are trying to make her head explode, right?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 21, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Amy I think I love you! :lol:



Damn it, I forgot to call shotgun!


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 21, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> This bird here  is the only bird in the world in which the green colour of the feather is an actual pigment not a light refraction..


 
So if I am to read into this correctly - all the other birds in the world are actually misrepresenting their self, their true nature... veiled fabrications of beauty, in a contrived attempt to mimik for personal gain... wolves in sheeps clothing if you will; or maybe mutton dressed up as lamb... to bedazzle their 'prey' at a time when no doubt the nest is built and full of fertile eggs....interesting!! :?


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 21, 2010)

geez guys put it away!! I think ill change my username to get more attention - hows 'Candy' with you guys??


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 21, 2010)

The first known contraceptive was crocodile dung, used by Egyptians in 2000 B.C.
Ewww


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 21, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> geez guys put it away!! I think ill change my username to get more attention - hows 'Candy' with you guys??



Hmm... That blue symbol next your gender kinda puts me off. Maybe change that rather than your user name?



Mudimans said:


> The first known contraceptive was crocodile dung, used by Egyptians in 2000 B.C.
> Ewww



I would be interested to know how this was used? Or maybe I'm not... Let me know and I'll tell you if I wanted to know or not.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I would be interested to know how this was used? Or maybe I'm not... Let me know and I'll tell you if I wanted to know or not.


 
I cant decide if I want to know eaither :?


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 21, 2010)

Hows that big guy


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey there lovely lady where are you from?
I love chicken too


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 21, 2010)

shucks

i love to suck the flesh off the bone myself :evil:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 21, 2010)

Would you sleep with someone covered in croc poo? I probably would for Jessica Alba, but shes special


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmm depends how drunk I was!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 21, 2010)

Also........... Where's the croc?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 21, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> Hows that big guy



Brisbane aye? Not too far from the Sunshine Coast

Do you come here often?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 21, 2010)

*yawns*

Why would you want an APS dating service? No offence but APS has some pretty wacked out people :shock:


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 21, 2010)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> *yawns*
> 
> Why would you want an APS dating service? No offence but APS has some pretty wacked out people :shock:



Pot calling the Kettle black RS?
Lol 
You're pretty darn weird yourself


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 21, 2010)

Imagine the resulting offspring from a wacked out male to a wacked out female. You'd get super wacked out feral offspring.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 21, 2010)

Gee thanks Tahnee  
I get that alot, but things that make me weird make me special. So if I'm pretty darn weird, I guess that means I'm pretty darn special


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 21, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Imagine the resulting offspring from a wacked out male to a wacked out female. You'd get super wacked out feral offspring.



you'd haveto look at the grandparents too to make sure they're wacked out, genes can skip generations...


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> See Amy, this is why we're here!
> One of the most informative threads in the history of APS I reckon, from relationships, to alcoholism, to rainbows! What more can you want in life?


 


Mattsnake said:


> Amy I think I love you! :lol:


 


Mudimans said:


> Looks like you may have to move up here Amy. I don't think you'll have any problems finding somewhere to stay


 


rednut said:


> Hahaha, you blokes are trying to make her head explode, right?


 


DanTheMan said:


> Damn it, I forgot to call shotgun!


 


Chickenlover said:


> geez guys put it away!! I think ill change my username to get more attention - hows 'Candy' with you guys??


 
I’m amused and yet slightly terrified... Oh what the hell, I love you all! Yes you! And you! And especially you! I wish I could bake a cake filled with rainbows and butterflies and everyone could eat and be happy!











Chickenlover said:


> So if I am to read into this correctly - all the other birds in the world are actually misrepresenting their self, their true nature... veiled fabrications of beauty, in a contrived attempt to mimik for personal gain... wolves in sheeps clothing if you will; or maybe mutton dressed up as lamb... to bedazzle their 'prey' at a time when no doubt the nest is built and full of fertile eggs....interesting!! :?


 

Exactly Chickenlover, exactly...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Aww amy I love you more than rainbows and butterflies!


Oh yeah... SHOTGUN!!


----------



## itbites (Jan 22, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> its preparing you for a long-term relationship... nothing makes sense, everyone is talking to themselves and no-ones getting any


 

EPIC LOL!!! Ah dear laughed so much I'm crying..:lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I’m amused and yet slightly terrified... Oh what the hell, I love you all! Yes you! And you! And especially you! I wish I could bake a cake filled with rainbows and butterflies and everyone could eat and be happy!



I don't know Amy, I think you're going to have make a decision here. Who's it going to be?

Mmm the thought of butterfly cake has made me hungry!


----------



## Radar (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL, hey, hey, Im not even in contention here, just laughing my butt off from the sidelines and having a dig, ahahahah

Sounds like that cake has some special icing sugar going on.....:lol:


----------



## JupiterCreek (Jan 22, 2010)

It's always such a pity that youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 22, 2010)

I didnt sleep very well last night - I dont think the gender re-assignment works for me... so ive just had gender re-re-assignment... feels much better, although its not what it use to be


----------



## Poggle (Jan 22, 2010)

nice lol! So who did amy pick?


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 22, 2010)

pick? havent you realised this is a psychological support program for the needy - Amy has been the focus of this round as she was deemed most needy at this stage. Sort of like an intervention, although she thinks her contribution has been by her free will... 

Based on the responses from half the young bucks in this thread- our next 14 months of interventions are booked out solid


----------



## Poggle (Jan 22, 2010)

haha nice one... so on here chicken who would you pick?


----------



## unique (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Aww amy I love you more than rainbows and butterflies!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah... SHOTGUN!!


 
i could think of a really good joke inspired by 
little Brittan for that quote :lol:...but i don't want an infraction :lol:

Cheers.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 22, 2010)

yeah probably a good idea unique


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 22, 2010)

type it in wing dings and paste it up


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 22, 2010)

unique said:


> i could think of a really good joke inspired by
> little Brittan for that quote :lol:...but i don't want an infraction :lol:
> 
> Cheers.



I was thinking the same thing unique


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 22, 2010)

OzGecko said:


> I was thinking the same thing unique


 same


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 22, 2010)

well i love you more than candy


----------



## Poggle (Jan 22, 2010)

hahah... so is amy miss popularity on here at the moment?


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 22, 2010)

no she has received her sunshine and is basking in the glory... poor thing


----------



## Poggle (Jan 22, 2010)

riiiiiiiiiight......... ok so lil quiz..... If you could pick someone off APS for a date who would it be ?


----------



## azn4114 (Jan 22, 2010)

Poggle said:


> . If you could pick someone off APS for a date who would it be ?


 no1....i wonder if there has been any secret hookups yet?or pm flirts


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Poggle said:


> riiiiiiiiiight......... ok so lil quiz..... If you could pick someone off APS for a date who would it be ?



I've already gotten myself a 'date' out of this thread so I'm schweeet! :lol:

But then I'm always open to more offers...I just gotta empty my inbox


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Interesting thread peoples.... I must say though that it certainly isnt the case that most girls dont like reptiles. In fact, some find it a massive turn on!! depends on the girl.. I guess the consensus is that the majority of women into herping out there are looney!!! this is not true!! 
I have found the opposite to be true in my case, the guys I meet that are into reptiles.. they turn out to be loonies or players. 
I am single..for the time being. but I am too scared to date herpers. It is a shame cause it is one of my greatest loves


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

So this is what you say about me while I’m away! :O It could have been you Chickenlover, it could have been you... 
I didn’t realise I had to pick somebody, I was rather content in my own greediness and basking in the sudden unexpected attention. But if I have to choose... You’re all going to have to give me a reason to pick you...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Careful Amy, your head might explode soon!


----------



## fritzi2009 (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I've already gotten myself a 'date' out of this thread so I'm schweeet! :lol:
> 
> But then I'm always open to more offers...I just gotta empty my inbox




You're going on a date!?
But I thought you were smitten by me due to my colouring skills. I mean, I won the competetion! Does that mean nothing to you!?
:lol:


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 22, 2010)

Poggle said:


> riiiiiiiiiight......... ok so lil quiz..... If you could pick someone off APS for a date who would it be ?


 
Myself, same as always!


----------



## JupiterCreek (Jan 22, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> So this is what you say about me while I’m away! :O It could have been you Chickenlover, it could have been you...
> I didn’t realise I had to pick somebody, I was rather content in my own greediness and basking in the sudden unexpected attention. But if I have to choose... You’re all going to have to give me a reason to pick you...


 
Ok Amy. So you're out 'cos you're too young by 30 years, your Mum is too young by 10 years and you've relegated her to a state of miserableness... how's Grannie looking? If I hop in the bath and wrinkle up a bit would she see me as a potential suitor? 

(And apologies if your Grannie is no longer with us Amy)


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

fritzi2009 said:


> You're going on a date!?
> But I thought you were smitten by me due to my colouring skills. I mean, I won the competetion! Does that mean nothing to you!?
> :lol:


 
Don’t fall for it fritzi, he is just messing with you! I bet he doesn’t even have a date!


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> I have found the opposite to be true in my case, the guys I meet that are into reptiles.. they turn out to be loonies or players.
> I


 
Look - im not seeing any evidence that either gender in the herp game isnt at best - strange... particularly people that frequent these 1 dimensional quasi-socio stimulating forum pages... In fact every chic ive dated has been... well ...damaged (whether before or after i had dated them is inconsequential) and none of them are herpers - so im assuming herpers will be cotton wool cases... sort of intriguing though...

Im comfortable with my own oddness...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

fritzi2009 said:


> You're going on a date!?
> But I thought you were smitten by me due to my colouring skills. I mean, I won the competetion! Does that mean nothing to you!?
> :lol:


 
Aww well I got my hopes up on you Fritzi - nothing does it for me more than a girl that can colour within the lines! - but then I never heard anything back from you so I had to had to move on to the next best offer (they know who they are ) lol. 

If you change your mind you know where to find me... lurking around in the DESPERADO thread :lol:


----------



## Poggle (Jan 22, 2010)

lol and yet noone has picked ne one yet


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> So this is what you say about me while I’m away! :O It could have been you Chickenlover, it could have been you...
> I didn’t realise I had to pick somebody, I was rather content in my own greediness and basking in the sudden unexpected attention. But if I have to choose... You’re all going to have to give me a reason to pick you...



After all we've been through it comes down to this? A competition? Na forget it.



Mattsnake said:


> I've already gotten myself a 'date' out of this thread so I'm schweeet! :lol:
> 
> But then I'm always open to more offers...I just gotta empty my inbox



Nice! That makes 2 people that have gained from this thread
I have one too, tomorrow night actually!:lol:


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mattsnake* 

 
_I've already gotten myself a 'date' out of this thread so I'm schweeet! :lol:

But then I'm always open to more offers...I just gotta empty my inbox _




DanTheMan said:


> After all we've been through it comes down to this? A competition? Na forget it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

AHHH guys - your both on the sunny coast right... have either of you considered youve hooked up with each other... :shock: Not that theres anything wrong with that

Have a good night!!


----------



## billiemay (Jan 22, 2010)

This thread is way better than the bachelor


----------



## Poggle (Jan 22, 2010)

ok so do we have any takers for amy? and ne takers for billie may ?


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 22, 2010)

so has anyone managed to get a date and who with, I want to be up with the latest "APS GOSSIP" :lol:


----------



## billiemay (Jan 22, 2010)

HEY i'm the matchmaker!

Hmm well even though I'm not single here it goes- I don't cook, clean when I feel like it, will probably not listen to a word you're saying if there are any decent looking bugs around, never have any money, and like to break it down like a funky chicken on the dance floor.


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 22, 2010)

what is this a fire sale?? I havent seen either asking for 'takers'!!


----------



## Poggle (Jan 22, 2010)

billiemay said:


> HEY i'm the matchmaker!
> 
> Hmm well even though I'm not single here it goes- I don't cook, clean when I feel like it, will probably not listen to a word you're saying if there are any decent looking bugs around, never have any money, and like to break it down like a funky chicken on the dance floor.




Damn you have a lot to offer


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

billiemay said:


> hey i'm the matchmaker!
> 
> Hmm well even though i'm not single here it goes- i don't cook, clean when i feel like it, will probably not listen to a word you're saying if there are any decent looking bugs around, never have any money, and like to break it down like a funky chicken on the dance floor.


 
sold!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> so has anyone managed to get a date and who with, I want to be up with the latest "APS GOSSIP" :lol:


 
Havent you seen? Both Dan and myself have managed to score out of this thread! :lol:


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> After all we've been through it comes down to this? A competition? Na forget it.


 
Fine turn your back on me! I don’t care! At least when all this drama ends I’ll know that the last person by my side had the courage to stick by me and was the only one who deserves anything from me anyway!

*slams door*


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Havent you seen? Both Dan and myself have managed to score out of this thread! :lol:


 
Firstly - its with each other so not sure if that counts

Secondly - you havent even faced the pitcher and as far as your concerned the home base coach is calling you in, and the score board has changed... I hope Dan doesnt feel like a piece of meat being treated like that


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> Firstly - its with each other so not sure if that counts
> 
> Secondly - you havent even faced the pitcher and as far as your concerned the home base coach is calling you in, and the score board has changed... I hope Dan doesnt feel like a piece of meat being treated like that


 
Firstly - Who makes the rules??

Secondly - this thread has had so many topics so how do you even know what I'm talking about?


----------



## MUD_666 (Jan 22, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Fine turn your back on me! I don’t care! At least when all this drama ends I’ll know that the last person by my side had the courage to stick by me and was the only one who deserves anything from me anyway!
> 
> *slams door*


 

settle down  not everyone is turning there backs


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Fine turn your back on me! I don’t care! At least when all this drama ends I’ll know that the last person by my side had the courage to stick by me and was the only one who deserves anything from me anyway!
> 
> *slams door*



I never even loved you any way!


And who said that Matt and I had plans? Everyone jumps to conclusions here, for all you know many, many attractive females have sent me a PM wanting a piece?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> for all you know many, many attractive females have sent me a PM wanting a piece?


 
Which is EXACTLY what has happened to me...since posting my picture in the N&F thread Ive been beating them off with a stick! I cant keep up with the demand!

I can't speak for Dan though, but by the sounds of things he is just as desirable!...Id say since posting his pic of him breaking the law the girls have flocked - we all know how girls love the bad boys!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I never even loved you any way!


 
Good riddance to bad rubbish! I’m looking for a real man


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I've already gotten myself a 'date' out of this thread so I'm schweeet! :lol:
> 
> But then I'm always open to more offers...I just gotta empty my inbox


 

Well you know the rules! Pics or it didnt happen!! lol


----------



## azn4114 (Jan 22, 2010)

very interesting thread this one has turned out to be,il tune in 2moro to see what other twist have arose


----------



## azn4114 (Jan 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> Well you know the rules! Pics or it didnt happen!! lol


thems are the rules,how do i multi quote????,thatl put a turn on the subject


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 22, 2010)

billiemay said:


> HEY i'm the matchmaker!


 i'm still single? y isn't there a match?!! get cracking and use that machine thingy u have in ur basment and make a match!!!


Will


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> Well you know the rules! Pics or it didnt happen!! lol


 
Stay tuned for pics!

Oh and Josh I might have to pm you some as they may be just too much for this site to handle.. :lol:


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

MUD_666 said:


> settle down  not everyone is turning there backs


 
I knew you’d never leave me...


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

azn4114 said:


> thems are the rules,how do i multi quote????,thatl put a turn on the subject


 
You click on the little button next to ‘quote’ that has a cross for all the comments you want to multi-quote, then go to the quote at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Stay tuned for pics!
> 
> Oh and Josh I might have to pm you some as they may be just too much for this site to handle.. :lol:


 
Thats ok I'll just edit your face out, re-post them, and tell everyone it was me


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> Look - im not seeing any evidence that either gender in the herp game isnt at best - strange... particularly people that frequent these 1 dimensional quasi-socio stimulating forum pages... In fact every chic ive dated has been... well ...damaged (whether before or after i had dated them is inconsequential) and none of them are herpers - so im assuming herpers will be cotton wool cases... sort of intriguing though...
> 
> Im comfortable with my own oddness...



True enough!! Everyone is odd in their own way! 
I have just found there are two types of snakey men... the sincere ones and the egotistical ones... guess you find that everywhere though in any hobby or profession..ahhh I am just talking crap anyway !! I love my reptile boys..they just are trouble.
I am always drawn in by trouble though.. I like a challenge!! maybe I should just learn Karate


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, so much has happened since yesterday, Matt and Dan have turned away from Amy and have other dates and Mud_666 has become the rebound guy (those never last..sorry) and Chickenlover has had a gender re-realignment

Stay tuned for more plot twists and turns


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Judo is way cooler!!!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Good riddance to bad rubbish! I’m looking for a real man


I think another site might have some real men :lol:


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> Judo is way cooler!!!


try Krav Maga... now that is what I am talking about!!!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

It's like days of our lives! Only a million times more interesting and probably even more far fetched!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Stay tuned for pics!
> 
> Oh and Josh I might have to pm you some as they may be just too much for this site to handle.. :lol:



Don't keep your hopes up, it's only the 1st date and I like to take things slow. My last herping buddy left me heart broken and I just don't know if I can trust any one any more... :lol:



Mattsnake said:


> Which is EXACTLY what has happened to me...since posting my picture in the N&F thread Ive been beating them off with a stick! I cant keep up with the demand!
> 
> I can't speak for Dan though, but by the sounds of things he is just as desirable!...Id say since posting his pic of him breaking the law the girls have flocked - we all know how girls love the bad boys!



My inbox was full within minutes, I didn't want to say anything as I'm a modest man, and thought I might leave that element of the unknown in there. Am I telling the truth? Or am I just dreaming? Who knows



Farma said:


> Thats ok I'll just edit your face out, re-post them, and tell everyone it was me



Jealous aye? Saw some bad-*** pics of me and want some more!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Jealous aye? Saw some bad-*** pics of me and want some more!



oh so the date is with Farma!!! nice one... two snakeys together at last or is that two snakes!! Good going boys.. congrats


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

What should we name our Sitcom? Something like ‘Snakes Of Our Lives’ or ‘As The Herp Turns’, except, you know, not that crap.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> What should we name our Sitcom? Something like ‘Snakes Of Our Lives’ or ‘As The Herp Turns’, except, you know, not that crap.


 
Hahaha 'Like sands through the hour glass, these are the snakes of our lives'!


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 22, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> What should we name our Sitcom? Something like ‘Snakes Of Our Lives’ or ‘As The Herp Turns’, except, you know, not that crap.


 
lets name it "Herper wants a friend"?


Will


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Don't keep your hopes up, it's only the 1st date and I like to take things slow. My last herping buddy left me heart broken and I just don't know if I can trust any one any more... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous aye? Saw some bad-*** pics of me and want some more!



It's ok, it's ok. My last herping buddy was afraid of snakes so it's made it hard for me to be able to ever trust again...I never have high hopes for the first time as your just getting to know each other and learning what the other person is into and how they like to do things. It's just one step at a time champ, I won't make you do anything that your uncomfortable with... :lol:


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah we needs pictures!!! lots of pictures!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> oh so the date is with Farma!!! nice one... two snakeys together at last or is that two snakes!! Good going boys.. congrats



Incorrect, it's with Matt, jeez keep up will you!



Mattsnake said:


> It's ok, it's ok. My last herping buddy was afraid of snakes so it's made it hard for me to be able to ever trust again...I never have high hopes for the first time as your just getting to know each other and learning what the other person is into and how they like to do things. It's just one step at a time champ, I won't make you do anything that your uncomfortable with... :lol:



Hahaha, well it's good to see we're on the same page, I won't lie I was a little nervous about that, only time can heal these wounds.

I like the sitcom idea... I'll let you know if I think of some names better than the ones in my head atm. I'm just going through all the known sitcoms in my head and trying to herpify them. Failing, I might add


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Incorrect, it's with Matt, jeez keep up will you!


Yeah... I know my bad!! with a name like Dan the man thats pretty intimidating though..glad you guys are taking it slow


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Jealous aye? Saw some bad-*** pics of me and want some more!


 
Bad ***! you dont have a bad*** your *** is fine! Im the one with the bad *** infact iv been told I have no *** but im sure theres one there :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Yeah... I know my bad!! with a name like Dan the man thats pretty intimidating though..glad you guys are taking it slow


 
Hahaha well it was matt that said everyone was afraid of his snake :lol:


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> Hahaha well it was matt that said everyone was afraid of his snake :lol:



I guess that is why they are taking it 'slow' going into things!!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> Hahaha 'Like sands through the hour glass, these are the snakes of our lives'!


 
Bahahahaha


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

The way this thread is going with all the jumping from one person to the next and the promiscuality it should be called "Herps or Herpes?"


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

The Stimsons?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> The way this thread is going with all the jumping from one person to the next and the promiscuality it should be called "Herps or Herpes?"


No Herpes... cause hopefully you two remember to use correct hygiene practices when going from enclosure to enclosure or in this case from snake to snake!!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> The Stimsons?


 I love it ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> Hahaha well it was matt that said everyone was afraid of his snake :lol:



Turns out it can be too big!



Mattsnake said:


> The way this thread is going with all the jumping from one person to the next and the promiscuality it should be called "Herps or Herpes?"



That there, is the name of our sitcom. It's perfect!
Characters? With her behavior of late, I vote Amy to be the town bicycle, everyone gets a ride.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

Snakes in the city for the girls


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> The Stimsons?


 
LMFAO I thought he said it was _L.O. Barroni_


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> That there, is the name of our sitcom. It's perfect!
> Characters? With her behavior of late, I vote Amy to be the town bicycle, everyone gets a ride.



Careful...My name is Amy too.. but I dont want to be called a town bike!!


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 22, 2010)

:lol: this threads great!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

So thats why you and Amy didn't work out Dan. Was she with Matt? now that would be an awesome twist


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Snakes in the city for the girls



That's pretty much what that show is about anyway, isn't it?


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

I like where your minds at 



Mattsnake said:


> That's pretty much what that show is about anyway, isn't it?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Careful...My name is Amy too.. but I dont want to be called a town bike!!



No, your name is Tuatara. An ancient reptile from Australia's 2nd smallest state. Are you from there btw? Or do you just admire our average reptiles?
Also I am going to count your friendship request as ANOTHER gain from this thread, I'm so popular...



Mudimans said:


> So thats why you and Amy didn't work out Dan. Was she with Matt? now that would be an awesome twist



Well he kinda told her he loved her 1st, so I had no choice but to back down, and the only way I could get Amy to cut me off completely (other wise she would never leave me alone) was to be a bit harsh. Bros before hoes


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

You mean you got a friendship request too? And here I was thinking I was just growing in popularity!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> No, your name is Tuatara. An ancient reptile from Australia's 2nd smallest state. Are you from there btw? Or do you just admire our average reptiles?
> Also I am going to count your friendship request as ANOTHER gain from this thread, I'm so popular...


I just admire Tuataras.. pretty simple really!!
So be it then Dan, but don't get too excited ,I am a 30year old educated woman..I don't think you would know what to do with me anyway


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Cue Amy..............


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> I just admire Tuataras.. pretty simple really!!
> So be it then Dan, but don't get too excited ,I am a 30year old educated woman..I don't think you would know what to do with me anyway


 

learning curve!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> You mean you got a friendship request too? And here I was thinking I was just growing in popularity!


But you are... I like Dan's profile pic better though!! unless you are older than 19:lol:


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> The Stimsons?


 
Oh my God, I had just come up with the exact same thing and was about to write it! Are we awesome or what?


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey, how come no one wants to be my friend. It's because i'm married isn't it? Your all discriminating against me


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> learning curve!


I would intimidate him with my prowess


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Oh my God, I had just come up with the exact same thing and was about to write it! Are we awesome or what?


I'm glad someone finally noticed, but i'm a bit more awesome because i thought of it first


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> That there, is the name of our sitcom. It's perfect!
> Characters? With her behavior of late, I vote Amy to be the town bicycle, everyone gets a ride.


 
You wish honey, keep admiring from afar, you couldn’t afford this. After all I did for you, all the fascinating information about rainbows and feathers, all my wishes of happiness and cakes filled with butterflies, and you turn against me! What have I done?!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

Woo Hoo. At least Tuatara doesn't discriminate


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I'm glad someone finally noticed, but i'm a bit more awesome because i thought of it first


 
Now don’t get vain, you don’t know that I actually thought of it a while ago but didn’t write it because I was waiting to come up with more names. We can all share in the awesomeness, there’s enough to go round.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Woo Hoo. At least Tuatara doesn't discriminate


Feel the love


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry  I'm married so i have had to learn to talk myself up


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

Well I'm off to buy some blueberries guys, I'll be back soon...


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Sorry  I'm married so i have had to learn to talk myself up


Its okay I was married once!!:evil:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> But you are... I like Dan's profile pic better though!! unless you are older than 19:lol:


 
Well Im happy to announce that I am older than 19


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> I just admire Tuataras.. pretty simple really!!
> So be it then Dan, but don't get too excited ,I am a 30year old educated woman..I don't think you would know what to do with me anyway



I think you are saying that because you're intimated, old timer 



AMY22 said:


> You wish honey, keep admiring from afar, you couldn’t afford this. After all I did for you, all the fascinating information about rainbows and feathers, all my wishes of happiness and cakes filled with butterflies, and you turn against me! What have I done?!



Couldn't afford it? I wouldn't waist my spare change on it!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Its okay I was married once!!:evil:


 
I was engaged...glad it never went any further than that!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

The sad thing is, everyone is replying rather fast showing that they have nothing else to occupy them on a Friday night. I'm on here with my bottle of Jim Beam.. So I'm going to chat to you all as if you're actually here at my house, k?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Well Im happy to announce that I am older than 19


wooohooo... let me guess 20??


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> wooohooo... let me guess 20??



Keep going


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm hiding in the study, i have the wifes sisters and their kids over. Everytime they come over i'm reminded why i don't want kids  I like the idea of a rum, i went to the Big fish earlier, topless waitress night..........NICE


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I think you are saying that because you're intimated, old timer


ha ha ha ha old timer...no honey!! you'd be flat out like a lizard drinking!!!


----------



## Slateman (Jan 22, 2010)

I am sorry to disappoint any single girls herpers.

I am taken , old, and ugly.
Maybe in my next life.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Keep going


Oh is Matt old!! I am a bit of a cougar:shock:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Now Slatey is involved!...and the plot thickens!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Btw Mudimans, there you go, another friendship request to boost your confidence, don't let that wedding ring weigh you down! Also you should feel special as that's the very 1st time I have invited some one to be my friend, all the others have just come running.
Hahaha, where the hell is the Big Fish?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Slateman said:


> I am sorry to disappoint any single girls herpers.
> 
> I am taken , old, and ugly.
> Maybe in my next life.


Awwww but your profile says you are an old man with good looks and youre into motorbikes DAMN


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> you'd be flat out like a lizard drinking!!!


 
In my experience girls like that kinda thing...


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Btw Mudimans, there you go, another friendship request to boost your confidence, don't let that wedding ring weigh you down! Also you should feel special as that's the very 1st time I have invited some one to be my friend, all the others have just come running.
> Hahaha, where the hell is the Big Fish?


I am jealous now


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Oh is Matt old!! I am a bit of a cougar:shock:



Compared to you? No...



Mattsnake said:


> Now Slatey is involved!...and the plot thickens!



Haha! I love this thread muchly. My stomach dropped when I 1st saw a comment from him apologizing as I thought he was saying he's closing the thread for some reason!



Tuatara said:


> I am jealous now



Aaah so now you come around and admit it! Playing hard to get aye?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> In my experience girls like that kinda thing...


 maybe


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

Slateman said:


> I am sorry to disappoint any single girls herpers.
> 
> I am taken , old, and ugly.
> Maybe in my next life.


 
Not to mention a couple of guys  

I feel so special Dan, you've made me so happy  the big fish is on the Bruce Highway just north of Caboolture. Their ppayed to act interested, now thats a confidence booster :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I'm hiding in the study, i have the wifes sisters and their kids over. Everytime they come over i'm reminded why i don't want kids  I like the idea of a rum, i went to the Big fish earlier, topless waitress night..........NICE


 
APS night out to the Big Fish? Wherever the hell that is lol



DanTheMan said:


> Btw Mudimans, there you go, another friendship request to boost your confidence, don't let that wedding ring weigh you down! Also you should feel special as that's the very 1st time I have invited some one to be my friend, all the others have just come running.
> Hahaha, where the hell is the Big Fish?


 
Now your just playing favourites :lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

I love the fact that in the time it takes for me to type a reply there have been like 6 or 7 new posts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Hahaha this thread kinda reminds me of a bunch of dogs chasing their tail a final capture is so close yet so far away!









hang on! none of us are chasing tail at all :shock:


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Compared to you? No..
> 
> Aaah so now you come around and admit it! Playing hard to get aye?



I think Ill stick to you cause I like the profile pic.. and Matt has the other Amy!! That and its the whole lizard drinking thing!!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

I would love to see thats dogs face in another second or two


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Haha! I love this thread muchly. My stomach dropped when I 1st saw a comment from him apologizing as I thought he was saying he's closing the thread for some reason!


 
I have to admit that I almost shed a tear for fear of this thread being closed. Best thread in APS history...and not one deleted comment! That has to be some kind of record?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> APS night out to the Big Fish? Wherever the hell that is lol


 
Sounds interesting!



Mattsnake said:


> Now your just playing favourites :lol:



Now don't be like that, it's what he needed, isn't it you that's coming herping with me tomorrow night? I swear I remain faithful :lol: 
Speaking of tomorrow night, if you seriously hate rap and techno you might want to bring your iPod/MP3 player if you have one.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

There you go Matt, now we can all feel special


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> I think Ill stick to you cause I like the profile pic.. and Matt has the other Amy!! That and its the whole lizard drinking thing!!


 
But now that no one else is chasing Amy I dont want her anymore... How can I entice you??? :lol:


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> Hahaha this thread kinda reminds me of a bunch of dogs chasing their tail a final capture is so close yet so far away!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha ha and my dready boy is back.. love it


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Speaking of tomorrow night, if you seriously hate rap and techno you might want to bring your iPod/MP3 player if you have one.


 
Maybe I should just neck myself now? lol


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> But now that no one else is chasing Amy I dont want her anymore... How can I entice you??? :lol:


by putting up a sexy profile pic like Dan


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> APS night out to the Big Fish? Wherever the hell that is lol


 

count me in!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Maybe I should just neck myself now? lol



oh dan doesnt listen to real music and I am a music teacher!! oh no:shock:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Would just like to announce that Mudimans and I are now officially friends...moving up in the world! I feel like we're almost on first name terms now lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> But now that no one else is chasing Amy I dont want her anymore... How can I entice you??? :lol:



Amy's like SO last hour



Mattsnake said:


> Maybe I should just neck myself now? lol



Haha, but I just put in a new 12" sub, it can't go to waist! Just put down the rope and bring some music.



Tuatara said:


> by putting up a sexy profile pic like Dan



You think that's sexy? You should see the ones I can't post!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

I dont know about this big fish thing.. I think you all should just come here with you JDs and show me your snakes


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi Matt. I'm Greg. And Farma, where the hell is Bellingen


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

Amy you lusty wench lol


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> You think that's sexy? You should see the ones I can't post!


Honey, I like my men in the wild with their snakes... all this talk.. surely you can send them to me


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> by putting up a sexy profile pic like Dan


 
Sexy enough for ya now?



DanTheMan said:


> Haha, but I just put in a new 12" sub, it can't go to waist! Just put down the rope and bring some music.


 
Haha but Im a metal head - right at the other end of the spectrum to rap and techno! lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> oh dan doesnt listen to real music and I am a music teacher!! oh no:shock:



Damn it I take too long to type, at least I wont get bored with this thread.
I do listen to real music! But that's what dominates my iPod, do you count Kings of Leon as real music? They're the shiz

Oh man, a chihuahua just spewed all over my thongs! Now what am I going to wear herping?
Stuff it, a squirt with the hose will fix it.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Hi Matt. I'm Greg. And Farma, where the hell is Bellingen


 
Gday Greg.

And you don't know where Bellingen is? :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Oh man, a chihuahua just spewed all over my thongs! Now what am I going to wear herping?
> Stuff it, a squirt with the hose will fix it.


 
Barefoot buddy, barefoot!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

Nope, i might have to google it


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Hi Matt. I'm Greg. And Farma, where the hell is Bellingen


 
oh im out in the stix and theres not to many topless nights out here and when there is its not pretty!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> I dont know about this big fish thing.. I think you all should just come here with you JDs and show me your snakes



Whoa, settle down! This is a family site! If this thread gets closed, we ALL blame you.



Mattsnake said:


> Sexy enough for ya now?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha but Im a metal head - right at the other end of the spectrum to rap and techno! lol



Mmm that pictures very naughty!
Whatever, music is good, just bring it damn it! I'll probs regret saying that but who cares



Mattsnake said:


> Gday Greg.
> 
> And you don't know where Bellingen is? :shock::shock::shock:



Word is that it's somewhere in NSW?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

LMAO Matt..LOVE IT!! but I do like my men in the wild with their snakes!! its how I roll!

and Dan..Kings of Leon are good!! I like all music.. not rap so much though!! You herp in thongs hmmmmm


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Can everyone wait until I reply before they do? Im having trouble keeping up.



Mattsnake said:


> Barefoot buddy, barefoot!



But what if I get bitten? My thongs would protect my from that, japanese safety boots!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> oh im out in the stix and theres not to many topless nights out here and when there is its not pretty!


 
No topless nights? Havent you ever been up the river in Thora? lol Naked hippies everywhere!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

I think the thongs are on his feet, i hope


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> LMAO Matt..LOVE IT!! but I do like my men in the wild with their snakes!! its how I roll!


 
I'll see what I can come up with...

I see Josh is moving in for the kill with the messages on your profile ....Ive got my eye on you FARMA you sneaky bastard! :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> LMAO Matt..LOVE IT!! but I do like my men in the wild with their snakes!! its how I roll!
> 
> and Dan..Kings of Leon are good!! I like all music.. not rap so much though!! You herp in thongs hmmmmm



I do like a bit of everything too, you just need to open your mind to rap! Not the stuff you hear these days about all the bitches and paper they gots yo. I hate candy rap! Old school rap is the way to go.

Hmm lets see what dirty pics of me with a snake in the bush I can find...


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Whoa, settle down! This is a family site! If this thread gets closed, we ALL blame you.


 You boys are talking about topless nights and I am innocently referring to snakes on this family site about snakes... yeah blame me!! as long as I get punished


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> No topless nights? Havent you ever been up the river in Thora? lol Naked hippies everywhere!


 
NOT PRETTY!!!!! 
I think beards are for men and men only!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Hmm lets see what dirty pics of me with a snake in the bush I can find...


 
I could probably come up with a picture of a snake in the bush but it might get me banned....


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I'll see what I can come up with...
> 
> I see Josh is moving in for the kill with the messages on your profile ....Ive got my eye on you FARMA you sneaky bastard! :lol:


 
Hahah I like to stay one step ahead :lol:


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I'll see what I can come up with...
> 
> I see Josh is moving in for the kill with the messages on your profile ....Ive got my eye on you FARMA you sneaky bastard! :lol:



Well no one is stopping you putting messages up on my profile now are they???



DanTheMan said:


> I do like a bit of everything too, you just need to open your mind to rap! Not the stuff you hear these days about all the bitches and paper they gots yo. I hate candy rap! Old school rap is the way to go.
> 
> Hmm lets see what dirty pics of me with a snake in the bush I can find...



Bring it on!!



Farma said:


> NOT PRETTY!!!!!
> I think beards are for men and men only!



Amen


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> NOT PRETTY!!!!!
> I think beards are for men and men only!


 
And your refering to beards where?...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I could probably come up with a picture of a snake in the bush but it might get me banned....


 
:shock::lol::shock::lol::shock::lol:


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I could probably come up with a picture of a snake in the bush but it might get me banned....



ha ha ha no dont get banned..Ill miss you



Farma said:


> Hahah I like to stay one step ahead :lol:



I actually added Farma on facebook, he is the one that brought me here.. he is kinda a big deal


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow! I dont think iv ever been a big deal before 
I feel special now!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> Wow! I dont think iv ever been a big deal before
> I feel special now!


 awww feel the love


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

everyone is special here tonight  I love Nikki Webster Strawberry Kisses. it goes off


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> everyone is special here tonight  I love Nikki Webster Strawberry Kisses. it goes off


 :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: thats just unacceptable Greg!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> everyone is special here tonight  I love Nikki Webster Strawberry Kisses. it goes off


 
Well! your definately special Mundimans!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> Wow! I dont think iv ever been a big deal before
> I feel special now!


 
The biggest thing ever to come out of Bello! Your bigger than the butter factory!



Mudimans said:


> everyone is special here tonight  I love Nikki Webster Strawberry Kisses. it goes off


 
:shock: And now Greg has just stepped over the line....


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

My computer froze and had to restart it sorry guys, I'm getting a bit behind. Update on me? I have a BBQ chicken pizza in the oven, don't let me burn it!

No no! Not Nikki Webster!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd have to think about it


----------



## billiemay (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> everyone is special here tonight  I love Nikki Webster Strawberry Kisses. it goes off



Do you really? If you do I love you. Do you also love Shakira hips don't lie?


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

Shakira is awesome, i have no idea what the hell she sings about but i just can't seem to take my eyes off her


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I'd have to think about it


 
Iv seen worse


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Greg that dude is hot!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I have a BBQ chicken pizza in the oven, don't let me burn it!


 
Care to share? Im eating a packet of chocolate biscuits...I have a great diet.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

Well looks like i'm here for the long haul, the wife just put on "He's just not that into you"


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> The biggest thing ever to come out of Bello! Your bigger than the butter factory!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Aww you guys are great


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Well looks like i'm here for the long haul, the wife just put on "He's just not that into you"


 
My ex forced me to watch that movie and now Im ashamed to say that I actually enjoyed it


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

Nope, shes changed her mind  now she putting a colour in her hair. I had to sit through "my sisters keeper" the other day, my god it was depressing


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

I feel this thread is starting to come to a halt... Where have the ladies gone to? I feel like Im cooking a sausage sizzle here.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

Well i might go have a shower and see whats happening when i get back.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I feel this thread is starting to come to a halt... Where have the ladies gone to? I feel like Im cooking a sausage sizzle here.


and here I was thinking you were into snakes... where are my messages.. you scared of the competition?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I feel this thread is starting to come to a halt... Where have the ladies gone to? I feel like Im cooking a sausage sizzle here.



I think you're right, just been on the phone to my sister in Hong Kong and come back to this? It's still entertaining, but as you said, bit of a sausage fest.
At the rate I'm going I may have to get used to it! Although I'm sure a few dodgy pics would get Tuatara tapping at her keyboard again. Actually, might not.. lets not go there :shock:

Btw I have 2 pieces of pizza left, I'll see how long they last, if they're still there in the morning, they're yours.

Edit: No pieces left, kinda regretting it


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Too much wild turkey for me for one night im struggling to keep up and all the actions stopped!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Although I'm sure a few dodgy pics would get Tuatara tapping at her keyboard again. Actually, might not.. lets not go there :shock:.


Bring it Dan!!!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> Too much wild turkey for me for one night im struggling to keep up and all the actions stopped!


 ha ha give me that turkey Josh!! on second thoughts after my effort last night.. I am being good!! Well trying to anyway


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Time to start pulling random pics out then Dan...you seem to be the only one that can get Tuatara all 'worked up'


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Time to start pulling random pics out then Dan...you seem to be the only one that can get Tuatara all 'worked up'


Well where are my PMs...you are the one that got jealous of farma x


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Bring it Dan!!!



This should get you going


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> ha ha give me that turkey Josh!! on second thoughts after my effort last night.. I am being good!! Well trying to anyway


 
I could post whats left in this bottle? you'd probably be disapointed though


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

I unfortunatly cant find any exciting pictures of me playing with snakes :cry:


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have returned from my shopping for those who are interested (judging by the things people have said lately that’s unlikely)


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice one Dan!! xo


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Matt that's hilarious, is that what you and Dan are going to get up to??


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

What did you buy me? That could be you lying there tomorrow Dan


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> I could post whats left in this bottle? you'd probably be disapointed though


 awww not if it came from you


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I unfortunatly cant find any exciting pictures of me playing with snakes :cry:



That photo wasn't far off though!



AMY22 said:


> I have returned from my shopping for those who are interested (judging by the things people have said lately that’s unlikely)



Well Amy I think it's true what they say, you don't know what you've got till it's gone, I missed you!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Dan the HARDCORE HERPER!!!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I have returned from my shopping for those who are interested (judging by the things people have said lately that’s unlikely)



Share those blueberries around!!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Matt that's hilarious, is that what you and Dan are going to get up to??


 
As long as its kept clear from the start that Im on top!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> What did you buy me? That could be you lying there tomorrow Dan


 
Hahaha flat out like a lizard drinking :lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

Matts going cowboy


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> As long as its kept clear from the start that Im on top!


he looks so innocent yet alluring in that pic.. I dont blame you.. Im sure he will love it


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Forgot to mention Matt, those tatts are pretty sweet! I'm getting one soon just want to find someone that can draw realistic snakes.
A python, up the arm and across the chest, keen.



Mattsnake said:


> As long as its kept clear from the start that Im on top!



Oh so that's how it is? Think you wear the pants aye?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

mmmmm ice cream... rocky road yum yum yum


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

HAHAHAHA,

I have found another pic of my playing with a snake but when I posted in in the names and faces thread a few months back the mods really werent impressed!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Share those blueberries around!!


 
And I got strawberries and some grapes and this bun thing with icing on top but it has way too many sultanas in it... But Amy cares not for too many sultanas, I’ma eat it anyway, woop woop!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmm coco pops


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Now you HAVE to show it! You can't just tease us saying that and then not deliver the goods. But we don't want this thread closed, so how do we do this?



AMY22 said:


> And I got strawberries and some grapes and this bun thing with icing on top but it has way too many sultanas in it... But Amy cares not for too many sultanas, I’ma eat it anyway, woop woop!



The way you talk really gets me going, I was so stupid to let you go!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Forgot to mention Matt, those tatts are pretty sweet! I'm getting one soon just want to find someone that can draw realistic snakes.
> A python, up the arm and across the chest, keen.


 
Im in the process of designing a snake sleeve for my other arm and chest but its hard to find tattooists that can do it as realistic as I want it.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

i would love another tattoo but would rather spend the money on a snake


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Im in the process of designing a snake sleeve for my other arm and chest but its hard to find tattooists that can do it as realistic as I want it.



I would do the same, but considering I can't even draw stick figures I will most likely fail. My Untie & Uncle have a mate who is a tattoo artist that does theirs, said he'll do it for me real cheap but I don't know what he's like, don't want to get him to draw me something up and then tell him he's too ****. I can picture it exactly, just getting it on paper...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Mods please be kind..I was peer pressured into it!

Here's me snake wrangling about 3 years ago.


*edit* pic is now deleted so thread can stay alive...hope everybody got a look


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Now you HAVE to show it! You can't just tease us saying that and then not deliver the goods. But we don't want this thread closed, so how do we do this?
> 
> 
> 
> The way you talk really gets me going, I was so stupid to let you go!



but Dan... I thought you were mine!! I love the hardcore herper


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> i would love another tattoo but would rather spend the money on a snake


 
Thats exactly what I do now, but I am now unemployed so Im not spending money on anything at the moment 



DanTheMan said:


> I would do the same, but considering I can't even draw stick figures I will most likely fail. My Untie & Uncle have a mate who is a tattoo artist that does theirs, said he'll do it for me real cheap but I don't know what he's like, don't want to get him to draw me something up and then tell him he's too ****. I can picture it exactly, just getting it on paper...


 
I have a mate whos parents own a tattoo shop in Hervey Bay and he said I can come up and get my tattoos done for free...but going off his tattoos that he's had done there Id rather go and pay top dollar to get them done somewhere else.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Haha, nice one Matt! Did you manage to contain the beast?
Love the PJ's btw.



Tuatara said:


> but Dan... I thought you were mine!! I love the hardcore herper



There's plenty of me to share around. 
Why does everyone live so far south? Being cold is for losers.



Mattsnake said:


> I have a mate whos parents own a tattoo shop in Hervey Bay and he said I can come up and get my tattoos done for free...but going off his tattoos that he's had done there Id rather go and pay top dollar to get them done somewhere else.



We'll this guy, aka "Uncle Mick" (apparently ex-hit man) works for the rebels, and looks like a hard pedophile/rapist, who knows what will happen if I go somewhere else :shock:
Not that my Uncle & Untie are dodgy, just don't know where they found this guy...


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

hahahahaha your going to get suspended


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> i would love another tattoo but would rather spend the money on a snake


I want to get a tattoo on my bottom.. but apparently its the worse place to get one. I have the design and everything.. but havent had the guts yet.


AMY22 said:


> And I got strawberries and some grapes and this bun thing with icing on top but it has way too many sultanas in it... But Amy cares not for too many sultanas, I’ma eat it anyway, woop woop!


You are too good, as nice as the ice cream was.. the fruit is very alluring



Mattsnake said:


> Mods please be kind..I was peer pressured into it!
> 
> Here's me snake wrangling about 3 years ago.



ha ha hardcore herper.. i dont want this thread to go!!!:?



DanTheMan said:


> There's plenty of me to share around.
> Why does everyone live so far south? Being cold is for losers.


Hey I was in queensland two weeks ago!! but you are too young for me anyway but I still love ya xx


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> The way you talk really gets me going, I was so stupid to let you go!


 
Oh Dan I forgive you, let’s never fight again!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Haha, nice one Matt! Did you manage to contain the beast?
> Love the PJ's btw.
> 
> 
> ...


 

I had him in the perfect head restraint and managed to milk every last drop out!
My girl at the time bought me the pj's - I loved them! Eventually wore them out.

Being cold is great...its way too hot up here!!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Never ever! Amy baby I have never been so happy! I'm so glad you came around too, marry me?

(A prenuptial agreement will be signed)


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

the only time its good being cold is when you get to sleep in or spend the day watching movies on the couch wrapped in a doonah


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> You are too good, as nice as the ice cream was.. the fruit is very alluring


 
You can always have fruit AND icecream!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

wow i've heard of makeup sex but makeup marriage!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> We'll this guy, aka "Uncle Mick" (apparently ex-hit man) works for the rebels, and looks like a hard pedophile/rapist, who knows what will happen if I go somewhere else :shock:
> Not that my Uncle & Untie are dodgy, just don't know where they found this guy...


 
He's not at Mooloolaba Ink is he? They're all rebel bikies but bloody good tattooists!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> wow i've heard of makeup sex but makeup marriage!


 young and stupid!! not marriage NOOOOOO


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> He's not at Mooloolaba Ink is he? They're all rebel bikies but bloody good tattooists!


I was so in that shop like 2 weeks ago!! wierd


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Never ever! Amy baby I have never been so happy! I'm so glad you came around too, marry me?
> 
> (A prenuptial agreement will be signed)


 
Of course I will! (let me sign that paper now)


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

so when are you coming back up?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> I was so in that shop like 2 weeks ago!! wierd


 
Damn if only we had this thread 3 weeks ago! :lol:


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Damn if only we had this thread 3 weeks ago! :lol:


i spent everyday in a bikini at the beach well almost everyday


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> so when are you coming back up?


 
Back off buddy your married! Haha


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> the only time its good being cold is when you get to sleep in or spend the day watching movies on the couch wrapped in a doonah



Yea but only once, maybe twice a year.



Mudimans said:


> wow i've heard of makeup sex but makeup marriage!



In this case, it's both 



Mattsnake said:


> He's not at Mooloolaba Ink is he? They're all rebel bikies but bloody good tattooists!



I think he might be, can't remember. In that case, might take at a look at his work after all (apart from the stuff he's done on the Uncle & untie)
Through this guy, I have met a few Rebel's, and even done some work at their club house! (that's how tough I am) and they're all actually really nice guys and not intimidating at all, although one guy had 1 leg, probs from some ruthless gun fight. I wonder if a gang member is reading this? Might have a few bikies turn up at my house tomorrow.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> so when are you coming back up?


my next trip is to the NT!! but I will be up that way in a few months


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Back off buddy your married! Haha


 
Oops thats right


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh and no Matt, it's no too hot up here! It's been a bit chilly at night lately, getting down to 20 degrees! I prefer minimums to be around 24-25 thanks. Good for the scaley ones too.

You'll like winter then, tops out around 22 degrees, unless we get those damn southerly winds!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> i spent everyday in a bikini at the beach well almost everyday


 
You know the rules!!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

I wanna go to crocosaurus cove, that would be cool. I'll be going to western plains zoo and sydney wildlife park when i'm down that way for the expo but haven't managed to go to the NT yet. Flights are pretty expensive up that way


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> In this case, it's both


 
Didn't you know that once you get married there is no more sex?



DanTheMan said:


> Oh and no Matt, it's no too hot up here! It's been a bit chilly at night lately, getting down to 20 degrees! I prefer minimums to be around 24-25 thanks. Good for the scaley ones too.
> 
> You'll like winter then, tops out around 22 degrees, unless we get those damn southerly winds!


 
I think I'll still miss my 13-14 degree winter days :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Of course I will! (let me sign that paper now)



The happiest day of my life

Just sign on the doted line, ignore the small print, it's nothing.
Everything you own is mine

.................

You're my Kate Winslet now!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Didn't you know that once you get married there is no more sex?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll still miss my 13-14 degree winter days :lol:



Where are you from? That's disgusting, should be illegal.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I wanna go to crocosaurus cove, that would be cool. I'll be going to western plains zoo and sydney wildlife park when i'm down that way for the expo but haven't managed to go to the NT yet. Flights are pretty expensive up that way


 
I'd love to go to Crocosaurus Cove! Western Plains Zoo and Wildlife World are awesome! Also wish I was going down to the expo this year, bit far for me to travel now and I almost sent myself broke there last year.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Where are you from? That's disgusting, should be illegal.


 
Farma should be able to tell you about our beautiful climate!..Id love to know what its doing at present


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Farma should be able to tell you about our beautiful climate!..Id love to know what its doing at present


 
just the usual it was killer hot today and its going to flood tomorrow!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

So you're from Bellingen? It's probably flooding.

Edit: Damn it you beat me to it Farma. You guys have had over 3 metres of rain this year, pretty selfish of you, we need some up here!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Its ok I bought a hovercraft so I can still get to the bottle shop!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> Its ok I bought a hovercraft so I can still get to the bottle shop!


 well thats the main thing


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> You know the rules!!



well I did skinny dip at night in Moololaba...went to this place called the pub and a few other bars and they just were full of kiddies was not really my scene so ended dipping in the sea.. cab driver was onto us though he he he



Mudimans said:


> I wanna go to crocosaurus cove, that would be cool. I'll be going to western plains zoo and sydney wildlife park when i'm down that way for the expo but haven't managed to go to the NT yet. Flights are pretty expensive up that way


I have been to all of them!!! I grew up in sydney...featherdale is the best though there... the NT .. I like to see everything in the wild.. do real herping but there are some cool wildlife parks and touristy things


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

What expo are you going to Greg???


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Pics or it diddn't happen


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Nah I'm from Nambucca on the coast, about 20 minutes away from Bellingen. They get the floods and we get the landslides and all the crappy run-off!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

I grew up im windsor, in the 23 years i lived there i never went to featherdale. Bit silly of me


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> well I did skinny dip at night in Moololaba...went to this place called the pub and a few other bars and they just were full of kiddies was not really my scene so ended dipping in the sea.. cab driver was onto us though he he he


 
PLEASE COME BACK!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll be going to both Gladstone and the Sydney one. My wife and i used to meet up at Nambucca when she lived up here and me down in Sydney. GREAT memories


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> Pics or it diddn't happen


there are pics but they are on my mate phone.. and besides I wouldnt share them anyway.. only way you see me skinny dip is if you are doing it with me


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I'll be going to both Gladstone and the Sydney one. My wife and i used to meet up at Nambucca when she lived up here and me down in Sydney. GREAT memories


 
And you actually found something to do there? (Besides what couples do when they meet up)


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I grew up im windsor, in the 23 years i lived there i never went to featherdale. Bit silly of me


 Featherdale was just up the road from me growing up and still to this day I still think it is the best wildlife park I have been to


Mattsnake said:


> PLEASE COME BACK!!! :lol::lol::lol:


ha ha ha


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

You really should move up here, too cold to skinny dip down there


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> there are pics but they are on my mate phone.. and besides I wouldnt share them anyway.. only way you see me skinny dip is if you are doing it with me



Is that a challenge?


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

there was a shop in the main street that sold the best cajun chicken burgers ever, would be worth the drive for them alone. But other than that we just stayed in our room.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

I just reversed my car up the driveway after 1/2 a botle of Jim Beam, was very scary!

Meant to say, Farma, get your cousin to send me a PM will you?


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

lol Dan, your terrible


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> there was a shop in the main street that sold the best cajun chicken burgers ever, would be worth the drive for them alone. But other than that we just stayed in our room.


 
Golden Rooster!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Hahaha wrong team mate


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

I’m sorry, my internet is going SO slow tonight, I’ve had to reload the page 6 times, and now I have to read through about 6 pages of everything to catch up.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Meant to say, Farma, get your cousin to send me a PM will you?


 
I think I may have missed something??? :?


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

They have ruined me, now i have to have a cajun chicken burger whenever i see one and none have even come close to matching the awesome tastiness of those original burgers


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Is that a challenge?


Id rather do to this place out near maleny i think it is called.... not sure but it has a swing rope and stuff.. pics of it on my FB


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I’m sorry, my internet is going SO slow tonight, I’ve had to reload the page 6 times, and now I have to read through about 6 pages of everything to catch up.


 
Its ok you dont need to read back...we have come to the conclusion that I am EPICALLY RAD! That is all you need to know.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I think I may have missed something??? :?



Check his post in the names & faces thread. It's his profile pic but he hasn't cut his cousin out in this one.
A bit random but I just remembered.

Here, this will save you the hassle I just went through.

I'm really sorry Farma
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/names-and-faces-119103/page-91#post1620526


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> They have ruined me, now i have to have a cajun chicken burger whenever i see one and none have even come close to matching the awesome tastiness of those original burgers


 
Dont worry some asians bought that shop and now everything from there tastes like crap!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Id rather do to this place out near maleny i think it is called.... not sure but it has a swing rope and stuff.. pics of it on my FB


 
Kondalilla Falls...first time I went there I burst my eardrum back flipping off the rocks up top, second time I went there I got bitten by a snake ...that place hates me!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> The happiest day of my life
> 
> Just sign on the doted line, ignore the small print, it's nothing.
> Everything you own is mine
> ...


 
Sorry but I’ve read everything... But if you want to own all my clothes and jewellery and tie-dyed quilt covers and teddy bears then fine by me! Nothing better than a guy getting touch with his feminine side...
I’ll never let you go Jack, I’ll never let you go...


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

Nooooooooo they ruined it. I was going to call in on my way down to sydney  And whats your FB amy? is that facebook?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Check his post in the names & faces thread. It's his profile pic but he hasn't cut his cousin out in this one.
> A bit random but I just remembered.


 
Ah yes I know the pic...i know it well! :lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

Kondalilla Falls, I love that place, only been there once but saw a beautiful lacie basking in the sun. Didn't see much else except young girls screaming and being generally annoying running around the falls


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

Seeing as everyone else was sharing pictures I thought I may as well share some (and yes Matt I read up on everything even though you concurred to that, my internet is suddenly fine again). While I was working in California last year I saw this- 








I found it epically cute, there were so many of them living in the stream we were working on, I fell in love with their squishy cuteness


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Id rather do to this place out near maleny i think it is called.... not sure but it has a swing rope and stuff.. pics of it on my FB



Na, na, I know a way better place. Actually taking Matt there tomorrow 
In the middle of lush rainforest, waters deep and crystal clear, can't hide much.

Not that I'm inviting you there, if you knew my parents you would remember me being born!
Although 10 years isn't illegal or anything... :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

I got bitten by an invisible snake and then on the walk back saw a little kid attempting to tackle a large lacie while his mum encouraged him until he copped a huge tail whip across the face...then the mum wanted the lacie dead!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Kondalilla Falls...first time I went there I burst my eardrum back flipping off the rocks up top, second time I went there I got bitten by a snake ...that place hates me!


I loved that place... I saw some snakes there too


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Seeing as everyone else was sharing pictures I thought I may as well share some (and yes Matt I read up on everything even though you concurred to that, my internet is suddenly fine again). While I was working in California last year I saw this-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are so lucky.. What were you ding in the Sunshine State? (I think they stole that from us QLD'ers)
Salamanders are so cool. I want to do a road trip from Florida to Cali, herping and storm chasing my way around the southern coast.

K I'm going to get some more pics now too, I'm bored


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Nooooooooo they ruined it. I was going to call in on my way down to sydney  And whats your FB amy? is that facebook?


 
This is confusing having 2 Amy’s, I thought you were talking to me! But yes FB is facebook


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

lucky it used its tail and not its teeth. My supervisor at work thought it would be a great idea to try and catch one and give it to me as a suprise, luckily he didn't get anywhere near it and i told him what sort of damage they can do, he was a little suprised by that


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> I loved that place... I saw some snakes there too



You should stay away from the public toilets, some guys have performance issues!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Seeing as everyone else was sharing pictures I thought I may as well share some (and yes Matt I read up on everything even though you concurred to that, my internet is suddenly fine again). While I was working in California last year I saw this


 
What were you doing over in California Amy? I am suddenly intrigued,





DanTheMan said:


> Na, na, I know a way better place. Actually taking Matt there tomorrow


 
Awww how romantic! Im excited now!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> You are so lucky.. What were you ding in the Sunshine State? (I think they stole that from us QLD'ers)
> Salamanders are so cool. I want to do a road trip from Florida to Cali, herping and storm chasing my way around the southern coast.
> 
> K I'm going to get some more pics now too, I'm bored


 
I got sponsored to go over there for a month to do environmental volunteering, when I took this photo we were doing salmon habitat restoration, moving logs so the salmon would have a place to lay their eggs.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

We need Amy 1 and Amy 2, you two can wrestle for who gets no1, we'll supply the pool and jelly, you supply the bikinis (optional)


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Nooooooooo they ruined it. I was going to call in on my way down to sydney  And whats your FB amy? is that facebook?


Facebook



AMY22 said:


> Seeing as everyone else was sharing pictures I thought I may as well share some (and yes Matt I read up on everything even though you concurred to that, my internet is suddenly fine again). While I was working in California last year I saw this-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cute


DanTheMan said:


> Na, na, I know a way better place. Actually taking Matt there tomorrow
> In the middle of lush rainforest, waters deep and crystal clear, can't hide much.
> 
> Not that I'm inviting you there, if you knew my parents you would remember me being born!
> Although 10 years isn't illegal or anything... :lol:


ha ha ha that is true!!! I wish I was coming..JEALOUS


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> We need Amy 1 and Amy 2, you two can wrestle for who gets no1, we'll supply the pool and jelly, you supply the bikinis (optional)


 
NO NO NO NO!!! A true Amy wouldnt wear anything!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

I was going to suggest we just call her Tuatara, but I like Mudimans idea!

Edit: Matt's right!

That's pretty damn sweet Amy! Did you manage to find any snakes? A lot of their colubrids are boring but I love the Rattlers


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

so whats your name so i can facebook you  and don't say amy


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

Trust me if I was in a bikini this whole thread would be shut down. I can be Amy1 seeing as I was here first (and I don’t mean that in a meany way)


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

First one to post of pic of themselves in a bikini gets to be Amy ...the other one we will just call Keith.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I was going to suggest we just call her Tuatara, but I like Mudimans idea!
> 
> Edit: Matt's right!
> 
> That's pretty damn sweet Amy! Did you manage to find any snakes? A lot of their colubrids are boring but I love the Rattlers


 
Well I actually saw 2 (more live snakes than I’ve ever seen in Australia honestly), they were only little garter snakes but I was so excited. The first one was when we were pulling up grass mats for some wetlands and there was one underneath, and the second was when we went rafting one day and it was swimming in the water. I didn’t get any snake photos but I got some photos of some lizards when we were doing fire track work, and one of a bear.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL, thats funny


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> First one to post of pic of themselves in a bikini gets to be Amy ...the other one we will just call Keith.


 
HAHAHAHA who will claim Keith status???


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

A bear! That's awesome, but you obviously fail at herping in Aus, maybe I could teach you a thing or two on our honey moon? We're going to Port Douglas btw.

I just got a text from a mate that's staying near Ipswich, and he just found a Coral Snake! Jealous...


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> First one to post of pic of themselves in a bikini gets to be Amy ...the other one we will just call Keith.


 
This is about as bikini as you’ll get from me, I wear nothing less than this to the beach for the concern of people’s sanity-


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> http://www.facebook.com/awesomemilly?ref=profile
> 
> and Amy 1 and 2.. sounds gay!! just call me Ames


 
I dont see any bikini pics there Keith???


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> A bear! That's awesome, but you obviously fail at herping in Aus, maybe I could teach you a thing or two on our honey moon? We're going to Port Douglas btw.


 
I have no idea where that is so okay


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Hahaha, Kieth, I love it!

There we go Amy, you win! That's my future wife right there! Mmmhhhm


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> so whats your name so i can facebook you  and don't say amy


 
Which Amy?!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I have no idea where that is so okay


 
Heaven.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2010)

You're the only Amy now. You don't know where Port Douglas is?! You have much to learn, it's just north of Cairns, do you know where Cairns is?


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 22, 2010)

both of you


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Which Amy?!


 
I believe that you are the only Amy here...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> both of you



No! Only one produced the goods! Tuatara is now Keith, and Amy is now Amy


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> You're the only Amy now. You don't know where Port Douglas is?! You have much to learn, it's just north of Cairns, do you know where Cairns is?


 
I know where Cairns is yeah. I did good and looked it up on the net, it does seem nice. But I am an outback girl myself so we need to go there as well.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> No! Only one produced the goods! Tuatara is now Keith, and Amy is now Amy


 
Oh my God I’ve always wanted to be Amy!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> No! Only one produced the goods! Tuatara is now Keith, and Amy is now Amy


 
I think Mudimans means about Facebook?


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

Will you be my friend on facebook amy? i need as many as i can get, i look so lonely


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

You too keith


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Oh my God I’ve always wanted to be Amy!



I think you did a woopsy, you quoted me twice on the same comment, yet replying with something different...
Yea definitely keen for the outback, we'll go find an Inland Taipan! I'm so romantic


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

As promised, here's some more rebellious pics for Keith
Snake vs.snake


----------



## billiemay (Jan 23, 2010)

I like friends!
Billie May | Facebook


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

Well its been absolutely fantastic talking to you all tonight. Hope you all sleep well. Matt and Dan, remember to wear protection tomorrow. Amy and Keith, i'm still going to imagine you in that pool of jelly 
Farma, Dan and Matt are still waiting on your cousins contact no.

Now i'm off to bed so i can get up nice and early and go to work.
Good night


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

I facebooked you...now you'll be ultra-cool!

Haha Dan I bet your snake crawled back in his hole pretty quickly there!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Will you be my friend on facebook amy? i need as many as i can get, i look so lonely


 
Of course I’ll be your Facebook friend, I have not so many either (bare in mind that I actually KNOW the people on Facebook) (no wait, me telling you that obviously contradicts itself seeing as we’ve never actually met, it’s really just because I suck).



DanTheMan said:


> I think you did a woopsy, you quoted me twice on the same comment, yet replying with something different...
> Yea definitely keen for the outback, we'll go find an Inland Taipan! I'm so romantic


 
I didn’t do a woopsy, I just came up with something else to say after I posted the first comment. See, I’m multi-quoting!

What could be more romantic that cruising the outback looking for critters?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

Any one that has replied on this thread has my permission to add me on FB even though I never go on, I'll probs accept your invitation next month some time.
Billie May | Facebook

You guys are lame, I don't want to go to bed! Sleepings boring.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I facebooked you...now you'll be ultra-cool!
> 
> Haha Dan I bet your snake crawled back in his hole pretty quickly there!



I didn't know it could move that quick! Especially on it's own any way.



AMY22 said:


> Of course I’ll be your Facebook friend, I have not so many either (bare in mind that I actually KNOW the people on Facebook) (no wait, me telling you that obviously contradicts itself seeing as we’ve never actually met, it’s really just because I suck).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh righto, good work on the multi-quoting.

I don't know how many friends I have but I know all of them, I decline anyone I don't know, so if any of you add me explain you're from APS!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

I look forward to having my request accepted in a months time 

Sleep time is not for hours yet!

add me while your at it...but I'll only accept if I know you or if your from aps or just extrememly hot!

matts-facebook


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

billiemay said:


> I like friends!
> Billie May | Facebook


 
I like friends too! Let’s all be friends! We are family, I got all my sisters with me, hey ye-ah ye-ah ye-ah...


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

Aw guys I’m going to have to go soon, my friend just called me to go to the pub. I HATE pubs, I HATE drinking, but there is someone there who I haven’t seen in years so I kind of have to go, and I look crap. But I’ll get dressed while I’m talking to you.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> and I look crap..


 
I refuse to believe it!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

Hold up, why did Billie May's facebook link come up when I posted mine? Edit: Ok if you click on the link it goes to mine. Ignore the topless tosser in my profile pic, taken a long time ago and to be quite honest I cbf changing it.

Ok Amy, have a good time, I'll leave the outside light on for you if you get home after I go to bed, can you feed the cat when you get in please? She won't leave me alone.

I'm over Jim Beam, I'm getting a beer, any one else want one?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

Id love a beer... but now Ive got the feeling that its just you and me left Dan...?


I dunno what the hell it takes you too when you click on my link...takes me to some weird page so I must have stuffed up.


----------



## billiemay (Jan 23, 2010)

woo friends yay! I want your hair amy... please?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Id love a beer... but now Ive got the feeling that its just you and me left Dan...?
> 
> 
> I dunno what the hell it takes you too when you click on my link...takes me to some weird page so I must have stuffed up.


I am here and I added you babies to facebook


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I refuse to believe it!


 
Oh but it’s true! For you see I have not brushed my hair or had a shower in days, and my skin is really bad...


DanTheMan said:


> Ok Amy, have a good time, I'll leave the outside light on for you if you get home after I go to bed, can you feed the cat when you get in please? She won't leave me alone.
> 
> I'm over Jim Beam, I'm getting a beer, any one else want one?


 
I’ll definitely make sure I feed the cat when I get home don’t worry, I think I forgot my keys though so could you put it under the mat?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> As promised, here's some more rebellious pics for Keith
> Snake vs.snake



ha ha love it


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

billiemay said:


> woo friends yay! I want your hair amy... please?


 
Hmmm, okay I’ll share it with you...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Id love a beer... but now Ive got the feeling that its just you and me left Dan...?



Who cares, 1 Tooheys Extra Dry coming right up!



billiemay said:


> woo friends yay! I want your hair amy... please?



I don't know you but I'm going to add you any way because you like reptiles, and because I can



Tuatara said:


> I am here and I added you babies to facebook



Can't see the invite anywhere? FB is a mystery to me though.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Oh but it’s true! For you see I have not brushed my hair or had a shower in days, and my skin is really bad...


 
Ok Dan you can keep her.... :lol:


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

mattsnake said:


> ok dan you can keep her.... :lol:


lmao.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Who cares, 1 Tooheys Extra Dry coming right up!
> 
> 
> Can't see the invite anywhere? FB is a mystery to me though.


 
Awesome...TED's are the bomb!

I shred at facebook...but then again I have a very unhealthy addiction to it!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

Keith's facebook pics scare me...so many places that I have also been to in the last few weeks!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I’ll definitely make sure I feed the cat when I get home don’t worry, I think I forgot my keys though so could you put it under the mat?



No, because you put that on a public forum so everyones going to be looking there now! 
I'll just leave the door unlocked

By the way, where's my FB invite?!



Mattsnake said:


> Ok Dan you can keep her.... :lol:



I can actually vouch for her having a shower earlier today


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I can actually vouch for her having a shower earlier today


 
You couldnt take the smell anymore and sprayed her down with the hose?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> No, because you put that on a public forum so everyones going to be looking there now!
> I'll just leave the door unlocked
> 
> By the way, where's my FB invite?!
> ...


 
‘Tis be true...

Well I’m off to procrastinate with the drunks as a sober, I’ll se yall when I get back/tomorrow.


----------



## billiemay (Jan 23, 2010)

Lol yeah now I have a whole lot of strangers on my facebook... don't really know any of you but am keen to go bush around bris and the coasts!

Can't wait for blade to finish so I can go to sleep


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

I was hoping everyone would take that more sexually, raising their opinions of me.. But I actually pushed her in a car wash.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

hey where is that pic of farma's cousin.. that thread goes forever


----------



## billiemay (Jan 23, 2010)

yaaaaaaay it's over!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

billiemay said:


> Lol yeah now I have a whole lot of strangers on my facebook... don't really know any of you but am keen to go bush around bris and the coasts!
> 
> Can't wait for blade to finish so I can go to sleep


 
Im not a stranger....Im Matt


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> hey where is that pic of farma's cousin.. that thread goes forever


 
within the last couple of pages.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

billiemay said:


> Lol yeah now I have a whole lot of strangers on my facebook... don't really know any of you but am keen to go bush around bris and the coasts!
> 
> Can't wait for blade to finish so I can go to sleep



Yea sorry about that, I normally hate that, but I've done a few out of the ordinary things tonight, such as add some one on aps AND face book! And I don't know any of them!

So that's one more person keen for herping, up to 5 now, some on can sit on the sub in the back.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Ill catch you puppies around... night night


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

I can see strong bonds forming out of this thread lol.

Thank you CountryTriton whoever you may be! :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

This beer is so crisp and soothing after the Jim Beam, but my beer fridge smells like mangoes, they're everywhere and I'm over it! 
My dogs having a dream behind me on my bed, thought you all might like to know.

Hey, look what i found! The original post



CountryTriton said:


> Well why not have a thread for single herpers looking for the like minded?
> 
> If you are single looking for that special herper in your life, make a comment here and then PM someone that peaks your intrest.
> 
> ...



Well they were right, 37 pages later we have herping buddies AND a marriage, all including my popular self.

Edit: It took me 6 minutes to write that, man I'm slow

Edit No. 2: Who added me on MSN? I don't know how you got my email address or who you are so I wont accept until own up, bad experiences from accepting randoms.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

I dont see this thread ending just yet...in my sad mind it still has potential lol...I have 100 pages in my sites :lol:

So far Dan seems to have come up trumps and benefited more than anyone else out of it all, but as we've seen things can change in the matter of one post...who knows whats just around the corner...

Tune in next time for more rivoting dribble on (did we ever agree on a name for this sitcom?)


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

I hope you're right, I'm pretty upset it's slow atm, I have to be kept entertained by my Coastal having a shed next to me.
I think considering it's only me and you left, we get to make that decision, "Herps or Herpes" it is!
Although I do like "The Stimsons"


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I hope you're right, I'm pretty upset it's slow atm, I have to be kept entertained by my Coastal having a shed next to me.
> I think considering it's only me and you left, we get to make that decision, "Herps or Herpes" it is!
> Although I do like "The Stimsons"


 
Ive got a few snakes due to shed tonight...maybe I should be down in the herp room watching them to entertain myself lol.

I like The Stimsons aswell....how about we call the thread 'The Stimsons' and this episode can be called 'Herps or Herpes'?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

I see there is a few people viewing the thread though....maybe they'll make a contribution? Or maybe their just not as sad and pathetic as us... haha


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Ive got a few snakes due to shed tonight...maybe I should be down in the herp room watching them to entertain myself lol.


 
It's better than staring at this thread clicking refresh every few seconds to find nothing! :lol:
Ok she's flipped her lid, going for the bottom jaw now. About time too! She's been sulking in her hide for weeks!



Mattsnake said:


> I like The Stimsons aswell....how about we call the thread 'The Stimsons' and this episode can be called 'Herps or Herpes'?



Perfect!



Mattsnake said:


> I see there is a few people viewing the thread though....maybe they'll make a contribution? Or maybe their just not as sad and pathetic as us... haha



No it's just they're not as cool as us, I don't blame them for being intimidated by us, the populars of APS!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> It's better than staring at this thread clicking refresh every few seconds to find nothing! :lol:
> Ok she's flipped her lid, going for the bottom jaw now. About time too! She's been sulking in her hide for weeks!
> 
> No it's just they're not as cool as us, I don't blame them for being intimidated by us, the populars of APS!


 
How old is she?

Yeah were famous round these parts now, look at our post counts....Kings of the herp world now! :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

She's 2 years old, probably exactly actually, should wish her a happy birthday but I can't remember the date, so saying nothing at all will be best I think.

Haha, damn straight, in years to come they will still be telling stories of us on here once we have moved to far bigger things with no time for these APS nobody's!


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 23, 2010)

LMAO I only posted this as a joke after reading the female herpers post and it's been smashed.


----------



## Colin (Jan 23, 2010)

maybe you two guys should go out on a date together?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> LMAO I only posted this as a joke after reading the female herpers post and it's been smashed.


 
And now its God himself! Hail oh holy one!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

Colin said:


> maybe you two guys should go out on a date together?


 
Havent you read the thread Colin?....tomorrow night is our date :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> LMAO I only posted this as a joke after reading the female herpers post and it's been smashed.



I am forever in your debt



Colin said:


> maybe you two guys should go out on a date together?



Yea Colin, keep up!

Ok I'm going to have to go to bed after this beer, as bored as I am, I have things to do tomorrow. I have to mow the 1 acre lawn with a push mower, some other things I can't recall at this stage, and go and buy some new sun glasses, I broke mine today, go to the salon get my hair done, got a pedicure booked in at 2 o'clock, then might go find a nice dress for our date.

So I shall see you all in the morning! And if not, 6pm sharp Matt!


----------



## itbites (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd like to be there to watch that "date" boys


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

I just ventured down to the herp room and saw what I'll be doing tomorrow....cleaning up crap! :x The scrubby loves to spray (and also hates me) so I cant wait to clean that enclosure tomorrow aswell.

Dan, I will see you at 6pm - you better bring me flowers!

We will let you all know how it goes.

TO BE CONTINUED......


----------



## Colin (Jan 23, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Havent you read the thread Colin?....tomorrow night is our date :lol:



sorry boys :lol: 
no I havent read the entire thread and Im just not up to speed with these all these APS romances  
but congrats to you both.. have fun you two..


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay I’m back from my adventure at the pub, there was a brawl as soon as we walked in, my friend was completely drunk, my friend who I hadn’t seen in 5 years wasn’t half as excited to see us as I thought she’d be (I was hoping for a ‘HEY!!!’ but it was more of a ‘hey’), plus I knocked someone over with my giant bag, I lost a $15 internet recharge voucher, and my hair was frizzy. But other than all that it was a great 2 hours.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

I’ma just a reelly terrible spleler when it comers to 3am...


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> True enough!! Everyone is odd in their own way!
> I have just found there are two types of snakey men... the sincere ones and the egotistical ones... guess you find that everywhere though in any hobby or profession..ahhh I am just talking crap anyway !! I love my reptile boys..they just are trouble.
> I am always drawn in by trouble though.. I like a challenge!! maybe I should just learn Karate


 

yes and yes - just because someone has an 'odd' hobby doesnt mean they are any diff than the rest of the population... im still hoping to meet a woman whos hobby isnt being a sucubus:cry:


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 23, 2010)

Holy CRa p - what have u people been up to. I left work and this thread was on page 13. went drinking and ...stuff 

and were on page 39. clearly you all need to get ...some... 
...and just because im back doesnt mean i do... no really

ok i do


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 23, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> Holy CRa p - what have u people been up to. I left work and this thread was on page 13.



I was thinking the same thing.
Whats more I missed (well I did go back and have a look) the Amy "bikini" shot. Damn work.


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 23, 2010)

OzGecko said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> Whats more I missed (well I did go back and have a look) the Amy "bikini" shot. Damn work.


 
who what where? Im not going back through 26 pages of drivel to find that... unless u give me the page number


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 23, 2010)

Page 34 Chickenlover, but I wont ruin the surprise.


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 23, 2010)

oh now im concerned


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> who what where? Im not going back through 26 pages of drivel to find that... unless u give me the page number


 ha ha ha... there is so no bikini there.. she just didnt want to be keith


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 23, 2010)

gees what an exhibitionist!! 

Adelaide... its OK :shock:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

Haha, OzGecko has obviously been an avid reader of our awesome thread! Hiding at the back, not saying a word until now, he knows where that photo of Amy is alright! Even memorized the page


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 23, 2010)

that said - if you dont mind me saying - you look quite tidy there Amy 8)


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Haha, OzGecko has obviously been an avid reader of our awesome thread! Hiding at the back, not saying a word until now, he knows where that photo of Amy is alright! Even memorized the page



What can I say. She's definitely not a bad looker. But then you guys already knew that.


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 23, 2010)

you guys are gunna make amy blush when she comes back online.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

Well incase you missed it, Amy's mine 
We're getting married!


----------



## wranga (Jan 23, 2010)

wow 40 pages and still going. maybe i should add my name to this singles list


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 23, 2010)

why not - theres only 40 blokes ogling 3 chics... pretty good odds


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 23, 2010)

wranga said:


> wow 40 pages and still going. maybe i should add my name to this singles list



yeah 40 pages of crap and still going more like it......but for some reason i am still reading its like the bold (dan and mat) and the beautiful (tuatara,amy).


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> yes and yes - just because someone has an 'odd' hobby doesnt mean they are any diff than the rest of the population... im still hoping to meet a woman whos hobby isnt being a sucubus:cry:



Awww .. I feel your pain.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

dtulip10 said:


> yeah 40 pages of crap and still going more like it......but for some reason i am still reading its like the bold (dan and mat) and the beautiful (amy).


oh thanks.. I dont get a mention at all, its because I am 10 years older than these guys and my looks intimidate you.. Ive seen Amy's pics.. I think Im hotter but then again, you puppies are too young anyway!!


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> oh thanks.. I dont get a mention at all, its because I am 10 years older than these guys and my looks intimidate you.. Ive seen Amy's pics.. I think Im hotter but then again, you puppies are too young anyway!!



how is that.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> oh thanks.. I dont get a mention at all, its because I am 10 years older than these guys and my looks intimidate you.. Ive seen Amy's pics.. I think Im hotter but then again, you puppies are too young anyway!!



Well Keith, it was actually you that was getting a bit excited while drooling over the pics of Matt and I, followed by x rated comments. And we agreed it was in fact you, intimidated by us.


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Awww .. I feel your pain.


 
haha - i love sincerity... it rocks


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> oh thanks.. I dont get a mention at all, its because I am 10 years older than these guys and my looks intimidate you.. Ive seen Amy's pics.. I think Im hotter but then again, you puppies are too young anyway!!


 
dont get a mention - your one of the 3 

so do tell - how old are you?? sounds like your my vintage


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

dtulip10 said:


> how is that.



Intelligent, sexy.. I have a pretty face and I like long walks on the beach 




DanTheMan said:


> Well Keith, it was actually you that was getting a bit excited while drooling over the pics of Matt and I, followed by x rated comments. And we agreed it was in fact you, intimidated by us.



LMAO... sure sure.. you do realise I am just playin with ya, right??? I like my men my age 30 or older... that, and I like them to actually know what they are doing with their snakes


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 23, 2010)

so Dan - how was the date with Matt... was it all you could expect it to be?

did he round 3rd??


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Well incase you missed it, Amy's mine
> We're getting married!



Is there a ring??? If not I'm still a chance. lol


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> , and I like them to actually know what they are doing with their snakes


 
haha BAM

have to ask Matt about how Dan performs


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> haha BAM
> 
> have to ask Matt about how Dan performs



ha ha ha I love their puppy like enthusiasm... but give me a real man with intelligence, good looks, musical talent, genuine herper that drinks red wine and isnt engaged and pretending not to be... then I will be happy

if anyone reading this has these genuine qualities.. then we can talk


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> ha ha ha I love their puppy like enthusiasm...


 
haha...to a degree - but they made choker chains for a reason 



Tuatara said:


> but give me a real man with intelligence, good looks, musical talent, genuine herper that drinks red wine and isnt engaged and pretending not to be... then I will be happy


 
hmm well... 8)


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> ha ha ha I love their puppy like enthusiasm... but give me a real man with intelligence, good looks, musical talent, genuine herper that drinks red wine and isnt engaged and pretending not to be... then I will be happy
> 
> if anyone reading this has these genuine qualities.. then we can talk



i fall under most of those categories except musical talent and red wine


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

dtulip10 said:


> i fall under most of those categories except musical talent and red wine



Did i add at least 28 or above


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> ha ha ha I love their puppy like enthusiasm... but give me a real man with intelligence, good looks, musical talent, genuine herper that drinks red wine and isnt engaged and pretending not to be... then I will be happy
> 
> if anyone reading this has these genuine qualities.. then we can talk



Well Keith haven't you changed your tune overnight! Lol 

And you never worked out just how old I actually was... 

Oh and chickenlover - the 'date' isn't till tonight buddy, I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> haha...to a degree - but they made choker chains for a reason
> 
> Yes but these youngsters would be too excited about that, that is no fun
> 
> ...



Well if you fit the bill...bring it on


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Well Keith haven't you changed your tune overnight! Lol
> 
> And you never worked out just how old I actually was...
> 
> Oh and chickenlover - the 'date' isn't till tonight buddy, I'll keep you posted!


ha ha yeah, I had my fun..now I want a real man :lol: and I think that there is no way you are over 28 but you are a puppy and I luv ya anyway!!
and we want photos boys!!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> ha ha yeah, I had my fun..now I want a real man :lol: and I think that there is no way you are over 28 but you are a puppy and I luv ya anyway!!
> and we want photos boys!!


 
Im really only 14...Hey I ripped out an awesome snake wrangling photo for you! lol


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Did i add at least 28 or above



25 i am close


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 23, 2010)

this is degrading into a pi s s ing contest

righto boys line up and pull em out


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> ha ha ha I love their puppy like enthusiasm... but give me a real man with intelligence, good looks, musical talent, genuine herper that drinks red wine and isnt engaged and pretending not to be... then I will be happy
> 
> if anyone reading this has these genuine qualities.. then we can talk



Pffft, if you don't want to die alone you need to drop your standards Keith!



Mattsnake said:


> Im really only 14...



Your guess of 20 was way off Keith, his Mum told me I have to have him back by 8pm (he gets to stay up on weekends) or he gets cranky.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> this is degrading into a pi s s ing contest
> 
> righto boys line up and pull em out


 
Shame you weren't here last night....been there done that...


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Im really only 14...Hey I ripped out an awesome snake wrangling photo for you! lol


 
You are like...22 or something like that and....If thats what you can call it, I liked the profile pic better ha ha ha ha


dtulip10 said:


> 25 i am close


You are but cant you fit the other specifications???



Chickenlover said:


> this is degrading into a pi s s ing contest
> 
> righto boys line up and pull em out


Photos


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Pffft, if you don't want to die alone you need to drop your standards Keith!
> 
> 
> 
> Your guess of 20 was way off Keith, his Mum told me I have to have him back by 8pm (he gets to stay up on weekends) or he gets cranky.



LMAO... and I am not dropping my standards, I am a good egg!! I want quality but I like playing with you puppys...tooo cute!!! I think you should post more Dan is in the wild with elapids pictures 
ha ha ha I want to come watch you boys play.. be so funny


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> You are but cant you fit the other specifications???


 
haha your clutching at straws boys - better head to maccas and try your luck 

QUOTE=Tuatara;1627808] 
Photos[/QUOTE]

ahh sure - give me a minute (its really cold up here atm by the way


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> haha your clutching at straws boys - better head to maccas and try your luck
> 
> QUOTE=Tuatara;1627808]
> Photos


 
ahh sure - give me a minute (its really cold up here atm by the way [/QUOTE]

ha ha ha ha ha... good call there ya go my puppies!! the chicks will dig you down at maccas.. show them your snakes and see what happens


----------



## gozz (Jan 23, 2010)

Gee you lot are trippers :lol:


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 23, 2010)

ouch - cold spoon anyone??


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 23, 2010)

gozz said:


> Gee you lot are trippers :lol:



yes gozz and there is now 42 pages of crap


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> ahh sure - give me a minute (its really cold up here atm by the way



ha ha ha ha ha... good call there ya go my puppies!! the chicks will dig you down at maccas.. show them your snakes and see what happens[/QUOTE]

i am not gunna lie mine is more like a big slug does'nt stuff fast but does still slime everywhere


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> ha ha ha ha ha... good call there ya go my puppies!! the chicks will dig you down at maccas.. show them your snakes and see what happens


 
Ooo harsh  Don't start getting an ego now Tuatara...just remember you will always be Keith here on APS.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> ha ha ha I love their puppy like enthusiasm... but give me a real man with intelligence, good looks, musical talent, genuine herper that drinks red wine and isnt engaged and pretending not to be... then I will be happy
> 
> if anyone reading this has these genuine qualities.. then we can talk


 
Well im learning to play the triangle! thats a start isnt it?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> LMAO... and I am not dropping my standards, I am a good egg!! I want quality but I like playing with you puppys...tooo cute!!! I think you should post more Dan is in the wild with elapids pictures
> ha ha ha I want to come watch you boys play.. be so funny



By the way Keith, I like my girls to have things where they belong, not sagging to the ground like your old self. I bet your house smells like a retirement village.

More pictures? Na, might have to wait till I meat up with my mate Jim Beam again.

Farma, still waiting for that PM


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Ooo harsh  Don't start getting an ego now Tuatara...just remember you will always be Keith here on APS.



That is fine by me.. its just APS!! I like just being keith here.. it works for me!! 



Farma said:


> Well im learning to play the triangle! thats a start isnt it?



I love ya Josh... triangle and all, you know that!!


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> By the way Keith, I like my girls to have things where they belong, not sagging to the ground like your old self. I bet your house smells like a retirement village.


 
HELLO LADIES!!!

How to sweet talk ladies 101... im taking notes Dan - do continue please


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> By the way Keith, I like my girls to have things where they belong, not sagging to the ground like your old self. I bet your house smells like a retirement village.
> 
> More pictures? Na, might have to wait till I meat up with my mate Jim Beam again.
> 
> Farma, still waiting for that PM



Nothing of mine is sagging anywhere and you know it.. and at least I have a house!!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Nothing of mine is sagging anywhere and you know it.. and at least I have a house!!


 
You know the rules....


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 23, 2010)

haha its not true without pics??


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> haha its not true without pics??


 
You are learning fast young apprentice


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Cheeky bums.. no one gets pics of me that easily!! as much as this thread is entertaining me.., I think I should really be doing stuff in the real world... hmmm I guess it is the weekend!!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Cheeky bums.. no one gets pics of me that easily!! as much as this thread is entertaining me.., I think I should really be doing stuff in the real world... hmmm I guess it is the weekend!!


 
I thought you had no life like the rest of us? I mean we spent all friday night and half of saturday so far on a reptile forum...pathetic or what?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

I dont even know how to put a pic in here anyway!! I dont hang around forums much


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 23, 2010)

I cannot be bothered reading through the last 15 pages since I was on last, so could someone sum them up in a few words for me? anyone else got a date?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I thought you had no life like the rest of us? I mean we spent all friday night and half of saturday so far on a reptile forum...pathetic or what?


I am a teacher.. its school holidays and I have just been burnt by someone that I really liked.. so I am escaping the real world and finding solace in a computer screen.. hopefully I snap out of it soon


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

Dont worry no one is judging you... I know we all have lives outside of this 'fun' :?. And I know the burnt thing all to well...I also have just come out of a 4 year relationship where I came very close to getting married...


Hope your time here has been enjoyable. :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> I cannot be bothered reading through the last 15 pages since I was on last, so could someone sum them up in a few words for me? anyone else got a date?


 

A few words? Hmm

A whole heap of crap.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

Heya all, I’m awake! Did you miss me? Judging by the 3 pages of you talking about me, that would be a yes...


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello i'm home from work too. give me 5 minutes to catch up


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Hello i'm home from work too. give me 5 minutes to catch up


 
I think you've missed the boat Greg....everyone seems to have bailed lol


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow, so much crap  Are you excited about your date tonight Matt. Remember to polish one off before you go


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I think you've missed the boat Greg....everyone seems to have bailed lol


 
Bailed?!?!?! But, but....


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Its because young daniel stopped posting pics of him with elapids!!! there needs to be more Jack Daniels on this thread


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Jack Daniels the thread needs turkey!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

Keith, my sister in-law is so jealous of that pic of you with John Butler


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

I think this is more of a night time thread, people must have lives or something during the day.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Keith, my sister in-law is so jealous of that pic of you with John Butler



John is my brother.. check my info page!!


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 23, 2010)

no body on this thread seems to have a life. and now there is 44 pages of crap.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok I'm back! Sorry guys, was mowing the lawns and then my internet **** itself. 

I know this is going to make everyone jelous, but I have yet another hook up from this thread. I received a PM about Farma's cousin, although the one pictured in the names & faces thread is taken, I have had a better offer from another cousin. Can't put the pic up here, will get PM from the moderators 

Ok another person just added me on MSN, who are you? show yourself! I don't know where people are getting my email address from....


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

dtulip10 said:


> no body on this thread seems to have a life. and now there is 44 pages of crap.


 
44 pages of AWESOME crap!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I know this is going to make everyone jelous, but I have yet another hook up from this thread. I received a PM about Farma's cousin, although the one pictured in the names & faces thread is taken, I have had a better offer from another cousin. Can't put the pic up here, will get PM from the moderators


 
Well tell them NO!!! Does our marriage mean nothing to you?!



DanTheMan said:


> Ok another person just added me on MSN, who are you? show yourself! I don't know where people are getting my email address from....


I haven’t added you on MSN, but it could be from Facebook, you can get people’s email from their profile page


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

I havent added you on msn


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> ha ha ha I love their puppy like enthusiasm... but give me a real man with intelligence, good looks, musical talent, genuine herper that drinks red wine and isnt engaged and pretending not to be... then I will be happy
> 
> if anyone reading this has these genuine qualities.. then we can talk



Sorry Tuatara, I have no musical talent what so ever and dont drink any wine.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Well tell them NO!!! Does our marriage mean nothing to you?!


 
Of course I told them no! I was simply announcing my popularity, you know you're the only one for me!



AMY22 said:


> I haven’t added you on MSN, but it could be from Facebook, you can get people’s email from their profile page



Oh, damn facebook!


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> LMAO... sure sure.. you do realise I am just playin with ya, right??? I like my men my age 30 or older... that, and I like them to actually know what they are doing with their snakes



Kick poor Danny boy while he's done why dont you.


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Well incase you missed it, Amy's mine
> We're getting married!



Dont worry Dan, I'm not a lunch cutter. lol


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

OzGecko said:


> Sorry Tuatara, I have no musical talent what so ever and dont drink any wine.


at least you are in the right age bracket.. thats a start!!


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> at least you are in the right age bracket.. thats a start!!



Thanks, Now I feel special. lol 



Tuatara said:


> Ive seen Amy's pics.. I think Im hotter but then again, you puppies are too young anyway!!



Not bad at all.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 23, 2010)

omfg, this thread is full of crap. y dont u old people hook up with each other and leave this thread to the kids? ohh, and billiemay, i want my math 2 be made billiemay!!


Will


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

wiz-fiz said:


> omfg, this thread is full of crap. y dont u old people hook up with each other and leave this thread to the kids? ohh, and billiemay, i want my math 2 be made billiemay!!
> 
> 
> Will


 
But haven’t you heard?! Dan and I are now getting married!

Speaking of which, these are some of the ideas I have for a wedding dress-


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 23, 2010)

Amy, you'd have to go for the last one. Maybe a nice warm Summer wedding in a park somewhere. Just dont forget the Aeroguard.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

I like the last one best too!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah last one... does it double as a wedding cake and we all have to eat it off you??


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> yeah last one... does it double as a wedding cake and we all have to eat it off you??



Dan might not be too happy with that.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

I’m so glad I asked you guys, I was going to go for the first one! What was I thinking?!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

OzGecko said:


> Dan might not be too happy with that.


 
Dan couldn't possibly eat all that himself


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Farma said:


> Dan couldn't possibly eat all that himself



Dan looks like he needs a good feed:lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> John is my brother.. check my info page!!


So thats why you need someone with musical talent, might be a bit hard to find someone to match him but.

Amy, you do realise that Dan gets around don't you? I hope you don't mind having an open relationship.

I only have a 600m2 block and i hate mowing it, i could not do an acre without having a ride on


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> So thats why you need someone with musical talent, might be a bit hard to find someone to match him but.
> 
> Amy, you do realise that Dan gets around don't you? I hope you don't mind having an open relationship.
> 
> I only have a 600m2 block and i hate mowing it, i could not do an acre without having a ride on



No, I have 'met' someone that had everything I want, more so than the man I used to be married to.. I know you can have what you dream of now soo.. I am sticking to my list or waiting for him to get unengaged.

What is it with the name Daniel.. they are all players


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> What is it with the name Daniel.. they are all players



Now now now, I take offense to that. Even though you winked.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

I don’t have to listen to these wild allegations!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I don’t have to listen to these wild allegations!


 
You have talking alligators :shock:


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

OzGecko said:


> Now now now, I take offense to that. Even though you winked.



oh dont tell me your name is Daniel too!!!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> No, I have 'met' someone that had everything I want, more so than the man I used to be married to.. I know you can have what you dream of now soo.. I am sticking to my list or waiting for him to get unengaged.
> 
> What is it with the name Daniel.. they are all players


 
Im' not engaged, i'm married


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

Farma said:


> You have talking alligators :shock:


 
Oh Farma...


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> oh dont tell me your name is Daniel too!!!



Umm yes. I knew you'd show your true colours. You Namist you. You are from victoria, so I guess that would explain it. lol


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Im' not engaged, i'm married



ha ha ha ha ha and is your name Daniel too??



OzGecko said:


> Umm yes. I knew you'd show your true colours. You Namist you. You are from victoria, so I guess that would explain it. lol



yep.. namist I am! Daniels are like elapids.. alluring, intriguing, misunderstood but be careful not too get bitten cause you'll be crook or at worst ,even die cause you cant keep breathing


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

Nope not a daniel so your safe. At least from me


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have met one or 2 really terrible Daniels in my time actually, not directing that at anyone on here, but they are out there...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

Well Im glad this thread continued on in my absence 

I actually went out and lived my life today...and in case anybody is interested I learnt flairs!...bet nobody knows what that is...


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

Who be adding me on Facebook and not telling who you are?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Well Im glad this thread continued on in my absence
> 
> I actually went out and lived my life today...and in case anybody is interested I learnt flairs!...bet nobody knows what that is...


 

It actually sounds familiar, I might know it when you say what it is


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

aren't they pants?


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

bike jumps?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> bike jumps?


 
Close....... 

It has to do with bmx.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

backflip with a half turn on a bmx, impressive


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

A glimpse into my day....


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

Your about to fall on your head


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay it’s absolutely nothing to do with what I was thinking (fire twirling...)


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

I would love to stay and chat but I'm getting ready for my big date tonight. Aaah I'm so nervous! Gotta go clean the car, chosen my outfit so that's laid out on the bed... camera! Needs charging!
Crap.. I forgot to get the flowers! Hope there's somewhere on the way.

As for flairs.. I've been doing them since I was 7, big woop.

Oh! And Amy, don't listen to them! I have to go now sorry, but we'll look at wedding venues tomorrow, k?


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

I love fire twirling, these guys go off
[video=youtube;_ovDOR2HzvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ovDOR2HzvY[/video]


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I would love to stay and chat but I'm getting ready for my big date tonight. Aaah I'm so nervous! Gotta go clean the car, chosen my outfit so that's laid out on the bed... camera! Needs charging!
> Crap.. I forgot to get the flowers! Hope there's somewhere on the way.
> 
> As for flairs.. I've been doing them since I was 7, big woop.
> ...



good luck dan hope you get sum action


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I have met one or 2 really terrible Daniels in my time actually, not directing that at anyone on here, but they are out there...



See its not just me Daniels truly are the elapids of the human species



Mudimans said:


> Nope not a daniel so your safe. At least from me







Mattsnake said:


> A glimpse into my day....



I prefer dirt bikes myself.. though I am impressed by the action!!

oh and hope you boys enjoy the date... pics, pics and more pics!! 

Fire twirling at the wedding sounds cool guys!! I better get an invite


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 23, 2010)

nice work guys -0 youve taken the thread from the 30's to high into the 40's... good committment

did i miss anything of note? anyone preggas yet; any STD's being shared...

are Matt and Dan still an item?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> nice work guys -0 youve taken the thread from the 30's to high into the 40's... good committment
> 
> did i miss anything of note? anyone preggas yet; any STD's being shared...


herpies.. lots of herpies


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 23, 2010)

my favourite kind - got any pics?? im eating pizza atm


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

[



Chickenlover said:


> my favourite kind - got any pics?? im eating pizza atm


Oh me too in fact I have a whole lot of cheese pizza in my mouth right now yum yum....

what pics of herpies:shock:


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 23, 2010)

haha - yeah - the pizza was a reference to what herpies look like... apparently
thats the word on the street
not that id know
... ive never even had sex


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

One more thing Amy, my names not Daniel so it's ok!
Dan is short for Danny, which is a rather boyish name which a dropped when I was about 7 or 8. And was really getting tired of hearing Danny fanny, kids aren't very imaginative are they?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Oh! And Amy, don't listen to them! I have to go now sorry, but we'll look at wedding venues tomorrow, k?


 Yay okay, and which dress did you like? Everyone seems to be opting for the last one...


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> One more thing Amy, my names not Daniel so it's ok!
> Dan is short for Danny, which is a rather boyish name which a dropped when I was about 7 or 8. And was really getting tired of hearing Danny fanny, kids aren't very imaginative are they?


 
Well I’m glad then if it’s not Daniel, that could cause some problems after the last Daniel I knew...
My half brothers name is Mat, people think it’s short for Matthew but it’s just Mat.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

Mat with one t and all?

The last dress is pretty sweet, but as people have said I just couldn't eat it all off you in one go, would have to get help, and I'm not sure how I feel about that...


----------



## kavsreptiles (Jan 23, 2010)

*night out!!!*

hi all im sittin here crackin up reading this thread!!! its great lol

we should all meet up for a night out on the town just as a social get together would be good to get slightly sideways an dribble sh** to each other and make new friends

p.s single as well


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah i am keen for a night out in newy somtime


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I love fire twirling, these guys go off
> YouTube - The Best Fire Performer



The song in that vid is sort of the techno I listen to (spy trance) not the **** you hear in clubs, that songs on my iPod, still want to neck yourself Matt?

Keen for a night out too, but where is everyone? No one on the Sunny Coast really so would have to be in Brissy somewhere


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Mat with one t and all?
> 
> The last dress is pretty sweet, but as people have said I just couldn't eat it all off you in one go, would have to get help, and I'm not sure how I feel about that...


 
After tonight you might change your mind about that


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

kavsreptiles said:


> hi all im sittin here crackin up reading this thread!!! its great lol
> 
> we should all meet up for a night out on the town just as a social get together would be good to get slightly sideways an dribble sh** to each other and make new friends
> 
> p.s single as well


 
Im in! where are we going though??


----------



## kavsreptiles (Jan 23, 2010)

*btw im in brissy*

im in brissy btw


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> still want to neck yourself Matt?
> 
> Im already hanging....


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

kavsreptiles said:


> hi all im sittin here crackin up reading this thread!!! its great lol
> 
> we should all meet up for a night out on the town just as a social get together would be good to get slightly sideways an dribble sh** to each other and make new friends
> 
> p.s single as well


 
If we all lived in the same state that would be so great. Damn you Australian geographical remoteness! DAMN YOU!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 23, 2010)

Haha, it's ok the stereo will remain off.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Mat with one t and all?
> 
> The last dress is pretty sweet, but as people have said I just couldn't eat it all off you in one go, would have to get help, and I'm not sure how I feel about that...


 
Well then I think I like the first one the most, although the last one is great, it just doesn’t suit my supermodel figure.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Kav I reckon big fish for topless night


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

kavsreptiles said:


> hi all im sittin here crackin up reading this thread!!! its great lol
> 
> we should all meet up for a night out on the town just as a social get together would be good to get slightly sideways an dribble sh** to each other and make new friends
> 
> p.s single as well



I think that is an awesome idea... however since Amy and I dont live in QLD.. I think we need an incentive.. perhaps a herping, camping adventure which includes a fire and a drink sesh



AMY22 said:


> Well then I think I like the first one the most, although the last one is great, it just doesn’t suit my supermodel figure.



Maybe you and Danny Fanny can get married on the trip


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 23, 2010)

I still does amaze me though how a mention of me and Dan going herping can pretty much spawn a sub-plot in this thread that would rival Brokeback Mountain!


----------



## kavsreptiles (Jan 23, 2010)

*baha*

dunno if ill get my shirt off might scare the chicky off lol but hey if its requested im up for it lol

who here live in/around brissy


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

aww this trip will be hetic! I like the sounds of it already


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

:O We can have on outback herping wedding all yall can be our guests!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I still does amaze me though how a mention of me and Dan going herping can pretty much spawn a sub-plot in this thread that would rival Brokeback Mountain!


 
HAHAHAHA What will we call this new romance film??


----------



## kavsreptiles (Jan 23, 2010)

*broke bak herps!!*

wat u recon lol?


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 23, 2010)

kavsreptiles said:


> wat u recon lol?



that just sounds like we are killing reptiles


----------



## kavsreptiles (Jan 23, 2010)

*hmmm my bad didnt think that 1 though*

ooooops


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 23, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I still does amaze me though how a mention of me and Dan going herping can pretty much spawn a sub-plot in this thread that would rival Brokeback Mountain!


 
if its not Brokeback Mountain then y did u send me all those pics?


Will


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Farma said:


> aww this trip will be hetic! I like the sounds of it already


 Yeah bring it on... herping, camping, drinking, skinny dipping 


AMY22 said:


> :O We can have on outback herping wedding all yall can be our guests!


Hell yeah, does that mean this trip is catered for??? 


kavsreptiles said:


> dunno if ill get my shirt off might scare the chicky off lol but hey if its requested im up for it lol
> 
> who here live in/around brissy


we are going camping now kav... keep up! but the shirt will be coming off



Mattsnake said:


> I still does amaze me though how a mention of me and Dan going herping can pretty much spawn a sub-plot in this thread that would rival Brokeback Mountain!



mmmm that is so hot boys!!!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Hell yeah, does that mean this trip is catered for???


 
Well Dans paying for all of it so he’ll cater for what I tell him to


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

nice one Ames!!! hey who is this poggle guy?? he is cute, is his name daniel too?? I think he should come to this thread


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm laughing just thinking about the kind of shenanigans we could get up to on Dan and Amys wedding camping trip.
Lots of these


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

I bet it will end up like that movie the hangover! everyone will wake up stale as, noone will remember anything and dan will be missing :lol:


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

Poggle was on this thread before and then vanished. He can always come back...
And no it’s not Daniel, it’s Michael me thinks...


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

We'll just have to check Matts tent to find Dan


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

Am I going to be the only sober one on this trip? Amy dislikes this...


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

No! dont worry you wont be sober


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

HEY!!! Where nearly on page 50


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Poggle was on this thread before and then vanished. He can always come back...
> And no it’s not Daniel, it’s Michael me thinks...



Oh I dont know whats worse Michaels or daniels??.. oh it depends.. if he calls himself Mikey then thats a lot worse!!



Farma said:


> I bet it will end up like that movie the hangover! everyone will wake up stale as, noone will remember anything and dan will be missing :lol:



Yeah, but who's baby is this???



AMY22 said:


> Am I going to be the only sober one on this trip? Amy dislikes this...



No way will you be sober!!


----------



## kavsreptiles (Jan 23, 2010)

*define sober??*

lol ok sweet so im thinkin plenty of rum plenty of beer few sausage an steaks a weddin buks night hens night 
need a dam/lake for the skinny dippin 

holy crap!!! hope we get a week of work for this hang over thats gonna get brewed up


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

I wonder how big we can get it, Elapid pics thread look out


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Yeah, but who's baby is this???


 

Its probably just tony and keiths!!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

Easter long weekend would be a good time, few days to recover  How crap is it that Australia day is on a Tuesday. No drinking for me


----------



## kavsreptiles (Jan 23, 2010)

*think the dingos dropped it off...*

but hey swear its not mine


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

Keiths brother could provide the music


----------



## kavsreptiles (Jan 23, 2010)

*mudimams!!!!!*

curse those words you just spoke lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Easter long weekend would be a good time, few days to recover  How crap is it that Australia day is on a Tuesday. No drinking for me


 
yeah! I had to work today to get monday off to make it an actual long weekend :x


----------



## kavsreptiles (Jan 23, 2010)

*about the drinkin on aus day*

lol my bad


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

Its the same up here for Anzac day. It's on Sunday and that corrupt bitch Anna Bligh took our public holiday on the Monday away. :evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

Kav ....Mudimams Sounds like i have dirty boobs


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

kavsreptiles said:


> curse those words you just spoke lol


 
yeah im with kav! you gotta drink on australia day man!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Kav ....Mudimams Sounds like i have dirty boobs


 
HAHAHAHA :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

I'll have a few but last time i turned up to work hungover they put me on the bag and sent me home with a written warning for being drunk at work.................. I only operate heavy earth movers


----------



## kavsreptiles (Jan 23, 2010)

*bahahah*

my bad rumbos kickin in lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Hahaha I climb trees and my boss just says, its self inflicted so get up there!! *******ker!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

so many snakes in here... not enough enclosures


----------



## kavsreptiles (Jan 23, 2010)

*awsome*

you kno of any work goin i just got my front end loader ticket an also have my hr licence


----------



## kavsreptiles (Jan 23, 2010)

*bahaha*

i agree there hun lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> so many snakes in here... not enough enclosures


 
well rub it in why dont you!!


----------



## MarcAtterton (Jan 23, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Its the same up here for Anzac day. It's on Sunday and that corrupt bitch Anna Bligh took our public holiday on the Monday away. :evil::evil::evil::evil:


 
Not impressed with that ay,, as that will be the date of my 21st and i may need the extra day to recover :?

btw, i thinks this thread is an absolute cracker , put me down as another single dude


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

kavsreptiles said:


> you kno of any work goin i just got my front end loader ticket an also have my hr licence


unfortunately no. The quarry i work at is looking at cutting our hours back to 38 hours a week. The only quarry i know of that may be looking for operators is Boral at Coolum.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

Keith, i love the way your heads on


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Farma said:


> well rub it in why dont you!!



Oh farma.. now you are being a naughty boy!!



MarcAtterton said:


> Not impressed with that ay,, as that will be the date of my 21st and i may need the extra day to recover :?
> 
> btw, i thinks this thread is an absolute cracker , put me down as another single dude



you coming on the wedding camp Marc and is it your baby??


----------



## MarcAtterton (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Oh farma.. now you are being a naughty boy!!
> 
> 
> 
> you coming on the wedding camp Marc and is it your baby??


 

ill definately be coming to the wedding for sure,

not sure on what you mean by baby though???


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

Its a reference to the movie "The Hangover"


----------



## MarcAtterton (Jan 23, 2010)

oh in that case,, no,, but ive got some hungry herps


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Well I wonder how matt and dan are going? :?:shock: actually no I dont!!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm a little worried that their taking a camera on their first date. I'm not sure i wanna see pics


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Farma said:


> Well I wonder how matt and dan are going? :?:shock: actually no I dont!!


my escape from the world on this thread is a bit slow tonight thanks to the lack of my puppies.. ha ha I bet Dan is showing Mat his snake right now

In the last hour I've had three calls to go out.. which I said no to and a guy trying to ask me to go to his house ha ha ha NO!!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

My wife has gone to the city for a girls night out leaving me home alone. I'm just sitting around watching DVDs and checking on the progress of this thread. 
You seem quite obsessed with the herps keith, always talking about the snakes, i bet you like scrubbys LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> my escape from the world on this thread is a bit slow tonight thanks to the lack of my puppies.. ha ha I bet Dan is showing Mat his snake right now
> 
> In the last hour I've had three calls to go out.. which I said no to and a guy trying to ask me to go to his house ha ha ha NO!!


 

Aww you must really love us :? 
I probably would have gone out lol!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

Farma said:


> No! dont worry you wont be sober


 


Tuatara said:


> No way will you be sober!!


 
I’m afraid I shall have to disagree with these statements, my point was that I did not want to be sober alone! It looks like I’ll be the sober one yall will be coming to the next day to find the things you got up to while drunk...


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

well at least we wont loose dan then


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

Farma said:


> Aww you must really love us :?
> I probably would have gone out lol!


I just dont feel like leaving the house at the moment!! happy just being a recluse


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 23, 2010)

I feel it is time for me to bow out of this thread. With the constant Daniel bashing, I just dont feel welcomed anymore (sniff, sniff). All the best for pushing this as far as you can. It was nice for a while. lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Aw come on Dan dont turn your back on us like that! I'll stick up for you


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

OzGecko said:


> I feel it is time for me to bow out of this thread. With the constant Daniel bashing, I just dont feel welcomed anymore (sniff, sniff). All the best for pushing this as far as you can. It was nice for a while. lol



Dont leave us Daniel


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

Everyone turned against me for a while too, apparently I was ‘yesterdays lunch’. Don’t leave us!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds like Amy's the designated driver


----------



## Pujols (Jan 23, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> It was a My Name is Earl episode? I should hit them up for some royalty cheques. Nah man it is legit story. She even had two different prostetic limbs, one was for heels and one flats. It's not as funny now i know it happened on a sitcom.


 
Lol yea he stole her car and got beat up by a guy with only one arm... seeing him run on those things was crazy


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Sounds like Amy's the designated driver


 
Yay! Lucky we’ll all be in the outback, or the fact I can’t drive would be a real problem...


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 23, 2010)

*my god will you lot go to chat already...52 pages of utter dribble*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Thats ok!!
we'll take my 80 series its got a big bullbar


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> *my god will you lot go to chat already...52 pages of utter dribble*


 
Nope, I'm having too much fun here, feel free to join in


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 23, 2010)

wow everytime I log on, this thread seems to be about 20 pages longer, I don't know how you all keep up with it. it probably is dribble as said above, but that is usually the most entertaining and popular thing for most people, hey its dribble but it has gotten 780 replies so it can't be that bad :lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm too stubborn to give up


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 23, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Nope, I'm having too much fun here, feel free to join in


 

I did..nobody responded...

They were going on about a APS wedding and I told them there already is one...Mine and ReptilianGuys

Maybe if everybody wasn't sooo obsessed with Amy...they would have seen that lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> I did..nobody responded...
> 
> They were going on about a APS wedding and I told them there already is one...Mine and ReptilianGuys


 
YAY a real one!!
Aww can we come


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry, where was our invites, not sure about the others but i'm a little hurt. You could have had a herp gift registry


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 23, 2010)

Farma said:


> YAY a real one!!
> Aww can we come


 
Yeah...we'll bugger the family off and invite the herpers instead. considering we are getting married in prime herp country (Port Douglas)


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 23, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Sorry, where was our invites, not sure about the others but i'm a little hurt. You could have had a herp gift registry


 
1 condition of the invite is that you supply the bride with a pair of hatchy Roughies and BHPs...I like the herp gift registar...truth be told thats probably where our wishing well money will go anyway lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

WOOHOO
Ok Mudimams what kind of gifts to we get for herpers???


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

woo hoo, i love weddings. My wife and i met at a wedding. My brother married her sister, we like to keep it in the family, much easier, and we're not even from Tasmania


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 23, 2010)

Farma said:


> WOOHOO
> Ok Mudimams what kind of gifts to we get for herpers???


 
See above post...BHPs or Roughies..


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

I could do the RSP's but you may have to wait for the 2011 season, Farma, can you do the BHP's?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 23, 2010)

I go to mackers and what happens?? what the hell is going on here??


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> I did..nobody responded...
> 
> They were going on about a APS wedding and I told them there already is one...Mine and ReptilianGuys
> 
> Maybe if everybody wasn't sooo obsessed with Amy...they would have seen that lol


 
Hey I can’t help it if guys fall at my feet after succumbing to my beauty and grace.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

Its ok Keith, Shnakeygirl is engaged, she's not trying to poach Farma off you


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I could do the RSP's but you may have to wait for the 2011 season, Farma, can you do the BHP's?


 
We can just give her matt's


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

Farma said:


> We can just give her matt's


That could work. Are you worried about your man yet Amy? It's getting a bit late


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 23, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Hey I can’t help it if guys fall at my feet after succumbing to my beauty and grace.


 
HEY LADY IM THE BRIDE HERE!!!!!! STFU!!! NO STEALING MY LIMELIGHT! ITS ALLLLL ABOUT MEEEEEEE (I may have slightly turned into bridzilla):


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 23, 2010)

Farma said:


> We can just give her matt's


 
Heyyy...I dont want second hand BHPs!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah i wouldn't want Matts pre loved snake either


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> HEY LADY IM THE BRIDE HERE!!!!!! STFU!!! NO STEALING MY LIMELIGHT! ITS ALLLLL ABOUT MEEEEEEE (I may have slightly turned into bridzilla):


 

:shock:???SLIGHTLY???:shock: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Shnakeygirl you do realise you've entered our downward spiral now never too return like the rest of us :lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

You sure you haven't gotten her pregnant, could be hormones


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Its ok Keith, Shnakeygirl is engaged, she's not trying to poach Farma off you



Good cause Farma is all mine... mine I tell you buhhahahahahaaaaaaa



ShnakeyGirl said:


> HEY LADY IM THE BRIDE HERE!!!!!! STFU!!! NO STEALING MY LIMELIGHT! ITS ALLLLL ABOUT MEEEEEEE (I may have slightly turned into bridzilla):



oh man!! whats going on here..you do realise the herp wedding camp is all about Amy and Dan:evil:


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 24, 2010)

Its that just part of the life cycle of a herper tho?


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 24, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Good cause Farma is all mine... mine I tell you buhhahahahahaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> oh man!! whats going on here..you do realise the herp wedding camp is all about Amy and Dan:evil:


 
Mines better!! Mines in Port Douglas.....AND ITS REAL


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Good cause Farma is all mine... mine I tell you buhhahahahahaaaaaaa
> 
> no need to fight! actually Mudimams do you still have that pool and jelly?
> 
> oh man!! whats going on here..you do realise the herp wedding camp is all about Amy and Dan:evil:


 
and we found another wedding so theres two hetic road trips now!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

ShnakeyGirl and ReptilianGuy
Dan and Amy
Farma and Keith
I'm with the wife
So who's Matt with, I suppose if Billemay makes a comeback


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> Mines better!! Mines in Port Douglas.....AND ITS REAL


Well we need invites girl


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> That could work. Are you worried about your man yet Amy? It's getting a bit late


 
I’m not worried, he knows exactly what he’s coming back to if he’s been messing around, he’s the one who should worry...



ShnakeyGirl said:


> HEY LADY IM THE BRIDE HERE!!!!!! STFU!!! NO STEALING MY LIMELIGHT! ITS ALLLLL ABOUT MEEEEEEE (I may have slightly turned into bridzilla):


 
Hey they all came to ME!!! I can’t help that attention! I go away for a few hours and when I come back there’s pages of conversation about me, I did not provoke that! I just happen to be extremely awesome! You had you’re chance!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> ShnakeyGirl and ReptilianGuy
> Dan and Amy
> Farma and Keith
> I'm with the wife
> So who's Matt with, I suppose if Billemay makes a comeback


 
Well what happened to that other dan that left?


----------



## woosang (Jan 24, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> Dunno about relationships...
> 
> But I'm always welcoming new drinking buddies




Ditto!!

IN and around Syd Esp the Campbelltown area.. LMK!!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

Chickenlover was it? I think he read to much of this thread and is now in rehab


----------



## kavsreptiles (Jan 24, 2010)

*right!!!*

had to duck out for a few hrs to fuel up!!! so weres this rd trip headin to first....


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

I see Matt just got back in, how was your date?


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

why's it take you a few hour to fuel up? We have another wedding to go to now in victoria. ShnakeyGirl and Reptilianguy


----------



## kavsreptiles (Jan 24, 2010)

*nah im not matt*

bahah na im not mat im kav lol


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL no he's viewing this thread


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> why's it take you a few hour to fuel up? We have another wedding to go to now in victoria. ShnakeyGirl and Reptilianguy


 
Hmm he must have gone to the bottle shop instead of the servo


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep Kav's definately been to the bottle shop


----------



## kavsreptiles (Jan 24, 2010)

*Burp!!!*

nah i the servo a few blocks away hiccup...


----------



## kavsreptiles (Jan 24, 2010)

*btw*

with how its lookin after havin a read my GTPs are gettin further away lol few rd trips here an there an may have to part wit a jungle for a gift lol.... who works at a servo lol


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

Evening all...


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey matts back


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Well is there anything we need to hear before I go to bed cause im struggling to see my keyboard now???


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Evening all...


well?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Hahaha like that movie deliverance " what happens in the bush stays in the bush"


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey Gods watching

look what you've done Triton


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

Let's just say that I got sprayed all over by a very special snake...


----------



## kavsreptiles (Jan 24, 2010)

*baha*

yea i can keep secrets.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey Kav's back! did you go to the bottlo again??


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Just caught up on the last few pages since we've been gone, a bit slow compared to last night guys, but that's to be expected with the 2 main characters absent.



Mattsnake said:


> Let's just say that I got sprayed all over by a very special snake...



Haha, I think you've pretty much covered the evening. Pics? The camera was brought out a few times, see what I can scratch up tomorrow.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

I was actually sprayed numerous times so I think that gives an idea of a pretty good night Lol


I'm going through the pics now...can't upload any though as my Internet isn't working for some reason, I'm operating off my phone at present.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

I finally come back and everyone’s gone! Oh well, bed time for Amy...


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Just caught up on the last few pages since we've been gone, a bit slow compared to last night guys, but that's to be expected with the 2 main characters absent.


 
Who are the main characters? Weren’t we all main characters? Or is that just you being your egotistical self?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

there better be pics boys.. you know the rules!!


----------



## kavsreptiles (Jan 24, 2010)

*lol tuatara*

lol show me yours i will show u mine lol (enclosures that is )


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 24, 2010)

Is there a brodies notes available for the 10 pages that ive missed? anyome married yet


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Let's just say that I got sprayed all over by a very special snake...


 

Good for you tiger :shock:


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> ShnakeyGirl and ReptilianGuy
> Dan and Amy
> Farma and Keith
> I'm with the wife
> So who's Matt with, I suppose if Billemay makes a comeback


 

Point of Order your Honor!!

when I left it was:
Dan and Matt (and judging by the snake spray Matt got im guessing that may have evolved)
Amy and every bloke in here (well thats probably more to do with their little snakes than her)
Keith (aka Tuatara) was still playing the field looking for value-add deals
...
AND these recently engaged - super happy in love people should be gagged and made to sit in the corner with a bovral and a cigarette until the dance floor is full... unless they are willing to adhere to the obvious swinging lifestyle that is starting to evolve here...


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 24, 2010)

Tuatara - have you been here for 24hrs straight at this stage?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> Tuatara - have you been here for 24hrs straight at this stage?



No... i just pop in from time to time.see whats happening with the puppies


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Who are the main characters? Weren’t we all main characters? Or is that just you being your egotistical self?



Sorry, I meant 2 of the main characters, of course most people are main characters (except the new people that have decided to jump in, they have minor roles at this stage).
I'm really keen for this camping wedding trip, do I have to be sober on the wedding day Amy? Cause it would be a lot better if I wasn't

Well my backside's really sore after that rough ride we had last night... We went on rough a gravel road covered in big pot holes, you get thrown around a bit! 
Will get some pics up soon


----------



## kavsreptiles (Jan 24, 2010)

*bahaha*

so i would like to kno has this idea gone or there still ppl who live local who would like to catch up for a night out or cold beverage sumwere an make new mates with a common interest

sure thing the convo be a bit more entertainin then talkin on the piss wit work mates lol an chattin bout work


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

kavsreptiles said:


> so i would like to kno has this idea gone or there still ppl who live local who would like to catch up for a night out or cold beverage sumwere an make new mates with a common interest
> 
> sure thing the convo be a bit more entertainin then talkin on the piss wit work mates lol an chattin bout work



Depends on what that common interest is  Lol


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Depends on what that common interest is  Lol



You are such a flirt Matt!!! what is Dan going to do?? the word threesome comes to mind!!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans, we're not getting married in Victoria. We're getting married in Queensland!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Photo's or it didn't happen right?

Matt playing with a snake


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> Mudimans, we're not getting married in Victoria. We're getting married in Queensland!!


 

Sweet, i was looking forward to the road trip but


----------



## Sel (Jan 24, 2010)

what the hell. how is this thread 57 pages??

I soo cant be bothered reading it all. someone summarise for me?


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> Point of Order your Honor!!
> 
> when I left it was:
> Dan and Matt (and judging by the snake spray Matt got im guessing that may have evolved)
> ...


 
Sums it up quite well


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

Farma said:


> We can just give her matt's



Haha, so it's gunna cost me a pair of my bhp's and roughies to get to go to this wedding? I think that can be arranged seeing that it's in port douglas!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

MzSel said:


> what the hell. how is this thread 57 pages??
> 
> I soo cant be bothered reading it all. someone summarise for me?



Your missing out on something that has potential to be the greatest sitcom Australia has ever seen! Much better than what television has ever had to offer.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

So what other stuff did you come across last night? Everyone seems to be able to find bandy bandy's but i've never seen one  then again i don't get out often


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Sorry, I meant 2 of the main characters, of course most people are main characters (except the new people that have decided to jump in, they have minor roles at this stage).
> I'm really keen for this camping wedding trip, do I have to be sober on the wedding day Amy? Cause it would be a lot better if I wasn't


 
So you have to be drunk to be with me? Just ONCE Dan, just once, can you try and be sober?!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> So what other stuff did you come across last night? Everyone seems to be able to find bandy bandy's but i've never seen one  then again i don't get out often



2 Bandys (3 if you include roadkill), a Carpet and a Brown Tree Snake.

I don't think I've ever been so bored in my life, it's a nice day outside as usual, I think I might just drive around until I think of something to do. Anyone got any ideas?
Not enough happening on here to keep me entertained.



AMY22 said:


> So you have to be drunk to be with me? Just ONCE Dan, just once, can you try and be sober?!



Oh are you going to be there? Never mind then.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Oh are you going to be there? Never mind then.


 
You can be drunk on the happiness of being with me. I was thinking we should go to Tahoe, obviously it’s further away than Port Douglas or wherever but it’s oh so very nice and I would like to go back oh so very much.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Haha, so it's gunna cost me a pair of my bhp's and roughies to get to go to this wedding? I think that can be arranged seeing that it's in port douglas!


 

Nah, just the BHPs for you, Mundimans said he'll supply the Roughies

Yay Port Douglas


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Photo's or it didn't happen right?
> 
> Matt playing with a snake



awww Matty xxoo



MzSel said:


> what the hell. how is this thread 57 pages??
> 
> I soo cant be bothered reading it all. someone summarise for me?



Oh Sel.. come here.. we are going on camps and to weddings... bring Frogs 



DanTheMan said:


> 2 Bandys (3 if you include roadkill), a Carpet and a Brown Tree Snake.
> 
> I don't think I've ever been so bored in my life, it's a nice day outside as usual, I think I might just drive around until I think of something to do. Anyone got any ideas?
> Not enough happening on here to keep me entertained.
> ...


Glad you got herpies!! I knew you would


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> So you have to be drunk to be with me? Just ONCE Dan, just once, can you try and be sober?!



He doesn't have to be drunk to be with me...  

Game on.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> He doesn't have to be drunk to be with me...
> 
> Game on.


 
Boy you wouldn’t dare!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> He doesn't have to be drunk to be with me...
> 
> Game on.



Haha, oh no you di'int!

I go for a walk around Ewen Maddock Dam, go for a swim at Mooloolaba (I didn't look at any of the amazing girls walking around in their bikini's Amy I swear) and went to the shops to get a few bits and pieces and come back to 2 more comments?
If we are going for the longest (and best) thread in the history of APS we have some dribbling to do!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> (I didn't look at any of the amazing girls walking around in their bikini's Amy I swear)


You’d want to hope that’s true...:evil:


DanTheMan said:


> and went to the shops to get a few bits and pieces and come back to 2 more comments?
> If we are going for the longest (and best) thread in the history of APS we have some dribbling to do!


 
Well what can we do? Someone needs to post some pictures or something...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Haha, oh no you di'int!
> 
> I go for a walk around Ewen Maddock Dam, go for a swim at Mooloolaba (I didn't look at any of the amazing girls walking around in their bikini's Amy I swear) and went to the shops to get a few bits and pieces and come back to 2 more comments?
> If we are going for the longest (and best) thread in the history of APS we have some dribbling to do!



I went for a swim down currimundi creek, saw the biggest jellyfish I've ever seen! And now I've come back here to...nothing  Unfortunatly my Internet still won't work so I can't upload interesting pics and I'm very slow on the up take as the Internet on my phone is frustratingly slow!

Anyway...get dribbling people!!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Haha, oh no you di'int!
> 
> I go for a walk around Ewen Maddock Dam, go for a swim at Mooloolaba (I didn't look at any of the amazing girls walking around in their bikini's Amy I swear) and went to the shops to get a few bits and pieces and come back to 2 more comments?
> If we are going for the longest (and best) thread in the history of APS we have some dribbling to do!


I second that... but I am pissed you didnt take me down to Moloolaba for a swim!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

There was heaps of bluebottles at Mooloolaba, is that what you saw? They kept saying over the loudspeaker to be careful as heaps of people have been stung, and you see all the tourist head for land in a hurry. Water temp was 25 degrees, just right.
Nothing happening here now too, home's boring. At least I have a few TED's!

My internets been playing up too and I have to keep re-starting the wireless router, it's been doing it all weekend, pretty sure it's Telstra, they're useless.
Did your photo's of that light carpet come out? Oh and here's a photo of that golden carpet I was telling you about, probs about the same size as the one lastnight. There's my contribution, fair amount of off topic dribble there...


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

I’d upload some pictures if I had anything interesting, but it would probably be the whole ‘and this is a snail that I saw while I was gardening one morning... and these are some leaves that I thought were pretty...oh and this is a rock that looks like a face! Can you see the face?’
But if you can think of anything interesting you want to see I’m taking requests, I have thousands of photos, photography, my trip to California, me with friends, critters, plants, you name it...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> I second that... but I am pissed you didnt take me down to Moloolaba for a swim!!



Kieth, I've told you, this just wont work, you're too old!
Apart from the fact I'm Amy's, I'm way out of your league 

Pics from Cali would be sweet Amy!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

Nah no bluebottles there...this jellyfish was about 2ft across and purple with stingers that were maybe 3 metres long. Water was so nice and warm aswell with plenty of nice ladies around!

That carpet looks unreal! I got a great headshot of that one last night but most of the full body shots the colour is all washed out, I'll upload a pic if I can get the net working! Did you manage to get many decent photos?

I'm so bored right now and my brother in law is trying to drag me to a BBQ with a heap of people that I don't like! Apparantly I'm anti-social...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I’d upload some pictures if I had anything interesting, but it would probably be the whole ‘and this is a snail that I saw while I was gardening one morning... and these are some leaves that I thought were pretty...oh and this is a rock that looks like a face! Can you see the face?’
> But if you can think of anything interesting you want to see I’m taking requests, I have thousands of photos, photography, my trip to California, me with friends, critters, plants, you name it...



Requests... I want a picture of you with your clothes on inside-out with a KFC bucket on your head and holding a McChicken burger. Oh and there must be a lobster in the picture somewhere!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Kieth, I've told you, this just wont work, you're too old!
> Apart from the fact I'm Amy's, I'm way out of your league
> 
> Pics from Cali would be sweet Amy!



Ha ha ha "you are way out of my league," as if!!! 
I was just simply referring to the fact I would have liked to go to Moloolaba for a swim!!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Kieth, I've told you, this just wont work, you're too old!
> Apart from the fact I'm Amy's, I'm way out of your league
> 
> Pics from Cali would be sweet Amy!


 Ah well let me see what I can do! My profile picture is in California actually...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> That carpet looks unreal! I got a great headshot of that one last night but most of the full body shots the colour is all washed out, I'll upload a pic if I can get the net working! Did you manage to get many decent photos?



Nice, should have gone back on got my camera for that carpet. A few photo's came out in focus, that's about it, nothing special.



Mattsnake said:


> I'm so bored right now and my brother in law is trying to drag me to a BBQ with a heap of people that I don't like! Apparantly I'm anti-social...



Haha, oh no I hate that. That's going to be me on Aussie Day, not exactly my kind of company coming around. Cant be bothered sitting there talking to them as if I care what they have to say.



AMY22 said:


> Ah well let me see what I can do! My profile picture is in California actually...



Oh really? And who might this bloke be in your picture? He better be gay, judging by the photo I think you'll be safe around him


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

I got a few pics of the bandy and the bts that I'm stoked on...frog pictures turned out unreal, so all in all I'm a happy little chappy! 

Yeah it's gunna be mostly all footy players who grunt at each other and think their tough, yet when they come round to my place they won't go near the herp room and jump up on the couch when there's a spider on the floor! Oh yeah and I'm weird to them... So yeah should be epically fun!


----------



## Serpentor (Jan 24, 2010)

Quite surprised this thread didn't get locked tbh.

Oh well....carry on I guess.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Good stuff, look forward to the pics, not sure I'll post mine considering I have posted similar pics of the same animals a few times, if anyone wants to see them, they are all on photobucket.
Pictures by DanTheReptileMan - Photobucket



Serpentor said:


> Quite surprised this thread didn't get locked tbh.
> 
> Oh well....carry on I guess.



There's really no reason for it be closed, no rules have been broken.


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 24, 2010)

Farma said:


> Aw come on Dan dont turn your back on us like that! I'll stick up for you



Thanks Farma.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

OzGecko said:


> Thanks Farma.



Us Dan's must stick together, I've got your back too mate.

Ok I don't where my email address is available but all those people I have had add me on MSN are just computers, with automated messages, no matter how much I abuse them, they're like "oh nice, so you got a web cam?" and go on about wanting to unwind after a hard days work, some 21 y/o chick apparently haha. Had like 4 or 5 of them!


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 24, 2010)

I would have come back earlier, but had to spend today in the real world (Gotta love working weekends).
While I'm on the subject who was the genius that decided it was a good idea to run a bike race past one of the city's hospitals. Not only does it make it difficult for those working in the hospital such as myself, but anyone who needs to bring their child in has to follow all the detours. Rediculous, but then again I say it every year.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Oh really? And who might this bloke be in your picture? He better be gay, judging by the photo I think you'll be safe around him


Well seeing as that’s actually a chick from Germany you can sleep easy. Anyway, didn’t you go on a date with Matt last night? No wonder you’re wondering who the person in the picture is! 



Mattsnake said:


> Requests... I want a picture of you with your clothes on inside-out with a KFC bucket on your head and holding a McChicken burger. Oh and there must be a lobster in the picture somewhere!


 
Done!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

Serpentor said:


> Quite surprised this thread didn't get locked tbh.
> 
> Oh well....carry on I guess.



That's because all of the APS mods are good sports...they've even gotten involved on a hand full of occassions


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

My California pictures are taking too long to load, I’ve been waiting about 40 minutes for them so I think I need to try again.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

Awww Amy that is almost perfect...but I'm still very impressed!  I'm sorry Dan but I think I am going to have to cut your grass! Lol

edit- just had to mention that that guys smile is just way too creepy!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

You failed Amy, you need to turn your clothes inside out  nice try but


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

I new that was a chick in your photo, I was just joking...

Your clothes aren't inside out?

Posted the same time but you still beat me to it dirty boobs! (I hope that nickname sticks, if you missed out, someone called him Mudimams and he said it sounded like dirty boobs, I lol'd)


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Us Dan's must stick together, I've got your back too mate.
> 
> Ok I don't where my email address is available but all those people I have had add me on MSN are just computers, with automated messages, no matter how much I abuse them, they're like "oh nice, so you got a web cam?" and go on about wanting to unwind after a hard days work, some 21 y/o chick apparently haha. Had like 4 or 5 of them!



I always get those! At first I just thought I was popular...but then after fifty 21yr old chicks called Paris had added me I started to think that something suss was going on...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I always get those! At first I just thought I was popular...but then after fifty 21yr old chicks called Paris had added me I started to think that something suss was going on...



I was thinking the same thing, this is the 1st time it has happened to me, started Friday night. I never go on anyway so might just use my new email address as I only talk to one mate in Melbourne on there.

Maybe I shouldn't drink on an empty stomach, expect some interesting post's later. But now I'm going to go have a dip in the pool, have to clean it 1st. Stupid gum trees!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

Hahaha Dirty Boobs, it won't stick, my real nickname is mundi. Everyone loves Mundi's


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Well that's too bad Dirty Boobs, you better forget that was ever your name.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

My clothes are inside out! Can’t you see the tag on my shirt? And what does cut your grass mean? I edited out that guys face because, ahem, we are no longer friends after he kept wanting to be more than friends. Amy’s tolerance has limits...


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

It means he's going to take a piece of something that isn't his, and your the piece  and those jeans don't look inside out to me.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> he kept wanting to be more than friends. Amy’s tolerance has limits...


 
Yep sounds like he's male to me.... 

Aint that right Dirty Boobs? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

Who be adding me on Facebook? I don’t know who you are...


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> It means he's going to take a piece of something that isn't his, and your the piece


:O Will you guys stop already! There are many, many girls here you know... What do you want from ME?! You’ll be getting your face edited soon too...


Mudimans said:


> and those jeans don't look inside out to me.


 
Use your imagination!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> There are many, many girls here you know...



No there's not. There's you and Keith, and the trouble with Kieth is... Well she's Kieth.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> :O Will you guys stop already! There are many, many girls here you know... What do you want from ME?! You’ll be getting your face edited soon too...


 
But you just seem so easy... :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> But you just seem so easy... :lol:



I was even surprised at how quick she came back onto me after I told her I never loved her, so I can see how you made that judgment!

Haha my Coastal just hammered a rat so hard a crap popped out the rat's ***! She's going to be on XL rats soon, these are going down too easily.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> But you just seem so easy... :lol:


 
You can dream all you want but think again... If you have to go for the easy ones then that says a lot about how you’re going with the girls lately


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

amy22 said:


> you can dream all you want but think again... If you have to go for the easy ones then that says a lot about how you’re going with the girls lately


 
Oh SNAP!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I was even surprised at how quick she came back onto me after I told her I never loved her, so I can see how you made that judgment!


 
Hey you came crawling back to me! I wasn’t the one that proposed and said ‘I never should have left youWhat was I thinking?'. Boo hoo...
Looks like the weddings off...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

I just had a look at my friends on here, and I have only talked to (close enough to knowing them) 9 out of 25, and met 3 of them, I would like to know why these other people have added me, and why they added me without saying something. Whats the point? Answer this question for me!



AMY22 said:


> Hey you came crawling back to me! I wasn’t the one that proposed and said ‘I never should have left youWhat was I thinking?'. Boo hoo...
> Looks like the weddings off...



I never said I didn't want you, but whatever I'm not fussed. Adeliade's not my kind of place any way, and not keen on the whole long distance crap. I'll always love you though, and we're still having a camping trip!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Haha my Coastal just hammered a rat so hard a crap popped out the rat's ***! She's going to be on XL rats soon, these are going down too easily.


 
I've had them hammer rats so hard that babies have popped out! Haha Then once they've downed the rat they've eaten the babies!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I just had a look at my friends on here, and I have only talked to (close enough to knowing them) 9 out of 25, and met 3 of them, I would like to know why these other people have added me, and why they added me without saying something. Whats the point? Answer this question for me!


 
Out of my 17 friends I've spoken to 13 of them and met 9...I assume the other 4 randoms have just added me because they've seen my post count and realise that I am at the pinnacle of the herp world.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I never said I didn't want you, but whatever I'm not fussed. Adeliade's not my kind of place any way, and not keen on the whole long distance crap. I'll always love you though, and we're still having a camping trip!


 
I aint going on no damn camping trip! Yall think I’m cheap and easy anyway...


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

I've met 6 out of 18 of my friends. I just fed 8 of my snakes, no poo or pinkies popped out. I'm a little sad about that now  I love feeding my big coastals, when they have just about finished their first rat i place the next rat in their mouth so they don't have to do the whole "I'm going to kill you" thing.

Damn it Matt, your like 405 posts more awesome than me.
Amy, use my imagination? You really think i'm going to imagine you with pants on?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I aint going on no damn camping trip! Yall think I’m cheap and easy anyway...


 
Oh I can see this getting good again tonight!!!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Amy, use my imagination? You really think i'm going to imagine you with pants on?


 
Well hey, if you like them cheap and easy, obviously a lot of guys here seem to like it that way...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Good news every one, my computer screen just **** itself so now I have a 32 inch plasma on my computer desk, kind of hurts my eyes but I'm happy.



AMY22 said:


> I aint going on no damn camping trip! Yall think I’m cheap and easy anyway...



You are coming, and that's final! It wont be complete without you there Amy :cry:



Mudimans said:


> I've met 6 out of 18 of my friends. I just fed 8 of my snakes, no poo or pinkies popped out. I'm a little sad about that now  I love feeding my big coastals, when they have just about finished their first rat i place the next rat in their mouth so they don't have to do the whole "I'm going to kill you" thing.
> 
> Damn it Matt, your like 405 posts more awesome than me.
> Amy, use my imagination? You really think i'm going to imagine you with pants on?



We'll I out run Matt in post's, I am superior, bow before Christ!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I aint going on no damn camping trip! Yall think I’m cheap and easy anyway...


Its cool Amy... we can go on an Amy only camping trip without these boys


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Its cool Amy... we can go on an Amy only camping trip without these boys


 
Can I watch???


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Its cool Amy... we can go on an Amy only camping trip without these boys



That'll be pretty lame, I'm pretty sure she wouldn't be too keen on going camping by herself. Since it's an Amy only camping trip, you can't go Keith.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> That'll be pretty lame, I'm pretty sure she wouldn't be too keen on going camping by herself. Since it's an Amy only camping trip, you can't go Keith.


 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA for some reason I nearly cried I laughed so hard at that!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> We'll I out run Matt in post's, I am superior, bow before Christ!


 
Oh well now we all know who to go to when we want to find a name for our new snakes, or when our snakes are hiding during the day so they must have cancer.


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 24, 2010)

What the hell have I done?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> What the hell have I done?


 
I LOVE YOU :lol:

You've created APS history mate, you will never be forgotten in these parts!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Its cool Amy... we can go on an Amy only camping trip without these boys


 
Woo hoo! It’ll be just like Thelma and Loise. Who needs boys anyway? They only want one thing. And to think Dan still wants to be friends after he agreed with what Matt said...


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> No there's not. There's you and Keith, and the trouble with Kieth is... Well she's Kieth.


 and to think.. I was just about to say cool I thought your photobucket pics were.. oh well!! Yeah talk mean all you like Danny Boy, I know you are just intimidated by an older woman


DanTheMan said:


> That'll be pretty lame, I'm pretty sure she wouldn't be too keen on going camping by herself. Since it's an Amy only camping trip, you can't go Keith.


Buhahahaha you are so funny Dan... I am going to have you for lunch Puppy



Farma said:


> Can I watch???


Ofcourse you can Josh.. anything for you xo


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> What the hell have I done?


 
We ALL love you! Hail CountryTriton!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Woo hoo! It’ll be just like Thelma and Loise. Who needs boys anyway? They only want one thing. And to think Dan still wants to be friends after he agreed with what Matt said...


That is it.. that way we can go skinny dipping without them perving on us!! 
Boys.. dont worry hun, we just might see some real men out there in the wild.. ones that know how to handle their snakes and they can light our fires


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> That is it.. that way we can go skinny dipping without them perving on us!!
> Boys.. dont worry hun, we just might see some real men out there in the wild.. ones that know how to handle their snakes and they can light our fires


 
It can be our revenge roadtrip, I need to get my mind off breaking up with Dan, find some men who know how to treat a girl right, they won’t be looking for some cheap girl, they’ll be willing to spend their money on someone decent.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 24, 2010)

Stop telling everyone about me tuatara .. But yes, ive dated and been "friends" with two chicks off aps... both insane im sorry to say lol.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I’m going for my new years resolution walk, I’ll be back in a little while...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh no, looks like we have a bunch of feminists on here now, forget it guys, they're creating a female broke back mountain, we're all barking up the wrong tree.

I forgot to mention Keith, I actually play the drums, guitar and piano (not these days though, I learned it and got over it pretty quick when I was younger, but can still remember), your loss.



trogdor1988 said:


> Stop telling everyone about me tuatara .. But yes, ive dated and been "friends" with two chicks off aps... both insane im sorry to say lol.



I'm not surprised, I'm never going there!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> It can be our revenge roadtrip, I need to get my mind off breaking up with Dan, find some men who know how to treat a girl right, they won’t be looking for some cheap girl, they’ll be willing to spend their money on someone decent.


Oh yeah.. I am hearing you!! Some nice, rugged, more mature men with hot, tight bodies that can show us a real good time. They can light our fires and cuddle with us under the stars at night. Then take us home to their beautiful homes with world class herp rooms and in the evenings take us out on their boats and stare lovingly into our eyes while sipping french champagne.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Oh yeah.. I am hearing you!! Some nice, rugged, more mature men with hot, tight bodies that can show us a real good time. They can light our fires and cuddle with us under the stars at night. Then take us home to their beautiful homes with world class herp rooms and in the evenings take us out on their boats and stare lovingly into our eyes while sipping french champagne.



And then you wake up and realize you will never get something like this. Ever.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

Gee, won't that be a good camping trip, you'll need to meet some guys so they can set up your tent for you  And its not really camping unless your drinking. I do like the idea of skinny dipping, perhaps Josh can take a camera with him and pm us some pics


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> they're creating a female broke back mountain,


 
I'd watch that.



Tuatara said:


> Oh yeah.. I am hearing you!! Some nice, rugged, more mature men with hot, tight bodies that can show us a real good time. They can light our fires and cuddle with us under the stars at night. Then take us home to their beautiful homes with world class herp rooms and in the evenings take us out on their boats and stare lovingly into our eyes while sipping french champagne.


 
Thats an interesting dream you have there, when you find that guy please don't hesitate to contact me and I will go out of my way to find him and shake his hand.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> Stop telling everyone about me tuatara .. But yes, ive dated and been "friends" with two chicks off aps... both insane im sorry to say lol.



ha ha ha sorry trog!! I think there are insane people everywhere though.



DanTheMan said:


> Oh no, looks like we have a bunch of feminists on here now, forget it guys, they're creating a female broke back mountain, we're all barking up the wrong tree.
> 
> I forgot to mention Keith, I actually play the drums, guitar and piano (not these days though, I learned it and got over it pretty quick when I was younger, but can still remember), your loss.
> 
> ...



Oh really.. re: the music. That is awesome!! do you still play much?? I work for the national institute of youth performing arts and am a music teacher!! you shouldnt give up on it. Music is amazing!!!

ha ha I love ya Danny boy.. you is just too young



DanTheMan said:


> And then you wake up and realize you will never get something like this. Ever.


Ahh this is true, but one can dream!! I have come pretty close though.. just minus the herp bit. Cant have everything you want I guess but I can dream.. you never know!! dreams do come true


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Bhahahahahahahahahahahah.
This thread is AWSOME!!!!
Wish i had of seen it a few days ago, it's taken me hours to read through all the dribble. But well worth it.
And Amy I like the last dress the best. You'll have to keep it for a real man. Who's the designer?


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

What sort of Men are just going to cuddle? The only mature age men your ever going to find with tight hot bodies camping in the woods are.....you guessed it....the Brokeback mountain type.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh and Dan I've uploaded some of the 'date' pics to here..

Herping


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Gee, won't that be a good camping trip, you'll need to meet some guys so they can set up your tent for you  And its not really camping unless your drinking. I do like the idea of skinny dipping, perhaps Josh can take a camera with him and pm us some pics



ha ha ha, who needs tents.. we are sleeping under the stars!!


Mattsnake said:


> I'd watch that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats an interesting dream you have there, when you find that guy please don't hesitate to contact me and I will go out of my way to find him and shake his hand.



No worries Matt, you can come out on his boat with us and do some fishing


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow another girl  get her Matt


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> What sort of Men are just going to cuddle? The only mature age men your ever going to find with tight hot bodies camping in the woods are.....you guessed it....the Brokeback mountain type.


Gay is good, I like gay


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Bhahahahahahahahahahahah.
> This thread is AWSOME!!!!
> Wish i had of seen it a few days ago, it's taken me hours to read through all the dribble. But well worth it.
> And Amy I like the last dress the best. You'll have to keep it for a real man. Who's the designer?


 
Woah woah woah! Hold on there love!!! 

First things first....

Are you single? :lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

I like KFC. I just had 2 bacon cheese zingers. Yum


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> ha ha ha, who needs tents.. we are sleeping under the stars!!
> 
> 
> No worries Matt, you can come out on his boat with us and do some fishing



He probably wouldn't want to get his hands dirty, it would mess up his pedicure.



Mattsnake said:


> Woah woah woah! Hold on there love!!!
> 
> First things first....
> 
> Are you single? :lol:



Haha, goin in for the kill! Good luck, I've given up on herp chicks already, I reckon I'm going to have to convert one, I'm over the nutters on this site.


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey Dan. We're not all nuts....Well then again...?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Bhahahahahahahahahahahah.
> This thread is AWSOME!!!!
> Wish i had of seen it a few days ago, it's taken me hours to read through all the dribble. But well worth it.
> And Amy I like the last dress the best. You'll have to keep it for a real man. Who's the designer?


 
You read all of this?? :shock:
Im in it and I wouldn't even do that


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Hang on there Matt. I'v got a bad memory and forgot most of what I've been reading but weren't you going out with DanTheMan?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Oh and Dan I've uploaded some of the 'date' pics to here..
> 
> Herping



Some nice pics in there!
If you want to get some more I'll be heading out either Wednesday or Friday, going to be hot and stormy. Obviously not Thursday as we have that herpes support group, do you need a lift there btw?
Which ever day I don't go herping I'm going storm chasing, yea I'm into that.. I like to forecast them too, any one want hear some scientific technical weather lingo?



lasnakess said:


> Hey Dan. We're not all nuts....Well then again...?



Prove it?


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeh took bloody hours of my life away and I'll never get them back!


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

How shall I prove it?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Hang on there Matt. I'v got a bad memory and forgot most of what I've been reading but weren't you going out with DanTheMan?


 
You obviously havent been reading close enough :lol: personally I think the thread is pretty straight forward and quite easy to comprehend...

...and you avoided my question


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 24, 2010)

I can't believe this thread has made 63 pages!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> How shall I prove it?



Use your imagination!
I can think of a few things, not going to post it here though...



morgs202 said:


> I can't believe this thread has made 63 pages!



That's why you aren't invited to join this thread, no faith = no participation.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Wow another girl


 
well looks like I got back at the right time!


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

I told you I've got a bad memory! Besides why should I tell you? Where's the mystery in that?


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 24, 2010)

That's why you aren't invited to join this thread, no faith = no participation.[/QUOTE]

HARSH! But fair call...


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

My god, is that crab smoking a cigarette? what is the world coming to?


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Isn't the pink sign next to gender proof enough for you buddy?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Farma said:


> well looks like I got back at the right time!



Not really, if Matt fails, I'm next in line. If for some reason I fail, then she's a lesbian.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

And she's from brisbane too. Matts got first dibs but


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> My god, is that crab smoking a cigarette? what is the world coming to?


 
Hey, crabs get stressed too!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Some nice pics in there!
> If you want to get some more I'll be heading out either Wednesday or Friday, going to be hot and stormy. Obviously not Thursday as we have that herpes support group, do you need a lift there btw?
> Which ever day I don't go herping I'm going storm chasing, yea I'm into that.. I like to forecast them too, any one want hear some scientific technical weather lingo?


 
Is that a second date your suggesting? I feel so flattered  I'm keen to go out anytime your willing to take me...and your actually into storms aswell?...

Oh yeah herpies support Thursday night, a lift would be great 
Rumour has it that they stick a probe into your snake there for free?


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

You can be honest, it's a joint isn't it


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Oh yeah.. I am hearing you!! Some nice, rugged, more mature men with hot, tight bodies that can show us a real good time. They can light our fires and cuddle with us under the stars at night. Then take us home to their beautiful homes with world class herp rooms and in the evenings take us out on their boats and stare lovingly into our eyes while sipping french champagne.


 
come on girls you know I only drink turkey



Mudimans said:


> And its not really camping unless your drinking. I do like the idea of skinny dipping, perhaps Josh can take a camera with him and pm us some pics


 
dont worry mudimams im charging the batteries right now! and iv already got spare tapes for the video camera


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Is that a second date your suggesting? I feel so flattered  I'm keen to go out anytime your willing to take me...and your actually into storms aswell?...
> 
> Oh yeah herpies support Thursday night, a lift would be great
> Rumour has it that they stick a probe into your snake there for free?


 
I might go bleach my eyes :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> I told you I've got a bad memory! Besides why should I tell you? Where's the mystery in that?


 
I believe it is called SINGLE herpers....if you are not single then we have no use for you here.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

theres that dirty boob reference again


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I believe it is called SINGLE herpers....if you are not single then we have no use for you here.


 
Hey :evil:


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Lesbian? Might try it for a while one day but atm no I'm into guys only.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Not really, if Matt fails, I'm next in line. If for some reason I fail, then she's a lesbian.


 
Damn! cause with you and matt going steady, and keith becoming a lesbian aw im left high and dry again


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I might go bleach my eyes :lol:


 
You coming along too Herpies support too Greg? It could be a threesome...or a very small conga line


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Hey :evil:


 
Oh crap!  Except for Greg coz he is part of the original cast and the token married guy!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Isn't the pink sign next to gender proof enough for you buddy?



That only proves that you're a female, doesn't prove you're not crazy (out of the bedroom)



Mattsnake said:


> Is that a second date your suggesting? I feel so flattered  I'm keen to go out anytime your willing to take me



Well, umm, I... yes, I am.



Mattsnake said:


> ...and your actually into storms aswell?...



Hell yea, if I'm not herping, I'm storm chasing.



Mattsnake said:


> Oh yeah herpies support Thursday night, a lift would be great
> Rumour has it that they stick a probe into your snake there for free?



Really?! I missed out last time, I must have left to early!
I need to go and find out what time it starts to calculate a pick up time...


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> How shall I prove it?



You are brave!! 



DanTheMan said:


> Not really, if Matt fails, I'm next in line. If for some reason I fail, then she's a lesbian.



ha ha ha... I thought you would ask for pics first!!




Farma said:


> come on girls you know I only drink turkey
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry mudimams im charging the batteries right now! and iv already got spare tapes for the video camera



Good boy Josh!! and Turkey is fine.. its the best bourban around!! gobble gobble



Mudimans said:


> Hey :evil:



I love ya Greg... you keep me company!!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

This must be your first meeting is it? I've never seen you there before.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> That only proves that you're a female, doesn't prove you're not crazy (out of the bedroom)


 
Doesnt female and crazy come hand in hand?


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh yeh I forgot that was what I was proving. And Tuatara the pics wouldn't help me prove that I'm sane, quite the opposite me thinks


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Lesbian? Might try it for a while one day but atm no I'm into guys only.



I can be there for you for both if you like? I'm kind like that



Mudimans said:


> This must be your first meeting is it? I've never seen you there before.



Did you go to the last one?!
I was there too!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

I really should quote, by the time i reply there had already been 4 or 5 replys in between.
I'll keep you company keith, you know you can trust me not to try and molest you, even though you gobble gobble 
Token married man, that makes me feel so special 
I really think us Brisbane people need to find a middle ground pub for some drinks


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Doesnt female and crazy come hand in hand?


 
I could list a few things that male comes hand in hand with but I wont. I'm polite


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Doesnt female and crazy come hand in hand?



You're right, I was keeping my hopes up.



lasnakess said:


> Oh yeh I forgot that was what I was proving. And Tuatara the pics wouldn't help me prove that I'm sane, quite the opposite me thinks



I agree, all that blood and emo stuff does prove quite the opposite...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> This must be your first meeting is it? I've never seen you there before.


 
Yep first Sunny Coast Herpies meeting... I was a regular at the Mid North Coast branch but thats a bit far to travel now, plus I used to come out with more than what I went in with on most occassions..


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Did you go to the last one?!
> I was there too!


 
Was i there, I'm the president


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> I could list a few things that male comes hand in hand with but I wont. I'm polite


 
haha I like this girl already, shes polite


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Yep first Sunny Coast Herpies meeting... I was a regular at the Mid North Coast branch but thats a bit far to travel now, plus I used to come out with more than what I went in with on most occassions..


 
yeah we all miss you down here matt!!


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

No thanx Dan I already know a Dan The Man and things didn't go so well between us. Something about Dans just makes me want to tease. I might be a little namist I think.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I really think us Brisbane people need to find a middle ground pub for some drinks


 
Thats fish joint for sure! Haha


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Was i there, I'm the president



For serial?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> No thanx Dan I already know a Dan The Man and things didn't go so well between us. Something about Dans just makes me want to tease. I might be a little namist I think.



Not a fan of blood any way


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> And Amy I like the last dress the best. You'll have to keep it for a real man. Who's the designer?


 
Why thankyou, the designer is John Par Fee. I think I shall have to keep it for a real man, speaking of which, there obviously aren’t any here so don’t fall for anything they say! I only just got rid of them, only I did that before and they all came back to me. It’s just not worth it girl, get away while you can!!!


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

How do you know about the blood. It's not emo, it's art


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

Farma said:


> haha I like this girl already, shes polite


 
In my experience the polite ones normally turn out to be the freakiest! lol



lasnakess said:


> No thanx Dan I already know a Dan The Man and things didn't go so well between us. Something about Dans just makes me want to tease. I might be a little namist I think.


 
The second girl that doesn't like Dan's! Small world hay :lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

For real, I'm a herpie from waaaaay back. I got the good stuff, they don't make it like they used to


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanx for the advise Amy. Maybe I shoud wait for a real man too. And leave you with these boys of yours


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> No thanx Dan I already know a Dan The Man and things didn't go so well between us. Something about Dans just makes me want to tease. I might be a little namist I think.


 
its ok OZGecko she didnt really mean it!


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> In my experience the polite ones normally turn out to be the freakiest! lol
> 
> 
> Freakiest in the bedroom Mat


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

Aww c'mon Amy don't be a hater! It's not very nice to kill new characters off out of the story so quick!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Thanx for the advise Amy. Maybe I shoud wait for a real man too. And leave you with these boys of yours


 
what you cant abandon us now! thats just not polite


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Sorry OZGecko. I mean "Dan the Man". Not Dan. I know some great Dan's . Just not Dan The Man's


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Mattsnake said:
> 
> 
> > In my experience the polite ones normally turn out to be the freakiest! lol
> ...


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok then I wont abandon you. If only out of politeness. I was brought up to be very polite.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

Angel Jezebel, You scare me  I do like the emo look if not taken too far, not into the whole necro thing but


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

Farma said:


> its ok OZGecko she didnt really mean it!


 
Top call!  where has Dan disapeared to anyway? lol


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Why thank you. Your not bad yourself Mat


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Mattsnake said:
> 
> 
> > In my experience the polite ones normally turn out to be the freakiest! lol
> ...


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Mattsnake said:
> 
> 
> > In my experience the polite ones normally turn out to be the freakiest! lol
> ...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Angel Jezebel, You scare me  I do like the emo look if not taken too far, not into the whole necro thing but


 
I'm a big fan of the emo look in girls!...the guys pretty much just look like girls aswell. For some reason their drawn to me too (the girls not guys) dunno what it is that attracts them though....


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Where the hell did you get necro thing from Mudimans. Now you're freaking me out.
What happened to you Dan. I was only teasing


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Angel Jezebel, You scare me  I do like the emo look if not taken too far, not into the whole necro thing but


 
what the hell's gotten into you??


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

it's probably the post count you have, you radiate herpie power


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Why thank you. Your not bad yourself Mat


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

we just hit 1000 replies


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> What happened to you Dan. I was only teasing


 
Dan's a bit slow on the typing side of things...you have to be patient with him, he only has one arm and half a finger on the mangled mess that you would call his other arm..


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

That was actually 1003 Farma you mathematician you!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Where the hell did you get necro thing from Mudimans. Now you're freaking me out.


 
You have pics of your throat being cut, unless thats someone else's myspace page, oops
And whats with the arm being eaten, i think he missunderstood when you said eat me


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Haha, I went to get a drink, took me 5 mins and your all missing me already, including the namist necro!
I would agree with Dan The Man's being *** holes, out of all the Dan's I know, only 1 was decent (and that was when I was 10). They all have big egos, which isn't a surprise with a name like that, I simply made that my username as it rhymed and nothing else was available.
But they have ALL been short for Daniel, mine's short for Danny, which is a soft, kind and caring name.


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Why do you guys asume I'm emo? Emo is just totally below me. Goth is so much more sexy. Corsets, leather trench coats, thigh high stilleto boots. But only on special ocassions. Are you getting the picture im creating here?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> That was actually 1003 Farma you mathematician you!


 
give me a break im just a simple wood cutter


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Dan's a bit slow on the typing side of things...you have to be patient with him, he only has one arm and half a finger on the mangled mess that you would call his other arm..



If that won't bring in the ladies, I don't know what will.
Or is that what you have to do to trick the ladies into thinking you're all there is?



lasnakess said:


> Why do you guys asume I'm emo? Emo is just totally below me. Goth is so much more sexy. Corsets, leather trench coats, thigh high stilleto boots. But only on special ocassions. Are you getting the picture im creating here?



That's hot if it's not too over the top, and temporary. Dressing like that 24/7 says something about your personality.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> You have pics of your throat being cut, unless thats someone else's myspace page, oops
> And whats with the arm being eaten, i think he missunderstood when you said eat me


 
mudimams you've been hanging out with that crab haven't you?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Why do you guys asume I'm emo? Emo is just totally below me. Goth is so much more sexy. Corsets, leather trench coats, thigh high stilleto boots. But only on special ocassions. Are you getting the picture im creating here?


 
Oh hell Im just gunna cut to the chase here...

MARRY ME?!?!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;PpxQp3Hy5nk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpxQp3Hy5nk[/video]

Josh, is that you?


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Ooops Myspace damn it. The biten arm was a high school film assignment. It was cool killing a teacher on screen. And my mum requested the slit throat picis. That's my brotheer in the back ground. Hows that for loony? And there i was trying to pretend I was normal


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

I didn't know there was a differnce between goth and emo  I am liking the picture you painting but


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> You have pics of your throat being cut, unless thats someone else's myspace page, oops
> And whats with the arm being eaten, i think he missunderstood when you said eat me


 
I have now seen the images that Greg speaks off.. I have to say that I am slightly disturbed and aroused at the same time, does that make me a weirdo too?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> YouTube - Lumberjack Song
> 
> Josh, is that you?


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

I haven't worn black in along time. Not since the Marilyn Manson concert. Aside from work. It's to hot around here to wear black and lots of make-up. During summer it's singlets and little mini skirts. Matt you're gonna frighten me and all the other girls away when you come on strong like that. Havent you heard of playing hard to get?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I have now seen the images that Greg speaks off.. I have to say that I am slightly disturbed and aroused at the same time, does that make me a weirdo too?



The 1st pic is good, but the rest make me flaccid. So it kind of equals things out to make it ok..


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

Hahaha i know where your coming from matt  
Can my wife borrow some of your clothes


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep welcome to the weirdo club Matt and Mudimans:lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Matt you're gonna frighten me and all the other girls away when you come on strong like that. Havent you heard of playing hard to get?


 
Hard is the only word I can relate to in that whole sentence


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> It's to hot around here to wear black and lots of make-up. During summer it's singlets and little mini skirts.



Now that's what I'm talking about, that's my kind of style. (too look at, not dress up in, I'm more of a dress guy)



lasnakess said:


> Matt you're gonna frighten me and all the other girls away when you come on strong like that. Havent you heard of playing hard to get?



Well with comments like I quoted above, that's all you're going to get. But I still haven't come on that strong have I?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I would be nice, but what’s a girl to do after she’s been called cheap, and had guys say they want to cut the grass? Of course I’m going to retaliate! Lasnakess- DON’T YOU MARRY MATT! He won’t treat you good! He was off with Dan while Dan was engaged to me!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

Mods can you please block Amy out of this thread please? :lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> It's to hot around here to wear black and lots of make-up. During summer it's singlets and little mini skirts.


and that is why i love brisbane


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 24, 2010)

I fall asleep for a little while and look what happens.



DanTheMan said:


> Haha, goin in for the kill! Good luck, I've given up on herp chicks already, I reckon I'm going to have to convert one, I'm over the nutters on this site.



Now, now, now Dan. If this follows any one of the sad american soaps, by tomorrow you and Amy will be back together planning the wedding, possibly with a teenage child even.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

wow, look out Amy's out for blood. Lasnakess might be able to help you out there Amy


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Well I would be nice, but what’s a girl to do after she’s been called cheap, and had guys say they want to cut the grass? Of course I’m going to retaliate! Lasnakess- DON’T YOU MARRY MATT! He won’t treat you good! He was off with Dan while Dan was engaged to me!



I'm sorry, who are you?


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

That depends Mudimans. A) will they fit her B) will she want to borrow them and C) will i wont them back after your through with them?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Mods can you please block Amy out of this thread please? :lol:


 
Seeing as I’m very good friends with one of the Mods that’s not likely to happen (oh yes, I can lure the big guns in too). You’re only being nasty because I wasn’t quite as easy as you thought I was.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> No thanx Dan I already know a Dan The Man and things didn't go so well between us. Something about Dans just makes me want to tease. I might be a little namist I think.



Now that is what I am talking about!! 


Farma said:


> haha I like this girl already, shes polite



but but but Josh





lasnakess said:


> Why do you guys asume I'm emo? Emo is just totally below me. Goth is so much more sexy. Corsets, leather trench coats, thigh high stilleto boots. But only on special ocassions. Are you getting the picture im creating here?



Oh I go for burlesque sometimes.. I love corsets.. very rare occasion though! but dont do the trench coats! Id love to check out your wardrobe sometime!! I tend to be pretty conservative usually but on a girls night out its fun to go for corsets and tartan minis and gloves, chockers etc...



lasnakess said:


> I haven't worn black in along time. Not since the Marilyn Manson concert. Aside from work. It's to hot around here to wear black and lots of make-up. During summer it's singlets and little mini skirts. Matt you're gonna frighten me and all the other girls away when you come on strong like that. Havent you heard of playing hard to get?


Matt is a nice guy.. go for him!!!


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> No thanx Dan I already know a Dan The Man and things didn't go so well between us. Something about Dans just makes me want to tease. I might be a little namist I think.



Do I seriously need to change my name? This is getting rediculous.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I'm sorry, who are you?


 
Someone you didn’t want to mess with honey. *Hell Hath No Fury Like Amy Scorned*


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

After all I have been through with Amy I'm finding it hard to be mean to her, so I'm going to stop. I'm not crawling back, just being nice. And you can't say you don't still want to be my friend after you invited me to be your earlier today 
Friends 4 eva!


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Why didn't you like the second picture. I think its kind of sensual. You disagree? I agree the rest arent so flattering.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 24, 2010)

geez people, if you want to find other single herpers, why not just get a pic of yourself up and wait to see if someone wants to chat? Just like this, and possibly with the new amazingly awesome balaklava you purchased just so you look extra sexy and not psychotic at all. :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Seeing as I’m very good friends with one of the Mods that’s not likely to happen (oh yes, I can lure the big guns in too). You’re only being nasty because I wasn’t quite as easy as you thought I was.


 
I don't see anybody being nasty??? 

Oh and Im friends with 3 of the mods so there.. nerr nerr nerr nerrrr


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> but but but Josh
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> That depends Mudimans. A) will they fit her B) will she want to borrow them and C) will i wont them back after your through with them?


 
A) Hope so B) I don't care, she'll do as i say  and C) If Monica Lewinsky couldn't get it out i don't think you'll have much luck either so probably not


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> geez people, if you want to find other single herpers, why not just get a pic of yourself up and wait to see if someone wants to chat? Just like this, and possibly with the new amazingly awesome balaklava you purchased just so you look extra sexy and not psychotic at all. :lol:


 
w t f !!!


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

OZGecko I am so sorry I did latter say, "Dan the Man" specifically. Daniel's are cool, just not "Dan the Man's". I hate repeating myself tho


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> After all I have been through with Amy I'm finding it hard to be mean to her, so I'm going to stop. I'm not crawling back, just being nice. And you can't say you don't still want to be my friend after you invited me to be your earlier today
> Friends 4 eva!



See, already on the recovery path. I'm thinking one or two more pages and you guys are back on. lol


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

He's from Ipswich, they all dress like that over there.


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> OZGecko I am so sorry I did latter say, "Dan the Man" specifically. Daniel's are cool, just not "Dan the Man's". I hate repeating myself tho



I did see that thank you.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> geez people, if you want to find other single herpers, why not just get a pic of yourself up and wait to see if someone wants to chat? Just like this, and possibly with the new amazingly awesome balaklava you purchased just so you look extra sexy and not psychotic at all. :lol:


 
If you scan back through the thread you will see that the majority of us have put flattering pictures of ourselves up for the opposite sex to swoon over....this has resulted in the popularity that we possess and you can now observe in this point of the thread! 

I do think you look pretty damn sexy though? Have you picked a girl yet? :lol:


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

Farma said:


> what Keith you left me for amy:evil:



but I invite you too, I can share the love xx



lasnakess said:


> OZGecko I am so sorry I did latter say, "Dan the Man" specifically. Daniel's are cool, just not "Dan the Man's". I hate repeating myself tho


Maybe we knew the same Dan:evil:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

Woops! double post


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> OZGecko I am so sorry I did latter say, "Dan the Man" specifically. Daniel's are cool, just not "Dan the Man's". I hate repeating myself tho



We'll I've never met a "lasnakess" that has been even close to normal or a nice person any way!
I wouldn't want to get to know anyone that judges people by their username in relation to idiots they already know any way! :cry:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

Josh you lucky son of a


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Whoo someone else with cool taste in clothes. I don't go out much so unfortunately I don't get to wear my corset. Only have one tho, they're too friggin expensive so I just settle for bustiers. Burlesque is great. Got to work on a play with lots of corsets in the show. Wish I could have taken some home. I would love to check your wardrobe out too. Mine's rather small, I'm hoping my friend gets the managment at Sex Kitten, that would be sweet.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> We'll I've never met a "lasnakess" that has been even close to normal or a nice person any way!


 
Hey hey hey buddy! Thats my new love interest your talking to there, so watch it! :evil::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> but I invite you too, I can share the love xx


 
Well if it comes to sharing then maybe I can forgive you


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey.. why did it say its been deleted.. lame. Anyway, na i've not picked anyone yet, to be honest i think there jealous of my balaklava and to shy to ask me anything. Plus ive come to notice i am a bit of a prick and apparently only good at one thing , ask around on here till you find out. Though it gets a bit annoying when you would prefer a relationship lol.


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> If you scan back through the thread you will see that the majority of us have put flattering pictures of ourselves up for the opposite sex to swoon over....this has resulted in the popularity that we possess and you can now observe in this point of the thread!




I must apologise. I just dont do pictures. It's not that I'm hideously disfigured or anything, I just hate having my pic taken.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Hey hey hey buddy! Thats my new love interest your talking to there, so watch it! :evil::lol:



I'm sorry Matt but you might want to get your girl step in line! Show some control will you?

If I were to post a topless pic of me, there would be no competition, but I'm a nice guy and get sick of the constant female attention, and there's no one on here I would like to reel in, so I'm saving that for someone special


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I'm sorry Matt but you might want to get your girl step in line! Show some control will you?


 
If you were a woman I'd hit you!


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Whoo someone else with cool taste in clothes. I don't go out much so unfortunately I don't get to wear my corset. Only have one tho, they're too friggin expensive so I just settle for bustiers. Burlesque is great. Got to work on a play with lots of corsets in the show. Wish I could have taken some home. I would love to check your wardrobe out too. Mine's rather small, I'm hoping my friend gets the managment at Sex Kitten, that would be sweet.


 

Yes, its a shame corsets are expensive, on a woman a steel boned corset is possibly one of the sexiest things i can think of.. mmm.


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Brisbane could be a bit cooler I think. I get under the cold show in my clothes and then 3 mins later I'm completely dry again and back to the show. Even Chingachgook is still swimming around her bath.

Dan the Man can't you handle the teasing. Not a good quality in a man I think. You sould be able to hold your own.
But I'll be nicer if you want me to


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> If you were a woman I'd hit you!


 
Hahahahaha :lol:


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> If you were a woman I'd hit you!



Come on boys, dont turn on each other.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> Yes, its a shame corsets are expensive, on a woman a steel boned corset is possibly one of the sexiest things i can think of.. mmm.


a what? The sexiest thing i can think of on a woman is me. I'm dead sexy


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Brisbane could be a bit cooler I think. I get under the cold show in my clothes and then 3 mins later I'm completely dry again and back to the show.


 
I love it when you talk dirty!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> After all I have been through with Amy I'm finding it hard to be mean to her, so I'm going to stop. I'm not crawling back, just being nice. And you can't say you don't still want to be my friend after you invited me to be your earlier today
> Friends 4 eva!


 
That was before you agreed with Matt that I was cheap!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Whoo someone else with cool taste in clothes. I don't go out much so unfortunately I don't get to wear my corset. Only have one tho, they're too friggin expensive so I just settle for bustiers. Burlesque is great. Got to work on a play with lots of corsets in the show. Wish I could have taken some home. I would love to check your wardrobe out too. Mine's rather small, I'm hoping my friend gets the managment at Sex Kitten, that would be sweet.



I have several boned corsets of various colours.. and love lace chockers, older more fitting to the burlesque style. I also love burleque dancing. I am very into the performing arts side of it. I find it very tasteful and not smutty.


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I was offering to be nice but after seeing that last post Dan. Forget it, you step in line. No one controls me buster:evil:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> I have several boned corsets of various colours.. and love lace chockers, older more fitting to the burlesque style. I also love burleque dancing. I am very into the performing arts side of it. I find it very tasteful and not smutty.


 
Im sure you are well aware of the rules by now.....


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> If you were a woman I'd hit you!



Well if lasnakess is, do us all a favor and slap her back in line!



lasnakess said:


> Dan the Man can't you handle the teasing. Not a good quality in a man I think. You sould be able to hold your own.
> But I'll be nicer if you want me to



Well it may be you that can't handle the teasing, my skin is as tough as Dan The Mans!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> That was before you agreed with Matt that I was cheap!


 
Its ok to be cheap, you just have to charge by the second


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Its ok to be cheap, you just have to charge by the second


 
LMFAO :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Ooo burlesque dancing. I bet that would be fun. I don't think I'd be very good. I can't dance:cry:


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Im sure you are well aware of the rules by now.....



I dont even know how to post pics and even if I did.. you dont deserve it after that hitting women comment!! NOT COOL



DanTheMan said:


> Well if lasnakess is, do us all a favor and slap her back in line!
> 
> 
> 
> Well it may be you that can't handle the teasing, my skin is as tough as Dan The Mans!


same goes for you


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Ooo burlesque dancing. I bet that would be fun. I don't think I'd be very good. I can't dance:cry:



its beautiful and classy and I love it!! if you can work your curves you can do it!! it all comes from the inside. You should give it a go sometime


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans, you just remember there's only one woman you'll be on.
Dan...bring it on baby!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Ooo burlesque dancing. I bet that would be fun. I don't think I'd be very good. I can't dance:cry:


 
Yeah me either! I can bob a little bit! but not dance!!!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Mudimans, you just remember there's only one woman you'll be on.
> Dan...bring it on baby!


 
You got me there  i might go get on now
I used to dance on the podiums in clubs  Ah the good old days


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Beating women is for men that are trying to compensate for something they lack down below, and trying to make themselves feel tough.

I was joking, but I can't speak for Matt... :lol:


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes that slapping women comment not cool, way out of line. No wonder you can't get yourselves a nice lady. Shame shame shame. Thanx Tuatara. I think I will try it. Got nothing better to do since I finished tafe last year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> You got me there  i might go get on now


 
 Brager


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

So ah....you're compensating for something down below the eqator are you Dan?
Should I be surprised by that....

Probably not


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't you have a pic of a man slitting your throat  and eating your arm  just playing


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't be such a teaser Mudimans.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

Farma said:


> Brager


LOL nah i'm married, i have no chance


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Beating women is for men that are trying to compensate for something they lack down below, and trying to make themselves feel tough.
> 
> I was joking, but I can't speak for Matt... :lol:


 
No I seriously get off on beating women.... Nah but seriously I assumed that people would be able to take that as a joke...it is something that I am strongly against!!! I apologize.

I thought everything said in this thread would be taken with a grain of salt..


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Don't be such a teaser Mudimans.


 
I've been called much worse :lol:


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

You think I've got a big hairy arm?
That's my science teacher's arm!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> LOL nah i'm married, i have no chance


 
Ha :lol::lol:


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

hahaha awwww poor mudimans. Maybe you should do something nice for your wifey, I bet she'd be happy to oblige. You need some give and take


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

You're forgiven Matt. I didn't find the comment particularly funny.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> You think I've got a big hairy arm?
> That's my science teacher's arm!!!


 
Oh, that's just mighty nice of him.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> hahaha awwww poor mudimans. Maybe you should do something nice for your wifey, I bet she'd be happy to oblige. You need some give and take


 Yeah its the same with all women, men give and women take :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Yeah its the same with all women, men give and women take :lol:


 
:lol: HAHAHAHA :lol: LMFAO :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> So ah....you're compensating for something down below the eqator are you Dan?
> Should I be surprised by that....
> 
> Probably not



And you accuse me of not being able to take a joke?



Mattsnake said:


> No I seriously get off on beating women.... Nah but seriously I assumed that people would be able to take that as a joke...it is something that I am strongly against!!! I apologize.
> 
> I thought everything said in this thread would be taken with a grain of salt..



I also thought it would be obvious it was a joke, or that people writing on here had a sense of humor



lasnakess said:


> You're forgiven Matt. I didn't find the comment particularly funny.



Once again, it was a joke. Both Matt and I stated we're againts that crap so it's all good and we can hug


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Its ok to be cheap, you just have to charge by the second


 
Well one second will give you a look, and that’s obviously all that’s needed here, half these guys must be used to fantasising, it’s the only time a girl would give them the time of day. If any of you boys come across some spare change in the gutter come see me...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

I told myself that when people on this thread started to take things seriously that that would be the point that I would bow out....its starting to get there.


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Yeah its the same with all women, men give and women take :lol:


 
HAHA I disagree there. You offer them sex and the men take, say "I'd do anything for you babe" and won't even bother looking at the car you want to buy. Rather go dirt bike riding. Men:evil:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Well one second will give you a look, and that’s obviously all that’s needed here, half these guys must be used to fantasising, it’s the only time a girl would give them the time of day. If any of you boys come across some spare change in the gutter come see me...



But I told you, we went through too much, I will never turn on you! No matter you say about me or whether you want to friends or not, I will always be here for you Amy!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

I may be married but i'm still allowed to look so i might just take you up on that offer  That last sentence sounds really bad but


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> HAHA I disagree there. You offer them sex and the men take, say "I'd do anything for you babe" and won't even bother looking at the car you want to buy. Rather go dirt bike riding. Men:evil:




Hahaha, oooh some old battle wounds being brought up there! I'm staying out of this one!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

By the way please don’t get onto the topic of beating women, it was a joke and we can move on, but no more. Let’s just drop that subject altogether.


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 24, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Well one second will give you a look, and that’s obviously all that’s needed here, half these guys must be used to fantasising, it’s the only time a girl would give them the time of day. If any of you boys come across some spare change in the gutter come see me...



Well until I read the last sentence of your statement, I really didnt think you were "cheap".


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh no don't leave Matty sweety, honey, sugar....Can't think of any more cute names meh.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> HAHA I disagree there. You offer them sex and the men take, say "I'd do anything for you babe" and won't even bother looking at the car you want to buy. Rather go dirt bike riding. Men:evil:


 
Just so you know lasnakess...I dont ride dirt bikes 

Pffft who likes bikes......


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> By the way please don’t get onto the topic of beating women, it was a joke and we can move on, but no more. Let’s just drop that subject altogether.



The insensitive joke is over!


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

It's alright Amy. I've been called cheap before too, just coz I was happy with drinking water. The guy asked where he could get a cheap girlfriend from. He didn't even realize he was offending me


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> It's alright Amy. I've been called cheap before too, just coz I was happy with drinking water. The guy asked where he could get a cheap girlfriend from. He didn't even realize he was offending me



The bastard!


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

That's nice to know Matty. I'd much rather go for a camping trip and spot some snakes. I have yet to see a living snake in the wild. A friend had a snake come into her tent at the Gympi Muster but I was in the wrong tent at the time, just missed it  Had a visit from a large goanna in my tent tho


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

amy22 said:


> by the way please don’t get onto the topic of beating women, it was a joke and we can move on, but no more. Let’s just drop that subject altogether.


 
I'm sorry. THE END.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

well time to go to the wife and into bed, or to the bed and into the wife? not sure which yet


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 24, 2010)

It's getting late. I'm gonna go take a shower. I hope there will be some more interesting posts to read when I get back.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> well time to go to the wife and into bed, or to the bed and into the wife? not sure which yet


 
your married remember! only on your birthday !!
and clearly if you were getting any you wouldn't be hanging out here with us so id say the first


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> It's getting late. I'm gonna go take a shower. I hope there will be some more interesting posts to read when I get back.



There's many things I could say to this, that many insensitive men would post, but I am not that man, so I wish you a happy shower!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> well time to go to the wife and into bed, or to the bed and into the wife? not sure which yet



Stop kidding yourself, we all know what the answer to that one is


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> It's getting late. I'm gonna go take a shower..


 
you know the rules!
pics or it diddn't happen


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> There's many things I could say to this, that many insensitive men would post, but I am not that man, so I wish you a happy shower!





Farma said:


> you know the rules!
> pics or it diddn't happen



See! That's what I was talking about, shame on you Farma! Hard to find a gentleman these days isn't it lasnakess?
Despicable...


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

thats ok dan I'll take one for the team!


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 25, 2010)

Well I've been up since 5 am, except for my short nap (I feel like a grandpa), so I might head off and catch up with what happens tomorrow. Bye all.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Farma said:


> you know the rules!
> pics or it diddn't happen


 
Tsk tsk tsk... no more insensitive comments! You have to watch what you say now so you do not hurt their feelings (which have all of a sudden emerged after 74 pages).


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Aww shucks Dan. Maybe I had you all wrong. I'M BACK PEEPS


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 25, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> It's alright Amy. I've been called cheap before too, just coz I was happy with drinking water. The guy asked where he could get a cheap girlfriend from. He didn't even realize he was offending me


 
Hey I’ve been followed home, groped on the bus and offered money to ‘hang out’. Being called cheap aint nothing!


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Geez not much happened while I was gone. You all dropped the balls...I mean ball


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

I knew you were one of the good sort Farma, good on ya!
Cumon people we're 308 post's behind the names & faces thread! Considering that has been going a long time I think we're doing pretty well!
What can we do to really boost this thread, pics?
Maybe an action shot?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Hey I’ve been followed home, groped on the bus and offered money to ‘hang out’. Being called cheap aint nothing!


 
But did you take the money?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Geez not much happened while I was gone. You all dropped the balls...I mean ball


 
you've scared them all off


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

I take it Dan's no stranger to having snakes near his face  

*Lame I know - I apologize in advance*


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

While I am on photo bucket with a few TED's and Jim Beams under my belt, I might post a few photo's. This is Trevor, the Carpet that lives in my chicken coupe


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

looks like it won the battle with the first one :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

And one of not far from me and Matt went lastnight, didn't get to enjoy this swimming hole though...


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 25, 2010)

what did you see last night, sorry for posting herp chat in chit chat lol


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Tsk tsk tsk... no more insensitive comments! You have to watch what you say now so you do not hurt their feelings (which have all of a sudden emerged after 74 pages).



luv ya matty



DanTheMan said:


> See! That's what I was talking about, shame on you Farma! Hard to find a gentleman these days isn't it lasnakess?
> Despicable...



lol who are you kidding tiger:lol:



DanTheMan said:


> And one of not far from me and Matt went lastnight, didn't get to enjoy this swimming hole though...


loving the pics dan!!! you knew they would entice me back didnt you pup


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Fun Fact - I can fly.

I am struggling to find pics of me and herps


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh I forgot to mention, other than snakes, we saw some Spotted Velvet Gecko's and a Dingo. Here's a pic of that one from Fraser Island Matt





Another photo of me





An old photo of me as a youngen with another snake close to my face, as Matt said, I'm no stranger to that


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 25, 2010)

I can’t really upload any more pictures but I have links to a few pictures (nothing interesting, just with my friends and my mamma) if you are interested in crap like that.


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 25, 2010)

what types of snakes, I must have missed that part?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> what did you see last night, sorry for posting herp chat in chit chat lol


 
Ryan we saw spotted velvet geckos, stoney creek frogs, bandy bandys, a juvie carpet, and a brown tree snake. Oh and a rather large bandicoot and a dingo.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

For all the ladies out there that have been so keen to see my snake, here you go


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

I do love a good scorpion (sorry for all the pics, I'm just popping the pages up)


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone have a foot fetish?


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Aww that snake's adorable Dan. It looks like my little Chingachgook


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

heres an action shot
View attachment 114044


and this is my swiming hole around 30m from the house
View attachment 114045


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Well while were playing show offs heres that Coastal of mine I was telling you about last night Dan, they sure do vary!


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Whoohoo Dan. Wot a long...ahem...snake you have. You've just made this site more interesting lol


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh ick I don’t like feet...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Holy crap, I see what you mean Matt, I'll give you $20 for it!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

My favourite dog that doesn't chunder on my thongs!
And he loves snakes, literally, when he finds one he barks to let me know and just follows them at a distance, loves storms, hunting etc, he's me in a hairy body.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Holy crap, I see what you mean Matt, I'll give you $20 for it!


 
DONE! And I'll throw in this girl just to spite Farma :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

A sweet, tiny little turtle


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

The conversation seems to be dying a little. Might have to come back after work tomorrow


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Hmmm if I have to take that thing, I want a discount...


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Aww that turtle is utterly sweet. I want some turtles but I haven't the space or money for them


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> My favourite dog that doesn't chunder on my thongs!
> And he loves snakes, literally, when he finds one he barks to let me know and just follows them at a distance, loves storms, hunting etc, he's me in a hairy body.


 
Heres my pups aswell then...this thread really is dying! lol


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Hmmm if I have to take that thing, I want a discount...


 
How does $3.80 sound and I'll throw in a very 'friendly' scrubby?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll swap you keith for that snake matt?

man these pics are taking a while to laod their not even good ones


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Is it the one in the middle that I met yesterday?

I don't mind that the thread is dying tonight considering I have to be up in 5 hours for work...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

farma said:


> i'll swap you keith for that snake matt?
> 
> Man these pics are taking a while to laod their not even good ones


 
x No Deal! x


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Is it the one in the middle that I met yesterday?


 
Yeah, hes a lot bigger and chunkier than what he is in this pic now.


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Now Farma how are you gonna keep a girl when you keep trading them for reptiles


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> How does $3.80 sound and I'll throw in a very 'friendly' scrubby?



Deal!



Farma said:


> I'll swap you keith for that snake matt?
> 
> man these pics are taking a while to laod their not even good ones



Swap Keith? What else will you throw in? That's like trading a Lamborghini Gallardo for a hatchback Honda Civic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

View attachment 114046


View attachment 114047


View attachment 114049


View attachment 114052


View attachment 114053


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Swap Keith? What else will you throw in? That's like trading a Lamborghini Gallardo for a hatchback Honda Civic.


 
Or an OLDSMOBILE for a Bentley Continental!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

I couldn't be bothered loading the rest of that


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 25, 2010)

I gotta go guys, I’m having some ‘family issues’....


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Is that rope swing near your place Josh? I've played around on one that looks like that out Bello way.


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

How much longer before this becomes the longest thread in APS? And dodgiest to add


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

well good luck with them! 
I gotta go cause im all outa crap to dribble on about!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah that ones at my house! Biggest one in bello! ever been to Kalang?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

One day you will see me driving in one of these, I swear! Might want to get in early ladies before the prenuptial's come out...
It's literally a fact, I won't die until I can buy one of these with my spare change


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> How much longer before this becomes the longest thread in APS? And dodgiest to add


 
A lot longer yet...I think the elapid thread is close to 120 pages


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Farma said:


> Yeah that ones at my house! Biggest one in bello! ever been to Kalang?


 
Yep sure have


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Well i guess if there's no one left then I'm gonna go to.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Yep sure have


 
What to my swing???


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> One day you will see me driving in one of these, I swear! Might want to get in early ladies before the prenuptial's come out...
> It's literally a fact, I won't die until I can buy one of these with my spare change


 
Yeah I could just see you herping in that!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Farma.. how could you swap me.. thats it Im not sharing... last thing I need right now is a Dan the man.. every chick on this thread is a namist when it comes to Dan's... its not fair!! I have a broken heart now!! BTW nice pics off that swing rope


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Farma said:


> What to my swing???


 
No Ive been out to Kalang before but never seen a rope swing there


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Yeah I could just see you herping in that!



I'll have a separate herping vehicle, which will be a Jeep, if I'm bored I might take the lambo off road just so I can buy a brand new one with my squillions.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

And what will you be doing for a living to be making these squillions?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

well im sorry keith but you know how much I love that snake
and besides I know you and amy have been hooking up behind my back


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

I just did a Google search of where you came from Matt, that's quite a drive (around 558km), how did you get all your snakes and enclosures up?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Dan seriously a jeep????


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't know yet Matt, but I'll find a way! And yes Josh, a Jeep, is there a problem?

4 1/2 hours till I have to go to work, so I'll see you guys around 3pm tomorrow! Don't make too many pages, 4 max, 3 minimum.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> And yes Josh, a Jeep, is there a problem?
> .


 
allways been a cruiser man myself!
its your money though!!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I just did a Google search of where you came from Matt, that's quite a drive (around 558km), how did you get all your snakes and enclosures up?


 
Enclosures came up with a removalist on a back load and snakes were bagged in tubs and came up in the car with me, they then spent 2 days in the tubs cause the removalist didnt turn up till 2 days later.

Was quite a drive too, takes about 6 1/2 - 7 hours depending on traffic coming through Brisbane.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I don't know yet Matt, but I'll find a way! And yes Josh, a Jeep, is there a problem?
> 
> 4 1/2 hours till I have to go to work, so I'll see you guys around 3pm tomorrow! Don't make too many pages, 4 max, 3 minimum.


 
Get me a job while ya there.. haha


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Farma said:


> allways been a cruiser man myself!
> its your money though!!



I prefer the performance of a Cruiser yet the looks of a Jeep, since I'll be loaded I'll just get both.
Land Cruisers are still pretty sexy though



Mattsnake said:


> Enclosures came up with a removalist on a back load and snakes were bagged in tubs and came up in the car with me, they then spent 2 days in the tubs cause the removalist didnt turn up till 2 days later.
> 
> Was quite a drive too, takes about 6 1/2 - 7 hours depending on traffic coming through Brisbane.



2 days?! That's a bit slack



Mattsnake said:


> Get me a job while ya there.. haha



Trust me, you don't want a job where I work. Intense labour out in the stinking hot sun all day. Only a few weeks left for me!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Farma said:


> well im sorry keith but you know how much I love that snake
> and besides I know you and amy have been hooking up behind my back



Well if its for a python, maybe I can understand!. If it were a bredli or a woma.. Id be growly though. 



DanTheMan said:


> I prefer the performance of a Cruiser yet the looks of a Jeep, since I'll be loaded I'll just get both.
> Land Cruisers are still pretty sexy though



Landcruisers all the way... jeeps are well, for ****ers:lol:


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

20 pages in 24 hours - good work...

seems to be off topic though - I was hoping the conversation would have become good and debauched by now


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> 20 pages in 24 hours - good work...
> 
> seems to be off topic though - I was hoping the conversation would have become good and debauched by now


Its because you stopped flirting and left it to the puppies


----------



## MarcAtterton (Jan 25, 2010)

i hadnt logged on since sat nite,, 30pages and not much has changed


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

There's a topic to this thread? :?


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Its because you stopped flirting and left it to the puppies


 
I was playing hard to get 8)

..i wasnt feeling the love :cry:


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> There's a topic to this thread? :?


 
ahh I thought it was a social support service for the desperate and dateless...


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> I was playing hard to get 8)
> 
> ..i wasnt feeling the love :cry:



aww, i was giving you the love!! feel the love damn it



Chickenlover said:


> ahh I thought it was a social support service for the desperate and dateless...



ha ha well I am here cause I am escaping the real world so Ill give ya the social support one... even though I think its harsh


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> ahh I thought it was a social support service for the desperate and dateless...



Well yes, I'll have to agree with you there as that perfectly describes the not so subtle overtone of this 80 pages of what most would call dribble...


----------



## MUD_666 (Jan 25, 2010)

dam what the hell happend here im not reading 40 pages of random stuff 

not a bad effort 

so who is actually single around here


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Keith you've been giving everyone the love you tease! :lol:


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> aww, i was giving you the love!! feel the love damn it
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha well I am here cause I am escaping the real world so Ill give ya the social support one... even though I think its harsh


 
consider it felt ... speaking of which... ahem

harsh?? how so...

aww so what are you escaping??


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 25, 2010)

Herro you alot,

Can I have a brief synopsis? Last I looked it was 50 pages or something

Whats going on? Details!!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Keith you've been giving everyone the love you tease! :lol:


Yeah I have lots of love to go around Matty, still waiting for my dream guy to come along and sweep me off my feet from the APS forum :lol:LMAO

my list again :
at least 27 (yeah I know, I thought I was being to picky with the 30+)
genuine herper.. not in it for a penis extension
musically inclined
must drink red wine
being into good food would be nice/preferrably a vego
outdoors person - preferrably fit
fun

thats not too much to ask is it?? until then you all are my play toys


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Yeah I have lots of love to go around Matty, still waiting for my dream guy to come along and sweep me off my feet from the APS forum :lol:LMAO
> 
> my list again :
> at least 27 (yeah I know, I thought I was being to picky with the 30+)
> ...


 
so youve dropped your standards from 28 to 27...
genuine herper - are you suggesting people do this socially derranged activity for ego??


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

MUD_666 said:


> dam what the hell happend here im not reading 40 pages of random stuff
> 
> not a bad effort
> 
> so who is actually single around here


 
Well where all still single except mudimams and I think our chances of actually hooking up have been seriously depleted by this thread :lol:


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

My list:

Must have her own teeth
be over 28 but under 19 yo
must drink
not up herself (well there is a time and a place for that)
...


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

Farma said:


> I think our chances of actually hooking up have been seriously depleted by this thread :lol:


 
damm straight - there is now a link on my RSVP page to this thread... things have dropped off:cry:


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> consider it felt ... speaking of which... ahem
> 
> harsh?? how so...
> 
> aww so what are you escaping??



just keeping to myself, last bf i had committed suicide not long ago and I have just been played around with by someone i thought was my soul mate, so I am in my bubble. Have to snap out of it soon though cause I got a class to teach and school starts back on feb 1



Chickenlover said:


> so youve dropped your standards from 28 to 27...
> genuine herper - are you suggesting people do this socially derranged activity for ego??



Yeah, why not, prefer older though (30+) but if he fits the criteria and is younger, we could have words

yeah there are some egotistical snake keepers out there in it or what i think are the wrong reasons and they annoy me

I forgot to add on my list.. interested in the environment

and most importantly... not engaged :evil:!!! or married for that matter


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Im verry sorry to hear that!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Farma said:


> Well where all still single except mudimams and I think our chances of actually hooking up have been seriously depleted by this thread :lol:


I am hearing you!! but oh well, if they are that shallow they dont deserve us anyway



Chickenlover said:


> My list:
> 
> Must have her own teeth
> be over 28 but under 19 yo
> ...



lol funny you say that about the teeth.. i really liked a guy once.. and had no idea he had false teeth ha ha.. hey I am 30 not 80.. I did not dig it!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

HAHAHA I just realised if you go back to the pics I posted of me on the swing and click through them really fast, I go round and round like one of those sea monkeys LOL


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Farma said:


> Well where all still single except mudimams and I think our chances of actually hooking up have been seriously depleted by this thread :lol:



Haha, anyone who actually thought there would be a chance of hooking up out of this thread has serious, serious issues... I think we are all more single than when we started now! :lol: 

But then again dirty boobs has ditched his wife 3 nights in a row in favour of this thread...so maybe single is better? Argh who am I kidding :? Being single blows! Haha

I wonder how Gregs plight went when he went to bed last night? :lol:


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Haha, anyone who actually thought there would be a chance of hooking up out of this thread has serious, serious issues... I think we are all more single than when we started now! :lol:
> 
> But then again dirty boobs has ditched his wife 3 nights in a row in favour of this thread...so maybe single is better? Argh who am I kidding :? Being single blows! Haha
> 
> I wonder how Gregs plight went when he went to bed last night? :lol:



lol poor Greg.. I am sure we will hear all about it!! ha ha his wife has been watching romantic comedies and not putting out the last three nights, Id prefer this thread if I were married too



Farma said:


> HAHAHA I just realised if you go back to the pics I posted of me on the swing and click through them really fast, I go round and round like one of those sea monkeys LOL


ha ha ha SWEET


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> just keeping to myself,...
> 
> 
> Yeah, why not, prefer older though (30+) but if he fits the criteria and is younger, we could have words
> ...


 
hmm bugger... sounds like you need the love!!

PS im an environmental Manager 

re FW herpers - yeah ive noticed its a real hobby business for a lot of people - snakes living in small boxes to reproduce to make $$ - not ethical at all and to be honest is the precise reason why animal liberationalists would target herping...


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> hmm bugger... sounds like you need the love!!
> 
> PS im an environmental Manager
> 
> re FW herpers - yeah ive noticed its a real hobby business for a lot of people - snakes living in small boxes to reproduce to make $$ - not ethical at all and to be honest is the precise reason why animal liberationalists would target herping...



how much of my criteria do you really fit into??I think we might need to get married :shock:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes there are lots of ego's flying around in this hobby, and in my experience the FW herpers greatly outweigh the decent ones..

Oh Keith, chickenlover sounds like a perfect match! Maybe I was wrong about there being no chance that anyone would hook up from this thread


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> how much of my criteria do you really fit into??I think we might need to get married :shock:


 
all of it - even have a heart beat - which is an extra 

yeah i rock - my psychologist recons im a catch :?


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Yes there are lots of ego's flying around in this hobby, and in my experience the FW herpers greatly outweigh the decent ones..


 
hence why when someone asks a question somewhere they get burnt alive by the know-it all FW CS'rs...

but all the decent ones have clearly gravitated towards this thread :shock:


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Yes there are lots of ego's flying around in this hobby, and in my experience the FW herpers greatly outweigh the decent ones..
> 
> Oh Keith, chickenlover sounds like a perfect match! Maybe I was wrong about there being no chance that anyone would hook up from this thread



Maybe...............



Chickenlover said:


> all of it - even have a heart beat - which is an extra
> 
> yeah i rock - my psychologist recons im a catch :?



LMAO... I need to come back up to QLD, we need to get married!!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> hence why when someone asks a question somewhere they get burnt alive by the know-it all FW CS'rs...
> 
> but all the decent ones have clearly gravitated towards this thread :shock:



funny cause its true :lol:


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Maybe...............
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO... I need to come back up to QLD, we need to get married!!


 
ill just check my diary...

...sure ill book the casino 'two-up sweet' for the 3rd weekend in Feb... they serve beer in glass so its pretty classy


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> ill just check my diary...
> 
> ...sure ill book the casino 'two-up sweet' for the 3rd weekend in Feb... they serve beer in glass so its pretty classy



how about you just take me bush and light my fire


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> how about you just take me bush and light my fire


 

roawrrrrr - come here tiger!!

I can light a fire from 3 paces 

i think we should get a room...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

3 pages isn't too bad for a Monday morning.

So looks like Keith is moving up to Qld to be with her chicken loving soul mate? In a perfect world, all the southerners would move up here, then we could go camping and light numerous fires!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow it's getting hot in here! I feel like I should avert my eyes


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> 3 pages isn't too bad for a Monday morning.
> 
> So looks like Keith is moving up to Qld to be with her chicken loving soul mate? In a perfect world, all the southerners would move up here, then we could go camping and light numerous fires!


Light numerous fires... ha ha ha ha ha ha go puppy



Mattsnake said:


> Wow it's getting hot in here! I feel like I should avert my eyes


told you that you boys cant handle a real woman


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> told you that you boys cant handle a real woman



I've never met one yet so I wouldn't know. Let us know if you here of one, will ya?

I reckon there's some PM action going on... Kieth has been throwing herself at any Qld'er, onto sssmithy too!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 25, 2010)

This thread is hilarious, sticky it!!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> told you that you boys cant handle a real woman


 
So what actually makes you a real woman?.. With a name like Keith it kinda hinders that claim straight away


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I reckon there's some PM action going on... Kieth has been throwing herself at any Qld'er, onto Ssssmithy too!


 
What so Kris is operating in the shadows here aswell? Sly bugger...and he's not even single! :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Who's Kris? Is that sssmithy's real name or something? It wasn't his fault, she just came out of the blue and told him he was good looking.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I've never met one yet so I wouldn't know. Let us know if you here of one, will ya?
> 
> I reckon there's some PM action going on... Kieth has been throwing herself at any Qld'er, onto sssmithy too!


 
Thats cause QLD'ers are HOT!!! I'm so glad I bagged myself one!!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Who's Kris? Is that sssmithy's real name or something? It wasn't his fault, she just came out of the blue and told him he was good looking.


 
Yeah thats sssmithy. How did you find out this piece of valuable information?

I'm sorry Keith but he doesnt fit into your age bracket either :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> Thats cause QLD'ers are HOT!!! I'm so glad I bagged myself one!!



I won't disagree with you there... It's the sun that does it, and I would say that the fluoride in the water plays a major role in there too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> Thats cause QLD'ers are HOT!!!!


 
WHAT!!!! those damn worty cane toads!! thats it im leaving this thread :evil:


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 25, 2010)

Farma said:


> WHAT!!!! those damn worty cane toads!! thats it im leaving this thread :evil:


 
LOL I said nothing about toads lol My fiancee took me to Townsville last Oct. I had no idea where to look! Or maybe that was all the men in uniform, nevertheless, guys from QLD are sexy...I think I need a cold shower and a lie down...hmmm how many hours till Jeff's home...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Yeah thats sssmithy. How did you find out this piece of valuable information?



I went onto Keith's page to see what that sly old bat had been up to and saw a nervous "thanks" from him, so had a look at what she was playing at, to discover her chatting him up!



Mattsnake said:


> I'm sorry Keith but he doesnt fit into your age bracket either :lol:



I don't think there's many people that old that know how to work these computer thingys.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Farma said:


> WHAT!!!! those damn worty cane toads!! thats it im leaving this thread :evil:


 
Aww c'mon Farma...I've only been a QLDer for a month and look how hot I've gotten already!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Aww c'mon Farma...I've only been a QLDer for a month and look how hot I've gotten already!


 
OK your right! 
theres just something about those beaddy little eyes


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> I think I need a cold shower and a lie down...hmmm how many hours till Jeff's home...



It is getting hot in here! This could be taken in two ways... A) You can't wait for him to get home to have a romantic time, or B) You literally can't wait till old Jeff gets home, therefore suggesting other activities in the meantime. Either way this thread isn't far off being rated R18

By the way, does Jeff know he's being called beautiful?


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> It is getting hot in here! This could be taken in two ways... A) You can't wait for him to get home to have a romantic time, or B) You literally can't wait till old Jeff gets home, therefore suggesting other activities in the meantime. Either way this thread isn't far off being rated R18


 
LMAO umm the first one...the longer the wait...yeah well u know the rest


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I went onto Keith's page to see what that sly old bat had been up to and saw a nervous "thanks" from him, so had a look at what she was playing at, to discover her chatting him up!


 
Oh shes good! Real good.. :lol:





DanTheMan said:


> I don't think there's many people that old that know how to work these computer thingys.


 
Tell me more about this interwebby thing?!?! What's that ringing sound?!?!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> It is getting hot in here! This could be taken in two ways... A) You can't wait for him to get home to have a romantic time, or B) You literally can't wait till old Jeff gets home, therefore suggesting other activities in the meantime. Either way this thread isn't far off being rated R18
> 
> By the way, does Jeff know he's being called beautiful?


 
Lol yes he does. Hes sig is about me...we have matching sigs...omg how sad...i never thought of it that way


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> Lol yes he does. Hes sig is about me...we have matching sigs...omg how sad...i never thought of it that way



Oh dear.. I'm sorry but that's sad. Well it's not that bad, but where it's leading is. Before you know it you'll be going for walks wearing matching jump suits


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Wow it's getting hot in here! I feel like I should avert my eyes


 
me too

your eyes that is


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Either way this thread isn't far off being rated R18


 
Luckily I could sense this coming and removed my pants 2 pages back....the heat is getting hard to handle!


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> So what actually makes you a real woman?..


 
if you have to ask grasshopper...


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Oh dear.. I'm sorry but that's sad. Well it's not that bad, but where it's leading is. Before you know it you'll be going for walks wearing matching jump suits


 
Eww jump suits! Hes is slightly different tho...


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 25, 2010)

wow this thread is different again, toads this time, nice pic matt I want a pair of cane toads! they would be pretty sweet. have I missed pictures of bandy bandys and stuff from other night or are they not posted yet.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

So chickenlover, whats being going on behind the scenes? Kieth and yourself haven't said much? Hmm? 
Despite us teasing her, she still doesn't attempt a retaliation, not quite like Kieth, would you agree chickenlover?


----------



## MUD_666 (Jan 25, 2010)

god this is some **** talking   this should be put on some record its nearly 100 pages of total and utter usless info 

but least its all funny


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> wow this thread is different again, toads this time, nice pic matt I want a pair of cane toads! they would be pretty sweet. have I missed pictures of bandy bandys and stuff from other night or are they not posted yet.



Na they weren't posted, but if you want you can see them here on photobucket
http://s307.photobucket.com/albums/nn307/DanTheReptileMan/


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> wow this thread is different again, toads this time, nice pic matt I want a pair of cane toads! they would be pretty sweet. have I missed pictures of bandy bandys and stuff from other night or are they not posted yet.


 
Theres a few pics in here Ryan.

Herping-pics


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

MUD_666 said:


> god this is some **** talking   this should be put on some record its nearly 100 pages of total and utter usless info
> 
> but least its all funny


 
Useless? 

This is a crash course on how not to get a girlfriend/boyfriend... pretty damn eductional if you ask me!


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 25, 2010)

very nice pics dan & matt, jealous of all you QLD'ers you seem to have so much more out when you go herping, I am moving up there as soon as I can afford it lol.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

PUPPIES......



Mattsnake said:


> Yeah thats sssmithy. How did you find out this piece of valuable information?
> 
> I'm sorry Keith but he doesnt fit into your age bracket either :lol:



ha ha ha ha leave Kris alone!! funny ****, and yes I know he isnt in my age braket either.. he is a bloody legend though!!



Mattsnake said:


> Oh shes good! Real good.. :lol:



you two little stalkers!! as if I wouldn't find Kris, with those elapids, mmmm yeah baby. Just need to grow him up a bit he is a good egg. 



DanTheMan said:


> So chickenlover, whats being going on behind the scenes? Kieth and yourself haven't said much? Hmm?
> Despite us teasing her, she still doesn't attempt a retaliation, not quite like Kieth, would you agree chickenlover?



Nice try boys.. wouldnt you like to know what I am doing!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Nice try boys.. wouldnt you like to know what I am doing!!



No not really.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> No not really.


oh right... as if... then why the hell have you been stalking me then Dan


----------



## MarcAtterton (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Useless?
> 
> This is a crash course on how not to get a girlfriend/boyfriend... pretty damn eductional if you ask me!


 
LOL,, spot on there matt,,


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 25, 2010)

Changed my sig!!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> you two little stalkers!! as if I wouldn't find Kris, with those elapids, mmmm yeah baby. Just need to grow him up a bit he is a good egg.


 
I'm sure Kimmy would be real impressed if she was ever stupid enough to actually read this thread! Now who's cutting the grass? :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> oh right... as if... then why the hell have you been stalking me then Dan



Merely out of jealousy.

See that's what you're wanting me to say, since you're struggling with age issues atm, I'll just do what I can to help you out at the moment.
33.2 degrees outside, so I'm thinking of heading to Mooloolaba for a swim again, my pools lame. So I guess I should invite you, keen?
Can't invite one and not the rest of the crew, anyone else?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> Changed my sig!!


 
And the plot thickens!!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> Changed my sig!!



Haha, trying to prevent the downward spiral into matching outfits?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I'm sure Kimmy would be real impressed if she was ever stupid enough to actually read this thread! Now who's cutting the grass? :lol:



ha ha I dont want him... I told him he is a good looking young fellow, reminds me of a young John butler but cooler cause he has snakes!! Im not cutting anyones grass. He is far too young for me. Totally cool guy though!! and I commented on his pics and he messaged me, so get it right at least!!



DanTheMan said:


> Merely out of jealousy.
> 
> See that's what you're wanting me to say, since you're struggling with age issues atm, I'll just do what I can to help you out at the moment.
> 33.2 degrees outside, so I'm thinking of heading to Mooloolaba for a swim again, my pools lame. So I guess I should invite you, keen?
> Can't invite one and not the rest of the crew, anyone else?


I wish!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah im going to town for some food! anyone want anything???


----------



## euphorion (Jan 25, 2010)

oh god, what i wouldn't do to go to the beach today! arrrrrrrgh!!! in other news, this thread has been rather entertaining, even more so to see who posts tomorrow when they should be OUTSIDE IN FRONT OF A BBQ. consider yourselves warned!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> ha ha I dont want him... I told him he is a good looking young fellow, reminds me of a young John butler but cooler cause he has snakes!! Im not cutting anyones grass. He is far too young for me. Totally cool guy though!! and I commented on his pics and he messaged me, so get it right at least!!


 
You keep picking the QLDer's...you need to find yourself a dirty Victorian and relieve some of that frustration!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Haha, trying to prevent the downward spiral into matching outfits?


 
YES...I dont like jump suits and I rarely wear hats


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Farma said:


> Yeah im going to town for some food! anyone want anything???


yes please a pizza... thin base Cheese/Margarita and an Iced Coffee


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> oh god, what i wouldn't do to go to the beach today! arrrrrrrgh!!! in other news, this thread has been rather entertaining, even more so to see who posts tomorrow when they should be OUTSIDE IN FRONT OF A BBQ. consider yourselves warned!


 
Are you single? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Farma said:


> Yeah im going to town for some food! anyone want anything???



Oooh I'm feeling pretty hungry.. Not sure what I feel like though, I'll come with you and have a look.

Haha Matt, jumping on anyone that posts with a pink symbol next to their name! It is getting a bit like that...
I'm still not convinced herp chicks aren't nutters btw.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> yes please a pizza... thin base Cheese/Margarita and an Iced Coffee


 
He lives in Bellingen... you can either have a scone or a latte.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> yes please a pizza... thin base Cheese/Margarita and an Iced Coffee


 
What kind of town do you think I live in??
our pizza shop doesn't open till 6


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> He lives in Bellingen... you can either have a scone or a latte.


 
Hahahah and you can choose from one of 12 different coffee shops
other than that theres a pub but im banned


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> You keep picking the QLDer's...you need to find yourself a dirty Victorian and relieve some of that frustration!


yeah I did and he had everything on my list but was/is engaged!! and he was a Dan too!! i believe a Dan the man also.. If you know one with everything on my list send him right over or better yet help me hatch a plan to get rid of the mrs


----------



## euphorion (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Are you single? :lol::lol::lol:



Nope, just enjoying other people make a fool of themselves  its all been tried before, organising a booze night for APSers, shame they never work out. We're all just oo antisocial! lol


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Farma said:


> Hahahah and you can choose from one of 12 different coffee shops
> other than that theres a pub but im banned



oh a latte and scone would be great


----------



## MarcAtterton (Jan 25, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> oh god, what i wouldn't do to go to the beach today! arrrrrrrgh!!! in other news, this thread has been rather entertaining, even more so to see who posts tomorrow when they should be OUTSIDE IN FRONT OF A BBQ. consider yourselves warned!


 
I can tell you now i wont be posting, ill be working tomorrow 
Yes i know, how un-australian but my work includes me doing a whole heap of rep shows at parramatta park tomorrow so its not all that bad

Btw if there are any single sydney herpers, preferably girls looking for something to do, as i said parramatta park tomorrow


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> Nope, just enjoying other people make a fool of themselves  its all been tried before, organising a booze night for APSers, shame they never work out. We're all just oo antisocial! lol


 
Yeah we'd all just prefer to sit at home and play with our snakes....


----------



## euphorion (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Yeah we'd all just prefer to sit at home and play with our snakes....



got that right. XD


----------



## MUD_666 (Jan 25, 2010)

so is there any single sa ladies outthere or is this just a mexican sausage fest 

hahahahahahaha at mexican sorry im laffing at my own jokes


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Once again, you need to rub a few things off that list of yours Keith, you've set the bar too high! If you have lower standards, you can never be disappointed.
And I've been meaning to ask, what makes you think you're sophisticated if you drink red wine? Are you saying after one look at Matt sucking on his goon bag, you're going to tell me he isn't sophisticated?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah whats the difference between drinking out of a well presented bottle and sucking on a silver bag of death? Please explain.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Once again, you need to rub a few things off that list of yours Keith, you've set the bar too high! If you have lower standards, you can never be disappointed.
> And I've been meaning to ask, what makes you think you're sophisticated if you drink red wine? Are you saying after one look at Matt sucking on his goon bag, you're going to tell me he isn't sophisticated?


I wont be rubbing anything on that list...
as for the wine, it is something I am very into.. not just as a drinking preference and I have not one said that is is sophisticated.. I used to live in the NT.. I have seen goon bags in my time.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

MUD_666 said:


> so is there any single sa ladies outthere or is this just a mexican sausage fest
> 
> hahahahahahaha at mexican sorry im laffing at my own jokes


 
Try looking up Amy22 ...apparantly she excepts spare change :lol:


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

its not the container it is in boys.. its the grapes, where they are from, the vintage, the tannins, it body, its nose, its palette... mmm I love it

and leave Amy alone


----------



## MUD_666 (Jan 25, 2010)

oh thats a little harsh


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> as for the wine, it is something I am very into.. not just as a drinking preference.


 
*edit* I won't go there..


----------



## MUD_666 (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> *edit* I won't go there..


 

if im thinking the same as you thats harsh as well


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Nothing in this thread is harsh....it is all based on facts that have been stated earlier on in the series


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> and leave Amy alone


 
Aww Amy can take a joke, I'm sorry Amy...I still love you!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> I wont be rubbing anything on that list...
> as for the wine, it is something I am very into.. not just as a drinking preference and I have not one said that is is sophisticated.. I used to live in the NT.. I have seen goon bags in my time.



Oh sorry I thought you said it was sophisticated, we'll I have herd people say it before!



Tuatara said:


> its not the container it is in boys.. its the grapes, where they are from, the vintage, the tannins, it body, its nose, its palette... mmm I love it



Do you want to know who picked the grapes too?
My cousin and his mates were picking grapes in a vineyard in the south of France, and they had free wine there for them to have throughout the day and the boss got pissed off because they were trashed by midday, I'm so doing that!
Just thought I'd tell you that....


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Meh all wine tastes like crap anyway. 

I can't understand how people can pay thousands of dollars for a bottle just to drink it...that's some bloody expensive goon!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Just the smell of wine almost makes me gag. And people that have been drinking it smell of it too, its fowl.
I once forced down a bottle of bubbly, never again.

Looks like everyone's getting a life, slowed down now. Guess it's a good time to go for a swim. My offer still stands, anyone coming? Keith?


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

your taste buds will mature with age big fella


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Just the smell of wine almost makes me gag. And people that have been drinking it smell of it too, its fowl.
> I once forced down a bottle of bubbly, never again.
> 
> Looks like everyone's getting a life, slowed down now. Guess it's a good time to go for a swim. My offer still stands, anyone coming? Keith?


I wish Dan... nothing I feel like doing more right now than putting on the kini and going to Moloolaba.. Im hungry


Chickenlover said:


> your taste buds will mature with age big fella


ha ha we can only hope.. girls are going to love dan with age I think


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Geez I just went to Macca's to get some lunch and I come back to 2 new posts! What an abomination!


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

Maccas - any talent there today??


----------



## MUD_666 (Jan 25, 2010)

wish there was some talent on here that would talk im getting bored


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

maccas! gees I had to settle for scones and a latte, and sorry I ate yours keith!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> Maccas - any talent there today??


 
Depends what weird deformities your into?


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Depends what weird deformities your into?


 
Well i spend time in this place so that should tell you i have pretty broad standards


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Depends what weird deformities your into?


 
hey not all of us have deformities, some of us are just overweight (is that a deformity?) :lol:


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Farma said:


> maccas! gees I had to settle for scones and a latte, and sorry I ate yours keith!


Oh josh.. now thats not fair!! its okay, its nearly pizza time anyway


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

I just ate a whole spatchcock :lol:


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

did you pluck it first?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Well no I diddn't pluck it
It only cost me $6 Bargin!!
it did taste like ordinary chicken though but I suppose everything tastes like chicken


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Oh josh.. now thats not fair!! its okay, its nearly pizza time anyway


 
it sounds like Pizza is a staple for you atm...:shock:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> Well i spend time in this place so that should tell you i have pretty broad standards


 
Well than yes there was plenty of talent on offer!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Well hello all, how are we? Me not so well, but maybe yall can cheer me up for a bit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Well hello all, how are we? Me not so well, but maybe yall can cheer me up for a bit.


 
ok heres some flowers


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Why thankyou, I feel better already.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Here you go Amy


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh Amy... they never give me that stuff!! Farma you have been a naughty boy, go to your room


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

I also stopped in at maccas on my way home from the beach, there was some talent next door at subway? And everywhere else you looked - except maccas. I would like to thank who ever thought of putting shops near beaches, it makes females stray away from the beach whilst still in bikini's.

I was hoping our separation would be easy on you Amy, but I guess not... I'm really sorry about that.
In all seriousness, sorry to hear about the family issues, if there hadn't been two pictures of flowers and teddys put up already, I would do it.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Oh Amy... they never give me that stuff!! Farma you have been a naughty boy, go to your room


 
Are you a flower and teddy girl aswell Keith?


----------



## euphorion (Jan 25, 2010)

woohoo! almost beer o'clock! care to join me in celebrating all that is aussie (and by that i mean not waiting till tomorrow to get smashed...)

Amy, i'll drink extra just so you can imagine me getting stupidly drunken-booze-***** like just for your entertainment in the hopes of cheering you up


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> it sounds like Pizza is a staple for you atm...:shock:


I am actually making organic pasta with a vegetarian sauce.. from scratch, with red wine naturally


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Are you a flower and teddy girl aswell Keith?


not so much teddies but I love flowers... but from you boys Id prefer some sexy snakes


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> oh god, what i wouldn't do to go to the beach today! arrrrrrrgh!!! in other news, this thread has been rather entertaining, even more so to see who posts tomorrow when they should be OUTSIDE IN FRONT OF A BBQ. consider yourselves warned!


 
No fair. I have to work tomorrow, allllllllll day long. I start at 7am and wont finish until at least after 10pm. I haven't been up before 7 in months let alone 5:30

Matt. You ****!!!! Cracking onto every girl on this thread.:evil:


And I forget was it Chinckenlover who called us all desperate singles? I hardly consider myself desperate, just bored with so much extra time on my hands.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Thats not a case of the green-eyed monster I sense there is it lasnakess? I knew you wanted me from the start... :lol:


----------



## euphorion (Jan 25, 2010)

*lawl.*

well, the first exciting activity for the evening was smelling smoke from the windows, looked out to see flames coming up from the side of the house, went screaming downstairs (live with two other people) and spent 10 minutes putting out the fire. apparently housemate x had tipped out the ashes from his pipe onto the pile of kindling and firewood (ummmm,....lol?) which promptly went up in flames. innocent mistake for which we could all have paid dearly for, luckily it was under control quickly! during the excitment, the dogs ran off up the hill and i had too go charging after them (driveway leads to a busy road, they're still pups so no road-smarts between them) IN MY BIKINI AND COVERED IN ASH. oh gawd. what a way to start the boozing! have a cheered anyone up yet?


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Well...how bout you wip down to the shop and get me some chocolates and juice. I'm all out and I can't go a day without a piece or ten of chocolate and a glass of juice.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

I dunno about cheered up...but theres definatly something 'up'


----------



## euphorion (Jan 25, 2010)

quote at bottom of tee says "Beer will change the world! I don't know how but it will."


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Well...how bout you wip down to the shop and get me some chocolates and juice. I'm all out and I can't go a day without a piece or ten of chocolate and a glass of juice.


 
And what do I get in return?...


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Matt get a hold of yourself:evil: You're supposed to be getting me chocies and juice:evil:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Matt get a hold of yourself:evil: You're supposed to be getting me chocies and juice:evil:


 
I think I had a hold of myself a while back


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

If you feel you have to ask then you don't get anyting. Just the satisfaction of being a nice person for a change


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> If you feel you have to ask then you don't get anyting. Just the satisfaction of being a nice person for a change


 
Well I was just about to walk out the door and go and get it for you but after that comment I dont think I will now


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

ha ha ha that is it I am playing pics too...bring it on shoo shoo


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Fine wotever. you'd take too long anyway Sunnycoast boy


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow so what? I should just sit back and let the pics roll in now?


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Would you girls stop taking Matt's attention away from me


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Fine wotever. you'd take too long anyway Sunnycoast boy


 
But it would be the best damn chocolate and juice you had ever had!


----------



## euphorion (Jan 25, 2010)

I ain't got much to work with here Tuatara! Besides, i'm taken


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Would you girls stop taking Matt's attention away from me


 
Oh what I wouldn't give to hear that in real life! Haha


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> I ain't got much to work with here Tuatara! Besides, i'm taken



ha ha ha I was just stirring Matt anyway... the puppy thought he was in for a slide show


----------



## euphorion (Jan 25, 2010)

what? APS discussion threads aren't real life? MY WORLD HAS COME CRASHING DOWN AROUND ME :'( gasp.


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

I could do with a foot rub too Matt honey  I need to get some new steel caps mine hurt my feet but im too poor to aford any. Oh and could you get the belgian sea shell chocies the are my fave


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> I could do with a foot rub too Matt honey  I need to get some new steel caps mine hurt my feet but im too poor to aford any. Oh and could you get the belgian sea shell chocies the are my fave


 
I dont do feet!! lol


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 25, 2010)

Holy crap, i love this thread so much, who missed me? 
And before you ask, no i didn't


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

I've missed you Mudimans. Who's up for giving me a foot rub? Matt's missed his chance


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Holy crap, i love this thread so much, who missed me?
> And before you ask, no i didn't


I did and i dont think we were going to ask greg cause you are here, arent you?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

I missed you dirty boobs!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Lasnakess, Keith, move over. Shooshoo's here....


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 25, 2010)

Ahhhh, I'm feeling the love.
Guess what, i may have a little bit of a life tonight, i'm going over my brothers place for a few drinks, incredible i know


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 25, 2010)

Shooshoo's now my new desktop picture.


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Dan you've got no chance. Shoo Shoo is taken  deal with it. You've only got us


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

I missed you Dirty Boobs!

And I'm sorry you didn't


----------



## euphorion (Jan 25, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Shooshoo's now my new desktop picture.



awesome. i'll sleep well tonight


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Ahhhh, I'm feeling the love.
> Guess what, i may have a little bit of a life tonight, i'm going over my brothers place for a few drinks, incredible i know


 
Can we all come?


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 25, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> awesome. i'll sleep well tonight


 
Of course you will, firefighting is hard work


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Can we all come?


Sure can, I'll need someone to drive me home


----------



## euphorion (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> ha ha ha that is it I am playing pics too...bring it on shoo shoo



faces and names thread, page 6


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm hungry and the cupboard's looking very empty. I'm considering ordering a pizza but the idea is already making me feel sick  Wot to eat wot to eat?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Shotgun not being the sober driver! I just bought a case of beer, and I intend to consume some of it.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 25, 2010)

All the good ones are taken


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 25, 2010)

some of it Dan? Your right Keith........Puppy


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Well if you don't want any fine by me.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> faces and names thread, page 6



You have clothes on?


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Well if you don't want any fine by me.


 
I would but the only beer i can drink is Tooheys Extra Dry, Other than that it's Rum. 
Well i may have to leave you all with it, I'll be back later and i'll be hilarious because i'll be drinking so you all have something to look forward to
hugs and kisses
Dirty Boobs
:lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

I ran out of Tooheys lastnight.. Oh well good decision on my behalf, more for me. Righto DB I'll see you there!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> faces and names thread, page 6


You are stunning girl, such gorgeous eyes!!



Mudimans said:


> All the good ones are taken [/QUOTETh
> That is not true at all


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> I'm hungry and the cupboard's looking very empty. I'm considering ordering a pizza but the idea is already making me feel sick  Wot to eat wot to eat?



Come around to my place and I'll cook you up my specialality........ Toast and a glass of juice.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Come around to my place and I'll cook you up my specialality........ Toast and a glass of juice.



Wow, how you're still single I don't know! A girl does love a man that can cook.

Speaking of cooking, I just made dinner (some chicken, mashed potatoes and some veges) and ate it, and came back to 2 posts, not happy.
Lacking in pictures too. Oh and guys, go hard on the comments of Shooshoo, if she didn't want them, she wouldn't post a pic like that.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

ha ha.. I think more men need to come to this thread.. more mature ones and post pics... ones that look like this.....


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Wow, how you're still single I don't know! A girl does love a man that can cook.


 
I can cook if I have to, for the past almost 5 years Ive had a girlfriend that loved to cook and was very very good at it so I never had to (she'd only let me if she was sick or busy with something else)...now I have to try and get back into the swing of things again.


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow i come back from the shops to find the same page. Not looking good. Matt you should of offered earlier. Toast and juice is more than I have/had in the house. I just spent 9 bucks on a MCain dinner meal, and I just know it's gonna be bad. I've got my juice and chocolate now too so I don't think there's much else you can offer me now


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah its getting a bit boring in here now...nothing like the last couple of nights! How can we liven things up?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

WOW I have people over tonight and its the one time in this thread the girls are getting pics up!
why couldnt this happen last night!


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

ill take my pants off and see if i can do a lap of the room with a wet towel and no hands


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok Chickenlover you do that. Have fun man


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

... dont have to ask me twice


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

lasnakess we're still waiting for you to put a pic of your fine self up... Oh and I think you've pretty much established yourself as a main character now so whats your real name? Or is me calling you lasnakess hotter?


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't have any normal pics of myself on my laptop. And I do like lasnakess  Besides i want to change my name by depol. Any suggestions?


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

Wayne


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Albert


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

nice Matt - posted at the same time -we must be geniuses


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Keep thinking guys


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Chickenlover - would have been better if we said the same name, Im a big fan of wayne though.

Careful lasnakess you dont wanna get stuck with a name like Keith did.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> some of it Dan? Your right Keith........Puppy



Dan is the original Puppy and I heart him xxxoo


Tuatara said:


> ha ha.. I think more men need to come to this thread.. more mature ones and post pics... ones that look like this.....


 Yes I am quoting me... that was for you Scott.. I know you have a jacket similiar to Bear's mmmmm



Farma said:


> WOW I have people over tonight and its the one time in this thread the girls are getting pics up!
> why couldnt this happen last night!



Yeah and that last one I did just for you Joshy xxoo



Chickenlover said:


> ... dont have to ask me twice



How about three times??? and you know the rules



Chickenlover said:


> Wayne


I vote for Wayne its so much funnier than albert


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

I only want to change my last name. It'd be too confusing and a little wierd to ask ppl to call me by a different first name now...unless I move state and never speak to those ppl again. Albert might work prety well in that case.

Hmmm. Albert? Wot do you think?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> I only want to change my last name. It'd be too confusing and a little wierd to ask ppl to call me by a different first name now...unless I move state and never speak to those ppl again. Albert might work prety well in that case.
> 
> Hmmm. Albert? Wot do you think?




Yep so its definately Wayne then


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

What about Jacquie?


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Never mind Just call my Lasnakess in that case:?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> What about Jacquie?



its Wayne... Majority rules


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Yes I am quoting me... that was for you Scott.. I know you have a jacket similiar to Bear's mmmmm
> 
> How about three times??? and you know the rules
> 
> I vote for Wayne its so much funnier than albert


 
whos this scott fella and are you flirting with this guy?? 
yeah i have a similar jacket - just not sure if my undergarmet measures up to his !!

i need someone to hold the ... camera


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

wayne it is!! I think it suits you


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> its Wayne... Majority rules


 
No it's not. Just coz you got stuck with Keith :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> its Wayne... Majority rules


 
I'm hunting for her real name... I came across Jacquie and thought maybe that was it.

Its either that or Angel Jezebel :?


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

It's Angel Jezebel


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 25, 2010)

Angel Jezebel Wayne


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> It's Angel Jezebel


 
Ok then Wayne...welcome to the team!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 25, 2010)

Well i'm back and i'm disappointed. Not only was the bottle shop shut so i'm stone cold sober but the thread is only at page 93........................... shame


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Hahaha, Wayne, I love it! A bit slow tonight, but I had a good chuckle.

K i have to apologize to you Matt, I just deprived you of seeing a Rough Scaled Snake...
I was bored so jumped in the car and did a quick lap of a road, expecting to see nothing, I have learned my lesson, will invite you next time! Any way, as I'm going over a 1 way bridge, a squiggly thing ran out in front of me (yes, it ran). I can't hit it though can I? Being a one way bridge and all, I couldn't swerve too much, but I did get my wheel up on the edge of the rail-less bridge and took out a sign! Got some nice big scratches down the side of my wagon now. But it was worth it, I haven't seen a Roughie in ages! He buggered off into the bush, but he owed me some pics, so I went after him in my thongs, got kind of scared at one stage as I lost him by my feet somewhere..
Any way, I got pics and will post them soon.


----------



## MarcAtterton (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Hahaha, Wayne, I love it! A bit slow tonight, but I had a good chuckle.
> 
> K i have to apologize to you Matt, I just deprived you of seeing a Rough Scaled Snake...
> I was bored so jumped in the car, expecting to see nothing, I have learned my lesson, will invite you next time! Any way, as I'm going over a 1 way bridge, a squiggly thing ran out in front of me (yes, it ran). I can't hit it though can I? Being a one way bridge and all, I couldn't swerve too much, but I did get my wheel up on the edge of the rail-less bridge and took out a sign! Got some nice big scratches down the side of my wagon now. But it was worth it, I haven't seen a Roughie in ages! He buggered off into the bush, but he owed me some pics, so I went after him in my thongs, got kind of scared at one stage as I lost him by my feet somewhere..
> Any way, I got pics and will post them soon.


 
awesome mate,, glad you got the photos after all that,, we wanna see the damage to the car :lol:


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Well then you better help out Mudimans hadn't you. Do you stalk all the lovely laddies on this site Matty?


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 25, 2010)

roughies are awsome, I found a small one just a week ago, cant wait for pics.


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes please show us the pics of the car


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> roughies are awsome, I found a small one just a week ago, I wouldnt be posting up roads though, the wrong people could find out and poach heaps of stuff.



Didn't even realize I had! Thanks for that, it's been fixed


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Hahaha, Wayne, I love it! A bit slow tonight, but I had a good chuckle.
> 
> K i have to apologize to you Matt, I just deprived you of seeing a Rough Scaled Snake...
> I was bored so jumped in the car and did a quick lap of a road, expecting to see nothing, I have learned my lesson, will invite you next time! Any way, as I'm going over a 1 way bridge, a squiggly thing ran out in front of me (yes, it ran). I can't hit it though can I? Being a one way bridge and all, I couldn't swerve too much, but I did get my wheel up on the edge of the rail-less bridge and took out a sign! Got some nice big scratches down the side of my wagon now. But it was worth it, I haven't seen a Roughie in ages! He buggered off into the bush, but he owed me some pics, so I went after him in my thongs, got kind of scared at one stage as I lost him by my feet somewhere..
> Any way, I got pics and will post them soon.


 
I hate you.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

I understand....

Damn it I'm such an idiot! Is there anything I can do to make it up to you?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Well then you better help out Mudimans hadn't you. Do you stalk all the lovely laddies on this site Matty?


 
Your the first one so you better think yourself real lucky :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

My prize, unfortunately the only pic that didn't come out completely blury! This one is still a bit fuzzy, but considering I couldn't take my eye off him to look through the viewfinder I think it's alright.






The price I had to pay, it's not that bad.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 25, 2010)

Some people have all the luck, hopefully it's nothing a polish won't fix


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh sweet!! Dan.. good going!!


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Well I rather think myself lucky than unlucky so I'll just go with that for both our sakes :?


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 25, 2010)

still a nice shot, definately worth it aswell for that nice sized roughie, and hey car isnt to bad either lol. the snake has a unusual defensive posture, it almost looks like the back part of it is levitating :lol:


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

hmm was imagening a huge whole in the car...not ver exciting in my opinion


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok im back to check up the progress!
who the hell is wayne


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 25, 2010)

Wayne aka lasnakess


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 25, 2010)

heres a roughie from a few weeks ago, they are very calm snakes (not sarcasm either)


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

there is NOOOOOOO WAYNE grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> hmm was imagening a huge whole in the car...not ver exciting in my opinion



Sorry it wasn't dramatic enough for you Wayne!



Farma said:


> Ok im back to check up the progress!
> who the hell is wayne



Please refer to above comment


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 25, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> there is NOOOOOOO WAYNE grrrrrrrrrrr


 
Ok Wayne


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 25, 2010)

I think Wayne wanted to see some blood Dan


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh ok hi wayne!
what happened to that other chick sculling booze in her undies? seems where naming people she reminds me of a Borris!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 25, 2010)

That was Shooshoo, we should call her Amy


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

That's a good sized Roughie! My one was actually kinda small, well smaller than yours anyway!
I almost lost this one in my car too, had to get in to get the camera, he got within 1mm of my thumb and was about to drop him but he dropped his head in time, that would have been fun! This one was average, struck at me and the camera a few times after me having him for a few minutes, got a bit impatient.
Here's another pic


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 25, 2010)

I keep seeing the Puppy thread and think that keith has started another thread about Dan and Matt


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I keep seeing the Puppy thread and think that keith has started another thread about Dan and Matt


 Yeh no kidding Mudimans I keep thinking the same thing :lol:


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I keep seeing the Puppy thread and think that keith has started another thread about Dan and Matt


 awww I love my puppies... smoochy smoochy Matty and Dan... cute little buggers!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Re-sized the 1st one, was a bit big. A bit small though


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 25, 2010)

looked bigger in first pic, I found on the other week nearly 80cm unfortunately it was run over by a car. most seem to be small that I find though.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow this is slow tonight. Hopefully everyone's off getting boozed and will come back on soon and things will pick up with more pics from Shooshoo.
Where's Matt gone? Oh no, I think I've really upset him. This is a big hick-up in our relationship. But it's something we will fight through and come out stronger than ever! :lol:


----------



## euphorion (Jan 25, 2010)

Borris??? AMY!?!?? lol. i prefer Andy. Or... maybe Fred? And i'm in togs you doofus! That was a bloody good NYE i tell ya! Byron Bay, mmmm, beach.


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 25, 2010)

didn't even know there was any pictures till just a minute ago, did a seach back, nice!

Dan just find another roughie and wait out his window, I am sure everything will be ok :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> That was Shooshoo, we should call her Amy



Yes she will be Amy seeing she was the first to offer a bikini pic and I believe that was the deal


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> Borris??? AMY!?!?? lol. i prefer Andy. Or... maybe Fred? And i'm in togs you doofus! That was a bloody good NYE i tell ya! Byron Bay, mmmm, beach.



There we go! Amy's back! Got any more pics of that NYE?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Wow this is slow tonight. Hopefully everyone's off getting boozed and will come back on soon and things will pick up with more pics from Shooshoo.
> Where's Matt gone? Oh no, I think I've really upset him. This is a big hick-up in our relationship. But it's something we will fight through and come out stronger than ever! :lol:



My Internet keeps crashing so I'm just following on my phone while I attempt to fix it... But yes you hurt me badly!!!


----------



## euphorion (Jan 25, 2010)

i didn't even know there was a deal regarding the posting of bikini pics! BAH! what do i win?

you know guys (and gals) you would probably have better luck finding company if you were actually out and about rather than following this thread  *ducks for cover from flying bottles of booze* seriously though, who has plans for tomorrow? im going to the beach for a BBW with mates, taking my pack of pooches too, reckon they'd be a bit sore with me if they missed out on leftover chops!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> i didn't even know there was a deal regarding the posting of bikini pics! BAH! what do i win?


 
You've won the right to be called AMY! How good is that?!?!



Oh yeah and we've just passed the Names & faces thread in length!!!


----------



## euphorion (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah, great. i've gone from practically one of the least common names ever to one of the most common names. ever. fail. not that i have anything against the name Amy of course. i liked being uncommon *sniff* 

right well now im depressed enough to go to bed, and dream of all the mint marinaded chops i shall eat tomorrow. mmmmmm...
catch ya later all!

~ Amy


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> i didn't even know there was a deal regarding the posting of bikini pics! BAH! what do i win?
> 
> you know guys (and gals) you would probably have better luck finding company if you were actually out and about rather than following this thread  *ducks for cover from flying bottles of booze* seriously though, who has plans for tomorrow? im going to the beach for a BBW with mates, taking my pack of pooches too, reckon they'd be a bit sore with me if they missed out on leftover chops!



You obviously don't know how it works in the real world. It's easy for you to say since you're taken.
If you're single, you hang out here or die alone, simple.



Mattsnake said:


> You've won the right to be called AMY! How good is that?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and we've just passed the Names & faces thread in length!!!



You beauty! Are we going to make it to the century mark tonight? It's just me and you left. Now I'm bored again. I shouldn't have come home!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

so if shoo shoo is Amy, then who is Amy??


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> You beauty! Are we going to make it to the century mark tonight? It's just me and you left. Now I'm bored again. I shouldn't have come home!


 
I'd like to think so, but I don't see it happening unless some of these people that are watching decide to get involved! 

The Century mark tonight....the elapid thread mark tomorrow night!!

Oh wait, hold on. Im not talking to you :evil:


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 25, 2010)

thread viewers are dropping.... fast.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> so if shoo shoo is Amy, then who is Amy??


 
Warwick


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> i didn't even know there was a deal regarding the posting of bikini pics! BAH! what do i win?
> 
> you know guys (and gals) you would probably have better luck finding company if you were actually out and about rather than following this thread  *ducks for cover from flying bottles of booze* seriously though, who has plans for tomorrow? im going to the beach for a BBW with mates, taking my pack of pooches too, reckon they'd be a bit sore with me if they missed out on leftover chops!


 
Ok amy then! that was the deal!
Im going out to tallowwood point and taking the spit! bbq's are so average these days


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> thread viewers are dropping.... fast.


 
They"ll be back!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I'd like to think so, but I don't see it happening unless some of these people that are watching decide to get involved!
> 
> The Century mark tonight....the elapid thread mark tomorrow night!!
> 
> Oh wait, hold on. Im not talking to you :evil:



Oh cumon don't be like that, I said I was sorry! Doesn't that fix everything?



Mattsnake said:


> Warwick



What happened to Kieth? You can't change names 96 pages into the story!

There's no newbies coming along because they feel intimidated since we're all on a 1st name basis, and have been friends for quite a few pages! 
It's like some random loner walking up to a group of really cool people in the street and joining in on their jokes. But little do they know that's what we want!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

Farma said:


> They"ll be back!!


 
They all flock to see the dreaded arborist!


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Well since you have Keith back I'm gonna go to bed. Have to get up in 7 hrs and I love my sleep. Have you ever thought that the reason you guys ar eall single is because you like a woman with a man's name and perhaps there's more to it. Let's al think like Freud for a bit here.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> What happened to Kieth? You can't change names 96 pages into the story!
> 
> There's no newbies coming along because they feel intimidated since we're all on a 1st name basis, and have been friends for quite a few pages!
> It's like some random loner walking up to a group of really cool people in the street and joining in on their jokes. But little do they know that's what we want!


 
No you misunderstand, Shooshoo has presented the bikini pic so now becomes Amy, that means the original Amy who is Amy now becomes Warwick because the other Amy is called Keith, so you get which Amy gets the Amy rights to be called Amy now?

Oh and Lasnakess is Wayne.


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Lasnakess will never be called Wayne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Well since you have Keith back I'm gonna go to bed. Have to get up in 7 hrs and I love my sleep. Have you ever thought that the reason you guys ar eall single is because you like a woman with a man's name and perhaps there's more to it. Let's al think like Freud for a bit here.


 

You guys aren't women...according the first couple of pages of this thread women don't like snakes. Therefore you lot are not women. :|


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> They all flock to see the dreaded arborist!


 
well I wish they'ed stop flocking to here and actually come to my house!!


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 25, 2010)

Wotever. Goodnight Matt. 
P.S I know plenty of adult males scared of my pretty, adorable, cute lil' snakes. One even asked if my pythons were poisonous. bhahahah


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Wotever. Goodnight Matt.
> P.S I know plenty of adult males scared of my pretty, adorable, cute lil' snakes. One even asked if my pythons were poisonous. bhahahah


 
Night Angel Jezebel, sweet dreams 

I also know plenty of adult males that are scared of my cute lil' and overly huge snakes, many more guys than girls are scared of them! Just a shame that they don't really draw the ladies in...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

I have just been reading through the 1st night when this thread exploded, it's hilarious! And look what I found...



Mattsnake said:


> I dont see this thread ending just yet...in my sad mind it still has potential lol...I have 100 pages in my sites :lol:



Dreams can come true


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 25, 2010)

Is this becoming the most nonsensical (don't even know if that's a word) thread ever? At least there's pics of snakes.

Regards
God


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> No you misunderstand, Shooshoo has presented the bikini pic so now becomes Amy, that means the original Amy who is Amy now becomes Warwick because the other Amy is called Keith, so you get which Amy gets the Amy rights to be called Amy now?
> 
> Oh and Lasnakess is Wayne.



Aaah, i's all clear now!



lasnakess said:


> Lasnakess will never be called Wayne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Know your place Wayne!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I have just been reading through the 1st night when this thread exploded, it's hilarious! And look what I found...
> 
> 
> 
> Dreams can come true


 
There is a God!

Only 3 pages to go...I wish there was some way we could actually save this thread so it isn't lost once it finally comes to an end - or is it like that song?...

This is the song that never ends
yes it goes on and on my friends
some people started singing it not knowing what it was
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that never ends
yes it goes on and on my friends
some people started singing it not knowing what it was
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that never ends
yes it goes on and on my friends
some people started singing it not knowing what it was
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that never ends
yes it goes on and on my friends
some people started singing it not knowing what it was
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that never ends
yes it goes on and on my friends
some people started singing it not knowing what it was
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that never ends
yes it goes on and on my friends
some people started singing it not knowing what it was
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that never ends
yes it goes on and on my friends
some people started singing it not knowing what it was
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that never ends
yes it goes on and on my friends
some people started singing it not knowing what it was
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that never ends
yes it goes on and on my friends
some people started singing it not knowing what it was
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that never ends
yes it goes on and on my friends
some people started singing it not knowing what it was
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that never ends
yes it goes on and on my friends
some people started singing it not knowing what it was
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that never ends
yes it goes on and on my friends
some people started singing it not knowing what it was
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that never ends
yes it goes on and on my friends
some people started singing it not knowing what it was
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that never ends
yes it goes on and on my friends
some people started singing it not knowing what it was
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that never ends
yes it goes on and on my friends
some people started singing it not knowing what it was
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...

and so on and so forth.....


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> Is this becoming the most nonsensical (don't even know if that's a word) thread ever? At least there's pics of snakes.
> 
> Regards
> God



You must be proud of yourself?
Where abouts on Bribie are you? I'm going to come and shake your hand sir.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

You know that song too!
Did you watch lamb chops as a kiddly wink?!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> You must be proud of yourself?
> Where abouts on Bribie are you? I'm going to come and shake your hand sir.


 
I'm gunna come and kiss your feet! And if you read back through this thread you will see that I don't do feet!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;HNTxr2NJHa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNTxr2NJHa0[/video]

Ok they say the words wrong. I use to love that Ranga as a youngin, she's dead now though...

2 more full pages plus another post to get us into triple figures!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> You know that song too!
> Did you watch lamb chops as a kiddly wink?!


 
No I've never heard that song before :?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

If you have never herd the song how could you post the lyrics?

And don't worry I was wrong, the Ranger lives.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> If you have never herd the song how could you post the lyrics?


 
I must be Jesus.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh and Dan I forgive you...

...but you owe me big time! :lol:


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 26, 2010)

Been that long since I updated this hmm... No longer on Bribie and about to move again in two weeks.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I must be Jesus.



:shock:
I don't know what to say, I've never met a Jesus before.. Isn't there a book about you?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> Been that long since I updated this hmm... No longer on Bribie and about to move again in two weeks.



Please tell me your still in SE Qld? Or at least Australia? I will make the drive to shake that hand of yours.

Ok page 98... If some more people don't come in soon I'm going to start posting lyrics from songs I'm listening to.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> :shock:
> I don't know what to say, I've never met a Jesus before.. Isn't there a book about you?


 
Only the greatest book ever written!................Twilight...


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 26, 2010)

No the books about me gettin people to do freaky stuff. Like build an ark I'm bored so stick two of everything inside and don't forget the damn unicorns. 

Oh and the adopted one, Jesus.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

The top related thread to this one is a for sale ad for a single loft bed.. :?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Only the greatest book ever written!................Twilight...



Aah that's right, the Bible. Do you plan on eating me? 'Cause I don't know if I'm cool with that


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 26, 2010)

you might get to that 100 pages. how about some more herping pics?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> The top related thread to this one is a for sale ad for a single loft bed.. :?



Hahaha, that's all we'll need at this rate. Only reason I don't get too lonely in my double bed is because of my dog. He takes up more room than I do, a bit hot for spooning this time of year.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> No the books about me gettin people to do freaky stuff. Like build an ark I'm bored so stick two of everything inside and don't forget the damn unicorns.
> 
> Oh and the adopted one, Jesus.


 
Yeah you must have been real bored to get a senior citizen to build an over-sized raft and then round up two of any animal and sail around while it rained. Were you strict on the rules? I mean did polar bears have to mate with polar bears or could an elephant and a penguin get it on and then create some new freak creature?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice sandy, where'd you get him?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Hahaha, that's all we'll need at this rate. Only reason I don't get too lonely in my double bed is because of my dog. He takes up more room than I do, a bit hot for spooning this time of year.


 
You mean your not single :shock: Traitor!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Yeah you must have been real bored to get a senior citizen to build an over-sized raft and then round up two of any animal and sail around while it rained. Were you strict on the rules? I mean did polar bears have to mate with polar bears or could an elephant and a penguin get it on and then create some new freak creature?



A Penguilant? Or an Eleguin...

Edit: Omg omg omg omg, page 99! I can hardly breathe...


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 26, 2010)

not mine, wild specimen, location, about 3-4 hours west of where you live lol (PM for location if you want it), I thought it was a panoptes, it looked different to the other goulds we saw I am hopeless with monitors.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Dan the Hardcore Herper doing what he does best...being ******* HARDCORE!!!!


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 26, 2010)

nearly 100 pages. I bleeped out my face in pictures to hide my identity, cause nobody knows I am actually Ryan.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> A Penguilant? Or an Eleguin...
> 
> Edit: Omg omg omg omg, page 99! I can hardly breathe...


 
I wonder if Keith was on that boat?


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 26, 2010)

That'd be like crossing a python and a rat. It wouldn't stop trying to eat itself. So no inter species cross breeding. Couldn't imagine a penguins crossed with an elephant, it'd keep tripping over itself.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> not mine, wild specimen, location, about 3-4 hours west of where you live lol (PM for location if you want it), I thought it was a panoptes, it looked different to the other goulds we saw I am hopeless with monitors.


 
You can PM me that location if you like


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 26, 2010)

man thats wild, holding a bandy bandy, cant believe someone would do that, its so careless and dangerous :lol: I would have some pics of me holding mulgas but my head torch was ****ed up so I could only get a few pics of them at time, that woulda been good to post. all my handling pics are harmless things like small eyeds, roughies, red bellys, spotted blacks, goanna, plus yellow faced whip snake I think, I am usually behind the camera.


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 26, 2010)

Ah well off to bed. heading to Gunnedah in the morning.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> That'd be like crossing a python and a rat. It wouldn't stop trying to eat itself. So no inter species cross breeding. Couldn't imagine a penguins crossed with an elephant, it'd keep tripping over itself.


 
I would have called the new species Paul.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Yea I realize it's a wild one, had another stupid moment, no location needed, it's ok!



Mattsnake said:


> You mean your not single :shock: Traitor!



It's not what it looks like! We're only friends I swear!

Ok pics, I think I may have posted one of this Adder the other day? I should drink less.
Any way, I nearly creamed holding this wonderful snake, I love them, so short, fat and satisfying...
Enough of that, back to Adders...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

That adder isn't wild??


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Haha, free handling a Bandy! I'm so reckless... Ill be lucky to see past 23


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 26, 2010)

lol sent location anyway lol, adder looks awsome, I want to find one so bad! adder looks like a northern death adder, a female to be precice, strange seeing one of them as far south as sunshine coast  I think I could even guess the locality :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> That adder isn't wild??



Yea it is, turns out it's that's one I was telling you about taken from Port Douglas.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Yea it is, turns out it's that's one I was telling you about taken from Port Douglas.


 
Argh I understand now 

*edit - I just popped page 100's cherry!

I'd like to thank the cast and the crew and anybody that has been bored enough to read over this thread - and a huge thank you to the mods for not shutting us down! 

Elapid thread here we come! :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm going to celebrate with another beer!

Not as hardcore as me....


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Aww c'mon don't show soft pictures of me...that thing pissed all over me and I still don't even get a pic of me handling a wimpy BTS :lol:


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 26, 2010)

I was just about to comment on the distance between you and the harmless snake. Get some pictures of you guys with blind snakes in your hands, they are so fun the handle hey :lol:

by the way dont you have work tomorrow? I am currently in the catagory of unemployed person and am also unable to get any benifets lol, sucks for me. turns out I am not supposed to leave till I finish year 11 unless I am at tafe or have a job.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Aww c'mon don't show soft pictures of me...that thing pissed all over me and I still don't even get a pic of me handling a wimpy BTS :lol:



I would have but I don't have any! Will have to get some photo's of you playing with snakes on the next date.

Na I don't mess with Blind snakes, they're too hardcore for me!
That spiny tail mixed with the smell, deadly combination.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> I was just about to comment on the distance between you and the harmless snake. Get some pictures of you guys with blind snakes in your hands, they are so fun the handle hey :lol:
> 
> by the way dont you have work tomorrow? I am currently in the catagory of unemployed person and am also unable to get any benifets lol, sucks for me. turns out I am not supposed to leave till I finish year 11 unless I am at tafe or have a job.



Aha! It is the same Ryan!

And why the hell do you think I would be working on Australia Day?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I would have but I don't have any! Will have to get some photo's of you playing with snakes on the next date.
> 
> Na I don't mess with Blind snakes, they're too hardcore for me!
> That spiny tail mixed with the smell, deadly combination.


 
Yeah we'll find an epic blind snake for me to wrangle! I got pissed on by every snake we found the other night so a blindie isnt gunna bother me at all haha


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> by the way dont you have work tomorrow?


 
Centrelink pays my wages, but I'm gunna have to hit them up for a pay rise soon coz frankly I think Im putting in a lot of effort for just not enough cash in the hand! I mean how am I meant to be able to afford to feed me snakes...Ive got alotta mouths to feed here!


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 26, 2010)

yes its me, lol don't say my name to loud, I might get another holiday. fair enough, what you do as a job? I am gonna be apprentice chef I think, I wanted to join army, but teachers said I wouldnt get in after my behavour at school lol.


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 26, 2010)

trust me, the blind snake will bother you and everyone else in the car with you for the rest of the night :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

I tried to get into the army/air force too, but apparently Kiwi's can't fight for this country unless I have a qualification of some sort, Oh well, uni will do.

I'm just landscaping with my Uncle until Feb the 22nd when I start uni (finish my TTP course due my lack of year12) then onto Zoology!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> trust me, the blind snake will bother you and everyone else in the car with you for the rest of the night :lol:


 
Haha Ive been pretty lucky when Ive found them down in NSW and havent copped any real bad smells out of them...but yes they do still stink compared to most other snakes (except for my scrubby which bathes me everytime I have to get him out) :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

By the way, thanks for that hardcore pic of me Matt, I'm going to make it my Facebook pic


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I tried to get into the army/air force too, but apparently Kiwi's can't fight for this country unless I have a qualification of some sort, Oh well, uni will do.
> 
> I'm just landscaping with my Uncle until Feb the 22nd when I start uni (finish my TTP course due my lack of year12) then onto Zoology!


 
I was gunna do Zoology when I finished school but for some unknown reason never did, one of my mates ended up doing it and has finished now. I probably should have done it now when I look back on it...I spose I probably still could.


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 26, 2010)

dan add my facebook, I do not know the link, you can find it through matts one, I might have commented some of his pictures.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> By the way, thanks for that hardcore pic of me Matt, I'm going to make it my Facebook pic


 
Yeah I reckon its at a hardcore enough level to be made a facebook pic!

How far west of here have you herped Dan?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Don't have Matt's facebook..

Edit: Oh this Matt? Or the old ******* one?


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 26, 2010)

mattsnake matt lol.


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 26, 2010)

dont worry I found you already.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Theres another Matt???


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Theres another Matt???


 
Yes, isn't Matt one of the most common names. :lol:

In all seriousness yes, Dan's old herping buddy he mentioned earlier who broke his heart.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I was gunna do Zoology when I finished school but for some unknown reason never did, one of my mates ended up doing it and has finished now. I probably should have done it now when I look back on it...I spose I probably still could.



It's never too late!



Mattsnake said:


> Yeah I reckon its at a hardcore enough level to be made a facebook pic!
> 
> How far west of here have you herped Dan?




Where went on Saturday lol, I just decided I'm going to head out west before I start uni, that way I can go camping for a few days and find some King Browns.
Yes you're invited


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

I just had a quick chat to Amy on FB, she's a bit down 
I gave up trying to figure out how to upload another pic on there, I know it's not hard but it was taking too long for my liking.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> Yes, isn't Matt one of the most common names. :lol:


 
Wait! What? I thought I was the only one?? And here I was thinking I had an original name...no wonder Im single!



DanTheMan said:


> Where went on Saturday lol, I just decided I'm going to head out west before I start uni, that way I can go camping for a few days and find some King Browns.
> Yes you're invited


 
I just messed my pants! Im excited already lol But we have to go before I get a job which Im hoping *fingers crossed* will happen with in the next couple of weeks  hmm I just gotta find some way to rake some money together lol


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 26, 2010)

king browns like this young beast 

just noticed a fly and an ant wrecked the picture.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I just had a quick chat to Amy on FB, she's a bit down
> I gave up trying to figure out how to upload another pic on there, I know it's not hard but it was taking too long for my liking.


 
Aww that sucks, she never added me on facebook...mustn't have liked me  
Photos upload ridiculously quick on my facebook for some reason.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Wait! What? I thought I was the only one?? And here I was thinking I had an original name...no wonder Im single!
> 
> 
> 
> I just messed my pants! Im excited already lol But we have to go before I get a job which Im hoping *fingers crossed* will happen with in the next couple of weeks  hmm I just gotta find some way to rake some money together lol



Haha, yeap ok I'm going to get saving! I'm thinking sort of St. George area? And towards Cunnamulla, and _maybe _home via Charleville, Roma etc... Just under 2000km :shock:. I would kill to head into Birdsville and try for a Tai, but that will be another trip I think.



Gecko75 said:


> king browns like this young beast
> 
> just noticed a fly and an ant wrecked the picture.



You bastard!


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 26, 2010)

plenty of good spots closer, but further west the better, west of st george is pretty good, the town area is pretty **** for herping though, we only saw a few lizards there. your trip sounds good though I look foward to pictures, I will be like a herper taxi in a few months aswell cause when I get my P's I am gonna need people that are trustworthy to go with, bit hard doing it all solo, will be up your way a lot, will probably actually move up there one day.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Haha, yeap ok I'm going to get saving! I'm thinking sort of St. George area? And towards Cunnamulla, and _maybe _home via Charleville, Roma etc... Just under 2000km :shock:. I would kill to head into Birdsville and try for a Tai, but that will be another trip I think.


 
Sounds awesome! Set a date and I'll have my **** firmly planted in that passenger seat! I better get saving...some how :?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh Dan thanks for the concern, I may not be on here as much over the next few days but I’ll still be here to contribute to the awesomeness that is officially- THE GREATEST THREAD EVER (I request the Mods to change the title of the thread to announce this greatness).

Matt I didn’t add you on FB because you don’t have a FB on your page! Most people were adding me instead.


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 26, 2010)

your whinging about birdsville being a long way, we came from down near sydney and did about 3000km to get to where we were going lol and we drove the whole way (mum most of it cause I am lazy and because its to far)

do you all think this thread is better then "THREATS" thread, that was a thread to remember.

Also I think I added the wrong dan :lol: but oh well.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Oh Dan thanks for the concern, I may not be on here as much over the next few days but I’ll still be here to contribute to the awesomeness that is officially- THE GREATEST THREAD EVER (I request the Mods to change the title of the thread to announce this greatness).
> 
> Matt I didn’t add you on FB because you don’t have a FB on your page! Most people were adding me instead.


 
Hope your doing ok Amy, your family now 

Here ya go:

Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Sounds awesome! Set a date and I'll have my **** firmly planted in that passenger seat! I better get saving...some how :?



If we do end up in Cunnamulla, it's only an extra 312km to Charleville.. That's if we get that far west.
As for money, I know how it is to be a bum, so just whatever you can spare will be sweet and the rest is on me, you can repay me with your company  Doing it a lone would be lame.
Omg, ROADTRIP!

I thought a mouse just ran past me, but no, it's a big assed spider, he's safe in here.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> do you all think this thread is better then "THREATS" thread, that was a thread to remember.


 
Haha yeah I think this is better than the threats thread (which you and me were also a part of lol) It only lasted one night but damn it was funny!!!!!



DanTheMan said:


> If we do end up in Cunnamulla, it's only an extra 312km to Charleville.. That's if we get that far west.
> As for money, I know how it is to be a bum, so just whatever you can spare will be sweet and the rest is on me, you can repay me with your company  Doing it a lone would be lame.
> Omg, ROADTRIP!


 
Im getting so excited just sitting here! lol To go that far west would be awesome and Birdsville even more awesome but yeah your the driver/organiser lol. I'll rake together as much as I can...might have to sell some stock 

ROADTRIP! ROADTRIP! ROADTRIP!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Haha yeah I think this is better than the threats thread (which you and me were also a part of lol) It only lasted one night but damn it was funny!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa settle down there, I don't to make you separate with some of your babies!

I'm so amped I'm thinking about leaving right now, I want to feel the desert heat on my face and the soft red sand under my feet!
Ok at this stage I have about $200 towards it, that will cover food? After Friday I will have another few hundy towards it, might have to go not long before I start uni, I will just have to finish work a week or two earlier.


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 26, 2010)

good luck, very jealous I expect lots of pictures, the most important thing other then getting the pictures of everything no matter what is something to keep away flys, I can usually handle them, but there were hundreds of them when I was out west last and they are bloody annoying, most times I had atleast 50 hanging around me and when I talked I often had one go in my mouth, and hundreds of mosquiotos aswell because of all the rain. as I said in PM to you matt, be nocturnal, just herp from late arvo to dawn, day is pretty much a waste of time cause its to hot, only thing in middle of day we saw was sand monitors, panoptes were even hiding under logs, and beardies and burns dragons occasionally which were heaps quick to escape. again have fun.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 26, 2010)

:O Did someone say roadtrip?!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Whoa settle down there, I don't to make you separate with some of your babies!
> 
> I'm so amped I'm thinking about leaving right now, I want to feel the desert heat on my face and the soft red sand under my feet!
> Ok at this stage I have about $200 towards it, that will cover food? After Friday I will have another few hundy towards it, might have to go not long before I start uni, I will just have to finish work a week or two earlier.


 
Ive never seen any form of desert before so Im extra excited! lol I reckon I could come up with a few hundred dollars within the next fortnight if I cut down on spending any money that isnt meant for bills on maccas for lunch everyday... 
Dont worry I wont be selling off snakes...but I might have to soon if I cant get work coz I wont be able to feed them all. lol
I also have a birthday coming up soon so I'll hit up the olds for some cash.

I think things will work out just fine 

*edit - forgot I have car rego in a few weeks time...hmm I'll work something out.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> :O Did someone say roadtrip?!


 
You coming Amy?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 26, 2010)

hey Dan puppy... that pic of you with that banded is gorgeous.. you are going to be something when you mature a bit.. the ladies are going to fall at your feet

Keith xxoo

I love this thread.. I have got a LOT out of it ;-)

and if there is a road trip I want to come too... have we filled the car yet??


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 26, 2010)

if its free for all, I could try talk parents into paying for a plane ticket up and back, plus shouting a $100 or so in petrol etc cause my parents will do anything to get rid of me for a while, but after the cost of my last trip mum probably isnt to keen on forking out more cash lol.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 26, 2010)

I’m SOOOOO coming, as long as you come get me I’ll be hitting it up with yall. I’ll just pack my bags and wait here...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Aww FRIENDS 4 EVA!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yay! Let’s all hold hands and sing songs together!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> :O Did someone say roadtrip?!



You're coming, and that's a fact!



Mattsnake said:


> Ive never seen any form of desert before so Im extra excited! lol I reckon I could come up with a few hundred dollars within the next fortnight if I cut down on spending any money that isnt meant for bills on maccas for lunch everyday...
> Dont worry I wont be selling off snakes...but I might have to soon if I cant get work coz I wont be able to feed them all. lol
> I also have a birthday coming up soon so I'll hit up the olds for some cash.
> 
> ...



Well we'll just see how it goes and play it by ear. I've never seen desert either, and I cant wait!
They should be getting some rain out there over the next week or two, so should liven things up before we head out!
Not keen on flies though, just 1 landing on me drives me insane, I'll probably end up punching myself i the face to try and kill them.



Tuatara said:


> hey Dan puppy... that pic of you with that banded is gorgeous.. you are going to be something when you mature a bit.. the ladies are going to fall at your feet
> 
> Keith xxoo
> 
> ...



Aww shucks 
But what do mean when I'm mature? I'm already beating them off with a stick! I'm just in this thread because I was bored....
There's a seat right next to Amy with your name on it Keith!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Double post?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 26, 2010)

Dan did you just post the exact same comment twice?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh it's happening within the next few weeks and that's a fact! 

Would be great if Amy and Keith could come along, and Ryan too...what an epic adventure we could have... And you know what? It's all because of this thread! 

I love you countrytriton!!!


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm off to bed, hopefully this will be going strong again by the morning.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 26, 2010)

CountryTriton should win an official ASP award for this greatness he has created...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Dan did you just post the exact same comment twice?



I think he's just trying to get his post count up :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Dan did you just post the exact same comment twice?



I believe I did?



Mattsnake said:


> Oh it's happening within the next few weeks and that's a fact!
> 
> Would be great if Amy and Keith could come along, and Ryan too...what an epic adventure we could have... And you know what? It's all because of this thread!
> 
> I love you countrytriton!!!



Epic doesn't describe this, there is no word for it as of yet...



AMY22 said:


> CountryTriton should win an official ASP award for this greatness he has created...



I'm starting to question his greatness, I mean yes he started the thread, but really, who is to thank for the 102 pages of pure gold? He has posted in here like what, 4 times?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ah but, it all began with one single post, this post being thought up by the legendary CountryTriton. Would we be here if not for him?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I'm starting to question his greatness, I mean yes he started the thread, but really, who is to thank for the 102 pages of pure gold??



Me?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Ah but, it all began with one single post, this post being thought up by the legendary CountryTriton. Would we be here if not for him?



No we would not, I am sorry for questioning our holey one...

Pssst, Matt


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 26, 2010)

My tushy hurts...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> My tushy hurts...



I'm not sure that we want to know why...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Heaven


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> No we would not, I am sorry for questioning our holey one...


 
We all have questions about our beginning and may stray, but we shall find happiness in the Truth of our creator... CountryTriton


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 26, 2010)

:O is that... the OUTBACK... I wish to go so greatly...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> No we would not, I am sorry for questioning our holey one...
> 
> Pssst, Matt



*giggles like a little school girl*


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Hahaha



AMY22 said:


> :O is that... the OUTBACK... I wish to go so greatly...



Your wish is my command, be in Qld in like 2-3 weeks.

My eye's won't stay open, and sparky's calling me to bed, he want's to spoon. I'll catch you gangsters on the flip side!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 26, 2010)

Why can’t you drive down from QLD to get me?
I’ll shall be hitting my bed soon to, well, I’m already in bed, but back to sleep I shall go


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

The sandman is calling..I'm off to beddy byes, lates!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 26, 2010)

ha ha Im going NT in March AGAIN!!! come if you want


----------



## Jumala (Jan 26, 2010)

My god! Go out of internet access for a week and look at what happened!!!  This is an epic post lol.

Farma - soulmate Turkey drinker sounds like a plan to me  but you are just a little far for me to go.


----------



## euphorion (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



of everything i missed last night i found this post the most disturbing. IT'S TOO HOT TO SPOON! 

lolz and stuff


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

104 pages of mildly amusing crap...well done :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> of everything i missed last night i found this post the most disturbing. IT'S TOO HOT TO SPOON!
> 
> lolz and stuff



No no, we had the fan on full blast! I actually ended up with 2 dogs on my bed, we had a merry old time.



miley_take said:


> 104 pages of mildly amusing crap...well done :lol:



Mildly? Are you mental?


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Mildly? Are you mental?




That is debatable... though I'm more sane then most of the members on here :lol: you can ask matt after I meet him tomorrow though hahahaha


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> 104 pages of mildly amusing crap...well done :lol:



Emily after that comment I won't be picking you up from the train station anymore! :evil:


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Emily after that comment I won't be picking you up from the train station anymore! :evil:



Your loss matty! :loloh god... I'm starting to follow this thread :?)


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Whoa whats going on here!? I think you have some explaining to do Matt..


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Whoa whats going on here!? I think you have some explaining to do Matt..



Should I feel guilty I got you in trouble Matt....? Nahhhhhhh :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Whoa whats going on here!? I think you have some explaining to do Matt..



Don't get a jealous Dan


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

I envy you, you're meeting a real girl! I've always wondered what they're like?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm not actually sure if she's a real girl yet...I'll have to let you know tomorrow night


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I envy you, you're meeting a real girl! I've always wondered what they're like?





Mattsnake said:


> I'm not actually sure if she's a real girl yet...I'll have to let you know tomorrow night




Roflmao... I haven't been classed as a real girl for a while :lol: seems that an obsession with snakes, piercings, fishing and any other activity that involves outside and mud makes me more male :shock:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> Roflmao... I haven't been classed as a real girl for a while :lol: seems that an obsession with snakes, piercings, fishing and any other activity that involves outside and mud makes me more male :shock:



Ok Dan I was mistaken...she is a dude..


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 26, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> of everything i missed last night i found this post the most disturbing. IT'S TOO HOT TO SPOON!
> 
> ff


 
dam straight - its just hot sweety sx - and roll to the other side of the bed weather


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Ok Dan I was mistaken...she is a dude..



Well you're in for a shock then... Last time I checked I was still female... :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Ok Dan I was mistaken...she is a dude..



What can we name it?



miley_take said:


> Well you're in for a shock then... Last time I checked I was still female... :lol:



Do I really have to tell you the rules?


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> What can we name it?




I get a name now?? :shock::lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok, competition to see who is the biggest loser in this thread. I have 215 posts in here, who can top that?
Make that 216 now


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 26, 2010)

How did you find out you have 216 posts in this thread?
Please don’t tell me you counted them...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Yea I did, do you want me to count yours too? That's what I do on Australia Day...

Na you just hold your mouse over the little envelope thing with the arrow on it next to this thread out on the new posts page, I just discovered this!
Mmm that roast lamb smells ready, well past beer o'clock I think! I may catch you guys through the day as I try to escape the company we have over.


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> Well you're in for a shock then... Last time I checked I was still female... :lol:


 
the only reasonable thing to do here is to get a second opinion :shock:


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 26, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> How did you find out you have 216 posts in this thread?
> Please don’t tell me you counted them...


 
I think he meant he has made 216 posts in this thread


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok I think I may be the biggest loser...or biggest APS legend? I dunno who's making the rules so you decide.. but this is my 300th post in this thread


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Hahaha, niiiice! Solid effort, I'd say the biggest APS legend, I'm sure that has to be a record, most post's by 1 person in 1 thread?

Hey they E on google is a snake for Australia Day, they should make the L a shovel


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

I have no idea on how many posts i have made, but i'm pretty sure its nowhere near 300, and i've got to say i'm a little hurt not to be invited on your trip. I might just go on my own, about 100m behind yours  I think you should call her Mikey, kind of seems right somehow


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 26, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> I think he meant he has made 216 posts in this thread


 
Yeah I know that’s what he meant. 
I think I am in the running for biggest loser on this thread, I only have 161 posts...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh crap, sorry dirty boobs!
I would invite you but there's only 2 seats, I'll have to fold the back seats up to make room for all the gear, it's only a small 2 door, short wheel based 4WD. We could tie you to the bonnet?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Hahaha, niiiice! Solid effort, I'd say the biggest APS legend, I'm sure that has to be a record, most post's by 1 person in 1 thread?
> 
> Hey they E on google is a snake for Australia Day, they should make the L a shovel


 
Yeah Im pretty freakin EPIC! Im now 301 posts more advanced herpetologically (shhhhh but dont tell anyone that they were made in chit chat). I think I am now more than capable of naming peoples new snakes and telling others that - mate, that is definatly a keelback!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Yeah I know that’s what he meant.
> I think I am in the running for biggest loser on this thread, I only have 161 posts...


 
No Amy, the biggest losers are those no-hoper desperates that have only made between 1 and 10 posts...FOR SHAME!!!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Oh crap, sorry dirty boobs!
> I would invite you but there's only 2 seats, I'll have to fold the back seats up to make room for all the gear, it's only a small 2 door, short wheel based 4WD. We could tie you to the bonnet?


 
You could sit on my lap, or vise versa?


----------



## azn4114 (Jan 26, 2010)

whoa,some people are going to become reptile experts after this thread has finished(If it ever does)remember>if you have over 2000 posts you are reptile gods,so keep posting,yous are getting closer


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Oh crap, sorry dirty boobs!
> I would invite you but there's only 2 seats, I'll have to fold the back seats up to make room for all the gear, it's only a small 2 door, short wheel based 4WD. We could tie you to the bonnet?


No no thats fine, I totally understand. :cry: I'll just stay here and look after this thread, maybe try and catch up to Matts awesomeness. I'll just save my pennies for the Gladstone and Sydney expo


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> You could sit on my lap, or vise versa?


 
I'm in


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Here you go Matt, what do you reckon?
Caloundra QLD to Dalby QLD - Google Maps


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Here you go Matt, what do you reckon?
> Caloundra QLD to Dalby QLD - Google Maps


 
That looks perfect to me, as long as we get out as far as Cunnamulla we should see plenty! Its then only another 1093km from Charleville to Birdsville Hahaha


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey puppies xxooo just dropping by to give you the love cause I have some stuff to do today.. ill be on later after drinkies!! smoochy smoochy.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Hey puppies xxooo just dropping by to give you the love cause I have some stuff to do today.. ill be on later after drinkies!! smoochy smoochy.


 
Happy Aussie Day Keith! Hope ya have a good day...I might actually go and do something soon aswell


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Happy Aussie Day Keith! Hope ya have a good day...I might actually go and do something soon aswell


 Thanks Matty... i saw sad enough to try and see how many posts I have put on this thread but couldnt find what Dan was on about!! oh well Im sure I cant beat him though.. being Dan the man and all buhahahahahaha... kisses


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 26, 2010)

I was hoping to do something today with a rather unreliable friend who is having a pool party, I don’t know if that’s going to happen anymore though...


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I think you should call her Mikey, kind of seems right somehow



Niiice, so in reality, I'm now Emiky? 

I was out for the day too... Having something that resembles a life... :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh crap, I was going to go herping tomorrow Matt, but your picking up your girlfriend aye? Unless she wants to come?
Thursday would be the best night but we have the herpies support group...


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Oh crap, I was going to go herping tomorrow Matt, but your picking up your girlfriend aye? Unless she wants to come?
> Thursday would be the best night but we have the herpies support group...



ha ha you can all get herpies together... how sweet


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Oh crap, I was going to go herping tomorrow Matt, but your picking up your girlfriend aye? Unless she wants to come?
> Thursday would be the best night but we have the herpies support group...




Bahahaha I'd love to come, and I'm handy with a camera, buuuuuuut I kinda need to catch a train back to brisbane... and have to be on the tilt train by 11 on thurs to head back home


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Oh crap, I was going to go herping tomorrow Matt, but your picking up your girlfriend aye? Unless she wants to come?
> Thursday would be the best night but we have the herpies support group...



What time were you planning on going? Not till around 6ish again? 

I just plan on having a quickie and then ditching her anyway :| shhh don't tell her that.. :lol:


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> What time were you planning on going? Not till around 6ish again?
> 
> I just plan on having a quickie and then ditching her anyway :| shhh don't tell her that.. :lol:



Who's using who now matty? :lol:


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 26, 2010)

I’m so glad you guys are talking on here again, I’m bored as all hell, and knowing everyone is at my friends house having a pool party just brings out the realisation of this boringness.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 26, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I’m so glad you guys are talking on here again, I’m bored as all hell, and knowing everyone is at my friends house having a pool party just brings out the realisation of this boringness.


Oh Amy... maybe I should go for a drive to Adelaide.. I want to go to the zoo there soon anyway!!

We can go find some real men... if they even exist in Adelaide.. everytime I go to Adelaide it is **** LMAO... why is S H U T an obsenity??


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> Who's using who now matty? :lol:



I dunno you tell me


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I’m so glad you guys are talking on here again, I’m bored as all hell, and knowing everyone is at my friends house having a pool party just brings out the realisation of this boringness.




Ohhhhh don't you worry, I probably talk under concrete (noooo this hasn't been tested, nor do I want it to!!!) so the chances of me shutting up are slim to none :lol:


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I dunno you tell me



I was hoping you'd tell me :? oh well, either way 'tis a win win situation :lol:


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 26, 2010)

wow... just checked my bank balance and I had 1000 more dollars than I thought... HELL YEAH


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 26, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Oh Amy... maybe I should go for a drive to Adelaide.. I want to go to the zoo there soon anyway!!
> 
> We can go find some real men... if they even exist in Adelaide.. everytime I go to Adelaide it is **** LMAO... why is S H U T an obsenity??


Because there are children on here! Tsk tsk...
I haven’t seen any real men in Adelaide, hence the reason I’m single. I’m not gonna look for a guy it’s a waste of time, if there’s one out there he can come to me...




miley_take said:


> Ohhhhh don't you worry, I probably talk under concrete (noooo this hasn't been tested, nor do I want it to!!!) so the chances of me shutting up are slim to none :lol:


 
Ah well apparently I’m now going to my friends house for swimming and watching everyone get drunk, if I get any good pictures I might put some up for yall to enjoy (no I won’t be wearing a bikini so don’t get excited guys)


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> wow... just checked my bank balance and I had 1000 more dollars than I thought... HELL YEAH



You don't want to fund mine and Dan's trip then do you oh lovely, beautiful Keithy?


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> You don't want to fund mine and Dan's trip then do you oh lovely, beautiful Keithy?



This day and age Matty dearest... flattery 95% of the time gets you... let me see... nowhere!!! :lol:


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 26, 2010)

only 5 more pages in the last 12 hours, not as much as I thought.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 26, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Because there are children on here! Tsk tsk...
> I haven’t seen any real men in Adelaide, hence the reason I’m single. I’m not gonna look for a guy it’s a waste of time, if there’s one out there he can come to me


 ahhh that was my mistake the last two relationships I were in... they found me!! both were still in love with there exs :evil:. So I am going shopping for mine!! I have learnt my lesson... I hope:?


Mattsnake said:


> You don't want to fund mine and Dan's trip then do you oh lovely, beautiful Keithy?



Well I am going NT in march.. come with!! I am being told I should come back up to queensland... AGAIN!! meh why not??? thank god for tiger airways... Hello Maroochydore


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 26, 2010)

also, if theres room for one more and you need more petrol money, I'm happy to shout 100 or 200 dollars.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> Bahahaha I'd love to come, and I'm handy with a camera, buuuuuuut I kinda need to catch a train back to brisbane... and have to be on the tilt train by 11 on thurs to head back home



So you're coming to the Sunny Coast, and leaving on the same night? You must be desperate.
Hope Matt does the trick



Mattsnake said:


> What time were you planning on going? Not till around 6ish again?
> 
> I just plan on having a quickie and then ditching her anyway :| shhh don't tell her that.. :lol:



Hahaha, yea same time, are you keen?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> also, if theres room for one more and you need more petrol money, I'm happy to shout 100 or 200 dollars.



Would be great, but sorry Ryan, there's only two seats due to me having a small 4WD, the back seats will have to be folded up to make room for gear, I may even have to take my 12 inch sub out! 
And Matt's lap is taken by dirty boobs, and considering I'm driving it may be a bit hard to have some one on my lap, although it would be the worth the effort for Amy 
Oh no wait, we're just friends right? How about some benefits?


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> So you're coming to the Sunny Coast, and leaving on the same night? You must be desperate.
> Hope Matt does the trick



rofl... I'm pushed for time this time, hoping for a longer trip later on in the year... I only decided I was coming down at 2am Thursday morning... hopped on a train saturday morning :lol: been meaning to meet matt since the ipswich reptile thing, but he had to work and I was IV'd to a hospital bed


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Ooooh so we may have some real APS romance after all! Eeeww Matt's going to have girl germs!


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Ooooh so we may have some real APS romance after all! Eeeww Matt's going to have girl germs!



:shock: How about noooooooooooooooooooooo....

Romance and relationships are waaaaaaaayyyy too complicated :|


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

So you're going to give Matt blue balls? Sorry to bring up your balls Matt, just think it's a bit unfair the way this tart is playing you :lol:
After all the effort he's going through to pick you up from the station, you're not even going to put out in repayment?


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> So you're going to give Matt blue balls? Sorry to bring up your balls Matt, just think it's a bit unfair the way this tart is playing you :lol:
> After all the effort he's going through to pick you up from the station, you're not even going to put out in repayment?



Hey hey hey hey hey!!!! I said relationships and romance are complicated...read between the lines Danny boy :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> So you're coming to the Sunny Coast, and leaving on the same night? You must be desperate.
> Hope Matt does the trick
> 
> 
> ...



No I'm just that great that ladies travel from far and wide just to spend a day with me...and to learn a few things while their at it :lol:



Yep I'm keen as mustard


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Mustard is pretty keen, so I'll see you same time, same place, tomorrow!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> Hey hey hey hey hey!!!! I said relationships and romance are complicated...read between the lines Danny boy :lol:



Sex is pretty easy when your as good at it as I am  hahahaha


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Sex is pretty easy when your as good at it as I am  hahahaha



I'm easy...certainly not cheap though  bad luck for you hahaha


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> I'm easy...certainly not cheap though  bad luck for you hahaha


 
So what? We're talking like $6-7 ???


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Hahaha, so many things I could say right now, but I'm afraid I'll cross the line.
And don't even think of coming back claiming things happened without pics guys


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

Stick with Amy Matt, she takes loose change


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> So what? We're talking like $6-7 ???



they're missing a few zero's.... but for you I'll do mates rates :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> they're missing a few zero's.... but for you I'll do mates rates :lol:


 
Oh sorry $6.00 - $7.00 that better??


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Oh sorry $6.00 - $7.00 that better??



Haha, good call!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Oh sorry $6.00 - $7.00 that better??


 
I like it :lol:


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Oh sorry $6.00 - $7.00 that better??



Lmao, touche' touche'.... but those decimals need to me moved to the right a bit more... :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> Lmao, touche' touche'.... but those decimals need to me moved to the right a bit more... :lol:


 
60.00 - 70.00 euro? C'mon everybodies got a price!


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> 60.00 - 70.00 euro? C'mon everybodies got a price!



Yes, yes I do... but you still haven't found mine


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> Yes, yes I do... but you still haven't found mine


Higher or Lower?


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Higher or Lower?



higher... hahahahahaha


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

You must be special Matt, I've seen her twice and i didn't even get a hello


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> You must be special Matt, I've seen her twice and i didn't even get a hello



Now I'm confused :?:lol:


----------



## ItsPixie (Jan 26, 2010)

single but mostly just looking for like minded people and maybe drinking buddies haha


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

I saw you at Gladstone and the Scales and Tails Festival. You ignored me both times!


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I saw you at Gladstone and the Scales and Tails Festival. You ignored me both times!



AWWWWW!!!  Next time come up and crash tackle/hug me or something... I'm often in my own world and don't notice my glasses sitting on my nose half the time :lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> AWWWWW!!!  Next time come up and crash tackle/hug me or something... I'm often in my own world and don't notice my glasses sitting on my nose half the time :lol:


 I would but now i'm scared that Matt might get jealous.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

I see a new target!!! :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I would but now i'm scared that Matt might get jealous.


 
I think you'll be right Greg lol ....Ive just spotted a new target anyway :lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

Your such a hussy Matt


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

It's a serious medical issue


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

It will be if all these girls ever get together


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> It's a serious medical issue



Awwwwww, I'll give you a hug tomorrow  :lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

One day Matt i wanna see your scrubby, I wanna get one but have to wait until 2011. I promised my wife no more reptiles this year


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> Awwwwww, I'll give you a hug tomorrow  :lol:


 
God your a forgiving woman aren't you, he just had another woman in his sights and your going to give him a hug :shock:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 26, 2010)

I cannot believe that this thread has gotten to 110 pages...


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

6 more pages and we'll beat the elapid pics thread, tonight it's our night to shine


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> One day Matt i wanna see your scrubby, I wanna get one but have to wait until 2011. I promised my wife no more reptiles this year


 
He's only a yearling at the moment and an absolute nut job! lol I only handle him if I have to clean the enclosure (which I had to do today and I didnt get bitten once which was impressive ). Soon Im gunna start handling him often to try and calm him down, but at the moment all as he wants to do is bite and ****** all over me and everything else!
But your more than welcome to come and see him whenever you want.



Mudimans said:


> God your a forgiving woman aren't you, he just had another woman in his sights and your going to give him a hug :shock:


 
What can I say? Im irresistable...


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

Matt.......Behave


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Matt.......Behave


 
Dont worry...I would NEVER EVER even consider it!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Haha, I love you guys. I don't know what I would have done over the last few days without this thread. 


ItsPixie said:


> single but mostly just looking for like minded people and maybe drinking buddies haha


No one lives in Hervey Bay, and it's too far to drive for a drink. But I don't think it's a drink Matt has in mind, or any guy here for that matter...
Matt, any chance I could come a few minutes earlier tomorrow and have a look at your snake? 
I reckon I could tame the feisty little bastard


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

If we ever do go on a camping trip, dirty boobs will be the guy with the baby, who agree's? Get him a big pair of aviators and he's that weird guy off The Hangover (except you're not weird DB, you just have a sweet beard)


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Dont worry...I would NEVER EVER even consider it!



Behaving doesn't make for fun though!!!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Haha, I love you guys. I don't know what I would have done over the last few days without this thread.
> 
> No one lives in Hervey Bay, and it's too far to drive for a drink. But I don't think it's a drink Matt has in mind, or any guy here for that matter...
> Matt, any chance I could come a few minutes earlier tomorrow and have a look at your snake?
> I reckon I could tame the feisty little bastard


 
Sure I'd love for you come over and handle my snake  lol. Everyone wants to come over to see my snake and he's only still small! lol.



DanTheMan said:


> If we ever do go on a camping trip, dirty boobs will be the guy with the baby, who agree's? Get him a big pair of aviators and he's that weird guy off The Hangover (except you're not weird DB, you just have a sweet beard)


 
Does that mean we now call him Allan? lol

Yeah Im hell jealous of that beard! I wish I could grow one like that instead of the patchy hobo stubble I've got going on at the moment!


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I wish I could grow one like that instead of the patchy hobo stubble I've got going on at the moment!




Do people want photos? I can always take some tomorrow.... :lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

You think the beard is sweet, check out the photo on page 11 of me on the names and faces thread. Of course we want photos, just PM them to us if they're R rated


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Sure I'd love for you come over and handle my snake  lol. Everyone wants to come over to see my snake and he's only still small! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet, how does 5.47pm sound?

Let him decide, Dirty Boobs, or Allan?
It would be good to have the manliness he has, my patches are slowly filling out but I'm still a long way off, but at least it stops people asking for my ID when buying booze, if I shave it all off I look about 13


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

I do like Dirty Boobs lol
I went out to Redcliffe the other day and got asked for ID at a pub, couldn't believe it. They wouldn't let me in because i didn't have my wallet.
But your right, i am VERY manly


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Haha I'll be 22 in a couple of weeks and I think your doing better than me in the beard department Dan! If I shave it off and cut my hair shorter I look like a newborn :lol:

Umm nah 5:47 is no good for me im afraid, can you possibly make it 5:48:27 ?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Haha I'll be 22 in a couple of weeks and I think your doing better than me in the beard department Dan! If I shave it off and cut my hair shorter I look like a newborn :lol:Umm nah 5:47 is no good for me im afraid, can you possibly make it 5:48:27 ?



Haha, wow, I feel so manly now! 
I'm actually going to try and pull up outside your house at that time

Btw, Matt, I don't know how to tell you this, but, uuumm.... Your girl is chatting me up via PM....


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Btw, Matt, I don't know how to tell you this, but, uuumm.... Your girl is chatting me up via PM....


 
Which one? :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Which one? :lol:



Sorry I forgot you're such a pimp, this time it's Emily!

Where's Keith? I miss her and her $1000 that she doesn't need, that's about what it will take to do our trip, I can think of a few ways to repay her that she's been dreaming about over the last few days?


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

hahahaha i just fire twirled, i was awesome lol


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Who said I was owned?! :?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> Who said I was owned?! :?



Oh so you're that type? Sorry, not a fan of sloppy seconds. :lol:


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Oh so you're that type? Sorry, not a fan of sloppy seconds. :lol:



Ohhhh well, I can be a one man girl... who wants to start the bidding? :lol:


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 26, 2010)

WELL.. Ill just claim im the best of the lot of you then bring it back to what this thing started as, a thread for single herpers.. Now, im blind drunk and look absolutely terrible in the photo as i just took it and i just drank a carton of corona for aussie day.. AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE!!!!!... But yes, Lets just say i need a woman not afraid of inverts as i do have a crap load of spiders in my bedroom and such and the reptiles and all that jazz, so gimme a yell if you like my drunken hairy-ness i shouldnt have shaved, id have owned you all in beard territory.. i looked like abe lincoln.. oh yeah, i know.. amazing. But yeah........ i dont know im drunk.







Cheers
Steve


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> Ohhhh well, I can be a one man girl... who wants to start the bidding? :lol:



Hold up 'll just check my wallet...
Ok I can beat Matt's offer,I have $7.40!


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Hold up 'll just check my wallet...
> Ok I can beat Matt's offer,I have $7.40!



You're the winner atm... :lol::lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Steve my dear boy, I believe Dirty Boobs beats you in the beard department, I'm sorry! At least you tried.

Edit: I forgot to announce, due to my popularity, my inbox is full and have delete a heap on PM's! This is the 2nd time I've done it, I must not be far off Matt


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Hold up 'll just check my wallet...
> Ok I can beat Matt's offer,I have $7.40!


 
I got 1500 in my wallet, but if i was that hard up id just go to a brothel lol...


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Steve my dear boy, I believe Dirty Boobs beats you in the beard department, I'm sorry! At least you tried.



Like i said mate, did have it growing large and powerful, but its getting a tad hot at work while working next to boiling tubs of acid and water when i have a full face beard and long-ish hair lol. Cant see it atm its all tied back.


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh, btw, I cook too!!! Quite well actually hahaha


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Damn it, too many mistakes in my posts now, I should slow down on the Carltons...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Sorry I forgot you're such a pimp, this time it's Emily!
> 
> Where's Keith? I miss her and her $1000 that she doesn't need, that's about what it will take to do our trip, I can think of a few ways to repay her that she's been dreaming about over the last few days?


 
I miss Keith too, I know how I could repay her...Id be 'flat out like a lizard drinking' but thats what she's into  LOVE YOU KEITH!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> Oh, btw, I cook too!!! Quite well actually hahaha


I'll have a quarter pounder, big mac and an MM mcflurry please


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> Ohhhh well, I can be a one man girl... who wants to start the bidding? :lol:


 
How about you pay me $7.40?



trogdor1988 said:


> Like i said mate, did have it growing large and powerful, but its getting a tad hot at work while working next to boiling tubs of acid and water when i have a full face beard and long-ish hair lol. Cant see it atm its all tied back.


 
Are you THE Trogdor? As in Trogdor the burninator???:shock:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I'll have a quarter pounder, big mac and an MM mcflurry please


 
Im eating Maccas at the moment ......again!


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I'll have a quarter pounder, big mac and an MM mcflurry please



pffffft, my desserts are waaaaaay better than mcflurry's!


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> How about you pay me $7.40?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you THE Trogdor? As in Trogdor the burninator???:shock:



You know it buddy, Trogdor was a man, he was a... DRAGON MAN!!.. well.. maybe he was just a DRAGON!! but he was still.. TROGDOOOORRRR!!!!.. TROGDOOOORRR!!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I miss Keith too, I know how I could repay her...Id be 'flat out like a lizard drinking' but thats what she's into  LOVE YOU KEITH!



Hahhahaha! I'm sure she would appreciate it! She's going to get a bit flustered reading that


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

My favorite desert is milo on ice cream, god i could eat that all day. 
Can i have a chip Matt?


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> pffffft, my desserts are waaaaaay better than mcflurry's!


 

And i bet my cooking poo's all over yours, I wanted to be a chef for a few years there but i couldnt see myself peeling vegetable for 3 years then learning to cook for one. Im good enough as it is. Honestly im a bloody legend in the kitchen, cooking is relaxing.. same as herping and bushwalking.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello josh, catching up are we?


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> And i bet my cooking poo's all over yours, I wanted to be a chef for a few years there but i couldnt see myself peeling vegetable for 3 years then learning to cook for one. Im good enough as it is. Honestly im a bloody legend in the kitchen, cooking is relaxing.. same as herping and bushwalking.



No, probably not but I haven't had any time or the opportunities to hone my skills :lol: I just like cooking, preferably sweet things, the more challenging the better


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 26, 2010)

I love cooking big stews and soups, chunky stuff.. Peasant food as they call it, im half irish half polish so i like thick chunky european dishes. Although anything to do with chicken i usually like lol.


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

CHICKEN! Yeah it's got to be my favourite to cook with :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> My favorite desert is milo on ice cream, god i could eat that all day.
> Can i have a chip Matt?


 
Sure, but I just dropped them all over my foot and the carpet. Now they have hair and dirt mixed in with them. Still want one?


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 26, 2010)

I-rection!!!! Its awesome, chicken truly is ambrosia, the food of the gods as you will.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> CHICKEN! Yeah it's got to be my favourite to cook with :lol:


 
Booorrrrrinnngggggg!....... :lol:


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> I-rection!!!! Its awesome, chicken truly is ambrosia, the food of the gods as you will.



Mmmmm yeah, I do a really nice citrus roast chook  

As for deserts, I love making tirramisu, macadamia nut pies, toffees, cakes... etc etc


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, me and miley_take are now in love with each other thanks to the ever amazing wonderful power of chicken. Cmon guys, lets see everyone else get themselves some herpers... wow, that could have sounded bad.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> And i bet my cooking poo's all over yours, I wanted to be a chef for a few years there but i couldnt see myself peeling vegetable for 3 years then learning to cook for one. Im good enough as it is. Honestly im a bloody legend in the kitchen, cooking is relaxing.. same as herping and bushwalking.


 
Hey hey hey! There are no ego's allowed in here! :lol::lol:


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> Well, me and miley_take are now in love with each other thanks to the ever amazing wonderful power of chicken. Cmon guys, lets see everyone else get themselves some herpers... wow, that could have sounded bad.



hang on, hang on, what are your opinions on fishing and piercing/tattooing? Chicken may be the big link, but the smaller things count too!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll pass on that chip. I'm now having ice cream and milo for dinner. yum yum yum. 
You have to put in a bid for mikey trogdor1988, and apparently she aint cheap lol 
\


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 26, 2010)

They make things happen in my boxers :lol:, I dated juggalette off here, she is covered in tats and has a few piercings. Of course i like them lol.


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> They make things happen in my boxers :lol:, I dated juggalette off here, she is covered in tats and has a few piercings. Of course i like them lol.




Ok, awesome! Who's up for a wedding in 15mins? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 26, 2010)

And fishing hah!.. lets just say im ten time. I have a shirt on atm that says camping fishing legend lol.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> the smaller things count too!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


 
Trogdor is your perfect match then :lol: Another success of the single herpers thread!


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Trogdor is your perfect match then :lol: Another success of the single herpers thread!


 
Haha mate, ask juggalette, we left each other on bad terms but there are some things even she wouldnt lie about.. including some things i could do her ex husband 10 years older and most likely more experienced then me couldnt do.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> They make things happen in my boxers :lol:, I dated juggalette off here, she is covered in tats and has a few piercings. Of course i like them lol.


 
Errrrrr who likes tattoos? :|


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 26, 2010)

Any sane straight man?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> Haha mate, ask juggalette, we left each other on bad terms but there are some things even she wouldnt lie about.. including some things i could do her ex husband 10 years older and most likely more experienced then me couldnt do.


 
Lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> Any sane straight man?


 
Nah man tattoos are gross!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Hello josh, catching up are we?


 
man im trying to catch up but my brain cant function properly at the moment! hang on I'll have another drink!


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Nah man tattoos are gross!


specially full sleeves with an eqyptian theme... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Jumala said:


> My god! Go out of internet access for a week and look at what happened!!!  This is an epic post lol.
> 
> Farma - soulmate Turkey drinker sounds like a plan to me  but you are just a little far for me to go.


 
WHAT so you were just teasing :evil:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

Farma said:


> man im trying to catch up but my brain cant function properly at the moment! hang on I'll have another drink!


Thats the spirit  it can be a little daunting can't it, at least its slowed down abit, you can go away for an hour and not have to try and catch up on 10 pages


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> specially full sleeves with an eqyptian theme... :lol:


That just sounds nasty :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> specially full sleeves with an eqyptian theme... :lol:


 
Whats an eqyptian?


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Whats an eqyptian?



egyptian* thooght it looked odd :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> egyptian* thooght it looked odd :lol:


 
Whats thooght?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Whats thooght?



damn it! touch typing, in the dark, whilst tired, is a bad plan!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

excuses excuses


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Thats the spirit  it can be a little daunting can't it, at least its slowed down abit, you can go away for an hour and not have to try and catch up on 10 pages


 
Ok im up to scratch now! My god we've come along way im so proud to finally be part of something worthwile!
but what happened to keith and amy:????


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> excuses excuses



You better believe it! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Farma said:


> Ok im up to scratch now! My god we've come along way im so proud to finally be part of something worthwile!
> but what happened to keith and amy:????


 
sorry I think I ment warwik


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

I think they have gone and gotten themselves lives. Hey one more page and we'll overtake the elapid thread WooHoo. No one say anything to get the thread deleted


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

Farma said:


> sorry I think I ment warwik


Good catch, i missed that one, amy is looking for some quotes on new enclosures


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I think they have gone and gotten themselves lives.


 
Haha yeah right


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I think they have gone and gotten themselves lives. Hey one more page and we'll overtake the elapid thread WooHoo. No one say anything to get the thread deleted



We could start debating quality over quantity, but I take back my statement of mildly amusing crap, and replace it with pure comedic entertainment :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Good catch, i missed that one, amy is looking for some quotes on new enclosures


 
:shock: I thought she was into snakes not enclosures


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

This thread is pure gold. Never has there been a thread like it


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

Farma said:


> :shock: I thought she was into snakes not enclosures


Yeah, i thought she said she had a boyfriend


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> This thread is pure gold. Never has there been a thread like it



pfffffft gold, try platnium


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

I was going to quote someone and reply to it with something comical, but I forgot what it was. Cant be bothered going through the last few pages again. 
I do miss Keith and Wawrick though, they were entertaining.


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

whoop! matching the elapid pics thread!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Farma said:


> Ok im up to scratch now! My god we've come along way im so proud to finally be part of something worthwile!
> but what happened to keith and amy:????


 
Keith is actually out doing something for Australia day and Amy has a few personal issues to sort out (or a pool party?)...she might not be back for a couple of days I think she said. I miss them


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

I think Wawrick was going to a pool party, i'm looking forward to the pics  keith just disappeared on us. She's probably out drinking up a storm


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> pfffffft gold, try platnium


 
What's platnium?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I was going to quote someone and reply to it with something comical, but I forgot what it was. Cant be bothered going through the last few pages again.
> I do miss Keith and Wawrick though, they were entertaining.


 
I thought you had died or something? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> What's platnium?


 
I think its a drink! 
But I dont think I'd try it


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL When will you learn Mikey


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> What's platnium?



Hahaha, once again Mikey fails at spelling! Don't blame touching in the dark again!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

4 post's to go and we have the longest & most informative/entertaining thread in history!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

i can hardly control myself


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Hahaha, once again Mikey fails at spelling! Don't blame touching in the dark again!


 
I blame seeing something shiny this time hahaha :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> 4 post's to go and we have the longest & most informative/entertaining thread in history!


 
WOW I better get another drink then! who wants some american honey?


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

Congatulations Josh, you posted the winning post


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

are we there yet?


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Farma said:


> are we there yet?



"Yes Gavin, we're there" :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Congatulations Josh, you posted the winning post


 
:shock: What im a winner!!! im so excited I think a little bit of wee came out


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

As long as its only a little bit of wee, sharts are far worse


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 26, 2010)

Full sleeves eh... and im visiting you when i come out CQ you say? Interesting... :lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

Group Hug


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

More than wee came out here :shock:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> Full sleeves eh... and im visiting you when i come out CQ you say? Interesting... :lol:


 
Like I said...tattoos are hideous!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> More than wee came out here :shock:


I'll go get you a towell


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Group Hug


 
******** I tried and my computer just shocked me


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

You didn't try and slip something in the disc drive did you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Woops wrong thread :shock: 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Laughing so bad I'm crying... bahahahahaha


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

HOT shot though matt!!!


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 26, 2010)

And im so bored im going to die... ehh, some aussie day, no prick will even hang out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> Laughing so bad I'm crying... bahahahahaha


 
Well at least you diddn't wee your self or shart :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Like I said...tattoos are hideous!



Exactly! Tatt's are for criminals...



Mudimans said:


> I'll go get you a towell



I knew I could count on you DB!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> And im so bored im going to die... ehh, some aussie day, no prick will even hang out.


 
have you been wearing that creepy smiley face again??


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Farma said:


> Well at least you diddn't wee your self or shart :lol:



hahahahaha!

I'm thinking I'm going to sleeeeeep soon... some strange reason I'm getting up early to get on some train to see some random in caloundra :?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Woops wrong thread :shock:
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:



Hahaha, very nice!
Due to my climbing post count, I can confirm, that's definitely a Keelback!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm still learning to cook really well (can cook to survive)... but I can gut fish and peel prawns


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

that was well placed matt


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Mikey I believe Trogdor thinks your the tattooed one? :lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

Nope, she's the pierced one


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

miley_take said:


> hahahahaha!
> 
> I'm thinking I'm going to sleeeeeep soon... some strange reason I'm getting up early to get on some train to see some random in caloundra :?



Hope you enjoy your time in Clowntown! You lovebirds be safe now!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

Well i might have to head to bed too. Catch all you legends tomorrow.
Enjoy your day Matt and Mikey. Remember...if its not on, its not on


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Mikey I believe Trogdor thinks your the tattooed one? :lol:





Mudimans said:


> Nope, she's the pierced one



Noooooot tattooed... YET :lol: pierced, yes


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

Careful Tahnee, women get mobbed in this thread


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

One more post so i can get my 1000th post.WooooooooooooHoooooooooooooo Congratulations to me
I'm halfway to being a reptile god. I can now flame newbies for asking really stupid questions. But i promise i'll use my newfound powers for good, not evil. Unless its fun of course


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Just post one more time Dirty Boobs...you need to reach the 1000 posts mark to go up a level in herpness!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

beat you


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> One more post so i can get my 1000th post.WooooooooooooHoooooooooooooo Congratulations to me
> I'm halfway to being a reptile god. I can now flame newbies for asking really stupid questions. But i promise i'll use my newfound powers for good, not evil. Unless its fun of course


 
Well id give you a hug big fella, but I learn't the first time


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> I'm still learning to cook really well (can cook to survive)... but I can gut fish and peel prawns



Peel prawns aye? Never herd it being called that before... I'm sure by the time I have posted this comment Matt will be onto you already any way


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 26, 2010)

Farma said:


> Well id give you a hug big fella, but I learn't the first time


LMFAO :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> I'm still learning to cook really well (can cook to survive)... but I can gut fish and peel prawns


 
Whats a peel?

*edit* Dammit Dan! :evil:


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 26, 2010)

... ... peel them... like remove the heads and peel the shells off? rip the legs off and removing the poop tube along the back of the big ones


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> ... ... peel them... like remove the heads and peel the shells off? rip the legs off and removing the poop tube along the back of the big ones


 
:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 26, 2010)

Drinking corona on Australia day... You need shooting. Weak cactus piss.

To grow something like that bread takes about a week for me. I don't drink corona. Bundy, JB, or JD all the way. I'd post a pic but that would damage everyones opinion of what god should look like.

Go forth drink Bundy and grow a real beard.

Regards

God


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> ... ... peel them... like remove the heads and peel the shells off? rip the legs off and removing the poop tube along the back of the big ones


 
Dan I've got nothing mate, over to you.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> Drinking corona on Australia day... You need shooting. Weak cactus piss.
> 
> To grow something like that bread takes about a week for me. I don't drink corona. Bundy, JB, or JD all the way. I'd post a pic but that would damage everyones opinion of what god should look like.
> 
> ...


 

HAHAHAHA :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> Drinking corona on Australia day... You need shooting. Weak cactus piss.
> 
> To grow something like that bread takes about a week for me. I don't drink corona. Bundy, JB, or JD all the way. I'd post a pic but that would damage everyones opinion of what god should look like.
> 
> ...


 
You grow bread?

Oh wait your God...nevermind.... please continue.....


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm having my last beer then onto some JB, do you approve God? The beer was Australian, I swear! Carlton Dry to be precise! 
Our lord has spoken, my Nanna can grow a better beard than you trogdor, Dirty Boobs wins!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Dan I've got nothing mate, over to you.....



Oh crap, put me on the spot.. Now everyone's watching! I have performance issues, I've gone blank!



TahneeMaree said:


> ... ... peel them... like remove the heads and peel the shells off? rip the legs off and removing the poop tube along the back of the big ones



No wonder you're single!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

That was a good save dan 
I am now very scared of her


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Where's Keith? I miss her and her $1000 that she doesn't need, that's about what it will take to do our trip, I can think of a few ways to repay her that she's been dreaming about over the last few days?



Awwww Puppy... I missed you too NOT ..more beer...burp YAY



Mattsnake said:


> I miss Keith too, I know how I could repay her...Id be 'flat out like a lizard drinking' but thats what she's into  LOVE YOU KEITH!



I love you too Matty





Farma said:


> Ok im up to scratch now! My god we've come along way im so proud to finally be part of something worthwile!
> but what happened to keith and amy:????



I participated in the real world... YAY me


Hello my puppies.. I have been out and about and on the frothies...how you doin??


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 26, 2010)

you guys don't peel your prawns? or do you just not eat prawns?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Awwww Puppy... I missed you too NOT ..more beer...burp YAY
> 
> Hello my puppies.. I have been out and about and on the frothies...how you doin??



You now expect me to welcome you back with open arms after saying you did'nt miss me? That's it Keith. No more, no more.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> I have been out and about and on the frothies...


 
Hahaha you've been doing what??


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 26, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> you guys don't peel your prawns? or do you just not eat prawns?



Not really sure how to do it, could you show me?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> you guys don't peel your prawns? or do you just not eat prawns?


 
Peel?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> You now expect me to welcome you back with open arms after saying you did'nt miss me? That's it Keith. No more, no more.



awww ofcourse I missed you pup... big hugs for you... smoochy smoochy




Farma said:


> Hahaha you've been doing what??



drinking beer/ frothies


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> drinking beer/ frothies


 



Oh! well, thats ok then!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 26, 2010)

yes matt "peel" as in remove the shell


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 26, 2010)

Our lager,
Which art in barrels,
Hallowed be thy hops.
Thou will be drunk,
And I will be drunk,
At home as in the tavern.
Give us this day our foamy head,
And forgive us our spillages,
As we forgive those who spill against us.
And lead us not to incarceration,
But deliver us from hangovers.
For thine is The Ale, The Bitter and The Lager.
Forever and ever,* Barmen


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 26, 2010)

Farma said:


> Oh! well, thats ok then!




what did you think I was doing??:shock:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

countrytriton said:


> our lager,
> which art in barrels,
> hallowed be thy hops.
> Thou will be drunk,
> ...


 
there is only one god!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 26, 2010)

All forms of Australian beer is acceptable even though the parent company may be NZ based Lion Nathan.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 26, 2010)

Amy returns for your entertainment pleasure! Fill me in on what’s happened since I left...


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> what did you think I was doing??:shock:


 
 never mind


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 26, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> yes matt "peel" as in remove the shell


 
We have a new member!..who has dived in to offer knowledge without knowing the story...



CountryTriton said:


> Our lager,
> Which art in barrels,
> Hallowed be thy hops.
> Thou will be drunk,
> ...


 
Hallelujah!!!


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 26, 2010)

But remember

Once I was happy and had a good wife 
I had enough money to last me my life 
Then I met a girl and we went on a spree 
She taught me smokin' and drinkin' Bundy 

Cigarettes and Bundy and wild wild women 
They'll drive you crazy, they'll drive you insane.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Amy returns for your entertainment pleasure! Fill me in on what’s happened since I left...


 

Well I wee'd myself!! Thats been my highlight really


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 26, 2010)

Was it really wee?


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 26, 2010)

Did you just spill your cordial?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> Was it really wee?


 
Yeah! it was only a little bit though


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh hail mighty triton


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 26, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Oh hail mighty triton


 
Hail!


Well I went swimming at my friends house as I said earlier, I said maybe photos, but sorry to say today was not my most photogenic of days so there will be NO photos of today’s events...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 27, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> All forms of Australian beer is acceptable even though the parent company may be NZ based Lion Nathan.



Australia's smallest state. Meh, it's in the Southern Hemisphere, close enough!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 27, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Hail!
> 
> 
> Well I went swimming at my friends house as I said earlier, I said maybe photos, but sorry to say today was not my most photogenic of days so there will be NO photos of today’s events...



Oh Wayne I missed you so much! This thread is complete again! Photo's or not, I shall sleep well tonight


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Oh Wayne I missed you so much! This thread is complete again! Photo's or not, I shall sleep well tonight


 
:? Dont you mean warwic???


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmmm swimming pics? There's a new topic just waiting to happen. APS swim suit comp but no DT's!!! 

I cann't enter for fear of starting rumors of yet another Yowie lose in QLD.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 27, 2010)

Farma said:


> :? Dont you mean warwic???



Oh god I'm getting so confused... Who's Wayne?

Edit: Oh triton I'm getting so confused... Who's Wayne?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 27, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> Hmmm swimming pics? There's a new topic just waiting to happen. APS swim suit comp but no DT's!!!


 
Haha this thread has already covered that aswell :lol:

I would once again like to congratulate Shooshoo on taking out the swimsuit comp


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

I think Wayne was voted out. So a new name had to be introduced and Warwic isn't bad.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 27, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> I think Wayne was voted out. So a new name had to be introduced and Warwic isn't bad.



What Triton says, goes.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 27, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Oh god I'm getting so confused... Who's Wayne?
> 
> Edit: Oh triton I'm getting so confused... Who's Wayne?


 
Wayne is Lasnakess aka Angel Jezebel.

Shooshoo is Amy because she took out the bikini comp.

Keith is Keith coz yeah, shes just Keith.

Amy is Warwick but I cant remember why?

Emily is Mikey


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 27, 2010)

Ah thanks for clearing that up Matt. Amy is Wawrick because Amy (aka Shooshoo) as you said, produced the goods. Wawrick can't be Amy with pictures of her in shorts AND a t-shirt posted! Since we were desperate at that stage, we were quick to name Wawrick as the Amy due to the nice legs she produced, despite being partially hidden by shorts.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

i need to get laid


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 27, 2010)

Things just got hot in here again


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 27, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> i need to get laid



Need any help?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 27, 2010)

Wait hang on a second, how long have I been Warwick for? That’s not fair if I wasn’t here to stand up for myself! I already showed you a picture of me at the beach! I don’t even get to chose a name for myself?! NO!!! What if I just post lots of photos of me with my friends? I can do that!!! How can I win Amy back?!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 27, 2010)

And anyway why is Shooshoo Amy? Obviously I must be that good if the winner gets my name!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 27, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Wait hang on a second, how long have I been Warwick for? That’s not fair if I wasn’t here to stand up for myself! I already showed you a picture of me at the beach! I don’t even get to chose a name for myself?! NO!!! What if I just post lots of photos of me with my friends? I can do that!!! How can I win Amy back?!



Full bikini pic. Amy only had her bottoms on, with a t-shirt hiding the goodies. There's still a chance Wawrick!


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Amy is Amy. Girls cann't have guy names. Kind of like Peta not a good name to have if you're snogging.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 27, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Wait hang on a second, how long have I been Warwick for? That’s not fair if I wasn’t here to stand up for myself! I already showed you a picture of me at the beach! I don’t even get to chose a name for myself?! NO!!! What if I just post lots of photos of me with my friends? I can do that!!! How can I win Amy back?!


 
Nobody gets to choose their name...you are stuck with the name that falls upon you 

The rights to 'Amy' = bikini shot


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Why is the time different here in Mexico? Damn sure the cows aren't up any earlier :-(


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 27, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> Amy is Amy. Girls cann't have guy names. Kind of like Peta not a good name to have if you're snogging.


 
I was once with a girl called Peta ...she was great


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 27, 2010)

Matt... I think we may be the Jesus's of this thread... (below Triton obviously) we have our original names! How many others involved can say this?


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Hopefully not the same Peta


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 27, 2010)

I don’t have a bikini picture because I don’t own a bikini! What else can I do? What about if I post a picture of me with a hair net over my face in a pizza shop in the middle of the night?


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Amy = Freeda


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 27, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> Hopefully not the same Peta


 
Brunette marine biologist with a massive rack? :lol:


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 27, 2010)

And a picture of me sitting in a trolley in the middle of a shopping centre?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 27, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I don’t have a bikini picture because I don’t own a bikini! What else can I do? What about if I post a picture of me with a hair net over my face in a pizza shop in the middle of the night?



Depends.. What else are you wearing?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 27, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Matt... I think we may be the Jesus's of this thread... (below Triton obviously) we have our original names! How many others involved can say this?


 
Ummm none? Wow we are EPICALLY RAD!!!



AMY22 said:


> I don’t have a bikini picture because I don’t own a bikini! What else can I do? What about if I post a picture of me with a hair net over my face in a pizza shop in the middle of the night?


 
Are you wearing a bikini Warwick?


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Townsville?


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Damnthis iPhone version of APS


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 27, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> Townsville?


 
:shock:


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

The trolley pic sounds different.


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Say it isn't so Matt


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 27, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> Say it isn't so Matt


 
Nah mine was from Coffs Harbour.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Crud a P plater


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

ha ha that trolley pic is so cute of you Amy


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Glad to hear Matt mine would be abou 34 now


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 27, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> Glad to hear Matt mine would be abou 34 now


 
Argh mine would only be about 23-24.

Warwick those pictures are pretty good...the trolley one is awesome!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 27, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> ha ha that trolley pic is so cute of you Amy


 
Why thankyou Amy


Mattsnake said:


> Argh mine would only be about 23-24.
> 
> Warwick those pictures are pretty good...the trolley one is awesome!


 
I think that should be ‘Amy, those pictures are awesome’


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Freeda those pics are awesome!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 27, 2010)

I dislike this situation!


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Mexico is boring might head home via Bourke, Cunnamulla, Charleville, and then Toowomba?


----------



## Niall (Jan 27, 2010)

Ive come to join the singles...

Im fresh on the market looking for a girl who likes camping, likes to go dirt biking, has a intrest in snakes, lizards and other reptiles and most important, is not a cake face (a girl who wears bulk make up)

This gives you more info about me if you like what you hear :lol:
MySpace - [email protected] - 17 - Male - Feral Perth, AU - myspace.com/niall_reptile 

Lets see if this works haha

Niall


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 27, 2010)

That hair net pic is so hot Wawrick... Actually all of them are!
Damn it, I have to go to bed now. So Matt, if I don't talk to you before tomorrow night for some reason, it's still sweet if I come and play with you snake around 5.48? Then we'll head to the same spot if you're keen?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 27, 2010)

I know you’re ignoring me!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 27, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I know you’re ignoring me!



What? No ones ignoring you Warwick?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 27, 2010)

Niall said:


> Ive come to join the singles...
> 
> Im fresh on the market looking for a girl who likes camping, likes to go dirt biking, has a intrest in snakes, lizards and other reptiles and most important, is not a cake face (a girl who wears bulk make up)
> 
> ...


 
I have to agree with you on the make-up thing, coz you know if you’re in a relationship with someone who looks like that, one days the make-ups going to come off... Then you’ll see who you’re really going out with...:shock:


----------



## miley_take (Jan 27, 2010)

Tooo damn early I tell ya! Oh well... I shall post picamitures later on :lol:


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

another 30 pages down and still on track


this is like days of Our lives - turn on 20 years later and the same characters are still doing the same thing... 

I like the consistency


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Well no one's gone into the attic yet to check on something and not come back down. So not quite there yet for Days writers to pick up on.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 27, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> That hair net pic is so hot Wawrick... Actually all of them are!
> Damn it, I have to go to bed now. So Matt, if I don't talk to you before tomorrow night for some reason, it's still sweet if I come and play with you snake around 5.48? Then we'll head to the same spot if you're keen?



Yep sounds good to me, and remember you owe me something real special :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 27, 2010)

Niall said:


> Ive come to join the singles...
> 
> Im fresh on the market looking for a girl who likes camping, likes to go dirt biking, has a intrest in snakes, lizards and other reptiles and most important, is not a cake face (a girl who wears bulk make up)
> 
> ...



Are you sure your in the right place buddy? Lol


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

I guess i should put up my singles add now

Wanted

Attractive female, great sense of humor, easy going, fun to be with, financially secure
Willing to tolerate me for my good and bad points.

Must be prepared to progressively get fatter and fatter, start smoking, gambliing, and become very aggressive.

I want someone who will suck the life out of me and spit me out when there done.
Someone committed to taking me for everything im worth and destroying my network of friends and family - leading to my alcohol and drug addiction and steady declining physical and mental health.

If you fit the bill get in touch
If your after a quick shag, committed positive relationship - dont waste my time


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

3 pm's in 5 mins... HELLOO LADIES


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

sorry - apparently im taken and have to remove the add now - yes dear


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

oh and all my snakes are now for sale 

as is my motorbike

Spine will be removed shortly and will be available too


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 27, 2010)

Has anyone in this thread slept lately?


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 27, 2010)

How could you guys get past the 100th page mark without me  I really didn't think there would be this many pages to read when I got back on here. I've been trying to catch up with this thread for over an hr, slow internet doesn't help at all.
So someone catch me up will ya?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> sorry - apparently im taken and have to remove the add now - yes dear



Oh well.. there goes that!!


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Amy wants her name back, Dan wants to cross an elephant and a penguin, Matt and Dan have a python patting date this arvo (to each their own as long as it is done safely), Amy is now Freeda because girls with guys names is just strange and Dan and Matt want bikini pics prior to giving her name back, I'm on a road trip, and Dan and Matt are planning one. Some people still think this is a legitimate singles forum.


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanx Country Triton. You really know how to sum things up quickly but still detailed enough for me to feel like I've been apart of this thread the whole time. Where is everyone? Are you all hung over hmmmph? I didn't drink at all yesterday and went to bed early enough that I was up at 9:30!!! strange.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

oh heres my new list again then if its legit today HA HA HA
-at least 27 (30 and above preferred)
-red wine drinker
-a herper who doesnt think they know everything about everything or used stupid terms like for eg. 'reduced pattern' that make a snake sound damaged even though they just have a stripe
-Musician
- Into good food, can cook a bit.. Vegetarian preferred
- Someone who can share my dreams of living in the middle of the bush and sleeping under the stars
- someone who likes sitting in a cafe drinking coffee
-they have to love live music and enjoy going to concerts
-likes kids
-some that is the black sheep, cause only black sheep understand black sheep
-someone who continually messes things up..just like me so that we can mess things up together
-Someone who plays the game like me.. but still makes the wrong decisions
-Physically fit 
-Must own a pair of black volleys 
and not be engaged

if this is you bring it on....


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Oh well.. there goes that!!


Who do think i was talking about wifey


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jealous.. God.. pfft lol, like i said, i shaved 2 days ago and thats whats here. Why in the hell would i drink bundy? If i wanted to drink what resembles and most likely tastes like the agb i do after a big night on the grog mixed with some sugar id do that, i wouldnt bother paying for it.


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh ***** - i dont have black volleys - you never mentioned the black volleys before... your trying to change me already


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> Who do think i was talking about wifey


I dont know.. you tell me!! hey do you own, or have you ever own a pair of volleys??


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> Oh ***** - i dont have black volleys - you never mentioned the black volleys before... your trying to change me already



Volleys are a new addition... I have lately realised their comical value:lol:


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> Jealous.. God.. pfft lol, like i said, i shaved 2 days ago and thats whats here. Why in the hell would i drink bundy? If i wanted to drink what resembles and most likely tastes like the agb i do after a big night on the grog mixed with some sugar id do that, i wouldnt bother paying for it.


ha ha ha thatss what you get.. I have beer brain today!! need sunglasses greasy food and AGB would be fantastic :lol:


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Volleys are a new addition... I have lately realised their comical value:lol:


 Ill buy the company


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah we hit the grog up last night, now i need to go to work in an hour till 10 tonight lol. Hmm, work toilets are gonna cop it so bad.


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Shaving your bum fluff and gluing it to your face dosen't count for 2 days growth ;-)


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2010)

lol mate, if i shaved that off i could look like osama in seconds, and with the leftovers turn you into chewbaca


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> Ill buy the company



ha ha ha sounds good to me... you know the rules, pics or it didnt happen!



trogdor1988 said:


> yeah we hit the grog up last night, now i need to go to work in an hour till 10 tonight lol. Hmm, work toilets are gonna cop it so bad.



hahaha glad I dont work where you do, wouldnt want to be there when you drop those kids off at the pool trog. 



CountryTriton said:


> Shaving your bum fluff and gluing it to your face dosen't count for 2 days growth ;-)



now that is one for my puppies God


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> ha ha ha sounds good to me... you know the rules, pics or it didnt happen!


 
I was going to send pics including a towel the other night - but thought better of it


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2010)

Lol, ahhh towel rack.. been awhile since i did that lol.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 27, 2010)

So everyone is now putting up their wanted list now? Sorry to disappoint any hopefuls, but there is no guy out there for me, you’ll have to move on...


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2010)

We're not disappointed.


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 27, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> So everyone is now putting up their wanted list now? Sorry to disappoint any hopefuls, but there is no guy out there for me, you’ll have to move on...


 augh haha sucked in Dan the Man


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

Im with Amy - there is no guy out there for me either... sorry to break all the hearts


----------



## Poggle (Jan 27, 2010)

wow is damn hard to keep up with this thread


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

in short

Noones getting any - still


----------



## Poggle (Jan 27, 2010)

still... lol might be time to give up and try some thing else?


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

maybe ill just buy another snake - cleaning up herp poo is a good time filler


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 27, 2010)

so is this thread beating the elapids thread yet?


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Tis me playing with photoshop


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> oh heres my new list again then if its legit today HA HA HA
> -at least 27 (30 and above preferred)
> -red wine drinker
> -a herper who doesnt think they know everything about everything or used stupid terms like for eg. 'reduced pattern' that make a snake sound damaged even though they just have a stripe
> ...


 
-Above 30
-Can and have
-Wouldn't have a clue. What's a snake?
-Play guitar
-Cook by trade - but food must contain some trace of an animal preferably 300-400g
-Do this on a regular basis
-Good coffee dosen't have sticks in it and is better outdoors
-Brooks and Dunn are awesome - shame they have split now - Sunday sessions at the Pioneer country music club are the best
-Have 2 and they bite
-Yeah I think I have parents somewhere, was disowned a long time ago
-My life is one big mess
-Lost everything 3 times - divorced once and looking to lose everything for a forth
-Have all my own limbs and digits if that counts
-Have 2 pair of black cowboy boots
-Not engaged but have been 3 times

Any of that count?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> -Above 30
> -Can and have
> -Wouldn't have a clue. What's a snake?
> -Play guitar
> ...



God.... wow


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

Poggle said:


> still... lol might be time to give up and try some thing else?



Hey your taken Poggle... I sussed that out already!!


----------



## Sel (Jan 27, 2010)

I think this thread needs to be renamed..

Desperate and dateless?


----------



## the-lizard-king (Jan 27, 2010)

i agree 

you people need to get out some more and actually meet people


----------



## [email protected]$ (Jan 27, 2010)

i agree sel!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

the-lizard-king said:


> i agree
> 
> you people need to get get some more and actually meet people


 No thanks


----------



## Poggle (Jan 27, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Hey your taken Poggle... I sussed that out already!!



Haha yes i am taken  due to be married in may if all goes to plan.... why you sussing me out


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

the-lizard-king said:


> i agree
> 
> you people need to get out some more and actually meet people


 
Tried that it is over rated and besides this seems to be working for Matt and Dan.


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey wots with you guys coming onto the thread and being mean...desperate and dateless? Pfffff. I met lots of ppl yesterday lizard-king


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 27, 2010)

It's not working for Matt and Dan. I think it's working against them actually lol


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

I was just commenting on Matt and Dan's date this arvo.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmmm.. A few more pages since I've been out, but nothing interesting, it's the diurnal crew... Nocturnal crew's better. While we're out having a life they're in here telling us to get a life.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 27, 2010)

Who doesn't have a life? I'm sitting at a train station with mikey watching the single herpers thread...if that's not a life then I dunno what is?? :? 
Oh and to the daytime crew - I want our 3 pages that you've wasted on unrelated rubbish back!


----------



## Sel (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey, im not part of the daytime crew. Just for today

Those pages go well with the other 124 pages


----------



## euphorion (Jan 27, 2010)

Farma said:


> :shock: I thought she was into snakes not enclosures



rather the snake than the enclosure anyday!



Mudimans said:


> Yeah, i thought she said she had a boyfriend



i consider him one of my many pets



Mattsnake said:


> Keith is actually out doing something for Australia day and Amy has a few personal issues to sort out (or a pool party?)...she might not be back for a couple of days I think she said. I miss them



different amy 



AMY22 said:


> Amy returns for your entertainment pleasure! Fill me in on what’s happened since I left...



there we go!



CountryTriton said:


> Hmmm swimming pics? There's a new topic just waiting to happen. APS swim suit comp but no DT's!!!
> 
> I cann't enter for fear of starting rumors of yet another Yowie lose in QLD.



woot. i'm in!



Mattsnake said:


> Haha this thread has already covered that aswell :lol:
> 
> I would once again like to congratulate Shooshoo on taking out the swimsuit comp



i love winnin things i didnt even know i was competing in...



DanTheMan said:


> Ah thanks for clearing that up Matt. Amy is Wawrick because Amy (aka Shooshoo) as you said, produced the goods. Wawrick can't be Amy with pictures of her in shorts AND a t-shirt posted! Since we were desperate at that stage, we were quick to name Wawrick as the Amy due to the nice legs she produced, despite being partially hidden by shorts.



now im confused, how many amys are there?



AMY22 said:


> And anyway why is Shooshoo Amy? Obviously I must be that good if the winner gets my name!



i agree! can i trade?



DanTheMan said:


> Full bikini pic. Amy only had her bottoms on, with a t-shirt hiding the goodies. There's still a chance Wawrick!



so i dont win? MAKE UP YOURS MINDS!



Mattsnake said:


> Nobody gets to choose their name...you are stuck with the name that falls upon you
> 
> The rights to 'Amy' = bikini shot



again, confused. can i just be shoo? thats what everyone calls me :S


in other news, the real world is still functioning as normal, despite activities hereby witnessed in this thread. and there is STILL beer to be consumed. sheesh people get your act together! having said that, i wouldnt mind public boozing with some fellow APSers, if anyone is interested in BBQ's/pub crawls in Brissy with ppls that actually understand what you mean when you drunkenly scream BHP, GTP, roughie or it's DEFFIITELY A KEELBACK let me know. if this thread is anything to go by it oul prove a very entertaining event.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 27, 2010)

Shooshoo just to clear all that up - you are Amy. That is all.


----------



## euphorion (Jan 27, 2010)

Bah. Where's the REAL Amy when i need her? You suck Matt


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> rather the snake than the enclosure anyday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

can you repeat all that i missed the bit after


> ...


----------



## euphorion (Jan 27, 2010)

:lol: you may need some booze to keep up Scott


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Well we could have another competition where the winner gets the name of their choice


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> in other news, the real world is still functioning as normal, despite activities hereby witnessed in this thread. and there is STILL beer to be consumed. sheesh people get your act together! having said that, i wouldnt mind public boozing with some fellow APSers, if anyone is interested in BBQ's/pub crawls in Brissy with ppls that actually understand what you mean when you drunkenly scream BHP, GTP, roughie or it's DEFFIITELY A KEELBACK let me know. if this thread is anything to go by it oul prove a very entertaining event.


 

Im in - off road pub crawl - must pass through at least 1 natural area between drinks

or just sit in the same place and get sh yte faced - all good

I guess to not draw too much attention - we should prob not talk about Herp derived names whislt drinking - a group of pissed idiots all slurring herps could seem like a social support group - well for the wrong reasons

...like i care anyway


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> :lol: you may need some booze to keep up Scott


 
the problem is its been 28 hours since my last drink - i dont understand anything atm

must


dr

in

k 
pi.............


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

the-lizard-king said:


> i agree
> 
> you people need to get out some more and actually meet people


 
look not all of us are still at school


and whos asking... you need to read pages 23 through to 115 to really know the underlying current of whats goin on in here. there will be an exam tomorrow


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

just to make it a nice round 4 posts in a row - (my daily quota)

shoo shoo

How about a Sunday session at the rooftop bar at the Fox??


----------



## euphorion (Jan 27, 2010)

i think that sounds like a merrry little plan CL. anyone else interested?


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

...im thinking - who's CL...

see what happens when im sober


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmmm I dont think I can make it :cry:


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok before I get confused and dry up all the beer in the fridge. Amy is Amy Shooshoo is Shoo and there's going to be a social somewhere in Brizvegas on the weekend. Hopefully at a pub not some ritzed up joint that won't sell me a domestic beer.


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

... for less than $9


----------



## euphorion (Jan 27, 2010)

yes, yup, yeah and woot!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 27, 2010)

And where exactly is this rooftop bar at the Fox. Is that in the city?


----------



## euphorion (Jan 27, 2010)

corner melbourne and hope street, southbank


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 27, 2010)

Ooo I know someone who works at the Fox. Just thought you all would like to know such usefull info


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> yes, yup, yeah and woot!


 
what she said


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Ooo I know someone who works at the Fox. Just thought you all would like to know such usefull info


 

mates rates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 27, 2010)

:O have I got my real name back yet?


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 27, 2010)

Not that i know of, we're still waiting for pics


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2010)

IN THE NUD!!!!!... god im bored, this thing is still going.. wow... Why arent there women here who love metal, beards, long hair, invertebrates, herpetiles, tattoos and piercings (have or want) the more the better.. and arent whingeing psychos?.. OH! because i'd have to be dreaming  Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..... yeah, work got cut short 4 hours so i lose 100 bucks pay now and have not much more of a life so im now interneting...


----------



## Serpentor (Jan 27, 2010)

Dunno why you do it to yourself Shooshoo. Bikini pics are the fastest way to fill up your inbox. Have fun deleting all the PMs from the sad people who think a PM saying 'hi' will get them laid.

You can almost hear the wheezing and drooling.

PS. c'mere and gimme a kiss


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 27, 2010)

I refuse to post bikini pictures! It’s not my fault if the only way you can see a half naked chick is by bribing me over the net coz you can’t score in real life. They have websites for that you know...


----------



## euphorion (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow Serp. harsh call. i'm actually dissapointed to tell you now that i have in fact ZERO PM's from people regarding this thread. sadface


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey - I didnt get any PM's when i put the pic of me in a bikini up... wheres the love


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmmm this is strange! Im not getting any PM's from this thread either


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> Wow Serp. harsh call. i'm actually dissapointed to tell you now that i have in fact ZERO PM's from people regarding this thread. sadface


Its the intimidation of the scantily clad hot chic syndrome... the boys realise pretty quick that they shouldnt hit the send button for fear of further rejection...


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

Poggle said:


> Haha yes i am taken  due to be married in may if all goes to plan.... why you sussing me out



cause I felt like it.. and i figured you would be engaged!! LMAO



CountryTriton said:


> Ok before I get confused and dry up all the beer in the fridge. Amy is Amy Shooshoo is Shoo and there's going to be a social somewhere in Brizvegas on the weekend. Hopefully at a pub not some ritzed up joint that won't sell me a domestic beer.



Wow so you are going too???




AMY22 said:


> I refuse to post bikini pictures! It’s not my fault if the only way you can see a half naked chick is by bribing me over the net coz you can’t score in real life. They have websites for that you know...



You tell em Amy!! xo


----------



## euphorion (Jan 27, 2010)

lol.

scantily clad hot chick WITH A BOYFRIEND <-- i'm betting thats why actually, and im fine with that


----------



## Serpentor (Jan 27, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I refuse to post bikini pictures! It’s not my fault if the only way you can see a half naked chick is by bribing me over the net coz you can’t score in real life. They have websites for that you know...



LOL so true


----------



## Serpentor (Jan 27, 2010)

god, I can't believe you've dragged me into this thread shooshoo

Next I'll be playing Farmville again or something. *shudder*


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2010)

Cocky women.. such an ugly trait. There is a difference between having self esteem and thinking the sun shines from your own a*** you know people? And CL.. the people with shame might do that, but as i lack that i would pm anyone bf or not if i wanted to talk lol.


----------



## euphorion (Jan 27, 2010)

sadface.


----------



## Serpentor (Jan 27, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> Cocky women.. such an ugly trait. There is a difference between having self esteem and thinking the sun shines from your own a*** you know people? And CL.. the people with shame might do that, but as i lack that i would pm anyone bf or not if i wanted to talk lol.



lol? just for the record, she didn't call herself scantily clad and hot, it was CL who phrased it like that.


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah I'll show on Sunday but will have to stand with my back to the sun so I'm recognisable.

Amy you are yourself again. If Matt and Dan complain tell 'em God said.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 27, 2010)

So nobody’s been getting any PM’s from this thread? Ha I’ve gotten quite a few!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

Serpentor said:


> god, I can't believe you've dragged me into this thread shooshoo
> 
> Next I'll be playing Farmville again or something. *shudder*



ha ha no sane person plays Farmville!! that will muck you right on up playing that.. not to mention muck with everyone else's sanity


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2010)

Serpentor said:


> lol? just for the record, she didn't call herself scantily clad and hot, it was CL who phrased it like that.


 
Lol, just for the record, i didnt say who i was talking about did i? I dont think you even know who im talking about.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 27, 2010)

W A Y too many pages to read... Lol. Most popular topic hey? Single, but most people are too far away from me.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 27, 2010)

I've had a few PM's even though i'm married, I guess some people just can't help but to hope


----------



## euphorion (Jan 27, 2010)

thought you were talking about me!  glad to hear thats not the case (i hope!) and yes, farmville, so addictive but so so bad


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> So nobody’s been getting any PM’s from this thread? Ha I’ve gotten quite a few!



ha ha ha I bet you have!!  So have several others on this thread!!!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

Wild_Storm said:


> W A Y too many pages to read... Lol. Most popular topic hey? Single, but most people are too far away from me.


far too away... post a pic and we will judge that


----------



## Serpentor (Jan 27, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> Lol, just for the record, i didnt say who i was talking about did i? I dont think you even know who im talking about.


Well I'm sorry for the assumption, but it wasn't just me who fell under the same assumption. Would you like to enlighten me then? Or just carry on being abrasive and upsetting people?


----------



## euphorion (Jan 27, 2010)

sooooo... you lovely ladies down in SA and VIC. how are the plans for the flight to brissie on sunday coming along?


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> thought you were talking about me!  glad to hear thats not the case (i hope!) and yes, farmville, so addictive but so so bad


 
No i wasnt talking about you, so far you're yet to say something stuck up lol. Im just far to sober to listen to people rave on about themselves.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

WHAT!! why is everyone getting PM's except me :cry:


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> sooooo... you lovely ladies down in SA and VIC. how are the plans for the flight to brissie on sunday coming along?


depends.. who is coming... and where am I staying??


----------



## euphorion (Jan 27, 2010)

who was raving on about themselves? the plot thickens!!


----------



## euphorion (Jan 27, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> depends.. who is coming... and where am I staying??



well i would say you could stay with me but i dont have a quest room  why not party all avo/nigt then fly home in the morning? sounds like a grand plan to me!!


----------



## euphorion (Jan 27, 2010)

i am proud to report that at 8.13 i recieved my FIRST PM relating to this thread  (other than Scott who was trying to organise Sunday sess...) woot!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

Farma said:


> WHAT!! why is everyone getting PM's except me :cry:


ha ha ha as if!! you are just going for the sympathy vote to get more PMs.. onto you Josh


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> well i would say you could stay with me but i dont have a quest room  why not party all avo/nigt then fly home in the morning? sounds like a grand plan to me!!



Ill check flights now... who is coming so far?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> ha ha ha as if!! you are just going for the sympathy vote to get more PMs.. onto you Josh


 

Hahaha well it worked


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Well Tuatara I'm still in central NSW could swing by and pick you up with plenty of time to make the Sunday sesh. Could probably scrounge a bed up somewhere.

Hey this fox bar have live music? If not we need to change venue.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> Well Tuatara I'm still in central NSW could swing by and pick you up with plenty of time to make the Sunday sesh. Could probably scrounge a bed up somewhere.
> 
> Hey this fox bar have live music? If not we need to change venue.



Ballarat is a long way from central NSW.. I have to go to Melbourne airport at 1pm on Sunday anyway


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

It's only 12hrs


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

Farma said:


> Hahaha well it worked



oh who's a lucky boy then



CountryTriton said:


> It's only 12hrs



so are you really going to God??


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah I'll be there. Might even see if I can drag ssssmithy and missus along.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 27, 2010)

Since when was meant to be planning to fly interstate? Have you guys been making plans without me again?


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> lol.
> 
> scantily clad hot chick WITH A BOYFRIEND <-- i'm betting thats why actually, and im fine with that


 
haha yeah the MEN know that - thats y no PM's from them - I was referring to the boys - aka puppies... lets call it the Maccas effect


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> Yeah I'll be there. Might even see if I can drag ssssmithy and missus along.



are you serious?? that would rock my world!!!


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

It's been open planning all along Amy. I could drop you off at Matt's place LOL. Although I think their date must be going really well since they aren't back on here yet.


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> depends.. who is coming... and where am I staying??


 
well im MC - and I know a place with a hammock on a deck you can prob stay in...


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

What time do I need to be there Sunday??


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll be seeing ssssmithy on Sunday if he doesn't go bloody fishing again.


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Ill check flights now... who is coming so far?


 

*** its hard to keep up with this thread when u miss 40 mins...


only the people that matter are coming... so your call

we have babaganoush up here too u know


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> What time do I need to be there Sunday??


pub opens at 10am - closes about 2am... so its about making a time/value decision


...11am at the latest i recon


----------



## miley_take (Jan 27, 2010)

whoahhhhhhhhhhh! Missed a bit today!

Dearest Matt and Dan are still on their little "play date" 

Had an awesome time with Matt today, will post pics when I'm back on my own PC though :lol: (your safe another night matty!!!  )


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

well I need more details.. cause if I am coming I need to change some plans around and work out some work related stuff!! so as much detail as possible here or PM I dont mind


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 27, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> IN THE NUD!!!!!... god im bored, this thing is still going.. wow... Why arent there women here who love metal, beards, long hair, invertebrates, herpetiles, tattoos and piercings (have or want) the more the better.. and arent whingeing psychos?.. OH! because i'd have to be dreaming  Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..... yeah, work got cut short 4 hours so i lose 100 bucks pay now and have not much more of a life so im now interneting...


 
I like metal, long hair, herptiles, some invertebrates, tattoos and piercing(have piercings, like but don't have tattoos) but then again I hate beards and I'm a whinging psychopath :lol:


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Well can anyone confirm if the venue has live music? I won't get there until 2ish. If anyone needs a pickup from the airport let me know.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

if all you guys are going and we can convince Kris then I will definately fly up!! you will know if I am coming tomorrow cause Ill have to organise some stuff to do this


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> Well can anyone confirm if the venue has live music? I won't get there until 2ish. If anyone needs a pickup from the airport let me know.


 
mate chance of LIVE music is LOW - its a roof top bar - nice a breezy and usually a good crowd, good priced grog etc... They often have a DJ playing various music from RNB to funk and other **** i dont care to remember... I havent been for a few months but they do have live music on occasion... do a google search .....


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> I like metal, long hair, herptiles, some invertebrates, tattoos and piercing(have piercings, like but don't have tattoos) but then again I hate beards and I'm a whinging psychopath :lol:


 
And you seemed so perfect for half of that sentence ... Then again i get called a psychopath all the time and i think im ok, so not all psychopaths are bad.. just the annoying ones.... well ones who annoy me.


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 27, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> So nobody’s been getting any PM’s from this thread? Ha I’ve gotten quite a few!


 
Me too


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 27, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> thought you were talking about me!  glad to hear thats not the case (i hope!) and yes, farmville, so addictive but so so bad


 
I don't get why farmville is so popular. I found it really boring and it takes hours to load on my dial-up speed form of broadband


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 27, 2010)

You can sleep on my fold out couch if you like Tautara


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Me too


 
yeah me too - Dan and Matt have been spamming me - 

im not that kind of guy.... how many times does a man hve to say no!!?? i mean really:|


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2010)

Aww, now i feel leftout.. No one liked my sexy psychopath balaklava pics


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 27, 2010)

Farma said:


> Hahaha well it worked


 
Well it almost worked on me. I was about to PM you out of sympathy untill I read on lol. Cheaky boy


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

post again... show some flesh big fella


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 27, 2010)

So Matt and Dan are off on another date? I knew I was right to leave him...


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Well Dan and Matt get extra points for trying CL.


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh if Dan and Matt show on Sunday no sudden movements CL. ;-P


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 27, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> Aww, now i feel leftout.. No one liked my sexy psychopath balaklava pics


 
Oooh you're the balaklava loony. Nope don't think many ppl liked it I'm afraid, but the puppies would probably like it if you posted a pic of you in your bikini  Plus you might even get to be Amy:lol:


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Amy has her name back so he'll have to settle for Frieda.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> Well it almost worked on me. I was about to PM you out of sympathy untill I read on lol. Cheaky boy


 
My other one was out of sympathy! I dont want ones out of sympathy!
serious enquires only, no time wasters please :lol:


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2010)

I just put the balaklava on so i could sneak unidentified across myspace and checked out lasnakess myspace profile.. i saw her pic and made a puddle  lol.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 27, 2010)

Woop woop! It’s so nice to be Amy again, dispite the fact I was completely unaware that I was now Warwick for half the time that I was...


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> Amy has her name back so he'll have to settle for Frieda.


 
Pfft, i think i'd prefer something with a touch more class then that.. Sadie the cleaning lady?


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

I was going with an abba theame. I cann't stand abba but where I'm staying ATM my aunt is a abba freak. My ears a bleeding.


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 27, 2010)

The deal was that first person to post pic of themself in bikini gets rights to the name Amy. As far as I'm concerned the name is still up for grabs. Puddle? Wot puddle ; |


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2010)

IN MAH PANTS!... yeah, but nice band list.. i likey muchly.


----------



## miley_take (Jan 27, 2010)

Never thought I'd say this, but man this thread is boring without Matt and Dan... :lol:


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes.. it has turned awful quiet.. add me people, for i am bored and have no one worth talking to on msn.. [email protected] thats with underscores  lol


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

miley_take said:


> Never thought I'd say this, but man this thread is boring without Matt and Dan... :lol:


 
I think that says something about you ... matt and dan are the success stories of this thread - they are consumating their love as we type... heres to matt and dan!!


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Cheers! May their childreni find good homes.


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 27, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> I think that says something about you ... matt and dan are the success stories of this thread - they are consumating their love as we type... heres to matt and dan!!


 
We'll hear about it when they return. May they live long and happy lives together


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2010)

Fine, all of you be lame then. There was a day when aps used to be cool.. then it happened :shock:


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2010)

DUN DUN DUUUUUHHHH!!!!!... Mmm, dead girls are easy by the 69 eyes. I'd do em all and im straight!


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 27, 2010)

How umm...flatering Trodger. I would comment on your band list if only your myspace link actually went to a site


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2010)

lasnakess said:


> How umm...flatering Trodger. I would comment on your band list if only your myspace link actually went to a site


 
Lol, sorry. Umm yeah i dont have a band list, i dont even use myspace.. i have way to many bands i like so i just wrote something smart like "I like music" on it anyway.. not sure myspace even works anymore.


----------



## euphorion (Jan 27, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> depends.. who is coming... and where am I staying??



anywhere you can my dear! 



trogdor1988 said:


> Pfft, i think i'd prefer something with a touch more class then that.. Sadie the cleaning lady?



if anyone is going to be called Sadie it's bloody well going to be ME. My pooch is called Sadie 

OKAY! So. 2pm at the roof top at the Fox, excellent. there will always be the option to migrate to a different venue during the afternoon so if people ave a problem with the Fox please suggest crawl venues  otherwise PM me or chickenlover for other details, contact details, if you need a lift/a couch or anything else we can try to coordinate for you  woop woop!


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2010)

If i wasnt over clubbin by the time i was 19 im sure id come along too.


----------



## Serpentor (Jan 27, 2010)

bring it on. I love Sunday arvo seshs


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> anywhere you can my dear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

yeah what she said


plenty of venues to drink at - hmmm pub crawl

oh yeah baby...


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

I thought you said you weren't psychopathic. Necrophillia does kind of come under psycopathic in my books. Although I do know a guy that likes to make his partners take long ice baths. Strange lad he is, but a nice bloke over all.


----------



## euphorion (Jan 27, 2010)

necrophillia? say what now!?

oh right, the trog. i didnt understand what he was getting at either!  oh wells!


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> I thought you said you weren't psychopathic. Necrophillia does kind of come under psycopathic in my books. Although I do know a guy that likes to make his partners take long ice baths. Strange lad he is, but a nice bloke over all.


 
Dead girls are easy is a song by a band called the 69 eyes.. There an awesome band. I said id do all the band members, there alive otherwise i think the ability to sing and play instruments would be a slight problem.


----------



## Serpentor (Jan 27, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> I thought you said you weren't psychopathic. Necrophillia does kind of come under psycopathic in my books. Although I do know a guy that likes to make his partners take long ice baths. Strange lad he is, but a nice bloke over all.



I can see the appeal in that.....FRIPPLES


----------



## euphorion (Jan 27, 2010)

lool. fripples. aka peanut smuggling


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

I cann't keep up with bands anymore. They seem to get stranger and stranger all the time. I'm just waiting for all the kiddies at work to come and complain about the Taylor Swift concert when she tours. They don't understand that she is a country singer mostly and what they play on the radio, V, and Max are her cross-over tracks and her support band is purely country. LOL.


----------



## euphorion (Jan 27, 2010)

heh, country music is so much fun. went to stampede at dreamworld a few years ago with some 'bumpkin' mates. basically one big night of live country artists, free booze and roller coasters. was one epic night i can tell ya!


----------



## Serpentor (Jan 27, 2010)

Good lord. I hate foxtel music channels. I spent a good 3 years after school wasting my life watching them in the hope that something good would come on.


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 27, 2010)

and i missed necrophillia

im so guttered...

but i feel somehow more sane


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> and i missed necrophillia
> 
> im so guttered...
> 
> but i feel somehow more sane


 
*pats* there there... there there...


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Stampede was great. You should head to Gympie and check that one out.

Foxtel is all the pump through at my 9-5 job 

Not saying the only thing I listen to is country either.


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 27, 2010)

Gympie is way toooooooo much country. I've had enough for a lifetime after this year. A week of country music and no grog. A mate owed me for all my cruisers he drank at the Byron Bay Blues Fest, and he comes up with a four pack of vodka gurana drinks. Don't want no energy drinks at 4 in da morning after a long day of work in the stinking hot sun with an 8 start the next day lol. But I could do it all again hehe


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Country and no grog. There was the problem


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeh your telling me. And the only grog on offer was beer and I can't stand beer. I dont care how cheap it is it's gross


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 27, 2010)

whats gone on here God??


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Well trog mentioned some band that made it sound like he was into necrophillia. Then it turns out shoo was at Stampede in 07 (great party). Lasnakess had a problem with someone mooching all her grog at a music fest (don't agree with that). And ssssmithy is a maybe at the moment so I might have to go to his place Sunday and help him in the morning.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 28, 2010)

The monster you created is slowly dying off i think countrytriton.. no one has spoke for the last ten minutes, for the last 3 days its been pretty constant lol


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 28, 2010)

i am randomly going to post nothing.... i have absolutly nothing to do


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

you can only do that if your single?


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 28, 2010)

i am single lol


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 28, 2010)

wot no posts in 20 mins? not good


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 28, 2010)

Blererghghheeghhhh... *dies*.. feck im bored.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 28, 2010)

Why the hell is there a 12year old kid on tv singing about his number 1 girl?


----------



## Poggle (Jan 28, 2010)

Gympie muster is a blast.. but grog is essential sorry


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 28, 2010)

How was the date Matt? And I think that might have been that Guy Sabastien bloke.

Are you and Dan up for another date on Sunday?


----------



## euphorion (Jan 28, 2010)

gympie muster is officially on my to-do list. googling details now. FTW!


----------



## Poggle (Jan 28, 2010)

National Music Muster August 24-29, 2010 - Amamoor via Gympie. 24th - 29th august GYMPIE!


----------



## euphorion (Jan 28, 2010)

say it with me people. SUNDAY
S
U
N
D
A
Y


SSSSSSSSSSSUNDAY!


----------



## Poggle (Jan 28, 2010)

Suuuuuuuunnnnnnnnndddddddaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy


----------



## euphorion (Jan 28, 2010)

woopwoop!


----------



## Poggle (Jan 28, 2010)

sounds like ya a bit of a wild one there young shooie


----------



## MUD_666 (Jan 28, 2010)

how dose it go from 80 pages to 130 and still with nothing good in it 

this should be called the random as hell thread


----------



## euphorion (Jan 28, 2010)

agreed! random is wonderful  

and Pog i never claimed i was a well behaved, productive member of society now did i?


----------



## Poggle (Jan 28, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> agreed! random is wonderful
> 
> and Pog i never claimed i was a well behaved, productive member of society now did i?


 
tru tru, but do you think you could really keep up with us country folk at the musteR?


----------



## euphorion (Jan 28, 2010)

hahahaha heck no. i never ever even PRESUMED to think i might be able to keep up with the mighty bumkpins in their own element. besides, especially when there's booze involved. i'm a lightweight! seriously, two standard beers in two hours will likely have me falling over my own feet. good thing Serp is around to keep my upright!


----------



## Poggle (Jan 28, 2010)

haha not all country people can drink lol... just better at keeping on drinking once drunk lol


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 28, 2010)

MUD_666 said:


> how dose it go from 80 pages to 130 and still with nothing good in it
> 
> this should be called the random as hell thread


 
Nothing good? NOTHING GOOD?!?!? ....yeah your probably right....


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 28, 2010)

Come on Matt, Miley wouldn't tell us how your date with Dan went and apparently there's pics?


----------



## kavsreptiles (Jan 28, 2010)

*wow!!!!!*

damn guys i went to do my front end loader ticket....
an theres another 50 pages come on fill me in ppl any more weddings meet ups random skinny dippings lol

im sittin here melting at chelmer in brissy who ever thought weather in brissy would be competeing with the weather in central qld (my home) any 1 live near me with a pool lol was lookin at the brissy river but yeah dunno bout that lol


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 28, 2010)

Info for the Sunday sesh:
The Fox bar South Brisbane
$2 steak or fish with drink purchase $1 chips/salad/sauce.
DJ starts at 2 pm on the roof.
2 pm sounds to be a good time to show according to the manager.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 28, 2010)

Are you people aware that Monday follows Sunday?


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes but you'll need to pace yourself Dan and besides there as always the ol sickie.


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 28, 2010)

How far up the sunny coast?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 28, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I managed to get an infraction out of that picture - I really am the true success story of this thread :|
> How are us sunny coast herpers meant to get back home once we are intoxicated??



Haha, I've seen threads on lizard poo? Guess it was what you said that went along with the photo. Just shows how badass you are.
God - we're pretty much in Caloundra, but I wont be going any way.


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 28, 2010)

Caloundra is doable if you can make it down. I'm driving anyways so I won't hit it hard.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

what about bello? can you just drop me down here before I start work on monday??


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 28, 2010)

personaly i would never date a herper, i love the fact that i can have my alone time with my animals and if i ever want to hide anything from my GFs i just put it in my herp room 

donks


----------



## miley_take (Jan 28, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> What!?
> 
> (I don't care that I'm not Matt)



I've just put the SD card into my computer... containing photos (mind you they're not horrible but matt tends to over-react :lol: )


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 28, 2010)

You really are God! Thanks for the offer, but at this stage I don't think I'll be going. Don't think you guys would all want to hang out with a 19 y/o anyway :lol:


----------



## euphorion (Jan 28, 2010)

and whys that dan?


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't care how old people are just as long as they know how to act responsibly while having fun. It's all about chillin and talking herps with people that have a similar intrest over beer, wine, or absinthe. Personally I won't touch the later being DD. ssssmithy is in you age bracket he'll be there with the missus. You coming miley?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 28, 2010)

this thread is funny....i have to agree with donks if i ever want to hide sumfin from the mrs it can be hidden in the herp room.......and knowing some girls ( NO OFFENCE TO ANY LADIE WO READS THIS U MAY NOT DO IT BUT JUST SAYING) they will say that ur snakes are hers and she could try and take them threw the divorce i mean she would wont HALF lol


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 28, 2010)

*What’s red and smells like blue paint?*

Red paint

*What’s white and yellow and sits in a tree?*

A fridge wearing a raincoat

*What’s brown and sticky?*

A stick

A tray of muffins are in an oven. One muffin says ‘wow it sure is hot in here’ and then all the other muffins scream ‘OH MY GOD!!! A TALKING MUFFIN!!!’


----------



## miley_take (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's a few pics of Wednesday... I'm dreading to see what Matt retaliates with though!!! :lol:



























Love this shot! Think it's awesome how I got his reflection (and the photo without him realising!) :lol:





Fish Whisperer Matt...and sending me lovely hand signals at the same time... :lol: 





This be my "QR sucks worse than a vacuum cleaner" face :lol:


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 29, 2010)

Who's got puppies?


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 29, 2010)

good thing were all getting on the turps this sunday otherwise i recon everyone would have topped themselves by monday


----------



## euphorion (Jan 29, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaah its back! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :d:d:d


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 29, 2010)

Woo hoo i'm an expert again


----------



## euphorion (Jan 29, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaah its back! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :d:d:d


----------



## Serpentor (Jan 29, 2010)

Greebo said:


> The thread is back for now. Keep it clean or trying using myface or something if you can not control your urges.


urges? lol.....


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Praise the Lord! See yall thought this thread was coming to an end, I told you it wouldn’t! All it took was the Moderators taking it away for the day and yall get in a panic... Ah SHT, how I’ve missed you so...


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 29, 2010)

Hahahahahaahaha i just found the facebook group .........................Classic


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 29, 2010)

YES!!!!!!! Thanks Mods, 

Time to cut loose! :lol:


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Aww the link got deleted... AND SOME OF MY POSTS?! Did I do bad? I’m gonna stress that I’ve done something wrong now!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 29, 2010)

Haha, my herp knowledge temporarily dropped by 265 posts!
Btw Amy, I think you mean praise the Triton! Aaaah it's good to be back. I missed you all!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Of course I meant Triton silly, he is the Creator.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 29, 2010)

Cumon people! Get dribbling! Otherwise it's going to be a boring night for me.

Hmmm.. something to talk about... Oh, I've got the house to myself next weekend, SHTAG party!
For those who don't know what this is - Single Herpers Thread Appreciation Group (SHTAG) | Facebook )


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 29, 2010)

My herp XP dropped by 400 points for a few hours there..I actually forgot how to feed my snakes this arvo!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 29, 2010)

Dan I'm pretty sure we can't post links to fb on here anymore???

Where is everbody tonight? Out playing in the rain?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh CRAP!! I forgot! Sorry! Can a mod please delete that post, too late to edit it. 
Yea pretty quite in here, everyone complained when it got deleted, now it's back no one's talking in it any way!

Oh well we can dribble for now. I was thinking, how about heading right into the red desert stuff? From here straight out to Thargomindah? Going from Cunnamulla up to Charleville isn't red, its brown grass. Would be a 2077km return trip, and I think I'll skip the 1st 2 days at uni which gives us over 2 weeks, which means we can chill out there until we run out of money.
Up to you, I'm not bothered. Got some info of someone where to find nice red Mulga's, might PM Moloch and see if he can share some advice.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Maybe yall can cheer me up tonight, I’m suddenly extremely angry (you know the kind of angry where you want to go on a hateful rampage and cause hell to everyone that’s done anything wrong to you and yell every profanity under the sun and do everything within the legalities to make sure that person lives a life of absolute misery? Yeah that kind of angry...) So get happying guys!


----------



## Serpentor (Jan 29, 2010)

why so angry?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 29, 2010)

Hahaha, oh that sort of angry. Ok ummmm.... I know! Pictures of Kittens


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 29, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Oh well we can dribble for now. I was thinking, how about heading right into the red desert stuff? From here straight out to Thargomindah? Going from Cunnamulla up to Charleville isn't red, its brown grass. Would be a 2077km return trip, and I think I'll skip the 1st 2 days at uni which gives us over 2 weeks, which means we can chill out there until we run out of money.
> Up to you, I'm not bothered. Got some info of someone where to find nice red Mulga's, might PM Moloch and see if he can share some advice.


 
Yeah I like that idea, I was gunna say to you Id like to go out past Lake Bindegolly Nat. Park and Thargomindah is past there. Is it red sand that far out? I didnt realise that it was still brown grass as far out as Charleville... So you've been given a few spots to check out now? I was gunna PM Moloch earlier and then realised that he hasnt been on the forum for a few weeks but I spose its still worth trying to get in contact with him. Is Charleville as far north as you wanna go?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 29, 2010)

I don’t think yall want to succumb to the wrath of Amy by finding out...


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 29, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Maybe yall can cheer me up tonight, I’m suddenly extremely angry (you know the kind of angry where you want to go on a hateful rampage and cause hell to everyone that’s done anything wrong to you and yell every profanity under the sun and do everything within the legalities to make sure that person lives a life of absolute misery? Yeah that kind of angry...) So get happying guys!


 

thats the best kind of angry... use the energy wisely grasshopper


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 29, 2010)

i wont ask y there are 15 pages missing


----------



## euphorion (Jan 29, 2010)

so i was walking down the street when i bumped into a... (complete this sentence)

in other news, i am slighty pissed, and should be more pissed. hmmm, to drink to excess or not to drink to excess? what am i saying!? suh a stupid question to ask. lalalalalala!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> thats the best kind of angry... use the energy wisely grasshopper


 
I will use my fury towards those who deserve it, unless you want to hear all about it of course...


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 29, 2010)

...bloke named ziggy


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 29, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I will use my fury towards those who deserve it, unless you want to hear all about it of course...


 
ahh... well im a sucker for punishment apparently so bring it


----------



## euphorion (Jan 29, 2010)

yo amy, go for it! we can at least vent with you and this way you can get it off your chest  our ears are yours


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 29, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> so i was walking down the street when i bumped into a... (complete this sentence)


 
Hermaphrodite chipmunk putting his garbage out.



AMY22 said:


> I will use my fury towards those who deserve it, unless you want to hear all about it of course...


 
C'mon Amy...bring it on! Liven this place up a bit!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 29, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Yeah I like that idea, I was gunna say to you Id like to go out past Lake Bindegolly Nat. Park and Thargomindah is past there. Is it red sand that far out? I didnt realise that it was still brown grass as far out as Charleville... So you've been given a few spots to check out now? I was gunna PM Moloch earlier and then realised that he hasnt been on the forum for a few weeks but I spose its still worth trying to get in contact with him. Is Charleville as far north as you wanna go?



Well there may be patches of red around Charleville but doing the street view on Google didn't show any, but it is about 50km out of Cunnamulla. But I don't really know what I'm talking about yet, so might be. Yea got a few spots to go to but can't remember the one that Mark mentioned for Woma's lastnight, will PM him too. Might as well try David, he'll get an email to say he has a PM.
If we went to Thargomindah, it would be best to go via St. George/Cunnamulla, but if we have plenty of money we could go back up north to Quilpie, and east to Charleville, Roma etc. That would be insane! Holy crap, just checked it on google, only 2,217km! Keen? If we had 14 days, we would only have to 158km a day, it's just the money issue Caloundra QLD to Caloundra QLD - Google Maps


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 29, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> in other news, i am slighty pissed, and should be more pissed. hmmm, to drink to excess or not to drink to excess? what am i saying!? suh a stupid question to ask. lalalalalala!



I'm not too far behind you, and I say to drink excess!


----------



## miley_take (Jan 29, 2010)

well I had fresh, garlic prawns for dinner... while you where re-creating lost pages :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 29, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Well there may be patches of red around Charleville but doing the street view on Google didn't show any, but it is about 50km out of Cunnamulla. But I don't really know what I'm talking about yet, so might be. Yea got a few spots to go to but can't remember the one that Mark mentioned for Woma's lastnight, will PM him too. Might as well try David, he'll get an email to say he has a PM.
> If we went to Thargomindah, it would be best to go via St. George/Cunnamulla, but if we have plenty of money we could go back up north to Quilpie, and east to Charleville, Roma etc. That would be insane! Holy crap, just checked it on google, only 2,217km! Keen? If we had 14 days, we would only have to 158km a day, it's just the money issue Caloundra QLD to Caloundra QLD - Google Maps


 
Yeah we need to get as much info out of Mark as possible, I remember the round about area of where he said to find Womas but not exactly. I'll send David a PM then and see what I can get out of him. Are you keen to do it in 14 days? It will give us a chance to do a hell of a lot of herping as opposed to driving...if we did go out past Eulo then we would probably be better off going straight up to Quilpe instead of back tracking to Cunnamulla and then going up to Charleville? You got any idea what sort of money were looking at for a 14 day trip? We'll just did side of the road camping I guess? Its pretty much just food and petrol thats gunna cost.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 29, 2010)

Gross, chili prawns are the way to go! I have the best recipe in the world for them.


----------



## euphorion (Jan 29, 2010)

mmmm agreed Dan. but i love sweet chilli garlic prawn stirfry  yum x 10!!!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Okay well I just deleted a friend from primary school from Facebook because half his posts are derogatory towards women. I won’t say exactly the things he was saying but boy am I mad. I am so damn sick of that attitude, and then people expect me to want a relationship and try to set me up. No I do NOT want to be in a relationship. You can look but no touch. 
I asked him if he could ever make a post that DOESN’T make women look cheap and told me that I didn’t need to get mad at him for the fact he’s funny, so I went off at him, told him the only joke here was himself, that there is an easy explanation to the fact he can’t find ‘the right girl’, he could have all the (insert expletive here) he can get because any half intelligent girl wouldn’t waste their time with him, then I deleted and blocked him. 

Amy is ready to kill! KILL!!!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 29, 2010)

I eat my prawns straight from the water...I don't even bother 'peeling' them!


----------



## euphorion (Jan 29, 2010)

Hehehe, Amy, you rock. 100% girl!


----------



## miley_take (Jan 29, 2010)

I knew there was a reason why I worry about you Matt!!! :lol:


----------



## Serpentor (Jan 29, 2010)

what sort of things was he saying?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 29, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Yeah we need to get as much info out of Mark as possible, I remember the round about area of where he said to find Womas but not exactly. I'll send David a PM then and see what I can get out of him. Are you keen to do it in 14 days? It will give us a chance to do a hell of a lot of herping as opposed to driving...if we did go out past Eulo then we would probably be better off going straight up to Quilpe instead of back tracking to Cunnamulla and then going up to Charleville? You got any idea what sort of money were looking at for a 14 day trip? We'll just did side of the road camping I guess? Its pretty much just food and petrol thats gunna cost.



Oh crap I just sent one to David, sorry! 
Yea if we did go that far west we wouldn't track back to head north. Okey dokey, got the calculator.. There's no way we would need more than $500 for fuel to get there and back, then there's herping fuel on top of that. Just did a price check, in Roma it's around $1.28 a litre today according to RACQ, but they didn't have the smaller areas west of there, so working at around $1.50 that's $500, which would be the maximum, and that's going from 350km per tank of gas, but I get more than that easy. Only have a small tank.
Then the other calculation would just be food.. We'll have to go cheap in that area and only buy what we need, no left overs! I can bring eggs thanks to my choocks, I'll start saving them now, get 6 a day.
I've got the gas cooker and stuff, but can never be bothered cooking much for breakfast so I'll be happy with like weatbix or something. It'll be cheaper to stock up here 1st, I've got a big esky too for the Tooheys 
I think nothing less than $1k, that would leave $500 for food and herping fuel, I think a bit more would be better. I'm also worried about how far apart the servo's will be, what if we can't make it to the next!? I'll get a 25 litre petrol container just encase.

Haha, stuff PM's, we'll plan it all right here!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 29, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Oh crap I just sent one to David, sorry!
> Yea if we did go that far west we wouldn't track back to head north. Okey dokey, got the calculator.. There's no way we would need more than $500 for fuel to get there and back, then there's herping fuel on top of that. Just did a price check, in Roma it's around $1.28 a litre today according to RACQ, but they didn't have the smaller areas west of there, so working at around $1.50 that's $500, which would be the maximum, and that's going from 350km per tank of gas, but I get more than that easy. Only have a small tank.
> Then the other calculation would just be food.. We'll have to go cheap in that area and only buy what we need, no left overs! I can bring eggs thanks to my choocks, I'll start saving them now, get 6 a day.
> I've got the gas cooker and stuff, but can never be bothered cooking much for breakfast so I'll be happy with like weatbix or something. It'll be cheaper to stock up here 1st, I've got a big esky too for the Tooheys
> ...


 
Oh well now he's got two PM's lol
Ok well I reckon I can come up with over $500 within the next week or two  I can run pretty well on limited food lol, eggs will be good and we can just buy bread and milk at shops as we pass through towns. Big esky for beer and water is good! We also have to be prepared for any mechanical problems and stuff like that aswell, Ive gotta see if you can get car chargers for camera batteries and if not buy another battery for my camera. We'll need a heap of batteries for torches, etc. Do you know when you wanna leave?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 29, 2010)

Hmmm it seems like this thread may have actually run its course....


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 29, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Oh well now he's got two PM's lol
> Ok well I reckon I can come up with over $500 within the next week or two  I can run pretty well on limited food lol, eggs will be good and we can just buy bread and milk at shops as we pass through towns. Big esky for beer and water is good! We also have to be prepared for any mechanical problems and stuff like that aswell, Ive gotta see if you can get car chargers for camera batteries and if not buy another battery for my camera. We'll need a heap of batteries for torches, etc. Do you know when you wanna leave?



Sweet, I've got $450 atm, but have 2 weeks worth of pay to come, so will spend FA from now on so we have ample money and as you said, encase the wagon ****s itself we'll need a few spare dollars. Will head into some camera shops and see what I can find, I'll need both a new battery and a car charger, there's no way I would last 2 weeks in the outback without a charger. Unless I had 14 batteries.
I'll get my aircon re-gassed just before we go. We'll leave in exactly 2 weeks from today as soon as I finish work (around 2pm), get out to around Lake Broadwater (near Dalby) and spend the night there and see what we can find, then make our way from there. I'm so excited I just peed a little.

Yea it's certainly quite around here tonight! Maybe we've killed it with our roadtrip discussion? I'm sure it will truck along slowly, we won't let it die!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Serpentor said:


> what sort of things was he saying?


 
I can’t really say on here because it was some pretty sleazy stuff and I don’t want to get in trouble, but basically just sleazy jokes, it’s quite apparent that he only thinks women are good for one thing. 
I don’t care for that kind of attitude at all, so many chicks just brush it off and let it happen.
 


Mattsnake said:


> Hmmm it seems like this thread may have actually run its course....


 
I’d write so much more if my internet wasn’t so slow that it takes 20 minutes to load the page, then I’d be able to engage in proper conversation with you. But it’s getting a little faster now.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 29, 2010)

I want to go roadtripping too!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 29, 2010)

boo


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 29, 2010)

sounds like you guys are gonna have fun lol were are yous off to if you dont mind me asking


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 29, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I want to go roadtripping too!



If only we had the room!



Tuatara said:


> boo



Long time no see Keith!



bluereptile said:


> sounds like you guys are gonna have fun lol were are yous off to if you dont mind me asking



From here (Sunshine Coast), out to Thargomindah, up to Quilpie, to Charleville, Roma, home. Here's the track on google if you don't know those places Caloundra QLD to Caloundra QLD - Google Maps
I'm going to see how much facial hair I can grow and how outback I can look


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 29, 2010)

I dislike this! There WILL be room for me! There WILL!!!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 29, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Sweet, I've got $450 atm, but have 2 weeks worth of pay to come, so will spend FA from now on so we have ample money and as you said, encase the wagon ****s itself we'll need a few spare dollars. Will head into some camera shops and see what I can find, I'll need both a new battery and a car charger, there's no way I would last 2 weeks in the outback without a charger. Unless I had 14 batteries.
> I'll get my aircon re-gassed just before we go. We'll leave in exactly 2 weeks from today as soon as I finish work (around 2pm), get out to around Lake Broadwater (near Dalby) and spend the night there and see what we can find, then make our way from there. I'm so excited I just peed a little.
> 
> Yea it's certainly quite around here tonight! Maybe we've killed it with our roadtrip discussion? I'm sure it will truck along slowly, we won't let it die!


 
Come monday I should have about a grand...with rent and car rego to come out of that, and if we leave 2 weeks from today I will get paid again hopefully the day we leave. I also need to invest in a headlamp as a torch is a pain in the **** when your juggling a camera and a snappy snake, I also found a garbage bin lid haha. You said you've got a tent and all that hay? Coz I don't have any of that crap up here with me.
I'm so excited that I did more than pee! :shock:



Tuatara said:


> boo


 
Welcome back Keithy, we missed you 



bluereptile said:


> sounds like you guys are gonna have fun lol were are yous off to if you dont mind me asking


 
Driving round my backyard for a fortnight, should be pretty awesome!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 29, 2010)

Matt's lap is taken by dirty boobs, there's only mine left? I'm sure you won't complain.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 29, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> From here (Sunshine Coast), out to Thargomindah, up to Quilpie, to Charleville, Roma, home. Here's the track on google if you don't know those places Caloundra QLD to Caloundra QLD - Google Maps
> I'm going to see how much facial hair I can grow and how outback I can look


 
I've already been growing my facial hair for about a month so I doubt I'll look any different by the time we get back lol. I should probably get a haircut before we go though just so its not so hot! I wanna get one of those mad cowboy hats with the corks on it to shoo the flies away! :lol: I probably wont wash the whole time either... :shock:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I dislike this! There WILL be room for me! There WILL!!!


 
I wish you could come Amy, do you like the wind blowing on your face and like the taste of bugs? We could strap you to the roof or sit you on the bullbar...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 30, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Come monday I should have about a grand...with rent and car rego to come out of that, and if we leave 2 weeks from today I will get paid again hopefully the day we leave. I also need to invest in a headlamp as a torch is a pain in the **** when your juggling a camera and a snappy snake, I also found a garbage bin lid haha. You said you've got a tent and all that hay? Coz I don't have any of that crap up here with me.
> I'm so excited that I did more than pee! :shock:
> 
> 
> ...



I've got a spare head lamp you can use if you like? Nice work on the garbage bin lid. Yeap got the tent, gas cooker, pots and pans. I've got like a roll up mattress plus a thick doonah we can use to sleep on, I highly doubt we'll need anything to go over top in the desert, just lie on top wearing nothing but a grin!



Mattsnake said:


> I've already been growing my facial hair for about a month so I doubt I'll look any different by the time we get back lol. I should probably get a haircut before we go though just so its not so hot! I wanna get one of those mad cowboy hats with the corks on it to shoo the flies away! :lol: I probably wont wash the whole time either... :shock:



Haha, well make sure you don't touch it so you can look at as rough as possible! There's no way you can come back from the bush looking well groomed. I thought we were going to bath together in billabongs? If there's no water around, we'll have a bush bath with a can of Lynx.
Definitely have to get a cowboy hat! Apart from looking extremely manly and cool, the locals will look at s funny if we don't.
1 bad thing though, people won't be able to hear me coming as I'll have to take the sub woofer out to make room... 
Do you have an iPod/mp3 player? You'll have to bring it otherwise you'll go crazy. If not we can throw some of your music on mine.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I've got a spare head lamp you can use if you like? Nice work on the garbage bin lid. Yeap got the tent, gas cooker, pots and pans. I've got like a roll up mattress plus a thick doonah we can use to sleep on, I highly doubt we'll need anything to go over top in the desert, just lie on top wearing nothing but a grin!


 
Yeah I'll sleep naked...but you won't mind hay? We are out there to see snakes after all...
Yep the headlamp would be great, the bin lid is plastic...thats pretty amazing I reckon!



DanTheMan said:


> Haha, well make sure you don't touch it so you can look at as rough as possible! There's no way you can come back from the bush looking well groomed. I thought we were going to bath together in billabongs? If there's no water around, we'll have a bush bath with a can of Lynx.
> Definitely have to get a cowboy hat! Apart from looking extremely manly and cool, the locals will look at s funny if we don't.


 
Haha yeah I just plan to swim in billabongs and bathe in deodorant if there is no water around. I might get kicked out of town if I rock up with my hat on backwards hay? :lol: Better go to the R.M Williams store at the plaza and play cowboy dress-ups! lol

Yeah I've got my iphone with plenty of music on it...but the battery will go flat in no time, not sure if you wanna listen to my music....do you enjoy people screaming their holes out?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 30, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Yeah I'll sleep naked...but you won't mind hay? We are out there to see snakes after all...


 
Exactly! Glad to see where on the same page. 



Mattsnake said:


> Haha yeah I just plan to swim in billabongs and bathe in deodorant if there is no water around. I might get kicked out of town if I rock up with my hat on backwards hay? :lol: Better go to the R.M Williams store at the plaza and play cowboy dress-ups! lol



Haha, they probably haven't seen a cap before and see it as work of the devil.
Keen for dress-ups!



Mattsnake said:


> Yeah I've got my iphone with plenty of music on it...but the battery will go flat in no time, not sure if you wanna listen to my music....do you enjoy people screaming their holes out?



You put up with my music for a little bit, ill put up with screaming. I have like a USB charger if you can charge them off a USB cable?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm sure I can get a car charger for it...it needs an ipod connection to charge with, it'll be right.

I'm pretty sure this is gunna work just fine


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

I just realise that Keith and Farma hve the same surname :shock:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 30, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I'm sure I can get a car charger for it...it needs an ipod connection to charge with, it'll be right.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is gunna work just fine



I charge my ipod in my car? So therefore I can charge you iphone. Things are working out... Forgot to tell my boss today, might ring him in the morning and tell him where he can shove his job! In 2 weeks time...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I charge my ipod in my car? So therefore I can charge you iphone. Things are working out... Forgot to tell my boss today, might ring him in the morning and tell him where he can shove his job! In 2 weeks time...


 
Ah ok yes I can charge it then 

Your boss...as in your uncle?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 30, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Your boss...as in your uncle?



Ssshhh I sound tough!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 30, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Matt's lap is taken by dirty boobs, there's only mine left? I'm sure you won't complain.


 
It’s over Dan, OVER! I will sit in your lap for transportation purposes only.



Mattsnake said:


> I wish you could come Amy, do you like the wind blowing on your face and like the taste of bugs? We could strap you to the roof or sit you on the bullbar...


 
Woo hoo! Anything for a roadtrip! You can tie 2 frying pans and a rope to the back of the car and I’ll ski along the road.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 30, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I just realise that Keith and Farma hve the same surname :shock:


 Ha ha ha.. and you only just figured it out


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Ha ha ha.. and you only just figured it out


 
But am I the first to figure it out? lol


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> It’s over Dan, OVER! I will sit in your lap for transportation purposes only.
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo! Anything for a roadtrip! You can tie 2 frying pans and a rope to the back of the car and I’ll ski along the road.


 
It's gunna be awfully bumpy out there you know :lol: 


Now I would love to see that! :lol: Do you reckon you could hold on for a few thousand kilometres? Do you have no problem with washing in billabongs? Will you dress up like a cowboy? Will you sleep naked? Do you drink beer? Are you afraid of rednecks?


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 30, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> But am I the first to figure it out? lol



I think you might be.. no one else has said anything!! so you win Pup


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> I think you might be.. no one else has said anything!! so you win Pup


 
Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!  What do I win??


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 30, 2010)

You win knowing that Josh and I are related


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> You win knowing that Josh and I are related


 
Awww that is the best prize of all


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 30, 2010)

Any prize involving Josh is the best prize of all.. one of the sweetest guys ever!! He is a good egg!!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> It's gunna be awfully bumpy out there you know :lol:
> 
> I can keep my hands to myself, it’s Dan who needs to control his urges, I know he’s still not over the fact I called off the engagement.
> 
> Now I would love to see that! :lol: Do you reckon you could hold on for a few thousand kilometres? Do you have no problem with washing in billabongs? Will you dress up like a cowboy? Will you sleep naked? Do you drink beer? Are you afraid of rednecks?


 
-Travelling is my life, I will hold on for as long as it takes!

-If I can go without a bath for 2 weeks I can wash in a billabong

-I’d prefer to dress up as a cowGIRL but whatever...

-I’m naked right now

-I don’t drink at all but half my family are alcoholics so I’m sure I can fake it to fit in

-I aint afraid a nuffin!


----------



## euphorion (Jan 30, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> It's gunna be awfully bumpy out there you know :lol:
> 
> 
> Now I would love to see that! :lol: Do you reckon you could hold on for a few thousand kilometres? Do you have no problem with washing in billabongs? Will you dress up like a cowboy? Will you sleep naked? Do you drink beer? Are you afraid of rednecks?





AMY22 said:


> -Travelling is my life, I will hold on for as long as it takes!
> 
> -If I can go without a bath for 2 weeks I can wash in a billabong
> 
> ...



yeah, what she said. you know, at some point we should organise a herping trip involving more than just one car. i know i know ****s and giggles right?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 30, 2010)

Haha, I sat down on my bed for a second last night, and now here I am... 



AMY22 said:


> -Travelling is my life, I will hold on for as long as it takes!
> 
> -If I can go without a bath for 2 weeks I can wash in a billabong
> 
> ...



Done! This is going to be sweeeet!



shooshoo said:


> yeah, what she said. you know, at some point we should organise a herping trip involving more than just one car. i know i know ****s and giggles right?



That's not a bad idea at all, a train of like 5 cars, herping together, washing in billabongs together, sleeping naked together, dressing up like cowboys/girls together, and drinking beer together!


----------



## euphorion (Jan 30, 2010)

I wanna go! :'(


----------



## Poggle (Jan 30, 2010)

Remember poggle may be hosting a herping weekend


----------



## Serpentor (Jan 30, 2010)

can't believe I read the entire elapid thread from start to finish.


----------



## euphorion (Jan 30, 2010)

Poggle said:


> Remember poggle may be hosting a herping weekend



WHAT WHAT WHAT!?!? what is this MAY BE?? ehehe excellent. so there!


----------



## euphorion (Jan 30, 2010)

Serpentor said:


> can't believe I read the entire elapid thread from start to finish.



all you gotta do now is read THIS thread from start to finish.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 30, 2010)

took me ages too... you go away for an hour and there is another 5 pages to read


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

Poggle said:


> Remember poggle may be hosting a herping weekend


 
So when are you planning on organising this Poggle?



Did anyone just watch Snake Wranglers? He just found a Mulga snake and now he's going in search of a King Brown.... :|


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 30, 2010)

Hahaha, I hope we find both of them!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

He found an Inland Tai while he was over in central WA before, he did'nt say it was a Tai but thats what it was.


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 30, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> all you gotta do now is read THIS thread from start to finish.


 just read the first post and last theres not alot in the middle


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 30, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> He found an Inland Tai while he was over in central WA before, he did'nt say it was a Tai but thats what it was.



Sweet, need to get foxtel.. Just had a look at my bird book, we'll be right in Major Mitchell territory! Unless my books wrong?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Sweet, need to get foxtel.. Just had a look at my bird book, we'll be right in Major Mitchell territory! Unless my books wrong?



He was well out of tai territory to find one lol. I was actually going threw a few of my bird books before aswell...one of them says we'll be right in MM territory and another says that they are much further west, then another shows them stretched pretty much all over Australia??? So that just confuses me haha. I'm pretty sure you get red winged parrots out there aswell. We won't be going far enough north to see N.asper will we?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 30, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> He was well out of tai territory to find one lol. I was actually going threw a few of my bird books before aswell...one of them says we'll be right in MM territory and another says that they are much further west, then another shows them stretched pretty much all over Australia??? So that just confuses me haha. I'm pretty sure you get red winged parrots out there aswell. We won't be going far enough north to see N.asper will we?



Did you get a PM back from David? He's just come out of the Peruvian Amazon the bastard! Sent me some photo's too, bloody awesome. 
After his advice, I'm reconsidering out route once again, that way we would head further north, into N. asper & possibly Black Head territory... nearly 3000km though, but into Taipan territory!
If we really save some money, we could do it.
Just got back from some camera shop, got a charger for $90 that will charge both our camera batteries!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wooo hoooo! If yall were going to come to Adelaide to get me I SO want to come along! I have money! I have time! I’m filled with adventure and excitement!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Did you get a PM back from David? He's just come out of the Peruvian Amazon the bastard! Sent me some photo's too, bloody awesome.
> After his advice, I'm reconsidering out route once again, that way we would head further north, into N. asper & possibly Black Head territory... nearly 3000km though, but into Taipan territory!
> If we really save some money, we could do it.
> Just got back from some camera shop, got a charger for $90 that will charge both our camera batteries!


 
Haha lucky coz I went to a camera shop to get one and they didn't have any  So it'll charge both Canon and Nikon batteries?

Check this out...its getting me very excited!

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/field-herping-and-reptile-studies-5373/windorah-or-bust-126765



AMY22 said:


> Wooo hoooo! If yall were going to come to Adelaide to get me I SO want to come along! I have money! I have time! I’m filled with adventure and excitement!


 
Amy the way our route keeps expanding we'll end up in Adelaide soon!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 30, 2010)

Haha, I just finished re-reading Stewart's post before replying to your PM, looks a beauty spot doesn't it! I told him where I found that Frilly, I think he owes me a spot out there! Not for that lizard though...
And yup charges practically any batterie, even AA and stuff. I asked her if it would charge a Nikon battery just incase, and it does.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Haha, I just finished re-reading Stewart's post before replying to your PM, looks a beauty spot doesn't it! I told him where I found that Frilly, I think he owes me a spot out there! Not for that lizard though...
> And yup charges practically any batterie, even AA and stuff. I asked her if it would charge a Nikon battery just incase, and it does.


 
I think you should PM Stewart then and see what you can get out of him lol this is starting to sound better and better!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Amy the way our route keeps expanding we'll end up in Adelaide soon!


 


On a slightly unrelated note, I think my Monty boo is going to shed his skin in a day or too!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 30, 2010)

And what would Monty boo be?

Man this thread is dead


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

Sure is dead in here!

I'm gunna guess and say Monty Boo is an MD????


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 30, 2010)

Ahh but it was good while it lasted


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 30, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Sure is dead in here!
> 
> I'm gunna guess and say Monty Boo is an MD????



I had MD in my head too for some reason, have I seen you post it somewhere or something?
I need some entertainment in here, atm I'm just watching the weather... More interesting as it sounds because we could be getting some sweet action from ex-tropical cyclone olga.. Heading this way rather rapidly, nice big tropical low! Flooding a lot of Qld. My water tanks are empty so i look forward to the forecast 200+mm!

If anyone else is as bored as I am, check out these sites
You can see the low here
http://www.goes.noaa.gov/sohemi/sohemiloops/shirgmscol.html

Here's a few sites showing the forecast rainfall
http://wxmaps.org/pix/prec7.png

BSCH - GFS Accumulated Precipitation Forecast for Queensland

AND! Since I'm so nerdy, here's the weather forum I'm on, mostly for storms and the occasional cyclone.
Thread about the SE QLD rain - SE QLD/NE NSW Onshore rain/showers (ex- TC Olga) 31 Jan - 3 Feb 2010 - Weatherzone Forums

And about ex-TC Olga in general - Tropical Cyclone Olga (Coral Sea) 22/1/10 - 30/1/10 [General Chat] - Weatherzone Forums


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 30, 2010)

So everyone agrees to talk realy loudly and obnoxiously and meantion reptiles every 5 mins and also wear bright pink so I know which crowd to walk over to. Thanx all xoxo


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 30, 2010)

it does seem just abit dead lol
what did everyone do today


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

bluereptile said:


> it does seem just abit dead lol
> what did everyone do today


 
Well today I sat at home all day and watched tv, sat on the internet, cleaned out snake tanks, fed snakes, studied field guides in preparation for our trip lol and thought about ways to make money...

You?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 30, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Well today I sat at home all day and watched tv, sat on the internet, cleaned out snake tanks, fed snakes, studied field guides in preparation for our trip lol and thought about ways to make money...
> 
> You?



Well now I no longer have to reply


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 31, 2010)

I got badly sunburnt walking for an hr to the shops to get a new vacuume cleaner. I got screwed around by the Godfreys sales person who was a real jerk and then I ended up buying a cheap one from k-mart which I could have bought from the closer shoping centre.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Well now I no longer have to reply


 
Yes you do! Keep this thread running lol



lasnakess said:


> I got badly sunburnt walking for an hr to the shops to get a new vacuume cleaner. I got screwed around by the Godfreys sales person who was a real jerk and then I ended up buying a cheap one from k-mart which I could have bought from the closer shoping centre.


 
Sunburnt? Wow...it rained all day here! I vacuumed today so we have something in common


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 31, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Yes you do! Keep this thread running lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sunburnt? Wow...it rained all day here! I vacuumed today so we have something in common



I vacuumed too! And we both went to the camera shop, studied field guides, maybe we're twins?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I vacuumed too! And we both went to the camera shop, studied field guides, maybe we're twins?


 
Maybe....but I get to be the hot one! :lol:


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes Monty boo would be an MD.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 31, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Maybe....but I get to be the hot one! :lol:



Fine! I get to be the cooler one, chicks dig personality 



AMY22 said:


> Yes Monty boo would be an MD.



How about some pics? How big is he?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Fine! I get to be the cooler one, chicks dig personality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 31, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> DanTheMan said:
> 
> 
> > Fine! I get to be the cooler one, chicks dig personality
> ...


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 31, 2010)

I went to my nieces 1st birthday party at some public pools on the southside. My other 3 year old niece thought it would be a great idea to run away and go down a water slide even though she can't swim. Well I saw her about to go down at the last minute and ended up picking her up off the bottom of the pool whilst still fully clothed and pockets still full of phones, wallet, car keys, camera batteries. So now i'm a hero  Anyone got a phone they don't need


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 31, 2010)

You're my hero DB! I can just see you now, dripping wet with with water falling from your manly beard, handing over the baby you saved as if it was no trouble... That's hot. What colour undies were you wearing?
:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Mattsnake said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the answer would be pretty obvious here... This is awkward, can someone else tell him?
> ...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I went to my nieces 1st birthday party at some public pools on the southside. My other 3 year old niece thought it would be a great idea to run away and go down a water slide even though she can't swim. Well I saw her about to go down at the last minute and ended up picking her up off the bottom of the pool whilst still fully clothed and pockets still full of phones, wallet, car keys, camera batteries. So now i'm a hero  Anyone got a phone they don't need


 
Your my hero DB! I once saved a kid from drowning aswell...was pretty scary!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 31, 2010)

See your 2nd to last quote of me was weird too, said it was originally posted by you?
Well I'm going to go get some peanut butter toast, mmmmm.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

Its freaking me out! Its a conspiracy!Is it gunna rain tomorrow? I still cant find that pet shop... lol


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 31, 2010)

I shall share with you one picture of my Monty boo (soon after it takes an hour to load), my puter is going too slow but there are one or 2 pictures of him on my profile. He is 4 ½ feet now. I can’t wait for him to shed, I think it will either be tonight or tomorrow night. You know when they get that weird look about them, not just the colour, but with Monty the shape of his head changes as though he is sort of stretching his skin off. He’s been hiding for a few days and when I looked at him before he had that ugly head look about him. Ooooh how exciting!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 31, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Its freaking me out! Its a conspiracy!Is it gunna rain tomorrow? I still cant find that pet shop... lol



Yea it's going to rain tomorrow, and here's that petshop! I think you mentioned it the other night? Just get a full bag of the rats so it's $5 each, unless you get the larger size for your Coastal/Scrubby etc? Either way, they're the cheapest I have found so far.
Petbarn - It's Everything For Pets!




AMY22 said:


> I shall share with you one picture of my Monty boo (soon after it takes an hour to load), my puter is going too slow but there are one or 2 pictures of him on my profile. He is 4 ½ feet now. I can’t wait for him to shed, I think it will either be tonight or tomorrow night. You know when they get that weird look about them, not just the colour, but with Monty the shape of his head changes as though he is sort of stretching his skin off. He’s been hiding for a few days and when I looked at him before he had that ugly head look about him. Ooooh how exciting!



Why does everyone talk in feet? I only know meters, you guys are old school...
Hurry up with pics, I'm bored! And btw, Matt and I could be finding a Monty boo in the wild very soon.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 31, 2010)

That toast was so good I'm going back for seconds!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Yea it's going to rain tomorrow, and here's that petshop! I think you mentioned it the other night? Just get a full bag of the rats so it's $5 each, unless you get the larger size for your Coastal/Scrubby etc? Either way, they're the cheapest I have found so far.
> Petbarn - It's Everything For Pets!
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers, I've been to that shop before but never for rodents. I'll go for a look tomorrow.

I have a Monty boo of my own aswell except my MD is actually a girl and doesn't have a name.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 31, 2010)

I’m trying dammit! My computer is being slow and I just found a spider which won’t go away (I am in a really bad mood again right now so I’m trying very hard to keep the language clean). 
And people always talk about snakes in feet! A foot is 12 inches, an inch is just under (?) 2.5cm.
I’ve just had to shut my computer down and re-start it so I have to upload again.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 31, 2010)

What the hell is an inch?! I'm not going through all that maths to work out how big your snake is, tell me in meters, cm or mm like a normal person from 2010 damn it! Metric is the word people, METRIC! This is Australia not America!

Ef this I'm going to go spoon my dog, talk to yall in the morning! I'm going to dream of spinnifex covered rich red sand dunes and cracked soil plains full of Mulga's and Inland Taipans among many other snakes and the occasional interesting gecko and goanna species! N. asper will be there, along with his good mate, the Jeweled gecko, and a big ol' perentie strolling around.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 31, 2010)

In fact bugger it I’ll just use the ones from my album. (Sorry for the hugeness)

‘Tis my Monty boo-







‘Tis my Sparklez-y boo-






‘Tis Sprinklez-






‘Tis Sir Swimsalot- 






“Tis Captain Splashy (RIP)-


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> What the hell is an inch?! I'm not going through all that maths to work out how big your snake is, tell me in meters, cm or mm like a normal person from 2010 damn it! Metric is the word people, METRIC! This is Australia not America!
> 
> Ef this I'm going to go spoon my dog, talk to yall in the morning! I'm going to dream of spinnifex covered rich red sand dunes and cracked soil plains full of Mulga's and Inland Taipans among many other snakes and the occasional interesting gecko and goanna species! N. asper will be there, along with his good mate, the Jeweled gecko, and a big ol' perentie strolling around.


 
Bloody Kiwi's! lol Everyone knows inches and feet...I talk in them all the time 

Here's my MD girl.

.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 31, 2010)

Squee!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 31, 2010)

Haha, I'm no kiwi! I'm Australian! I just come from NZ
Inches and feet are for losers anyway.... I feel sorry for you.



AMY22 said:


> Squee!


My thoughts also...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Haha, I'm no kiwi! I'm Australian! I just come from NZ
> Inches and feet are for losers anyway.... I feel sorry for you.
> 
> 
> My thoughts also...


 
Who do you support in the Union then...All Blacks?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 31, 2010)

Whatever! Well if you must know in 2010 people terms, it’s about 1 and a half metres approx.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Whatever! Well if you must know in 2010 people terms, it’s about 1 and a half metres approx.


 
Don't bow down to his level Amy! He's the one that needs to move into the future (He's from New Zealand :lol...its 1983 over there at the moment I think...


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 31, 2010)

Matt your MD looks very young and as though it recently shed before that picture correct?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Don't bow down to his level Amy! He's the one that needs to move into the future (He's from New Zealand :lol...its 1983 over there at the moment I think...


 
What was I thinking?! I’m sorry Matt, I’ve brought you into this...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Matt your MD looks very young and as though it recently shed before that picture correct?


 
She is only a year old and about a metre long , she was about mid way between sheds when I took that pic


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 31, 2010)

now this thread looks for active


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm suprised that this thread hasn't been deleted  

Inches and feet are the best. 1 Inch = 2cm apparently.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 31, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Who do you support in the Union then...All Blacks?



I don't have to answer that...
Besides, my decision was made by who is the better team, not where I come from! :lol:

I actually support the Wallabies except when they're playing NZ, although give it another year and that will change.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> I'm suprised that this thread hasn't been deleted
> 
> Inches and feet are the best. 1 Inch = 2cm apparently.



Wrong.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I don't have to answer that...
> Besides, my decision was made by who is the better team, not where I come from! :lol:
> 
> I actually support the Wallabies except when they're playing NZ, although give it another year and that will change.



BAAAAAAA AAAAA AAA!! :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 31, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> BAAAAAAA AAAAA AAA!! :lol:



Hahaha, you're arousing me!


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 31, 2010)

2.54cm = 1" 100cm = 3.28' so a 4.5' MD is roughly 1.37m metric. And I had to take my boots off to work that one out.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

Correct. And that is why you are God!!!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a topic yall can discuss (in vanity of a failed attempt to keep this thread alive when we really should have stopped while we were still on top).

I was thinking about an incident my aunty had a few years ago, do yall believe in ghosts? Woooo-oooooo-oooooo!!!


----------



## euphorion (Jan 31, 2010)

ghosts? no. why do you ask amy dear, got a story to share?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I have a topic yall can discuss (in vanity of a failed attempt to keep this thread alive when we really should have stopped while we were still on top).
> 
> I was thinking about an incident my aunty had a few years ago, do yall believe in ghosts? Woooo-oooooo-oooooo!!!



Oh I love ghost stories! And yes I believe and I have my reasons


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm sitting on the fence... I have no reason to believe they don't, and no reason to believe they do at this stage (apart from 1 encounter that I don't remember)
Want to know? Ok, Mum told me this story, I don't remember it. When I was like 4 or something, I was doing some sweet colouring in, like Picasso stuff, and I saw Nanna walk in the front gate and she looked up and smiled at me, so I went running to Mum and told her Nanna was here, but Nanna had died like 2 weeks ago. Apparently I was pretty upset that mum didn't believe me and that she wouldn't go outside to see Nanna, I could have been bullshitting, who knows. But my Mum and my Nanna used to to say that who ever died 1st would come back to give the other a sign if there was anything after death?
I don't remember her other than peering over into her coffin, every time I see her photo I get shivers down my spine, should I feel bad? Haha
Time for Amy's and Matt's stories. But you have to tell them with a torch shining up your face!


----------



## euphorion (Jan 31, 2010)

sweet, this should be good!


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 31, 2010)

im interested now


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok well my Nan lives in a very old house which is known in her town as being haunted...when I was young we would often see a woman dressed in black walking up the driveway (the driveway is over 500m long) but she would always just fade away just before she got to the gate. There was an accident over 100 years ago on the road out the front of the house where a man was thrown off his horse, since then there has been a huge amount of accidents on this straight stretch of road where people have said they were swerving to miss a man on a horse but then he has just disapeared. My uncle still swears to this day that he woke up one night in this house when he was 15 to a man hovering over his bed watching him..he still refuses to sleep in that room whenever he goes home. Doors mysteriously slam in the house and lock themselves only opening for certain people. One night about two years ago my brother and I were sleeping in the attic of the house...I woke up to what I thought was laughing, I continued to listen as it got louder and louder and I could tell that it was coming from within the room but it was too dark to see where. I actually thought I was dreaming until I heard my brothers voice in the bed next to me say "can you hear that too?" The laughing stopped for about an hour and then started again, at that point I decided to get up and switch the light on as the laughing continued...when I switched it on there sat a large porcelain doll that used to be kept downstairs (but actually disappeared years ago - I assumed it had been thrown out) sitting on a desk at the end of my brothers bed. I grabbed the doll and took it downstairs and locked it in a cupboard. We didnt hear the laughing again that night but when I checked the cupboard in the morning the doll was gone and hasn't been seen again to this day.


----------



## euphorion (Jan 31, 2010)

freaky


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 31, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> ghosts? no. why do you ask amy dear, got a story to share?


 
Well my lovely as a matter of fact I do, I find these things rather intriguing!



Mattsnake said:


> Oh I love ghost stories! And yes I believe and I have my reasons


 
Woo hoo!



DanTheMan said:


> Time for Amy's and Matt's stories. But you have to tell them with a torch shining up your face!










(okay so it’s actually a picture of a friend...)

Weeeeeell, 
I have too many stories to count personally, I can tell you a few of the bigger ones. 

I am open minded to any possibility, I can’t say I know for a fact that there is such is as life after death, and I do believe that a lot of things people ‘experience’ are things that can easily be answered. But then there are other things that are just too bizarre. My mamma raised me to accept anything and I think the more open minded you are the more you may experience these things.

I used to live in a haunted house when I was 7-12 years old, it was owned by my auntie who lived there first, then my other auntie, then me and my mother. It was more lots of little things, I had a cat and one day she came walking into the loungeroom with all her fur standing up and this look on her face as though, excuse the pun, she’d seen a ghost. There was one spot in particular that had a lot of things happen, outside the first bedroom. There was this bad smell that would suddenly appear and then disappear as though something had died, which is what we first brushed it off as. But after a while it became odd because it would just suddenly appear one day (not a gradual thing where it got stronger), stick around for a while and then disappear as quickly as it came. 
In the main bedroom, if you slept with your feet sticking out from the blanket ‘someone’ would run their finger up the bottom of your foot, it happened to me twice and too my mum and I can NEVER have my feet out of the blanket since then!
Then there was the time my alarm clock went of one afternoon, I had no idea how it happened but when I went switch it off it was already ‘off’. 
You would also get the feeling you were being watched, I hated being in the hallway and would always focus on certain spots as though I was expecting someone to just walk through a doorway or something.
The two biggest things that I can remember at that house- once I was sleeping on the loungeroom floor while my mum was watching tv, I think it was because I would sometimes get nervous while I was in bed. My mother said I had to go to sleep (she was watching Animal Farm) but I was secretly watching the television from under the blanket. My mum had got this candle for Christmas that had a gold stand and I remember she loved it so much she never wanted to burn it. While I was watching tv I happened to look up and saw a trail of smoke coming from the candle (you know when you blow out a candle and it gets that puff of white smoke), and it was going all the way across the room in a long line. It’s hard to explain, but of course being about 10 at the time I hid under the blanket.
The second thing (and this REALLY truly scared the absolute jobblies out of me) was at about 3am when I had woken up and needed to pee. But I was so terrified that I couldn’t get out of bed, I had that feeling someone was there. Eventually I had to get out of bed to go and when I came back I still had that feeling someone was there (and I thought I’d mention that this was in the bedroom where the weird smell would appear at the door). I was staring in the dark trying to see if someone was there and then I heard someone in the doorway say my name clear as day. Now you can say it was my imagination, but this was as loud as it would be if anyone was at the door, and it was a womans voice. I jumped out of bed and ran like a lunatic into my mums room down the hall and slept there for about a week.


----------



## the-lizard-king (Jan 31, 2010)

seriously there is a chat room on here to have private conversations


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

And this is hurting you how?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 31, 2010)

Animal Farm the cartoon, where they send the horse to the glue factory and the pigs are totally running the joint.


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 31, 2010)

this is what this thread is ment for .... LOL


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 31, 2010)

Better to put all the crap into one great big thread then put it in all the other threads that have something intelligent to say.


----------



## snake_freak (Jan 31, 2010)

> There was this bad smell that would suddenly appear and then disappear



Hope you guys don't mind me gate crashing your lil party thread, but that is just freaky never heard of anyone else having the smell ghost thing. 

My family had a house in NZ, it was a pretty weird, dingy, deceased estate and we had the same creepy smell thing that would randomly turn up but would only stay in a small area (bout a square metre or so) but it would move around and would always be between certain rooms.

One night I was up late watching tv (the rest of my family were away) and the weird smell came in thru the lounge and then the tv turned off. So I got up turned it back on, sat down and it turned off again. I turned it back on, then the smell got stronger the lights went out and the tv just popped and wouldn't come back on. 

I went to check the trip switch but it was fine, went back to the lounge and the light was on again but the tv was dead.

I never believed any of that supernatural stuff until my mum went to see a medium (which I never bought into either), but this medium knew freakish amounts about my family and me. She told my mum that we had a spirit in the house and we my be able to tell its presence by a strange smell:shock:.

Only stay in new houses now. haha.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Animal Farm the cartoon, where they send the horse to the glue factory and the pigs are totally running the joint.


 
Ah ok, good movie! I'm glad your mum wasn't watching the latter while you were in the room!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 31, 2010)

the-lizard-king said:


> seriously there is a chat room on here to have private conversations



There's also this awesome thread to have private conversations that we can go back on and had another laugh, it's here forever now! If you don't want to read it, don't read it, simple!

Some nice, but freaky stories here! This is the most action this thread has had in some time...
I feel like hearing some jokes, anyone got some goodies?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

Hmmm not any that are appropriate...if I get one more infraction I'll get banned :lol:


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 31, 2010)

snake_freak said:


> Hope you guys don't mind me gate crashing your lil party thread, but that is just freaky never heard of anyone else having the smell ghost thing.
> 
> My family had a house in NZ, it was a pretty weird, dingy, deceased estate and we had the same creepy smell thing that would randomly turn up but would only stay in a small area (bout a square metre or so) but it would move around and would always be between certain rooms.
> 
> ...


 
*shudder* It never occurred to us at first that it’s what it may have been, but my aunty who lived there before us had the same thing and as you said it was just in a small spot of about one square metre. You could literally stand right in the spot where the smell was but you couldn’t pinpoint where it was actually coming from. It smelt exactly like something dead, I think the first time it happened we figured it was probably a dead rat in the ceiling or something. But then it kept coming back in the exact same spot and as I said, it would just suddenly appear and suddenly disappear.


----------



## snake_freak (Jan 31, 2010)

> *shudder* It never occurred to us at first that it’s what it may have been, but my aunty who lived there before us had the same thing and as you said it was just in a small spot of about one square metre. You could literally stand right in the spot where the smell was but you couldn’t pinpoint where it was actually coming from. It smelt exactly like something dead, I think the first time it happened we figured it was probably a dead rat in the ceiling or something. But then it kept coming back in the exact same spot and as I said, it would just suddenly appear and suddenly disappear.



The smell we would get was more like rotten fish. We thought it was the neighbours cooking fish or something. Quite gross, plus no amount of air freshener could mask it.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

You sure you didn't just do a really really good fart that you couldn't walf away?


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 31, 2010)

Years ago, I use to be a rent-a-cop and had to check the old governors house at breaky creek. It was a walk through patrol as part of the night.

Another guard told me that if you go into the daughters room and move things around you'd go back and find them in their orignal position when you get back.

Didn't beleive him at all and one night curiosity got the better of me, so I moved a doll that sat in a chair and placed it on the bed.

When I came back through a couple of hours later the doll was back on the chair. I checked the alarms log and no one had entered or had there been any alarms triggered between visits.

That is the closest I have been. Whether or not I believe in ghosts I'm still undecided.


----------



## Serpentor (Feb 1, 2010)

lol this thread is turning into /x/ now?


----------



## MUD_666 (Feb 1, 2010)

you guys a freeking trippers


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 1, 2010)

Serpentor said:


> lol this thread is turning into /x/ now?


 
Please explain? Im a little bit slow...ok really slow :lol:


----------



## the-lizard-king (Feb 1, 2010)

Serpentor said:


> lol this thread is turning into /x/ now?



could be worse could be /b/


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 1, 2010)

the-lizard-king said:


> could be worse could be /b/



Hey, hold on... What are you doing reading this thread?


----------



## Khagan (Feb 1, 2010)

the-lizard-king said:


> could be worse could be /b/



Rule 1 and 2...:evil:


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok so I get posts deleted and infractions and stuff for staying on what is the topic at the time in this thread...but some tools can come in and break the site rules and cop nothing out of it?


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 3, 2010)

Time of death 5.25pm 1/2/10
It was a good thread, many a laugh was shared with new friends. 
You will live on in our memories :cry: 
RIP Single Herpers RIP


----------



## kavsreptiles (Feb 3, 2010)

*long live!!!*

long live the single herpers!!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know, been a bit quiet around here lately! What happened with that thing on Sunday? Did it go down? Surely there would have been some comments in here afterwards?! Considering they have this thread to thank for it! A bit rude I think...


----------



## Poggle (Feb 3, 2010)

very rude...... *looks around sheepishly*


----------



## euphorion (Feb 3, 2010)

lol, yep Sunday happened. Couple of people i expected to show didn't bu hey, we're all an anti-social bunch anyway  Serpentor, myself, CL and God showed for an afternoon of steak, beer and swapping stories. We're all keen to do it again soon, would be great if more people were interested too


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 3, 2010)

But it didn't cure anybodies singleness?


----------



## euphorion (Feb 3, 2010)

no, that it did not. Serp and i are not single, and unless CL fancies God i dont see anything happpening there...


----------



## maanz641 (Feb 3, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> I'm female, I'm single, I love all reptiles. I don't plan on changing any of those three facts any time soon!



drinlin buddies then ? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

maanz641 said:


> drinlin buddies then ? :lol:


 
that sounds like it would hurt


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 3, 2010)

Damn, it's a shame that god doesn't resemble a chook or he would had a big night ahead of him!


----------



## maanz641 (Feb 3, 2010)

mmmmm it apears that i cant spell ...haahaa


----------



## euphorion (Feb 3, 2010)

loool


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 3, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Time of death 5.25pm 1/2/10
> It was a good thread, many a laugh was shared with new friends.
> You will live on in our memories :cry:
> RIP Single Herpers RIP


 
*huggles* We will always have each other. We must remain strong to allow it’s spirit to live on through us. 

I’ll never let go Single Herpers Thread, I’ll never let go...


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 3, 2010)

Considering your contribution of late Amy, I'm starting to think you've already let go, and are forgetting us


----------



## euphorion (Feb 3, 2010)

wow. im a little dissapointed in myself. im facebooking, chatting on gmail and watching Event Horizon at the same time. i think i'll just try and stay on this thread for a little while, loool.


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 3, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Considering your contribution of late Amy, I'm starting to think you've already let go, and are forgetting us


 
:O Tis not true! I have had a few more ‘family issues’ lately, plus I haven’t had any internet until last night so I haven’t been able to get on the computer! I wanted to be here! I truly did! I was so very much enjoying our conversation on ghosts until my internet credit ran out!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 3, 2010)

Where exactly can this thread go from here?...I think ever topic has been covered! Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

"A report indicates that email relationships can be far more intimate than normal dating. Women are most likely to find a potential lover online, with 72% admitting to having had an online romance, compared to 52% of men. The report also found that 33% of all online relationships led to a date."


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

time for another ad then?


"Young farmer with 100 acres would be pleased to hear from young lady with tractor. Please send photograph of tractor."


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

"Submissive male seeks dominant female with extensive knowledge of knots."


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 3, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> :O Tis not true! I have had a few more ‘family issues’ lately, plus I haven’t had any internet until last night so I haven’t been able to get on the computer! I wanted to be here! I truly did! I was so very much enjoying our conversation on ghosts until my internet credit ran out!



Ok ok, your let off! Hope the fam drama worked/works out.



Mattsnake said:


> Where exactly can this thread go from here?...I think ever topic has been covered! Any ideas?



I have no idea. Due to the fact I have no answer to your question, I shouldn't be replying, but we must milk these convo's for as long as possible to keep this thing alive! Something will spark up naturally, and we'll have another 30 pages in 1 night. Considering we made the longest thread ever in a few days, I think we should all be very proud of ourselves!


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 3, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Where exactly can this thread go from here?...I think ever topic has been covered! Any ideas?


 
There are SO many possibilities, yall just aren’t thinking hard enough!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 3, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> There are SO many possibilities, yall just aren’t thinking hard enough!



I notice you have excluded yourself from that sentence, yet you still have no topic to offer. I think you aren't thinking hard enough either missy!


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 3, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Ok ok, your let off! Hope the fam drama worked/works out.


 
It will never end...


DanTheMan said:


> I have no idea. Due to the fact I have no answer to your question, I shouldn't be replying, but we must milk these convo's for as long as possible to keep this thing alive! Something will spark up naturally, and we'll have another 30 pages in 1 night. Considering we made the longest thread ever in a few days, I think we should all be very proud of ourselves!


We are so awesome...


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 3, 2010)

I have an ingrown hair...would anybody care to guess where? It hurts!


----------



## euphorion (Feb 3, 2010)

favourite recipes plox, you know, the way you 'show off' when cooking for your date


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

left nostril?


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 3, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> favourite recipes plox, you know, the way you 'show off' when cooking for your date


 
Whats a date??? :?



Farma said:


> left nostril?


 
Close...


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 3, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I notice you have excluded yourself from that sentence, yet you still have no topic to offer. I think you aren't thinking hard enough either missy!


Hold up, who was the one that thought the topic of the ghosts? Who was the one that posted all these photos and jokes and facts about critters (that all got deleted for some reason after the thread disappeared for a day) to try and keep the thread going? Who was the one who originally said let’s share some photos and talk about them? ME!!! I think perhaps it is your turn for once mister...


----------



## Serpentor (Feb 3, 2010)

/thread


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 3, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Whats a date??? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Close...



Right nostril!?



AMY22 said:


> Hold up, who was the one that thought the topic of the ghosts? Who was the one that posted all these photos and jokes and facts about critters (that all got deleted for some reason after the thread disappeared for a day) to try and keep the thread going? Who was the one who originally said let’s share some photos and talk about them? ME!!! I think perhaps it is your turn for once mister...



I'm so sorry to have ever questioned you oh topical one!


----------



## maanz641 (Feb 3, 2010)

ok ill try to keep it goin ,,,,,single guy lookin for a date ,,,if i take a liking to you i will show you my snake and if your realy nice ill let you hold him


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 3, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I'm so sorry to have ever questioned you oh topical one!


 
You are forgiven. This time...


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 3, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Right nostril!?


 
Close but not quite...



maanz641 said:


> ok ill try to keep it goin ,,,,,single guy lookin for a date ,,,if i take a liking to you i will show you my snake and if your realy nice ill let you hold him


 
Awww your only 150 pages to late...  

I think the ladies will pounce on you though...fresh meat! :lol:


----------



## maanz641 (Feb 3, 2010)

haahaa oh yea i forgot i wash my own dishes


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Whats a date??? :?


 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/products.php?defid=2227080 
to refer to ones **** hole, but hole, sphincta, anus, poo chute but in aussie terms
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=date hole


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 3, 2010)

Farma said:


> to refer to ones **** hole, but hole, sphincta, anus, poo chute but in aussie terms
> Urban Dictionary: date hole


 
O_O What the...


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 3, 2010)

I think that’s gonna get the delete...


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 3, 2010)

Farma said:


> to refer to ones **** hole, but hole, sphincta, anus, poo chute but in aussie terms
> Urban Dictionary: date hole


 
Good guess! Thats pretty close to where the ingrown is....


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 3, 2010)

maanz641 said:


> haahaa oh yea i forgot i wash my own dishes


 
But the question is, will you wash MY dishes?


----------



## miley_take (Feb 4, 2010)

sorry, I'm back now...


----------



## Colin (Feb 4, 2010)

billiemay said:


> Do you perhaps not wear any PJs and is that possibly why you got into trouble?



do people still wear PJ's?? Ive never owned or worn any since I was about 12 :lol:


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 4, 2010)

woah i've come into this thread WAY too late and am a little overwhelmed by it all! haha. and i for one, do not have pj's. the closets i have to pj's is my oversized motorhead shirt haha


----------



## MUD_666 (Feb 4, 2010)

what the deal with every woman wanting her dishes washed

its like the deal breaker question these days


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

Ladies I am a dishwashing master! ...just so you all know


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 4, 2010)

it's a pretty important quality in a man. where once you were needed in order to hunt and protect, you are now needed to wash, wipe and put away!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

ajdixon said:


> it's a pretty important quality in a man. where once you were needed in order to hunt and protect, you are now needed to wash, wipe and put away!


 
Haha well I wash, wipe and put away every night in my household...I actually do pretty much all the cleaning coz my housemates are grubs!

Anyway start lining up ladies, I'll be excepting PM's till 9pm then I'll choose the lucky one that gets their dishes washed....


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 4, 2010)

judging from your pic on your profile the ladiez should come a running!!!  hahah poser.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

ajdixon said:


> judging from your pic on your profile the ladiez should come a running!!!  hahah poser.


 
You'd think so wouldnt you? :lol::lol:


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 4, 2010)

If a guys gonna be with me he better know how to wash some dishes, times have changed, I’m not a housewife, he’s gonna be washing just as many dishes as me or he’s hitting the road. Amy takes care of nobody.


----------



## morgs202 (Feb 4, 2010)

Heres how I clean my dishes:
[video=youtube;--dmLwKs_Ww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--dmLwKs_Ww[/video]


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> If a guys gonna be with me he better know how to wash some dishes, times have changed, I’m not a housewife, he’s gonna be washing just as many dishes as me or he’s hitting the road. Amy takes care of nobody.


 
Amy, word on the grapevine is that Dan sure knows how to scrub a dish


----------



## Adictv (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG how far has this thread come.
haha


AMY22 said:


> If a guys gonna be with me he better know how to wash some dishes, times have changed, I’m not a housewife, he’s gonna be washing just as many dishes as me or he’s hitting the road. Amy takes care of nobody.



come on now all guys do that sort of thing..........dont they or is it just me LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

hahaha you cook, I'll clean!
If you dont complain about the cleaning 
I wont complain about the cooking


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 4, 2010)

wow and to think i thought this thread had died. And i think its only fare that people should share household chores, for example........i make a mess, she cleans up. I eat the food, she makes the food and so on and so forth


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Amy, word on the grapevine is that Dan sure knows how to scrub a dish



It's a fact, I wash dishes like no other! AND I can cook, in fact, I have cooked dinner every night this week, no one home yet so looks like I'll be doing it again tonight, I'm thinking rissoles?


----------



## miley_take (Feb 4, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> It's a fact, I wash dishes like no other! AND I can cook, in fact, I have cooked dinner every night this week, no one home yet so looks like I'll be doing it again tonight, I'm thinking rissoles?




honey soy chicken at mine tonight... roast chicken tomorrow!


----------



## Dar1stheory (Feb 4, 2010)

So I actually do wash dishes, and cook, and these pictures don't necessarily represent my own views or opinions, but they are pretty funny... :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

miley_take said:


> honey soy chicken at mine tonight... roast chicken tomorrow!



Can I come to yours for dinner? 
Don't really feel like rissoles, but I only have mince to work with, as much as I would love to make spaghetti bolognese, I think everyone else is over it.


----------



## euphorion (Feb 4, 2010)

I think i'd keel over and die the day i met a man that actually cleaned up after himself.


----------



## miley_take (Feb 4, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Can I come to yours for dinner?
> Don't really feel like rissoles, but I only have mince to work with, as much as I would love to make spaghetti bolognese, I think everyone else is over it.



What else do you have to work with??? Other than mince... it seems to be something I cook regularly because my sister favours it so I may have some ideas 
Or if you can make it here in like an hour you can eat here :lol:


----------



## maanz641 (Feb 4, 2010)

miley_take said:


> What else do you have to work with??? Other than mince... it seems to be something I cook regularly because my sister favours it so I may have some ideas
> Or if you can make it here in like an hour you can eat here :lol:



im on my way


----------



## miley_take (Feb 4, 2010)

maanz641 said:


> im on my way



literally! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

*Did You Know This About Leather Dresses?*

Do you know that when a woman wears a leather dress, a man's heart beats quicker, his throat gets dry, he gets weak in the knees, and he begins to think irrationally???




Ever wonder why?


 


It's because she smells like a new truck!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> I think i'd keel over and die the day i met a man that actually cleaned up after himself.


 
Make sure you don't ever meet me then or you may just wind up dead...


----------



## euphorion (Feb 4, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Make sure you don't ever meet me then or you may just wind up dead...



oh noes!


----------



## maanz641 (Feb 4, 2010)

miley_take said:


> literally! :lol:



its tempting ,but i got pork roast on the go


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

Farma said:


> *Did You Know This About Leather Dresses?*
> 
> Do you know that when a woman wears a leather dress, a man's heart beats quicker, his throat gets dry, he gets weak in the knees, and he begins to think irrationally???
> 
> ...


 
I think I may have just met my match!...and its only took 154 pages


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 4, 2010)

Being a vegetarian myself I care not for honey soy chicken or rissoles. Bleh!


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 4, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I think I may have just met my match!...and its only took 154 pages


 
You are aware women don’t actually look like that aren’t you?


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 4, 2010)

What, leather isn't there natural skin?


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> You are aware women don’t actually look like that aren’t you?


 
I'm pretty sure I've seen women that look like (if not better than) that before, or was I imagining them?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Being a vegetarian myself I care not for honey soy chicken or rissoles. Bleh!


 
Is that by choice?? I dont mean anything by it I just have a mate thats a vegetarian because he cant eat meat at all or he ends up VERY sick! everytime he smells me cooking something he says he wishes he could eat it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> You are aware women don’t actually look like that aren’t you?


 
:shock: you mean :shock: thats not a woman :shock:


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 4, 2010)

Farma said:


> *Did You Know This About Leather Dresses?*
> 
> Do you know that when a woman wears a leather dress, a man's heart beats quicker, his throat gets dry, he gets weak in the knees, and he begins to think irrationally???
> 
> ...



i think even my heart beats a little quicker seeing this pic, and i'm a total hetro chick. i think i just want that dress


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Being a vegetarian myself I care not for honey soy chicken or rissoles. Bleh!



This info would have been handy BEFORE I proposed to you! Luckily it didn't work out, I care not or rabbit food!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

Do you think that when vegetarians go to the toilet it comes out in little pellets like a rabbit?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

ajdixon said:


> i think even my heart beats a little quicker seeing this pic, and i'm a total hetro chick. i think i just want that dress


 
well if you find the dress can I have the other bits


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Do you think that when vegetarians go to the toilet it comes out in little pellets like a rabbit?


 
LMFAO it would have too :lol:


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 4, 2010)

Farma said:


> well if you find the dress can I have the other bits



you got yourself a deal!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

ajdixon said:


> you got yourself a deal!


 
woo hoo !!!! :d


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

ajdixon said:


> you got yourself a deal!


 
Your a very easy person to make deals with arent you!? :lol:


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 4, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Your a very easy person to make deals with arent you!? :lol:



haha both deals i've made today are fairly reasonable deals.


----------



## maanz641 (Feb 4, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Do you think that when vegetarians go to the toilet it comes out in little pellets like a rabbit?



haahaa spot on man :lol: i loves my meat


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 4, 2010)

maanz641 said:


> haahaa spot on man :lol: i loves my meat


 
LOL that sounds soooooooooooo bad


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

ajdixon said:


> haha both deals i've made today are fairly reasonable deals.


 
Ive decided that I want to make changes to my deal now though.....


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

maanz641 said:


> i loves my meat


 
I bet you do buddy, I bet you do! :lol:


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 4, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Ive decided that I want to make changes to my deal now though.....




uh oh. now i'm worried. hahaha


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

I think that dress needs to be incorporated somewhere...


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 4, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I think that dress needs to be incorporated somewhere...



hahahaha uh oh....


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

Hay you shouldnt have mentioned that you thought it was hot lol


Where has everyone disapeared to?


----------



## euphorion (Feb 4, 2010)

i'm still here, just dont have anything interesting to add


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

I disappeared to eat the lovely dinner I cooked, and I did the dishes! Don't hesitate to PM me ladies


----------



## sammy09 (Feb 4, 2010)

wwoww last time i was active there was only 121 pages


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 4, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> This info would have been handy BEFORE I proposed to you! Luckily it didn't work out, I care not or rabbit food!


 
Well good riddance to bad rubbish! I loved you for who you were not who you ate!



Farma said:


> Is that by choice?? I dont mean anything by it I just have a mate thats a vegetarian because he cant eat meat at all or he ends up VERY sick! everytime he smells me cooking something he says he wishes he could eat it!


 
No it is by choice, I have been a vego since I was 12 years old. I don’t care what other people eat it’s up to them, but I choose not to.


----------



## maanz641 (Feb 4, 2010)

you got a dirty mind bro ,  if god didn't want us to eat animals he wouldn't have made them outa meat


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> No it is by choice, I have been a vego since I was 12 years old. I don’t care what other people eat it’s up to them, but I choose not to.


 

Fair enough


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Well good riddance to bad rubbish! I loved you for who you were not who you ate!



I believe you said something similar right before you took me back? 
Of course I loved you for who you were, but I'm just trying to look for the very few bad points you have and concentrate on them to the ease the pain of not having you


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

maanz641 said:


> you got a dirty mind bro ,  if god didn't want us to eat animals he wouldn't have made them outa meat



Will have to ask CountryTriton (aka God) about that for confirmation. Although I do believe cute fluffy lambs were made to be eaten.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

maanz641 said:


> you got a dirty mind bro ,
> 
> hahaha yep
> 
> ...


 
theres a place for all of god's creatures!

Right next to my mashed potato!!


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 4, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I believe you said something similar right before you took me back?
> Of course I loved you for who you were, but I'm just trying to look for the very few bad points you have and concentrate on them to the ease the pain of not having you


 
I can see exactly what you’re doing mister, it’s OVER! You need to move on...


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I can see exactly what you’re doing mister, it’s OVER! You need to move on...



I know, I know! I'm trying, it's just so hard!


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 4, 2010)

maanz641 said:


> you got a dirty mind bro ,  if god didn't want us to eat animals he wouldn't have made them outa meat


 


DanTheMan said:


> Will have to ask CountryTriton (aka God) about that for confirmation. Although I do believe cute fluffy lambs were made to be eaten.


 


Farma said:


> theres a place for all of god's creatures!
> 
> Right next to my mashed potato!!


 
Whoever said it was wrong to eat an animal? I certainly don’t ever remember saying that. Now if you’d excuse me, I have to go hug some trees...


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Although I do believe cute fluffy lambs were made to be eaten.


 
I thought you did something else with them Kiwi boy?


----------



## maanz641 (Feb 4, 2010)

oh feel the love


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 4, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I thought you did something else with them Kiwi boy?


 
How do you think they get the meat so tender?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Whoever said it was wrong to eat an animal? I certainly don’t ever remember saying that. Now if you’d excuse me, I have to go hug some trees...


 

hahaha that reminds me of a joke I know! 
Oh ok! I'll tell it then 


A rich lady from California, who was a tree hugger and a vociferous anti-hunter, purchased a piece of timber land in Oregon. There was a large tree on one of the highest points in the tract. She wanted to get a good view of her land so she started to climb the big tree. 

As she neared the top, she encountered a spotted owl that attacked her. In her haste to escape, the lady slid down the tree to the ground and got many splinters in her private parts. 

In considerable pain, she hurried to the nearest country doctor she told him she was an environmentalist and an anti-hunter and how she came to get all the splinters. Being a hunter himself, the doctor listened to her story with great patience and then told her to go into the examining room and he would see if he could help her. 

She sat and waited for three hours before the doctor reappeared. 

The angry lady demanded, "What took you so long?" 

He smiled and then told her, "Well, I had to get permits from the Environmental Protection Agency, the Forest Service, and the Bureau of Land Management before I could remove old-growth timber from a recreational area and I'm sorry, but they all turned me down."


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 4, 2010)

I love that lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I thought you did something else with them Kiwi boy?



Hahaha! Well I do like to give the lamb a good pounding to tenderise the meat before eating, maybe pump a bit of seasoning into it, throw it on the barbie and have a nice spit roast?

Edit: Aaah DB beat me to it!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

Hahaha I have nothing to add to that, it is perfect exactly how it is!


Oh yeah and Dan I wont be around tomorrow night anymore... haha


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 4, 2010)

Remind me never to eat at your place


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I love that lol


 
you want another one then?
Ok sure 

A golfer is looking for his ball in the woods when he comes up to 
another man hugging a tree with his ear firmly against the trunk. 
Seeing this he inquires, "Just out of curiosity, what the hell are 
you doing?"

"I'm listening to the music of the tree."

"You gotta be kiddin' me."

"No, would you like to give it a try?"

"Well, OK..."

So he wraps his arms around the tree and presses his ear up 
against the tree. With this the other guy slaps a set of handcuffs 
on him on the other side of the tree, takes his wallet, jewelry, 
car keys, the he strips him naked and leaves.

Two hours later another nature lover strolls by, sees this guy 
handcuffed to the tree, stark naked, and asks, "What the hell 
happened to you?"

So he tells the guy the whole story about how he got there. 

While he was telling his story, the other guy shakes his head in 
sympathy, walks around behind him, kisses him gently 
behind the ear and says, "This just ain't gonna be your day."


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Hahaha I have nothing to add to that, it is perfect exactly how it is!
> 
> Oh yeah and Dan I wont be around tomorrow night anymore... haha



Haha, suit yourself, you don't know what your missing! 
I had something to add, edited it - a spit roast instead 



Mudimans said:


> Remind me never to eat at your place



More for me!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 4, 2010)

*An Australian ventriloquist visiting New Zealand walks into a small village and sees a local sitting on his porch patting his dog.*
He figures he'll have a little fun, so he says to the Kiwi:
"G'day, mind if I talk to your dog?"
Villager: "The dog doesn't talk, you stupid Aussie."
Ventriloquist: "Hello dog, how's it going mate?"
Dog: "Yeah, doin' all right."
Kiwi: (look of extreme shock)
Ventriloquist: "Is this villager your owner?" (pointing at the villager)
Dog: "Yep"
Ventriloquist: "How does he treat you?"
Dog: "Yeah, real good. He walks me twice a day, feeds me great food 
and takes me to the lake once a week to play."
Kiwi: (look of utter disbelief)
Ventriloquist: "Mind if I talk to your horse?"
Kiwi: "Uh, the horse doesn't talk either....I think."
Ventriloquist: "Hey horse, how's it going?"
Horse: "Cool"
Kiwi: (absolutely dumbfounded)
Ventriloquist: "Is this your owner?" (Pointing at the villager)
Horse: "Yep"
Ventriloquist: How does he treat you?
Horse: "Pretty good, thanks for asking. He rides me regularly, brushes me down often and 
keeps me in the barn to protect me from the elements."
Kiwi: (total look of amazement)
Ventriloquist: "Mind if I talk to your sheep?"
Kiwi: (in a panic) " Don't believe a word he says, that sheep's a bloody liar.."​


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Hahahaha thats a good one


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 4, 2010)

Now can you understand why I’m a vego?


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Haha, suit yourself, you don't know what your missing!
> I had something to add, edited it - a spit roast instead


 
Oh a spit roast!  If your planning on spitting a poor wittle lamby I dont want either end of that :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Now can you understand why I’m a vego?


 
I think I want to be a vego now too


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Oh a spit roast!  If your planning on spitting a poor wittle lamby I dont want either end of that :lol:



Are you sure? If you get them at the right age they have no teeth!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

Spoken like a true New Zealander!!!!


(I dont think Ive ever laughed so hard in my life after reading that)


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 4, 2010)

An Eskimo is traverling through Auckland, when his car breaks down. A Kiwi farmer driving by, decides to stop and help.

After checking under the hood, he looks up and says to the Eskimo,

" Looks like you've blown a seal, mate."

The Eskimo shouts back,

" So what, you **** sheep!!!!"


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 4, 2010)

I do like kiwi jokes


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Lol! that one cracked me up :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Spoken like a true New Zealander!!!!
> 
> 
> (I dont think Ive ever laughed so hard in my life after reading that)



Haha, I must admit, I had a good chuckle righting that too!



Mudimans said:


> I do like kiwi jokes



As do I! Keep them coming!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

A major earthquake, measuring 9.1 on the Richter scale has hit New Zealand this morning. The country is devastated with 350,000 New Zealanders missing, and over 100,000 injured.
The country is totally ruined and the government is so overwhelmed that it has issued a worldwide appeal for assistance. Other nations have been quick to respond to the disaster.
Britain is flying in rescue workers and sniffer dogs to help locate trapped victims.
The USA is flying in food supplies and aid money.
France is flying in doctors, nurses and first aid units.
Japan is flying in high tech communications equipment.
Germany is flying in special trained police squads to help restore order.
Russia is flying in tents and warm clothing.
Australia is flying in 350,000 replacement Kiwis.......


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

A tour bus full of tourists stops by a kiwi farmer holding a sheep. One of them calls out "are you shearing?"
The farmer yells back, in an unhappy tone 'NO, **** off and get your own!'


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

How do Kiwi's find Sheep in long grass?

............ Delightful!​


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

A Kiwi walks into a Sydney unemployment office.
He marches straight up to the counter and says, "Hi! I want to apply for the dole, I hate being on welfare and I'd much rather have a job but I have looked everywhere and just can't find any."
The clerk behind the Centrelink desk says, "Your timing is excellent. We just got a job opening from a very wealthy old man who needs a chauffeur/bodyguard for his two twin 21 year old nymphomaniac daughters. You'll have to drive around in his Mercedes, but he'll supply all of your clothes. You'll have a three-bedroom apartment above the garage. Because of the long hours, meals will be provided. You'll be expected to escort his daughters on their frequent overseas holidays to Tahiti and the Bahamas. The starting salary is $250,000 a year".
The Kiwi says, "No way mate, you gotta be bullshitting me!"
The Centrelink officer says, "Yeah, well, you started it".


----------



## Tuatara (Feb 4, 2010)

ha ha ha what the hell??


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

*A Kiwi walks into his bedroom carrying a sheep in his arms and says:
*"Darling, this is the pig I have sex with when you have a headache."
His girlfriend is lying in bed and replies:
"I think you'll find that's not a pig but a sheep, you idiot."

The man says: " Shut up, I wasn't talking to you."


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

Haha, yeap, were all getting our jokes from the same website!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

Farma said:


> A Kiwi walks into a Sydney unemployment office.
> He marches straight up to the counter and says, "Hi! I want to apply for the dole, I hate being on welfare and I'd much rather have a job but I have looked everywhere and just can't find any."
> The clerk behind the Centrelink desk says, "Your timing is excellent. We just got a job opening from a very wealthy old man who needs a chauffeur/bodyguard for his two twin 21 year old nymphomaniac daughters. You'll have to drive around in his Mercedes, but he'll supply all of your clothes. You'll have a three-bedroom apartment above the garage. Because of the long hours, meals will be provided. You'll be expected to escort his daughters on their frequent overseas holidays to Tahiti and the Bahamas. The starting salary is $250,000 a year".
> The Kiwi says, "No way mate, you gotta be bullshitting me!"
> The Centrelink officer says, "Yeah, well, you started it".



Haha, I know the original to that joke, but I won't post it on here...


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 4, 2010)

I think we all found the same website 
Dan beat me this time............................................... and i liked it


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

Yea, definitely the same one! 1st page on google, "kiwi jokes"


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 4, 2010)

I wanted to post the pic of the kangaroo and sheep but thought i might get an infraction


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Haha, I know the original to that joke, but I won't post it on here...


 
Same here, and the original is a lot more true to life! :shock:

Yep I think we know all the jokes now seeing were getting them from the same place lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Hahaha I was going to post the pic of that roo but thought id get in trouble so im glad I didnt have too


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Hahahah great minds think alike muddy boobs
but mines just a bit slower


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

Haha everyone was too scared to post the roo pic!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Same here, and the original is a lot more true to life! :shock:
> l



Yea! I think we'll save them for around the camp fire in the red sandy desert surrounded by herps (is everyone else jealous? Thought so, although may be a bit hot for a fire...)


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

What roo pic? Oh this one?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Yea! I think we'll save them for around the camp fire in the red sandy desert surrounded by herps (is everyone else jealous? Thought so, although may be a bit hot for a fire...)


 

Hahaha well Matt, would you tell anyone???:lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Yea! I think we'll save them for around the camp fire in the red sandy desert surrounded by herps (is everyone else jealous? Thought so, although may be a bit hot for a fire...)


 
herpies? hot? thought? .....what exactly have you got planned for this trip? :?:lol:


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 4, 2010)

I think you guys might be pushing it a bit with the jokes and photos...


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I think you guys might be pushing it a bit with the jokes and photos...


 
Ssssshhhhhh don't draw attention to them.... 

Actually its ok coz Dan is a Nu Zelanda anyways bro


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> herpies? hot? thought? .....what exactly have you got planned for this trip? :?:lol:



Guess you'll find out 



AMY22 said:


> I think you guys might be pushing it a bit with the jokes and photos...



You're probably right


----------



## CountryTriton (Feb 4, 2010)

An Aussie, a Kiwi, a Cuban, and a Scotsman are traveling via train across the Nallabour. The Scotsman opens a bottle of hundred year old scotch has a swig and throws the bottle out the window. 
Mortified the Aussie goes "What did you do that for?". 
The Scotsman says "Not to worry laddie we have plent of that back home."
Next the Cuban lights up the sweetest cigar has a drag and flicks it out the window.
Again the horrified Aussie says "What are you doing mate?"
The Cuban replies "In my country we have plenty and they're a dime a dozen."
The Kiwi clears his throat and the Aussie grabs him and throws him through the window.
Shocked the Cuban and Scotsman scream "What do you think you're doing?"
The Aussie calmly replies "Don't worry fellas, there's plenty of them all over Bondi."


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Ssssshhhhhh don't draw attention to them....
> 
> Actually its ok coz Dan is a Nu Zelanda anyways bro



Yea bro it's all good aye cuz!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Yea bro it's all good aye a cuz!


 
Actually I believe its...

Yea bro it's choice as aye cuz!

...some Kiwi you are


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

Woops sorry! Well I did tell you I was an Aussie, there's some proof for you. Go Wallabies!


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 4, 2010)

*sigh* I need to vent, I thought my Monty boo was going to shed last night and he still hasn’t, he’s starting to make me really angry because I have anticipated this for weeks now and he’s taking forever! It better be tonight!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2010)

Are his eyes still milky? Generally mine sheds the night after her eyes go clear again.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

Haha I used to get so excited when a snake was gunna shed! Now it happens every week the novelty is just gone


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah I know he’s definitely shedding, it’s one of those ‘it’s DEFINITELY going to be tonight!...........crap........’ sort of things, I am POSITIVE it’s going to be tonight, but I was positive last night and the night before. His eyes are clear again so it’s happening very soon, but the novelty of it never wears off for me, it’s still as exciting now as it was the first time.


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 4, 2010)

Just for the sake of sharing pictures, this was my Monty boo a few days ago-







He could be shedding right now. Let me go see......................... nope...


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

I still cant pick a shed...sometimes a snake will shed within a day of me picking up on it, sometimes itll take weeks! It seems to be different lengths all the time.

If he hasnt started shedding at this time of the night he probably wont do it tonight. Mine normally start just after it gets dark and occassionally even in the middle of the day (but thats very rare).


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 4, 2010)

Monty tends to shed whenever he feels like it, sometimes in the middle of the night, sometimes in the middle of the day. I can always tell he’s going to because he gets really brown and you can’t see his colours as clearly, plus his scales looked stretched and his head gets really big.


----------



## lasnakess (Feb 5, 2010)

Well at least they let you see. My snakes shed any time during the night so long as you've just left the room or just gone to bed, they love disappointing.


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 5, 2010)

Monty does that too, I’ve only actually caught him in the act once, but if I’m sleeping or at the shops he’ll do it. I know he’s going to do it tonight I just know it, he’s starting to crawl around a bit now but then he just looked at me like ‘uh uh, I don’t think so girlfriend!’. Pfft... whatever...


----------



## Sofoula88 (Feb 5, 2010)

lol..this is a funny thread..yerp im single also =p ..never really thought about dating some1 interested in herps also...i think at this point ill be happy just tlkn 2 other ppl/making friends with people who share the same interest and passion for herps and animals like me..(none of my friends do)....actualy now that i think about it...no1 i know really cares to much for reptiles..i talk about them and all my friends and family look at me like im from mars..lol (i think thats why i love coming on here so much..good to talk to ppl who like herps also,and say whatever i want without being loked at like im from outer space..)..=p


----------



## euphorion (Feb 5, 2010)

shhhh.... nobody tell her we're all from outer space!


----------



## MUD_666 (Feb 5, 2010)

yeah i wash dishes only can i cant cook for crap but thats what a pressure cleaner is for 

but still no one bashing my door down


----------



## Sofoula88 (Feb 5, 2010)

lol


----------



## mattlewis (Feb 5, 2010)

161 pages since 17 Jan 2010... wow, lots of single people here or is this just a spam thread lol. 

I'm lucky enough to have two friends both with Spotteds (one is awol atm though).

single too (just so I'm on topic  )


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

spotted hey? just dunk it in a mug of warm soapy water twice daily! 
should clear up in no time


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 5, 2010)

Oooooooooooooooooh guess what my Monty boo did last night!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Poo??

no im kidding! he shed


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 5, 2010)

Farma said:


> Poo??
> 
> no im kidding! he shed


 
Woop woop!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

can you post any pics of him in his new suit?


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well let me see what I can do! I got some pictures of him as he was shedding, not that good because it was when he was nearly finished, but you can see a huge difference in the colour. He’s hiding at the moment but I’ll get a picture soon.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't let that snake dominate you, pull him out and get some pics! You have to be assertive with them or they'll never listen to you.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 5, 2010)

Grab him firmly, look him in the eye and you show him whos boss!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh I just walked into the snake room to see a snake has shed aswell! I'll race ya to put pics up?


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 5, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Don't let that snake dominate you, pull him out and get some pics! You have to be assertive with them or they'll never listen to you.


 
Oh okay, I’ll get him out for you then...


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 5, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Oh I just walked into the snake room to see a snake has shed aswell! I'll race ya to put pics up?



Who was it?



AMY22 said:


> Oh okay, I’ll get him out for you then...



Of course you would, you would do anything for me!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 5, 2010)

You don't want to race?


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 5, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Oh I just walked into the snake room to see a snake has shed aswell! I'll race ya to put pics up?


 Nooo you’re going to win! I have... dun dun dun... broadband...


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 5, 2010)

I also have broadband :?


I havent even taken the photo yet, have you?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

oh let me guess then!!
um jungle???


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 5, 2010)

Close...but no.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 5, 2010)

Ready..............................................


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 5, 2010)

Set.......................


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

aww COME ON!!!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 5, 2010)

Matt did you post that hardcore pic with you holding the BTS? I'm so bored I'm adding photo's to the ****AS page, and need that one


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 5, 2010)

GO!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

WAIT!! im not ready


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 5, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Matt did you post that hardcore pic with you holding the BTS? I'm so bored I'm adding photo's to the ****AS page, and need that one


 
I cant remember if I did or not, its on my facebook page...you can just copy it off there I think.

What was that other pic I said I was gunna send ya earlier on? I was gunna send something but cant remember what :?


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 5, 2010)

Did you? Well I don't remember that either so I can't help you there.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh well, can't have been too important.


Is Amy racing me??????


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heya sorry, I just had to shut my laptop down because it was frozen for about 10 minutes. I PASSIONATELY hate technology... But I am doing my photo now. Don’t expect anything too good because I didn’t want to hassle my Monty boo for too long, he likes to hide for a few days after shedding and he wasn’t too impressed.


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## AMY22 (Feb 5, 2010)

Did I just... did I just win?! :O


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

wow nice snake!
and we have a winner!!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 5, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Oh well, can't have been too important.
> 
> 
> Is Amy racing me??????





AMY22 said:


> Did I just... did I just win?! :O



Obviously, and you lose Matt!

I just put some pictures up on the old ****AS page, including some of you Amy! If any major contributors have some photo's they would like me to add, please post them here.


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 5, 2010)

YAY!!! Go Monty, go Monty!!!


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 5, 2010)

Farma said:


> wow nice snake!
> and we have a winner!!!


 
Why thankyou, Monty is so embarrassed to hear you say that, I don’t think he’ll be out of his box for a few days.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 5, 2010)

Congratulations on the win Amy! I lose.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 5, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Obviously, and you lose Matt!
> 
> I just put some pictures up on the old ****AS page, including some of you Amy! If any major contributors have some photo's they would like me to add, please post them here.


 

I'm adding photos to there too...I forgot all about the race I was meant to be competing in here lol


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 5, 2010)

2nd place.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 5, 2010)

Holy crap I just put all the chilli in my mi-goreng, my mouth and lips are on fire! Don't recommend it.

Nice pic! Don't mind a good scrubby, don't mind a good scrubby at all!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 5, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Holy crap I just put all the chilli in my mi-goreng, my mouth and lips are on fire! Don't recommend it.
> 
> Nice pic! Don't mind a good scrubby, don't mind a good scrubby at all!


 

Im sure its not as bad as the beer Im drinking right now!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 5, 2010)

What beer would you be drinking? I continued on the TED's despite your absence!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 5, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> What beer would you be drinking? I continued on the TED's despite you absence!


 
Brother in law bought home a carton of XXXX bitter...tastes like BAD! After each sip I have to eat a handful of barbecue shapes to eliminate the badness!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 5, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Brother in law bought home a carton of XXXX bitter...tastes like BAD! After each sip I have to eat a handful of barbecue shapes to eliminate the badness!



No no no not XXXX!
I feel for you, it's ok I have plenty of TED's left for tomorrow if you're still keen. Are you wanting to come along to get all the stuff for the trip still?


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 5, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> No no no not XXXX!
> I feel for you, it's ok I have plenty of TED's left for tomorrow if you're still keen. Are you wanting to come along to get all the stuff for the trip still?


 
When are you planning to go get that stuff?

Cam's coming around tomorrow night between 6 and 7 to pick up a hatchy rack (and hopefully bring me a green tree snake haha). I might come around after that though to chillax and shizzle..


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 5, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> When are you planning to go get that stuff?
> 
> Cam's coming around tomorrow night between 6 and 7 to pick up a hatchy rack (and hopefully bring me a green tree snake haha). I might come around after that though to chillax and shizzle..



If you want to tag along I'll go whenevers clever, if not I'll just go when I feel like it. And Ill be at home around then with chilled beers in the fridge for shizzle ma nizzle! That would be sweet if you do get a GTS! Then you can experience the pleasure of the old scent spray!


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 5, 2010)

Everyone knows you don’t put the chilli in, you put the flavouring in and the soy sauce and leave the chilli and oil out!


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 5, 2010)

Of course your picture is better than mine Matt... I do amateur photography but I don’t know if I’m any good at it.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 5, 2010)

No you put a tiny bit of chili in! Gives it more flavor! But I put too much in...


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 5, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> If you want to tag along I'll go whenevers clever, if not I'll just go when I feel like it. And Ill be at home around then with chilled beers in the fridge for shizzle ma nizzle! That would be sweet if you do get a GTS! Then you can experience the pleasure of the old scent spray!


 
Well I doubt I'll be doing anything throughout the day tomorrow. 
I won't be getting a GTS haha I cant even afford to feed myself at the moment let along buy more snakes! As much as I'd love one I dont have the cash or really feel like getting a hatchy onto pinkies lol.



AMY22 said:


> Of course your picture is better than mine Matt... I do amateur photography but I don’t know if I’m any good at it.


 
Who said my picture was better? I really liked your pic!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 5, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Well I doubt I'll be doing anything throughout the day tomorrow.
> I won't be getting a GTS haha I cant even afford to feed myself at the moment let along buy more snakes! As much as I'd love one I dont have the cash or really feel like getting a hatchy onto pinkies lol.



Haha true, a fair bit of work, and the fact that you will only be around for another week doesn't really help the situation.
Well it won't be a big day at work tomorrow, just a few hours, so we'll have you home in time!
Guess I'll we'll just do the same as today, I'll text you when I'm done and we'll go from there?


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 5, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Who said my picture was better? I really liked your pic!


 
Negative, it’s crap. Over-exposed, not-so-amazing depth of field...


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 5, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Haha true, a fair bit of work, and the fact that you will only be around for another week doesn't really help the situation.
> Well it won't be a big day at work tomorrow, just a few hours, so we'll have you home in time!
> Guess I'll we'll just do the same as today, I'll text you when I'm done and we'll go from there?


 
But I would love a GTS oh so much! 
Sure sounds like a plan, Dan.



AMY22 said:


> Negative, it’s crap. Over-exposed, not-so-amazing depth of field...


 
Awww Amy  I didnt think it was a comp....I was trying to hold a snake in one hand attempting to take a quick pic while it struck at my face. I like you picture and your Monty! Maybe you should put up what you think is an awesome pic for us to be amazed by?


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 6, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> But I would love a GTS oh so much!
> Sure sounds like a plan, Dan.
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have no good Monty boo pictures, the only photos I have are on Facebook, I have an album of photography. I have a friend who was a bit critical because he could handle apparent competition so I don’t like my pictures so much now.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 6, 2010)

Apparantly we are sleazy guys?...


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 6, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Apparantly we are sleazy guys?...


 
Most certainly, haven’t we had this discussion before already?


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 6, 2010)

You have never given a reason why....


----------



## CountryTriton (Feb 6, 2010)

I rear-ended a car this morning. So, there we were alongside the road and
slowly the other driver got out of his car. You know how sometimes you
just get soooo stressed and little things just seem funny? Yeah, well I
couldn't believe it.... He was a DWARF!!! He stormed over to my car,
looked up at me, and shouted, "I AM NOT HAPPY!!!"

So, I looked down at him and said, "Well, then which one are you?"

And then the fight started


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh but I did!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 6, 2010)

And what reason is that?


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 6, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> I rear-ended a car this morning. So, there we were alongside the road and
> slowly the other driver got out of his car. You know how sometimes you
> just get soooo stressed and little things just seem funny? Yeah, well I
> couldn't believe it.... He was a DWARF!!! He stormed over to my car,
> ...


 
Bahahaha! 
That reminds me of when my grandpa was using a payphone in the city once, and then as he went to walk away he bumped into someone and said ‘sorry, I didn’t see you!’, and the blind guy he’d bumped into said ‘that’s okay I didn’t see you either!’. Except there was no fight in the end...


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 6, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> And what reason is that?


 
The whole bikini thing remember? It’s only been a topic for about half this thread!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 6, 2010)

And a joke makes us sleazy how exactly?:?


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Lord, don’t tell me you’re offended Matt.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh yes Amy, I am deeply offened!


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 6, 2010)

Well move on! .


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 6, 2010)

:lol: I was deeply offended at the thought of sensitivity, moral and a slight hint of seriousness seeping into this thread, a thread about the plight of those strange sorts we like to refer to as 'singles' :shock:


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 6, 2010)

I’m offended that you would even slightly consider that this thread is in anyway becoming serious! How dare you Matt, how dare you!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 6, 2010)

I am also deeply offended at that comment too. How dare you Amy!


----------



## Sel (Feb 6, 2010)

You guys should go into chat. Theres a member on this site that regularly picks up guys in there..lol


----------



## azn4114 (Feb 6, 2010)

MzSel said:


> You guys should go into chat. Theres a member on this site that regularly picks up guys in there..lol


 are you this mysterious member?lol


----------



## euphorion (Feb 6, 2010)

*wolf whistle*


----------



## azn4114 (Feb 6, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> *wolf whistle*


 i appreciate that,thanks...haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

MzSel said:


> You guys should go into chat. Theres a member on this site that regularly picks up guys in there..lol


 
I type too slow for chat  
Can't you send her here


----------



## Sel (Feb 6, 2010)

azn4114 said:


> are you this mysterious member?lol



Nope not me 



> I type too slow for chat
> Can't you send her here



Chicken :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

MzSel said:


> Nope not me
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken :lol:


 
Hmmm im unconvinced this is a she now :?


----------



## Sel (Feb 6, 2010)

Lmao

Who me or the other person ??

Come into chat, i double dare ya


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

a DOUBLE dare :shock:
righto im in :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 6, 2010)

Let us know the score hay Josh....


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

Its scary in there:shock:


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 6, 2010)

I used to make an appearance in there but got scared off... :lol:

Tell us of the scary things you saw


----------



## Sel (Feb 6, 2010)

Come in Matt.
I think u need to hold Farmas hand teeheehee


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

I dont think I should


----------



## euphorion (Feb 6, 2010)

dont do it boys! you'll never come out again! (we'll miss you)


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 6, 2010)

Now I'm curious? Tempted...


----------



## euphorion (Feb 6, 2010)

resist dan! RESIST!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 6, 2010)

Ive crossed over to the dark side....and I like it! Haha


----------



## euphorion (Feb 6, 2010)

:'(


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 6, 2010)

Dont worry I'll be back...with many tales to tell


----------



## Sel (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey now, what happens in vegas, stays in vegas


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 6, 2010)

I've seen some things man! But I guess I'll have to keep them to myself then MzSel...


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 6, 2010)

I've seen some things man! And some stuff! Wouldn't recommended it.

Aaah I love family guy, I might go watch some now.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 6, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I've seen some things man! And some stuff! Wouldn't recommended it.
> 
> Aaah I love family guy, I might go watch some now.


 
Shut up Meg.....


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 7, 2010)

woah i didnt even realise this thing had a chat. althugh it's sunday morning so i doubt anyone would be in there now haha


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 7, 2010)

What's everyone doing today? I'm bored..

It's flooding near my house! Aah I love rain


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 7, 2010)

thats a pretty cool pic. I justy woke up from a sleep on the couch because my dog was barking


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

yep rivers are up here too


----------



## maanz641 (Feb 7, 2010)

im cleaning my babies houses , and cleaning rat cages


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> thats a pretty cool pic. I justy woke up from a sleep on the couch because my dog was barking


 
gees lifes tough muddy boobs! some dogs have no respect


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 7, 2010)

the rain last night was crazy! my friends and i went for a girly camping weekend at mt tamborine and got flooded in. woke up in the middle of the night and our camp site had turned into a river! it was hilarious.


----------



## Serpentor (Feb 7, 2010)

Sister of a mate of mine went camping with her school and 'outward bound'.

made camp on a slope, and in the middle of the night, one of the girls took a wizz uphill......ended up in another unfortunate girl's hair.


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 7, 2010)

hahaha that's hilarious!


----------



## Moreliavridis (Feb 7, 2010)

ha ha this is a very interesting thread.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

welcome aboard jason


----------



## Moreliavridis (Feb 7, 2010)

ha ha thanks mate


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 7, 2010)

Your just a bit late Jason....all the action has pretty much ended lol


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 7, 2010)

Life is tough, i had to cook my own dinner :evil: and clean up :evil::lol:
so who here has been fortunate to read evry post in this thread?


----------



## Moreliavridis (Feb 7, 2010)

i always miss out on the good stuff!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 7, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Life is tough, i had to cook my own dinner :evil: and clean up :evil::lol:
> so who here has been fortunate to read evry post in this thread?


 
I had to cook my own dinner too...so Im having peanut butter toast. I can say that I have read every single post and been here since the beginning...but I'm not sure if thats something to be proud of or not?


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 7, 2010)

i love satay but hate peanut butter, is that weird? 
I'd hate to have to read this whole thread from the beginning in 1 sitting, might take a while. 
I can't wait or work tomorrow, i just know i'm going to be up to my eyebrows in mud.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 7, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> i love satay but hate peanut butter, is that weird?
> I'd hate to have to read this whole thread from the beginning in 1 sitting, might take a while.
> I can't wait or work tomorrow, i just know i'm going to be up to my eyebrows in mud.


 
I reckon they taste nothing alike, but I still love both!
What do you do for work?


----------



## miley_take (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd love to be able to immerse myself in this thread... but life seems to keep picking on me... pretty sure this thread would treat me better though!


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 7, 2010)

I work in a quarry, one day i can be on the face loader, next sales loader, dump truck or running the crushing plant so there is a bit of variety but because i'm smaller i tend to get all the nice dirty confined space jobs on the plant.

These aren't our machines but we have the same models


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 7, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I work in a quarry, one day i can be on the face loader, next sales loader, dump truck or running the crushing plant so there is a bit of variety but because i'm smaller i tend to get all the nice dirty confined space jobs on the plant.
> 
> These aren't our machines but we have the same models


 
Ah ok, my old man does the same thing...well used to anyway, he's moved up into a supervisors position now so doesnt drive machinery as much and doesn't have to work as hard lol.
I also used to operate machinery but not anymore.


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 7, 2010)

yeah i'm looking forward to being a supervisor one day if only so i can go home clean for a change  What sort of work were you doing before you moved up here?


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow there's people talking again!
Mmm peanut butter toast! I had pizza, popcorn and coke while watching a few movies, good weather for it.
Some big machines there DB, can we get a pic of in one with your hard hat on complimenting that manly beard of yours? Not looking forward to work tomorrow either, had a 1 day weekend and am up at 4.30 tomorrow. 1 more week, 1 more week!!!


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 7, 2010)

i'll see what i can do Dan, you may have to wait until i get my new phone with a camera. Optus said i can get a Nokia 6210 as a replacement phone through insurance so i'm hoping to get that next week.
What do you do for a crust anyway?


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 7, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> yeah i'm looking forward to being a supervisor one day if only so i can go home clean for a change  What sort of work were you doing before you moved up here?


 
I used to work for the metal recycling company Sims Metal, spent my whole day covered in dirt with crap in my eyes aswell


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 7, 2010)

Sweet, can't wait! 

I'm just landscaping with my uncle for a bit, this is my last week though, then off on this trip then off to uni when I get back, only a tertiary prep course though as I didn't finish school, so won't be starting my degree (Zoology) until 2nd semester.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 7, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Wow there's people talking again!
> Mmm peanut butter toast! I had pizza, popcorn and coke while watching a few movies, good weather for it.
> Some big machines there DB, can we get a pic of in one with your hard hat on complimenting that manly beard of yours? Not looking forward to work tomorrow either, had a 1 day weekend and am up at 4.30 tomorrow. 1 more week, 1 more week!!!


 
What good movies? I went to the golf club this arvo and slid down the wet hills on a bodyboard....was awesome! haha
I'm glad I dont have to go to work tomorrow...although the money would be very very nice!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 7, 2010)

Haha, sweet! I haven't done that in years! Are they very big hills? I've done it on some beauties and broken a few boards, use big clumps of grass as jumps!
The movies were the bucket list, and step brothers.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 7, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Haha, sweet! I haven't done that in years! Are they very big hills? I've done it on some beauties and broken a few boards, use big clumps of grass as jumps!
> The movies were the bucket list, and step brothers.


 
Both good movies.

I havent done it in ages either...so much fun but and you get axed! Fairly decent hills except theres a big dam at the bottom that you end up in, and if you can come back out of there without gagging your doing well haha


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice! Smell like **** does it? Hey we could do it on some sand dunes out west! Haha, if they're big enough.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 7, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Nice! Smell like **** does it? Hey we could do it on some sand dunes out west! Haha, if they're big enough.


 
Smelt like the offloads of the couple of hundred cockatoos, ibis's and spoonbills that were hanging around it! Haha
Haha I think I'd prefer black water in my mouth and eyes then sand


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh know that smell! No no I would rather sand any day thanks!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 7, 2010)

Its totally worth it though! Mad grass burns and an itch that you just can't scratch away....totally worth it for an afternoon of kiddie fun!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds good! Did you just decide to jump n the car and drive around looking for a hill to slide down? Or was this spot already to your knowledge?


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 7, 2010)

My brother in law used to live across the road from said hill on said golf course, it was his idea to go and have an epic play date!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 7, 2010)

Legend! Lol, I just drove through a few floods, that was my epic fun for the day...


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 7, 2010)

Im over the epic floods already, if it continues to epically rain until the end of the week and even worse epically into next week (especially out in the epic west) I am going to start getting epically emotional!


















epic


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well hello all, I suppose everyone is gone now and I’m too late to procrastinate?


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 8, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Im over the epic floods already, if it continues to epically rain until the end of the week and even worse epically into next week (especially out in the epic west) I am going to start getting epically emotional!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm epically worried about this epic rain too, although it's stopped for now, no work today. And we epically need as much money as possible, at least I worked on Saturday, that was pretty epic.
It should be alright to work for the rest of the week for here though. As for the epic west, they're getting more epic rain. Some epic flooding out there, hope it produces some epic birds.
Oh well I'll make the most of my spare time and go and get the aircon fixed.


----------



## MUD_666 (Feb 8, 2010)

im bored where are the laddies


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 8, 2010)

MUD_666 said:


> im bored where are the laddies


 
Plenty of 'laddies' in here mate...dont know about 'ladies' though...


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 8, 2010)

laddie boy sonney jim! i'm totally a lady. *tries to contain laughter*


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 8, 2010)

ajdixon said:


> i'm totally a lady. *tries to contain laughter*


 
Seeing your only fairly new to the thread I'll introduce you to the rules....

Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 8, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Seeing your only fairly new to the thread I'll introduce you to the rules....
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen...


 

haha oi you. you already know i'm a total lady.


----------



## Wallypod (Feb 8, 2010)

Drinking buddies sound good anyone in Brisbane


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 8, 2010)

i'm in brisbane! we should get a brissy boozey crew together.


----------



## mattlewis (Feb 8, 2010)

drinking crew FTW!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 8, 2010)

ajdixon said:


> haha oi you. you already know i'm a total lady.


 
I know nothing...


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 8, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I'm epically worried about this epic rain too, although it's stopped for now, no work today. And we epically need as much money as possible, at least I worked on Saturday, that was pretty epic.
> It should be alright to work for the rest of the week for here though. As for the epic west, they're getting more epic rain. Some epic flooding out there, hope it produces some epic birds.
> Oh well I'll make the most of my spare time and go and get the aircon fixed.


 
Epic! Hope we can actually get out there!

Did ya get the air-con done?


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 8, 2010)

I’m back again, I’m not really giving any input to this thread lately as much as I try, have I overstayed my welcome?


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 8, 2010)

You most certainly haven't Amy! But you really should be trying harder though, it's dying in here..
And looks like we have a rival! http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/couple-herpers-129703


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 8, 2010)

For couples to meet other couples?..sounds more like a swingers thread to me


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

i'd give it three pages! max


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 8, 2010)

There are actually 2 rivals!

Okay I’ll do my best to give input to this thread. 
Well, I went out into the city on Saturday night with some friends, I’m not a huge going out person because I don’t drink and I don’t like dancing, but Saturday was a good night. I bumped into some friends from highschool as well as someone from my Companion Animal Services class from last year. My friend and I (after everyone else left) went to the casino, I don’t get pokies at all, they seem like a waste of money and make absolutely NO sense to me at all. BUT, my dear herpers, I am officially in love with roulette. There could not be any form of gambling more fun that my beloved roulette. 
Then my friend and I ended up doing some photography, we were in a alley way taking pictures while some people were laughing at us, until one of them came over to join in the photos and realised after looking at the photos that it wasn’t just some drunken photoshoot. I am SO disappointed in myself though because all the photos hadn’t focused properly, the background is clear and my friend is out of focus. It’s going to bug me forever because these pictures had so much potential, I guess when you’ve been walking around the city all night and attempt a impromptu photoshoot at 6am while using a handbag as a tripod you’re not going to get too many great photos. But I did get some good ones, including one with about 5 people who joined in a photo. 
Then I had McDonalds pancakes for breakfast by the river, then we caught a bus home.

‘Tis 2 photos from my night out, I can’t upload too many pictures because it uses up my internet credit and I have to make it last this week.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 8, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> There are actually 2 rivals!
> 
> Okay I’ll do my best to give input to this thread.
> Well, I went out into the city on Saturday night with some friends, I’m not a huge going out person because I don’t drink and I don’t like dancing, but Saturday was a good night. I bumped into some friends from highschool as well as someone from my Companion Animal Services class from last year. My friend and I (after everyone else left) went to the casino, I don’t get pokies at all, they seem like a waste of money and make absolutely NO sense to me at all. BUT, my dear herpers, I am officially in love with roulette. There could not be any form of gambling more fun that my beloved roulette.
> ...



I don't like macdonalds pancakes.


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 8, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I don't like macdonalds pancakes.


 
I haven’t had McDonalds pancakes in years so I decided to get some, I also got Hungry Jacks twice, I’m glad we walked around as much as we did so I hopefully burned off all the junk I was eating.


----------



## MUD_666 (Feb 8, 2010)

eh what the with the dudes


----------



## maanz641 (Feb 8, 2010)

ummmm those dudes are tounging each other WHAT THA ,,,,


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 8, 2010)

Oooooh I’m going to Melbourne tomorrow!!!!!!  WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Oooooooooooh Y-E-A-H!!!!


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh and as for the photo they were just mucking around. Although I am positive the guy in the black shirt was digging on my friend, he doesn’t feel the same way. I didn’t even think of that when I put the picture up, is it going to be classed as ‘offensive’?


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 8, 2010)

In this day and age of PC i don't think it could be classifed as being offensive without that decision being offensive


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 8, 2010)

Amy I don't think those pics are offensive at all, unless some people have issues with their own sexuality......


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 8, 2010)

i think boys kissing is kinda cute. lol. although that's not kissing that's just tongue touching, which isn't really sexual. it's just funny lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 8, 2010)

That reminds me, I reckon this thread could be atleast 53% better/more interesting if Jay was here. Isn't he a darling?


----------



## euphorion (Feb 8, 2010)

***, i go away for a DAY and look what happens


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 8, 2010)

Bugger all?


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 8, 2010)

Aw you guys make me feel so much better, I was expecting to come back to some comments and was ready to kill, KILL! It didn’t occur to me what they were doing, I usually just make sure I’m looking good and don’t take notice of everyone else, it’s a rare occasion to get a good picture of me so each photo must be analysed, air brushed and undergo rigorous criticism before I will allow it to be witnessed by others in society. What everyone else looks like in the picture is not of my concern.


----------



## Sofoula88 (Feb 8, 2010)

lol...amy ur pretty as,i dnt think u need to worry bout looking bad in ur pics


----------



## Sofoula88 (Feb 8, 2010)

im trying to follow this thread but half the time i have no idea wat every1 is tlkn bout...and now...something about boys kissing =s..lol


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sofoula88 said:


> lol...amy ur pretty as,i dnt think u need to worry bout looking bad in ur pics


 


Negative, you haven’t seen the majority of my photos. I dare not expose you to the reality. I have bad skin as well so I have to airbrush myself, the second photo (or maybe it was the first... whichever one is with my friend and me), that has a bit of airbrushing. 



Sofoula88 said:


> im trying to follow this thread but half the time i have no idea wat every1 is tlkn bout...and now...something about boys kissing =s..lol


 
Since when has the Single Herpers Thread ever made sense? :shock:


----------



## maanz641 (Feb 8, 2010)

doesn't offend me , just funny thaut it was realy random ,haha


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah where the hell is jay? He was here near the start of the thread!

Dan you stay away from jay he's my man!!! :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 8, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Yeah where the hell is jay? He was here near the start of the thread!
> 
> Dan you stay away from jay he's my man!!! :lol:



I think you'll find we're getting married buddy, ask him yourself! Doing the old Chuck & Larry thing so I can test whether chicks boobs are real or not. It's all planned.
Edit: I just thought, Rudd is still a little insecure, so we'll have to go to NZ to get married, it's all good over there. It kinda has to be, considering the way we treat sheep and all.

Just got another email from Stew, he's been doing a survey out around Dalby, he's sending me some pics when he gets them off his camera.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 8, 2010)

I'll fight ya for him! He loves me more!!!



Be sure to forward those pictures onto me lol.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 8, 2010)

We could sit here and fight over a gay mans love all night, but we both know who will win here. He just says he loves you to shut you up, he told me.

I was going to forward the pics, but not sure I will anymore :evil:


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 8, 2010)

Slight change of topic, but as I mentioned earlier I am going to Melbourne tomorrow (I just realised I’d already mentioned it and completely forgot after all your gay loving comments). I am flipping out with excitement, I have never been to Melbourne before, I wen to Darwin when I was 9 and California when I was 20 and that’s it. It’s just going to be one of those spur of the moment things and sleeping in the car, eating macca’s for breakfast and then driving all the way home again. I freaking LOVE roadtrips, I get excited just being driven to the shops, but MELBOURNE! Woop woop woop!!!


----------



## gozz (Feb 8, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Slight change of topic, but as I mentioned earlier I am going to Melbourne tomorrow (I just realised I’d already mentioned it and completely forgot after all your gay loving comments). I am flipping out with excitement, I have never been to Melbourne before, I wen to Darwin when I was 9 and California when I was 20 and that’s it. It’s just going to be one of those spur of the moment things and sleeping in the car, eating macca’s for breakfast and then driving all the way home again. I freaking LOVE roadtrips, I get excited just being driven to the shops, but MELBOURNE! Woop woop woop!!!


 You will love Melbourne, i went there for a weeks work ,a couple of years ago and had a ball cheers


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 8, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Slight change of topic, but as I mentioned earlier I am going to Melbourne tomorrow (I just realised I’d already mentioned it and completely forgot after all your gay loving comments). I am flipping out with excitement, I have never been to Melbourne before, I wen to Darwin when I was 9 and California when I was 20 and that’s it. It’s just going to be one of those spur of the moment things and sleeping in the car, eating macca’s for breakfast and then driving all the way home again. I freaking LOVE roadtrips, I get excited just being driven to the shops, but MELBOURNE! Woop woop woop!!!



No offense to people that live there, but its not my kind of place. Been there 3 times, and if it wasn't for my mate living there I would have been once (sister moved there a few years ago to go some ballet school, not there any more, in Hong Kong now)
But since your a chick and love shopping, I'm sure you'll enjoy it, I for one hate cities.
Hold up, Darwin?! You should be more excited that you've been there!

And personally not a fan of 4 seasons in 1 day.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 8, 2010)

Seeing your from Adelaide, Melbourne is going to be a huge step up in the world!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 8, 2010)

Haha, I actually wrote something very similar when she 1st mentioned Melbourne, but I just deleted it just incase. I wont judge until I've been there!


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 8, 2010)

Wait, who said I was shopping? I have $30 to last me until next Tuesday I’m hardly shopping! I’m just going for the sake of going! It’s just an overnight thing, I was only asked about 2 hours ago and we’re leaving at 5:30am.
As for Darwin, I freaking loved it, I want to go back but can’t find anyone committed enough to actually come along with me.

My friend just called me and said his brother now wants to FLY there, we don’t want to do that because a roadtrip is so much better. We may actually be leaving tonight as well instead of in the morning. Making plans with my friend usually involves changing the details about 4 times before anything actually happens, so who knows what’s going on (if it ends up happening). I think he’s on the phone debating with his brother right now.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd love to go to Darwin....take me!!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 8, 2010)

Our roadtrip is WAY better! And I think I speak for us both when I say we're more than committed to go to Darwin!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 9, 2010)

Damn straight we are!

And I'll stop spamming up your herping thread too.... but seriously year 13??? First in maths and still cant measure? What do you learn in maths over in NZ? How to pronounce 'six'? What year is it over there at the moment?


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well if you can stick to your bloody plans you can bring me along, my friend now says his brother wants to go another time, they can bugger off, my grandparents drove all the way to my house at 10:30pm to give me $100 of their savings money so I could go, and now the plans keep changing. I am trying very hard to keep my language clean here, I’m so mad. I’m not going to sit on the damn computer all night while he keeps ringing his brother. Make the plans, stick to it, THEN invite me.


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi my name’s Amy, and I’m NOT going to Melbourne tomorrow...


----------



## percey39 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ah such a shame melbs has so much to offer, i cant wait to hopefully start my new job over there in radelaide


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 9, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Hi my name’s Amy, and I’m NOT going to Melbourne tomorrow...


 
Awww don't worry Amy I'm not going to Melbourne tomorrow either...


----------



## Sofoula88 (Feb 9, 2010)

is every1 on here single?


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 9, 2010)

Sofoula88 said:


> is every1 on here single?


 
No... but they should be.


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 9, 2010)

God I’m so mad. It’s not my friends fault it’s his brother, he kept changing the price of things, didn’t want to drive at night because there would be too many critters, so my friend said no. He asked if I wanted to go into the hills and do photography tomorrow, but it’s not a good idea to ask me if I’m up for something when I’m in a mood like this. I get all ‘well if we aren’t going to do what you said we were going to do you can kiss it’. I don’t know what I want to do. I was up for something interesting.


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 9, 2010)

Most people here are single


----------



## Sofoula88 (Feb 9, 2010)

so do something interesting..dont ask me like wat...i cnt think of anything..im pretty boring..lol


----------



## Sofoula88 (Feb 9, 2010)

mattsnake: ive migrated here seing as my thread is lame...lol


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 9, 2010)

So much anger Amy! You need to go out and get yourself some relief!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 9, 2010)

Sofoula88 said:


> mattsnake: ive migrated here seing as my thread is lame...lol


 
Are you single? lol


----------



## absinthe_616 (Feb 9, 2010)

just recently single.. as of last night... 
my choice.. but still *le sigh*


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> So much anger Amy! You need to go out and get yourself some relief!


 
Oh Matt you’ve got no idea, I just had a complete spaz attack because I’m so mad. What a waste of my freaking time. And when I went back onto MSN after it signed me out my friend was gone. So that makes me even more mad because I’d said to him 10 minutes earlier that my internet is playing up so wait for me if I disappear. 
I am out for blood right now, these things don’t go down too well with me. No I don’t want to go for a drive into the hills to make up for Melbourne, especially when a drive in the hills is something I was told we’d do 2 damn months ago!


----------



## Sofoula88 (Feb 9, 2010)

i think u should yell at the person who made u this angry...that might help


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 9, 2010)

Sofoula88 said:


> i think u should yell at the person who made u this angry...that might help


 
Sounds like a great idea Sofullashit :lol:


----------



## Sofoula88 (Feb 9, 2010)

hahaha....thanks matt....srsly im pretty sure ppl are starting a poll already and i dnt know about it....and im pretty sure ive been voted **** girl...lol


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am a very emotional person, so these things tend to hit me hard. I even cried over it, isn’t that gay?


----------



## Sofoula88 (Feb 9, 2010)

its not gay u jst shouldnt let things like that get to you,try n let it go


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Feb 9, 2010)

Amy, sorry if I'm a little late in this, but that sucks about your Melbourne trip! I went there last year the weekend after I got back from Rome to see the "A day in Pompeii" exhibit at the Melbourne museum. The city is lovely. You could just go another time, and soon!! MAKE your friends go. :evil:


----------



## euphorion (Feb 9, 2010)

absinthe_616 said:


> just recently single.. as of last night...
> my choice.. but still *le sigh*



tough call. *pat pat*


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 9, 2010)

Has anyone ever watched snake crusader with Bruce George?...what a world of knowledge he is  
Firstly he caught a golden phase common tree snake in Melbourne, then an olive python (that was actually a water python) in Melbourne. Apparantly the illegal reptile trade in Australia is worth $10 billion a year and frilled neck lizards have a worse bite than a crocodile. Quite an interesting show...


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Has anyone ever watched snake crusader with Bruce George?...what a world of knowledge he is
> Firstly he caught a golden phase common tree snake in Melbourne, then an olive python (that was actually a water python) in Melbourne. Apparantly the illegal reptile trade in Australia is worth $10 billion a year and frilled neck lizards have a worse bite than a crocodile. Quite an interesting show...



i'll have to check that out sound s like a good old laugh.


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 9, 2010)

Okay, if I admit to everyone for the very first time that yes, I do want to be in a relationship, do you think it will be the gateway to the man of my dreams?


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 9, 2010)

If thats what it takes to lead you to me...then yes.


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> If thats what it takes to lead you to me...then yes.


 *gasp* cheating on me already!?!?! i'm shattered.


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 9, 2010)

I would never Matt, NEVER!!! *shakes fist*


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 9, 2010)

That's a bit harsh, did you ever consider he may have feelings Amy?


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 9, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> That's a bit harsh, did you ever consider he may have feelings Amy?


 
No that thought has never crossed my mind, why do you ask?


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 9, 2010)

As I think that if he does have feelings, you just hurt them.


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 9, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> As I think that if he does have feelings, you just hurt them.


 
Matt has feelings?! :shock:


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 9, 2010)

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Wow Amy, that was cruel...really cruel!


----------



## Serpentor (Feb 10, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Wow Amy, that was cruel...really cruel!



lol, pwned.


----------



## euphorion (Feb 10, 2010)

you were kinda asking for it matt


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 10, 2010)

:lol::lol: Maybe...

But when was I ever unnecessarily nasty?


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> :lol::lol: Maybe...
> 
> But when was I ever unnecessarily nasty?


 
Other than calling me cheap and easy I can’t think of a single time when you were nasty...


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't ever remember being the one that said that...

Anyway, when did anything said in this thread become serious or an actual representation of that person?


----------



## euphorion (Feb 10, 2010)

never matt. never.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 10, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> never matt. never.



I can't tell if people are being serious or not at this point ...I thought that's what emoticons were there for?


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh Matt... The only time anyone says anything serious is when you read it that way...


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 10, 2010)

So that's not serious?


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> So that's not serious?


 
Which comment? I don’t remember saying anything serious...:shock:


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 10, 2010)

What about that one...was it serious?


----------



## Tuatara (Feb 10, 2010)

ha ha its getting hot in here.. so take of all your clothes... well Greg anyway LMAO


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Man I really feel like having a conversation right now, does anyone have anything interesting they want to discuss? Any questions to ask? Anything!!!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 10, 2010)

Woah! Don't be so serious keithy! 



Welcome back by the way


----------



## bluereptile (Feb 11, 2010)

wow this thread is still going, what a great acomplishment


----------



## SH2610 (Feb 11, 2010)

single.. 

my highlight for valentines day will be setting up my gecko tank lol


----------



## MUD_666 (Feb 11, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Man I really feel like having a conversation right now, does anyone have anything interesting they want to discuss? Any questions to ask? Anything!!!


 

wanna get naked


----------



## euphorion (Feb 11, 2010)

we're already naked MUD, why aren't you?


----------



## SH2610 (Feb 11, 2010)

oh!! I didnt realise! I better get naked too then


----------



## azn4114 (Feb 11, 2010)

naked on the computer,(ladies)pics or it didnt happen


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 11, 2010)

Everybody should know the rules by now.....


----------



## Noxious (Feb 11, 2010)

"Herpers Gone WIld (volume 1)"


----------



## MUD_666 (Feb 11, 2010)

azn4114 said:


> naked on the computer,(ladies)pics or it didnt happen


 

ill second that


----------



## euphorion (Feb 11, 2010)

lolling


----------



## KingSirloin (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm single. Drinking and riding buddies also accepted.

Cheers.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

everytime i see this thread the song "all the single ladies" jumps into my head but it goes "all the single herpers, all the single herpers"
its driving me insane XD


----------



## MUD_666 (Feb 11, 2010)

so what everyone doing this weekend


----------



## tadpoles (Feb 11, 2010)

Well i was suposto be hanging out with my bestie but she blew me off to get urmm well you know 
So now its hanging out with my reptiles so i can avoid the valentines day stuff (and certain men), and happy couples that you always notice more when your single. sigh.
Think i might clean out my frog tank.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 11, 2010)

Well as of tomorrow lunchtime I'm going on a herping trip for a bit over two weeks into Western Queensland


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 11, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Well as of tomorrow lunchtime I'm going on a herping trip for a bit over two weeks into Western Queensland



Oh really!? What a coincidence, so am I! Where abouts in Western Qld are you heading? I'm slowly making way out to Windorah, into to Tai country.

So over the weekend, I'll be somewhere between Dalby and Charleville I guess?


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 11, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Oh really!? What a coincidence, so am I! Where abouts in Western Qld are you heading? I'm slowly making way out to Windorah, into to Tai country.
> 
> So over the weekend, I'll be somewhere between Dalby and Charleville I guess?


 
Wow that is a coincidence! That seems to be the exact same route that I'm going to be doing...I also plan to be somewhere between Dalby and Charleville over the weekend, perhaps we'll run into each other?


----------



## Richiev (Feb 11, 2010)

will be going shopping on sat for things to get my enclosure ready before next weekend when i hope to pick up my girl (hatchling diamond).


----------



## Serpentor (Feb 11, 2010)

KingSirloin said:


> I'm single. Drinking and riding buddies also accepted.
> 
> Cheers.



If you were in Bris, I'd say come for a ride with me and Shooshoo.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 11, 2010)

Serpentor said:


> If you were in Bris, I'd say come for a ride with me and Shooshoo.


 
Swingers?


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 11, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Wow that is a coincidence! That seems to be the exact same route that I'm going to be doing...I also plan to be somewhere between Dalby and Charleville over the weekend, perhaps we'll run into each other?



Wow, we may just cross paths?! Keep an eye out for a silver Pajero!



Mattsnake said:


> Swingers?



There seems to be a few around here... Reptiles must attract them?
It's a same all the origonal single herpers have left the scene, I don't know anyone anymore! Well this will be my last night posting for some time... 15 days in the desert! Matt may keep you update on his phone if we have reception, look out for a report! To many peoples disappointment, there will be no "Broke back Outback" :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 11, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Wow, we may just cross paths?! Keep an eye out for a silver Pajero!


 
Keep an eye out for a guy walking that doesn't look like he belongs out there.



DanTheMan said:


> To many peoples disappointment, there will be no "Broke back Outback" :lol:


 
Speak for yourself.....


----------



## euphorion (Feb 12, 2010)

hey dont get me invovled in this, pimp out your own not mine.


----------



## MUD_666 (Feb 12, 2010)

ill be bored at home cleaning for dam sake


----------



## euphorion (Feb 14, 2010)

I only just realised this had died. was like i had forgotten an old friend... how sad.


----------



## Serpentor (Feb 14, 2010)

and now it's back in zombie form!


----------



## RemoverAccount (Feb 14, 2010)

you guys should just talk to each other in person


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

I didn't get any flowers :cry:


----------



## RemoverAccount (Feb 14, 2010)

im getting sms stalked - but no flowers either


----------



## Sel (Feb 14, 2010)

Farma said:


> I didn't get any flowers :cry:



Guys want flowers? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

MzSel said:


> Guys want flowers? :shock:


 

Id settle for anything


----------



## Colin (Feb 14, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Has anyone ever watched snake crusader with Bruce George?...what a world of knowledge he is
> Firstly he caught a golden phase common tree snake in Melbourne, then an olive python (that was actually a water python) in Melbourne. Apparantly the illegal reptile trade in Australia is worth $10 billion a year and frilled neck lizards have a worse bite than a crocodile. Quite an interesting show...



"what a world of knowledge he is" - thats the funniest comment in this whole thread :lol:


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 14, 2010)

I got nothing for valentines day for the 22nd year in a row... Unless you count the fake rose my friend (who’s gay of course) gave me when I was 8...


----------



## euphorion (Feb 14, 2010)

yo Amy, i've never gotten anything for valentines day either


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 14, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> yo Amy, i've never gotten anything for valentines day either


 
Woo hoo! We are so awesome, we’re just too good for valentines day


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 14, 2010)

I got my wife a sandwich press. Now she's cooking me dinner, you guessed it....... toasted sandwiches


----------



## Serpentor (Feb 14, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> yo Amy, i've never gotten anything for valentines day either



awww  

make me feel bad now


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 14, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I got nothing for valentines day for the 22nd year in a row... Unless you count the fake rose my friend (who’s gay of course) gave me when I was 8...




23rd year of nothing for me. hang in there! haha. we're total troopers.


----------



## snake_freak (Feb 14, 2010)

I made this for my girlfriend last year....






and then got dumped shortly after:cry:, she must not have wanted to go herping.. bee-hatch:evil:


----------



## Jumala (Feb 15, 2010)

Single so no surprises I got nothing lol


----------



## Vat69 (Feb 15, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> valentines day



It's pronounced 'Singles Awareness Day'.


----------



## thals (Feb 15, 2010)

No pressies here either *cue violins* N snake freak that hook is, well, off the hook, love it! haha


----------



## MUD_666 (Feb 15, 2010)

eh oh well same **** diff day but you get that


----------



## Blondie84 (Feb 15, 2010)

I didnt get anything either..... 25th year in a row for me!!! SO sad!! Meh!! Im used to it now....


----------



## jacorin (Feb 15, 2010)

i got a card and a fake rose ..... so i did the same thing back to her lol (same fake rose as well)


----------



## euphorion (Feb 15, 2010)

Serpentor said:


> awww
> 
> make me feel bad now



 you'll just have to get your game on for next year eh?


----------



## RemoverAccount (Feb 15, 2010)

Blondie84 said:


> I didnt get anything either..... 25th year in a row for me!!! SO sad!! Meh!! Im used to it now....


 
if only id known


----------



## Blondie84 (Feb 15, 2010)

Chickenlover said:


> if only id known



Oh really?!?


----------



## RemoverAccount (Feb 15, 2010)

Blondie84 said:


> Oh really?!?


 
uhum... for sure  ...


----------



## MUD_666 (Feb 16, 2010)

hmmm im bored someone entertain me


----------



## euphorion (Feb 16, 2010)

*does a little dance just to entertain MUD*


----------



## Richiev (Feb 17, 2010)

Blondie84 said:


> I didnt get anything either..... 25th year in a row for me!!! SO sad!! Meh!! Im used to it now....


 






26th for me, did i win? took me a while to respond i was busy waiting near the mail box waiting for something to arrive, but.... it never came... it never came.. tiff tiff


----------



## MUD_666 (Feb 17, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> *does a little dance just to entertain MUD*


 

now depends what dance your doing


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Feb 17, 2010)

Snake_freak...... love the pick snake hook!! Holla Hot!!


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Feb 17, 2010)

* pink

Love pink!! And fluffy Zebra print...... total class!


----------



## snake_freak (Feb 17, 2010)

> that hook is, well, off the hook, love it! haha





> Love pink!! And fluffy Zebra print...... total class!



Gwwwosh thanks guys


----------



## MUD_666 (Feb 19, 2010)

what the hell this is the first time i come on this thread and there is nothing been written overnight 

whats going on single peoples


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 19, 2010)

Dan and Matt are going to be so disappointed to come back after two weeks of brokeback mountaining to find only a handful of pages added to this thread. Its Friday night and i'm sure theres a few single people at home tonight with nothing better to do than add some pages to this thread. You know who you are!!


----------



## Insane (Feb 19, 2010)

thought I should join in with this thread now, as I am officially a single Herper  got my first snake today, a beautiful jungle python from Colin. Shes so...... Dainty...

Any single herpers from Newcastle?


----------



## Lozza (Feb 21, 2010)

LMAO I can't believe this thread has 179 pages :shock:
snake_freak I love the pink hook, I might paint the one I just made pink  I'm not sure about the fluffy zebra print though....


----------



## wiz-fiz (Feb 21, 2010)

what happened!! when i last looked at this thread is was like 5 pages a day!!!
did sum1 die?
thats a pretty sick hook snake freak.
so how many hook ups have we ad coz of this thread? and how many break ups?


Will


----------



## Blondie84 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hate not knowing if i belong in this thread or not......


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 22, 2010)

Word.


----------



## euphorion (Feb 22, 2010)

wow. almost fail thread. 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/next-brisbane-social-130550


----------



## Serpentor (Feb 22, 2010)

Just let it die people. Let it die. Maybe find a new topic for the proverbial campfire?


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 23, 2010)

Back to civilization at last! Did everyone miss us? Didn't think so. 
I think you're right Serpentor, it's time.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 23, 2010)

No more flogging a dead horse. The End.


----------



## Bez84 (Feb 23, 2010)

LOL Cant believe this thread is still going, "Young herpers of port macquarie" Now that would be a interesting thread lol.
Thered be me and um um hmm i dont know any other young herpers in this one snake town lol


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 23, 2010)

thefewwhosurvive84 said:


> LOL Cant believe this thread is still going, &quot;Young herpers of port macquarie&quot; Now that would be a interesting thread lol.
> Thered be me and um um hmm i dont know any other young herpers in this one snake town lol


 
Plenty of herpers in Port Macquarie, I used to live there and met plenty of people there that keep reptiles


----------



## MUD_666 (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah **** all action in adelaide either


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 26, 2010)

If this dead thread got closed right now, I wouldn't even care, thats how upset I am with everyone. Do you want to be a noob all your life? Or do you want a high post count giving you the ability to tell people why there snakes eyes are milky or why it hasn't crapped in the last few days?


----------



## bluereptile (Mar 3, 2010)

this was the gretest thread ive ever read , there have been some great conversations here. i think we shoud give it one last go


----------



## Serpentor (Mar 3, 2010)

oh god. Just let it die with some dignity.


----------



## nazza (Mar 5, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I don't think there's any chicks on here from the Sunshine Coast, it's a sausage fest!
> Well there is the option of drinking buddies? But no benefits, sorry guys.



Yes there is


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 6, 2010)

If yall want to keep the thread going by all means do so, it will be all new people though, the old stars, including the number one star of the show-myself, have moved on from this sitcom. We're all staring in movies now and winning awards. Here's me winning numerous awards-



















It would be like one of those spin offs with all these actors who nobody has ever heard of. Maybe, in time, there will be a reunion, once we've all been in rehab and starred in a series of B-grade movies and turned into wash-ups. Only time will tell. Any followers of this thread are just the fanatical fans who cut out pictures of us from magazines to stick on their bedroom walls, and drive half way across the country to attend nerdy SHT conventions.


So to all my fans, I bid you adieu-


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

pmsl that statue has an ox knuckle


----------



## jinjajoe (Mar 6, 2010)

Farma said:


> pmsl that statue has an ox knuckle



You shouldn't have noticed that considering what is next to it !!!!!


----------



## Grantlington (Mar 6, 2010)

well, i may or may not be single at the moment.

bloody bitches be crazy. i dont know what she wants or what she means. damn mixed signals.

i suppose it doesnt help, her being 36 and me being 23. i feel being drunk is the best way to decipher these things. either way, god its starting to annoy me.

(is this what this thread was for?)


----------



## lasnakess (Mar 6, 2010)

Holly @#$% (I censored myself) 
This thread is up to page 181? I've been away with no internet for quite some time now. Someone catch me up please. I can't read all this. I really thought I wouldn't be able to find the thread when I returned, I remember that it seemed to be dying before I left.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 6, 2010)

Let it die!!!


----------



## lasnakess (Mar 6, 2010)

Well aparently it did die. Never mind


----------



## Grantlington (Mar 6, 2010)

wow, i dont even remember writing that post last night. lol


----------



## toximac (Mar 23, 2010)

age has no barrier unless ur under 16 , older women are more attractive people say


----------



## Tinky (May 24, 2010)

*Do I Qualify*

Do I still qualify to post on this thread,

Im over 40, Overweight, and recently seperated.

Single Herpers should be set up as social group on this site.


----------



## AM Pythons (May 24, 2010)

didnt the wife like your new pet tinky? i hope i havnt caused any problems selling you that snake...


----------



## Tinky (May 24, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> didnt the wife like your new pet tinky? i hope i havnt caused any problems selling you that snake...



Rest assured Tony that things were disfunctional a long time before Tails.


----------



## Tikanderoga (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone here from Lismore NSW?
I'm not looking to date (happily married) , but have a few drinks and exchange some reptile experiences.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 10, 2010)

damn sausage fest here with all these older bloke herpos on the prowl lol


----------



## rayloz (Jun 16, 2010)

Bump ... Lol


----------



## iamheretic (Jun 27, 2010)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> damn sausage fest here with all these older bloke herpos on the prowl lol


 
and me >:] 

revive this thread! it was really funny reading throught it.

People have mentioned drinking buddies, what about toking buddies? as in flavoured tobbacco toking, of course  .


----------



## Tikanderoga (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm not into cigarettes, but I sure do appreciate a good cigare once in a while.
<3 my humidor.


----------



## iamheretic (Jun 27, 2010)

Tikanderoga said:


> I'm not into cigarettes, but I sure do appreciate a good cigare once in a while.
> <3 my humidor.


 
oh i didn't really mean ciggarettes. but i do enjoy ciggys, and cigars every now and then


----------



## driftoz (Jul 4, 2010)

im single for the past 5 years found an awsome chick off APS but she lives in QLD  it sucks


----------



## -Matt- (Jul 4, 2010)

driftoz said:


> im single for the past 5 years found an awsome chick off APS but she lives in QLD  it sucks



Reptile chicks are crazy :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats a real bummer driftoz 
theres a few of us in that boat mate 

and imheretic :shock: you like to toke on things hey???


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Reptile chicks are crazy :lol:


 
I thought all of them were crazy :?


----------



## Bushfire (Jul 4, 2010)

No way would I date a reptile chick. Instead of coming home to find she ran off with TV, CDs etc all your reptiles would be gone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

Bushfire said:


> No way would I date a reptile chick. Instead of coming home to find she ran off with TV, CDs etc all your reptiles would be gone.


----------



## -Matt- (Jul 4, 2010)

Farma said:


> I thought all of them were crazy :?



I stand corrected...


----------



## Bez84 (Jul 4, 2010)

Be wary of the internet my friend this reptile chick you speak of could be a balled fat banker named phil.


----------



## bpb02 (Jul 4, 2010)

Bahaha god that was a long read 
Funny enough my name is Phil and I am a fat balled banker

Haha J/K's


----------



## -Matt- (Jul 4, 2010)

bpb02 said:


> Bahaha god that was a long read
> Funny enough my name is Phil and I am a fat balled banker
> 
> Haha J/K's



You actually read all that garbage?


----------



## bpb02 (Jul 4, 2010)

A Fair chunk of it yes I have to much spare time


----------



## wicca4life7 (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm single and would love to meet a guy who actually likes reptiles as well. So far no luck.


----------



## bpb02 (Jul 4, 2010)

I would think it would be a bit easier to find a guy into reps than girls but there seem to be a fair few females using this site aswell


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 4, 2010)

you two should hook up - woot!


----------



## bpb02 (Jul 4, 2010)

Haha there is one problem there 
QLD vs VIC


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 4, 2010)

You could make it work!! My partner is still in Brisbane this year... long-distance is awesome! :lol:


----------



## bpb02 (Jul 4, 2010)

My last girlfriend lived on the gold coast and that was to far away in my opinion. We moved in together way to quickly and stuff got a little crazy didn't last to long after that


----------



## wicca4life7 (Jul 4, 2010)

Lol! I personally think it's just as hard for chicks to find a guy who likes reptiles. 
In my experience the guys act all tough when I say I have a snake and when it come to do you want to hold her they get terrified, you would think I'm introducing them to my mum!!


----------



## bpb02 (Jul 4, 2010)

Haha I can understand the mum thing. Most of my mates don't even ask about the snakes they just don't care. I find the girls are the ones who prefer to get them out and handle them although my woma has managed to make a girl cry she was petrified of him. And broke down in tears. I found it pretty funny


----------



## wicca4life7 (Jul 4, 2010)

Haha that's great I can't believe she cried! One of my friends bought a chick back to my place after a night out and I completly forgot to mention I have a snake enclosure in the lounge room and this girl noticed it and started screaming and made me cover the enclosure up!! I was lauging so much though a little annoyed she was that rude.


----------



## bpb02 (Jul 4, 2010)

Haha yeh that is always the best when they don't no you have snakes and they look into the enclosure and freak out when they see my jungle sitting there ready to strike at them


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 4, 2010)

wicca4life7 said:


> Lol! I personally think it's just as hard for chicks to find a guy who likes reptiles.
> In my experience the guys act all tough when I say I have a snake and when it come to do you want to hold her they get terrified, you would think I'm introducing them to my mum!!


 
wicca, you don't need a guy who likes snakes. You need a guy who likes YOU, and then you TRAIN them that you're in charge, and you think snakes are cool, so he should thinks snakes are cool, too :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jul 4, 2010)

bpb02 said:


> A Fair chunk of it yes I have to much spare time



You have too much spare time? I have the highest post count in this whole thread


----------



## gruba10 (Jul 5, 2010)

every time i read this thread title i sing in my head..... "all the single herpers, all the single herpers, now put your hands up! oh oh oh oh oh hho oh oh oh" LOL 
thanks beyonce :S


----------



## euphorion (Jul 7, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> wicca, you don't need a guy who likes snakes. You need a guy who likes YOU, and then you TRAIN them that you're in charge, and you think snakes are cool, so he should thinks snakes are cool, too :lol:


 
you can train them? omg. i think im the one thats been trained


----------



## euphorion (Jul 7, 2010)

gruba10 said:


> every time i read this thread title i sing in my head..... "all the single herpers, all the single herpers, now put your hands up! oh oh oh oh oh hho oh oh oh" LOL
> thanks beyonce :S


 
oh no, you didnt, im going to have that stuck in my head too now!


----------



## ingie (Jul 7, 2010)

wicca4life7 said:


> Lol! I personally think it's just as hard for chicks to find a guy who likes reptiles.
> In my experience the guys act all tough when I say I have a snake and when it come to do you want to hold her they get terrified, you would think I'm introducing them to my mum!!


 
Hahahaha that is so funny the same thing happens to me - Guys always think it's cool that a girl loves reptiles but then don't want to come near even my tiny hatchling Diamond lol... I say - "Would you be scared of my kitten biting you? Well he could do far worse to you than my Diamond so man up and have a hold!" ...Better to save the Jungle for another day though 

I agree It is hard to find a good guy who likes reptiles... I would like someone who is as obsessed as I am so I don't feel so bad spending all my free time on enclosures and playing with my pets! Any single cuties in Brisbane??


----------



## euphorion (Jul 7, 2010)

Yo Ingie, i used to have the same problem, now though it's probably even worse because now that i've got him into the reptiel scene we keep buying more and more animals! (Latest acquisition is coming home today, a 2yr old white male beardy to knock up my girls next season.) OH NO! NOT MORE! hah. there out there hun, just gotta sift the bad stuff out of the way first


----------



## ingie (Jul 7, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> Yo Ingie, i used to have the same problem, now though it's probably even worse because now that i've got him into the reptiel scene we keep buying more and more animals! (Latest acquisition is coming home today, a 2yr old white male beardy to knock up my girls next season.) OH NO! NOT MORE! hah. there out there hun, just gotta sift the bad stuff out of the way first



Haha Awh Shooshoo you are lucky - if I found someone whose worst quality was they made me want more reptiles I would be in heaven!!!! Looking forward to actually meeting up with some Brissy Reptile lovers too cause I would like to have some friends who don't refer to me as "Crazy Snake Lady" or "The Zookeeper"............ Who am I kidding I love those names haha


----------



## Umbral (Feb 2, 2013)

Re-opened for you


----------



## jbest (Feb 2, 2013)

And no ones even posting yet lol


----------



## sharky (Feb 2, 2013)

Hahaha, this thread is really hitting it off for the "Grand Re-Opening" :lol:


----------



## Kracken (Feb 2, 2013)

well matt and dan ended up getting married and lived happily ever after, amy disappeared, keith (i mean the other amy) skipped the country and im still Poor, unfit, large and lazy, and likes to scratch alot so theres not a great deal to re open from our end


----------



## Skippii (Feb 2, 2013)

Kracken said:


> well matt and dan ended up getting married and lived happily ever after, amy disappeared, keith (i mean the other amy) skipped the country and im still Poor, unfit, large and lazy, and likes to scratch alot so theres not a great deal to re open from our end



You're the one that got the ball rolling to re-open this thread haha you should organise a ribbon cutting ceremony! Preferably one of those cheesy ones with scissors half as tall as the person using them (or trying to use them..), for my amusement


----------



## Kracken (Feb 2, 2013)

i would but someone stole my pair of extra large novelty scissors at a party one night and they came back clogged up with some form of green hashish substance and wouldnt cut ribbons anymore so i threw them away, that and all the cast from the previous novel was "kindly" asked to leave the forum........... might be time for a new series with a fresh cast...........take it away guys


----------



## IceWhiteFreak (Feb 2, 2013)

My theory is that people are that frustrated with reading my posts that they have given up on the possibility of finding love online. Shane white did make a thread killing he's account which I think was the result of my handy work.....Im currently eyeing off a one forever alone to be together alone with (no its not cement) but I'm just not sure at this point, time will tell......


----------



## Kracken (Feb 2, 2013)

who is shane white? do you mean Oxy?


----------



## Skippii (Feb 2, 2013)

No giant scissors? Oh god... What are we going to do now? This is a disaster!

Oh well, we gave it a shot..

lol


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hahahahaha Shane White, that will stick now.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 2, 2013)

lol JP, i should change his name on my forum


----------



## RedFox (Feb 2, 2013)

IceWhiteFreak said:


> My theory is that people are that frustrated with reading my posts that they have given up on the possibility of finding love online. Shane white did make a thread killing he's account which I think was the result of my handy work.....Im currently eyeing off a one forever alone to be together alone with (no its not cement) but I'm just not sure at this point, time will tell......



Nawwwww and I thought you and cement were hitting it off.


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 2, 2013)

Kracken said:


> lol JP, i should change his name on my forum



White is more his colour, he isn't hardcore enough to be black.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 2, 2013)

yeah age has taken its toll on old Oxy


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 2, 2013)

Matt and Dan never actually got married, they're still in denial even if we know the truth 

I did hear dan got a tramp stamp/target saying Matt :lol:


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 1, 2013)

Single not particularly looking but if it happens, it happens. Keen on a drinking buddy though lol anyone from ipswich?


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 2, 2013)

Shari said:


> haha!, belive it or not i have only held beardies and shinglebacks...random as it is...



Which part of WA Do you live In and what do you keep ?


----------



## Rob (Apr 2, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> Which part of WA Do you live In and what do you keep ?



Could be waiting a while for a response there - Last Activity 15-May-10 10:27 PM


----------



## Ambush (Apr 2, 2013)

Always all quiet here. And most other groups


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 2, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> Could be waiting a while for a response there - Last Activity 15-May-10 10:27 PM



Kind of just replied not really thinking hahha ... Cheers mate


----------



## matthew.21 (Apr 2, 2013)

I bet most people would be around south east Queensland


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Apr 2, 2013)

Is there many in Melbourne? I'd be totally down for a drinking buddy!


----------



## sacred_DUC (Apr 2, 2013)

at my age it's not about how much you drink rather how quickly we can get to the little boys before and it;s a disaster


----------



## Ambush (Apr 2, 2013)

sacred_duc said:


> at my age it's not about how much you drink rather how quickly we can get to the little boys before and it;s a disaster



lol


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 3, 2013)

HA HA HA , 
I thought it was a thread for that rare herper who could stop at one !!!!!! :lol:


----------



## RedFox (Apr 3, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> HA HA HA ,
> I thought it was a thread for that rare herper who could stop at one !!!!!! :lol:



Do those exist??? Hahaha


----------



## Madders (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone on here from the riverina in nsw? I doubt there's many ppl over here. Single, not really looking, definantly after a party partner  lol


----------

